# Ohio Rut Update Board 2020!!!



## Tim/OH

Come on November......


Tim


----------



## IClark

A few bucks I'm chasing this year 


Tim/OH said:


> Come on November......
> 
> 
> Tim


Can't wait! Makes you feel like a kid again. Lol


----------



## IClark

Hmmm....pics disappeared.. this format is still weird to me. Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Heck yeah it does lol.....thanks for starting the thread


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I was looking for some pics too lol....don’t really like the new format myself, but we all have to deal with it....so we are gonna make the best of it


Tim


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> I was looking for some pics too lol....don’t really like the new format myself, but we all have to deal with it....so we are gonna make the best of it
> 
> 
> Tim


This is really the only thread I truly enjoy every year.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> This is really the only thread I truly enjoy every year.


It's the thread that reels me back in every year after I usually take the summer off from the site for the most part (except for a post here or a post there). It goes hand in hand with the timeframe of finishing up with stands/blinds/cams and definitely gets you back in the "mood" lol.


----------



## Camodan01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobullseye

I’m a little behind just put out my cameras today, but I know thus area very well, it will be a surprise what I will see when opening day arrives


----------



## IClark

What do you guys think happened to his eye....kinda makes you cringe. I have night pics of him. He's definitely blind in that protruding eyeball.


----------



## crakdanok

I think hes geekin over that trophy "rock". Wouldnt be laced with a line,,,,i mean a touch of deer cain would it ??? Thats one way to keep em from lockin down. There will be fawns all over that spot come spring. Your stand comes up missing youll know who got it!!


----------



## IClark

I don't have stands in that spot. That's kinda a sanctuary area. My guess is he caught a thorn in the eye. But who knows.


----------



## crakdanok

"Keep an eye out" , next time you see him hell be rollin towards the 7-11 on a scooter heading down to pick up a pack of sonoma menthols.


----------



## hdrking2003

crakdanok said:


> I think hes geekin over that trophy "rock". Wouldnt be laced with a line,,,,i mean a touch of deer cain would it ??? Thats one way to keep em from lockin down. There will be fawns all over that spot come spring. Your stand comes up missing youll know who got it!!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## The Phantom

I think this way is a lot better and quicker to add pics.



IClark said:


> Hmmm....pics disappeared.. this format is still weird to me. Lol


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> I think this way is a lot better and quicker to add pics.


Pic uploading is easier for sure. Still don't like the overall format. Just curious why trail cam pics I posted earlier disappeared


----------



## IClark




----------



## RH1

Thanks for taking the reigns IClark!
I love the rut thread


----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> Thanks for taking the reigns IClark!
> I love the rut thread


No problem. I was content in letting someone else do it but hey, lets make this thread great again! Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> No problem. I was content in letting someone else do it but hey, lets make this thread great again! Lol


I see what you did there, and I approve of this message. Lol. [emoji3577][emoji16][emoji631]


----------



## RH1

Nice deer you guys are posting..
Here are a couple of mine


----------



## RH1




----------



## IClark

RH1 said:


> View attachment 7275768
> View attachment 7275769


Very nice!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Damn RH, it was you with that double main beam buck! I may have an insider near CBus that showed me that pic the other day lol. That other stud is SUPER tall!! Good luck man, would love to see those hero pics!! Here's one my buddy near Coshocton showed me from his cams last week. No pics for me this year, as I have sold all of my cams. Investing in some cell cams next year tho!!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Damn RH, it was you with that double main beam buck! I may have an insider near CBus that showed me that pic the other day lol. That other stud is SUPER tall!! Good luck man, would love to see those hero pics!! Here's one my buddy near Coshocton showed me from his cams last week. No pics for me this year, as I have sold all of my cams. Investing in some cell cams next year tho!!


Wowser!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom

I hunt Knox and Licking and it's been a lot of years since I had something like those deer on camera.
And only ever saw one in the flesh.


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> This is really the only thread I truly enjoy every year.


 Me too man....I love the daily updates everyday throughout November 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

crakdanok said:


> I think hes geekin over that trophy "rock". Wouldnt be laced with a line,,,,i mean a touch of deer cain would it ??? Thats one way to keep em from lockin down. There will be fawns all over that spot come spring. Your stand comes up missing youll know who got it!!


 That’s funny asf lol.....


Tim


----------



## Ohiocoot




----------



## Tim/OH

Here’s my target buck...can’t wait for opening day 


Tim










Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> View attachment 7275679
> View attachment 7275680
> View attachment 7275681
> View attachment 7275682
> View attachment 7275683
> View attachment 7275684


 That buck on the top right has a lot of character and mass


Tim


----------



## arrowflinger79

Thanks for starting this thread again. I passed up a lot of 2 1/2 yr old bucks last year and have been disappointed because I have not gotten many of them on cam this year. I have had one 3 1/2 yr old and a bunch of 2 1/2 yr old bucks so far. I did get a nice surprise young mainframe 12 that showed up recently that could potentially blow up into something special if I can convince the neighbors to let him walk. I'm planning to pull the cards again later this week so I can plan for opening week.


----------



## Regohio

That is awesome. I love this thread every year.
Here are some pictures from our lease


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice Reg, especially those bottom two bucks! Dandies fo sho! Also, is that a booner groundhog?? Lol


----------



## TheKingofKings

About time!


----------



## IClark

Man it feels like family reunion time! Only without the drama!.......yet🤪😂


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> That buck on the top right has a lot of character and mass
> 
> 
> Tim


Yeah super nice deer. Hope I get to put a tag on him. Have a few other deer though I would be proud to put my tag on.


----------



## k&j8

Thanks for getting this thread going, it’s my favorite every year! Just got back home after putting the finishing touches on our place in Adams County. Good luck to all and looking forward to seeing lots of hero pics in this thread!


----------



## IClark

k&j8 said:


> Thanks for getting this thread going, it’s my favorite every year! Just got back home after putting the finishing touches on our place in Adams County. Good luck to all and looking forward to seeing lots of hero pics in this thread!


Just had a friend from Pennsylvania buy a farm in Adams County. Some super nice deer in that area.


----------



## k&j8

IClark said:


> Just had a friend from Pennsylvania buy a farm in Adams County. Some super nice deer in that area.


Yes there are. Before my buddy bought this place in Adams we hunted Coshocton on some public land and a small tract another friend of ours owns. Lots of good ones in that area too. I miss hunting up there but it’s a little too far from our current spot.


----------



## IClark

k&j8 said:


> Yes there are. Before my buddy bought this place in Adams we hunted Coshocton on some public land and a small tract another friend of ours owns. Lots of good ones in that area too. I miss hunting up there but it’s a little too far from our current spot.


I just bought a farm in Gallia county. We have a few shooters there. I also hunt knox county. Got 2 or 3 decent deer there. Good luck this season!


----------



## Gstick

Man, ain't no doubt about it, you Ohio guys got some dandy bucks !!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Going to hang a set this weekend.....


Tim


----------



## Regohio

Its almost go time fellas! The weather sure seems to be getting colder fast!!! I hope it keeps going and we don't have 80 degree nights in October etc...

The deer are ready...we are ready...let's do this!


----------



## cope-77

Excited for the coming season too, but I’m also a little worried. EHD, has hit about 5 miles south of my hunting grounds. 50 plus found dead so far and the numbers keep rising. Some real studs found dead too. Hasn’t seemed to be hitting my areas yet though and my big 8 from last year is back so far. Good luck this year fellows!


----------



## zjung

Going to try to be more active this year. Followed this thread for the last few. Good luck to everyone this year! Below are a couple of my targets bucks.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

zjung said:


> Going to try to be more active this year. Followed this thread for the last few. Good luck to everyone this year! Below are a couple of my targets bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Welcome aboard! Hope you have a great season!


----------



## Meister

Main thread I check. Nearly daily, closer to November, the times per day goes way up lol..

My 2nd hang out is clothing classifieds looking for xl first lite asat clothes.. lol.. even tho most of my hunting will likely be done out back here at the house in a blacked out box blind. Goal for this year is let my 5 year old shoot her first deer with her crossbow.


----------



## The Phantom

Wait until the 26th, it'll be here!



IClark said:


> Man it feels like family reunion time! Only without the drama!.......yet🤪😂


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> Wait until the 26th, it'll be here!


Lol....I'm sure!


----------



## Meat

IClark said:


> I just bought a farm in Gallia county. We have a few shooters there. I also hunt knox county. Got 2 or 3 decent deer there. Good luck this season!


Congrats on the farm. I work in Gallia County and see some pics of big deer every year. A lot of Ag fields to feed those bruisers! 

Although with the quarantine I had tons of extra time to prepare for season, I feel like I am scrambling right now to be ready for the 26th! Good luck to all you guys. 

Meat


----------



## RH1

I'm going to my farm tonight to do some long distance scouting. I have a nice vantage point where I can watch both bean fields with the spotting scope. Hopefully I can narrow down the path my shooters are using to enter the field


----------



## Hunter4Ever

This thread has been fun over the years and keeps me fired up when I am stuck at work. 60 years old and still feel like a kid waiting for season and especially the rut to come! Got this guy on camera but need to get back and put out more minerals as sightings have dropped to almost zilch! God willing I will be in a tree this Fall! Hope everyone here has a great season!!


----------



## PaBone

Wayne National is loaded with acorns this year and many are on the ground already. Should be a good early season if you find where the deer are feeding on them.


----------



## The Phantom

I would check it at work, also. That is when work didn't have it blocked.
Retierd at 63 last year and my wife hasn't blocked it from home yet!




Hunter4Ever said:


> This thread has been fun over the years and keeps me fired up when I am stuck at work.


----------



## IClark

Pulled cards yesterday down on the farm. Nothing great really had one potential shooter on camera. The big ten was mia.


----------



## RH1

I watched several small bucks and at last light one of my shooters came in to the field. I wasn't able to pin point exactly where he entered the field but I have a general idea.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Checked the cams yesterday and had these two 2 1/2 yd olds feeling a little frisky. I noticed the ground was a little stirred up so this would explain it. They spent 5 minutes sparring. It's getting close guys.


----------



## IClark

arrowflinger79 said:


> Checked the cams yesterday and had these two 2 1/2 yd olds feeling a little frisky. I noticed the ground was a little stirred up so this would explain it. They spent 5 minutes sparring. It's getting close guys.
> View attachment 7277241


I had two fresh scrapes under a small oak in my foodplots.


----------



## tyepsu

I'm all ready to go in Carroll county. The bow is shooting great, all my stands have been hung for a month plus and my food plot is coming in nice. Seems I'm mostly getting doe on camera and they definitely need thinned out in my area. Just trying to decide on the best time to take a doe. I've got a few buck I'd shoot, but my main target buck is the 12.


----------



## zjung

tyepsu said:


> I'm all ready to go in Carroll county. The bow is shooting great, all my stands have been hung for a month plus and my food plot is coming in nice. Seems I'm mostly getting doe on camera and they definitely need thinned out in my area. Just trying to decide on the best time to take a doe. I've got a few buck I'd shoot, but my main target buck is the 12.


Some nice bucks! I usually hunt a weekend around Leesville Lake in Carroll county every year. Some nice deer in that area!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck psu, some real dandies you have there!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

In again this year. Counting down the days and especially excited because this is the first year both my son and daughter will be hunting this year. Good luck this year everyone!


----------



## #1Buckslayer

In for the season. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tim/OH

The Phantom said:


> Wait until the 26th, it'll be here!


 Hahahaha that’s funny


Tim


----------



## IClark

Man I wish season opened this weekend. These cool temps ought to have deer on their feet!


----------



## IClark

Airing out the clothes. Way too many but hey. I don't have to do laundry as often. Lol


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> View attachment 7277556
> Airing out the clothes. Way too many but hey. I don't have to do laundry as often. Lol


Nice, my plan this weekend. Wash and hang out all my clothes..
We are getting close


----------



## Regohio

Man I Clark...you are lucky man...when I hang my clothes outside for more than a few hours my Wife Starts Saying I'm Going Duck Dynasty!


----------



## IClark

Regohio said:


> Man I Clark...you are lucky man...when I hang my clothes outside for more than a few hours my Wife Starts Saying I'm Going Duck Dynasty!


Lol. My wife just tells me no more clothes!


----------



## jellyfish

This guy has been hanging at my camera every night....


----------



## IClark

jellyfish said:


> This guy has been hanging at my camera every night....
> View attachment 7277594
> View attachment 7277595
> View attachment 7277597


Beautiful deer!


----------



## jellyfish

IClark said:


> Beautiful deer!


I know it! Only night time pics so far. This is a city park deer in the management program I'm in.


----------



## Regohio

When the girls start smelling friendly he will be back!!!!


----------



## Regohio

In about 8 days it will be the Best Time of the Year! How can anyone not love this?

ok next week when I’m sitting in stand ad it’s 80 I may backslide a little but these are the glory days of Ohio Deer Hunting there are a lot of big bucks running around. Just wait until Halloween and beyond!!!


----------



## tyepsu

When is everyone taking time off to hunt this year? I'll be off October 7th through 11th, hunting Pennsylvania through the 10th and Ohio the afternoon of the 11th. Today I got October 30th approved off, so I'll have a long weekend. My main rutcation will be November 7th through 22nd.


----------



## RH1

I'm taking the first week of season and the 1-10th of November


----------



## IClark

Not to bad....for 60 yards. Out getting my nerves ready. Lol🤪


----------



## madman350

who thinks the rut is gonna be on time, leaning towards it maybe kickin in early or save some huntin time for the last 2 weeks of november? i kinda leaning a little toward all the above !


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> Not to bad....for 60 yards. Out getting my nerves ready. Lol🤪
> View attachment 7277722


Nice shooting!


----------



## RH1

madman350 said:


> who thinks the rut is gonna be on time, leaning towards it maybe kickin in early or save some huntin time for the last 2 weeks of november? i kinda leaning a little toward all the above !


I think so, that is why I moved my Nov vacation up a week. The rut the past few years at are farm has been a little more sporadic than normal. We have a lot of does which may be part of the reason.


----------



## IClark

madman350 said:


> who thinks the rut is gonna be on time, leaning towards it maybe kickin in early or save some huntin time for the last 2 weeks of november? i kinda leaning a little toward all the above !


Rut is always pretty much the same in Ohio I've found. Weather and moon phase just dictates whether or not how good it is.


----------



## zjung

IClark said:


> Rut is always pretty much the same in Ohio I've found. Weather and moon phase just dictates whether or not how good it is.


I 100% agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

When I hung my third load today my wife said that was enough!



IClark said:


> View attachment 7277556


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> When I hung my third load today my wife said that was enough!


Lol....yeah I didn't wash all my late season stuff yet. I got my kids stuff and my wife's to wash yet. I've got a family that lives to hunt but it sure can be a challenge in many ways.


----------



## The Phantom

My kids are out of the house, and my wife doesn't hunt. 
I don't think she knows I have another load waiting!


----------



## IClark

Lol


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Not to bad....for 60 yards. Out getting my nerves ready. Lol🤪
> View attachment 7277722


 Nice shooting man....


Tim


----------



## IClark

Tim/OH said:


> Nice shooting man....
> 
> 
> Tim





Tim/OH said:


> Nice shooting man....
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks.....wish my groups looked that good everytime. Been practicing out to 60 this year. Some guys do 100. I'm not that brave. Lol


----------



## Regohio

I’m going to go with Early...I plan to spend as much time as possible in stand from Halloween until say 14 Nov


----------



## Camodan01

Nice deer needs another year IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggie_00

Have a good year..


----------



## birddog1

37 degrees when I woke up this morning, I’m sure it will be double that next Saturday. 🥵 Hopefully cool enough to not sweat too much. I’ve got a few nice bucks and a couple new stands hung in Carroll County. One more 3D shoot tomorrow and should be all set.


----------



## IClark

birddog1 said:


> 37 degrees when I woke up this morning, I’m sure it will be double that next Saturday. 🥵 Hopefully cool enough to not sweat too much. I’ve got a few nice bucks and a couple new stands hung in Carroll County. One more 3D shoot tomorrow and should be all set.


Would have been nice if this morning was opening day!


----------



## tyepsu

I'm also in Carroll County, near Columbiana County. All my stands have been hung for over a month. I like to have them up early and stay out until season.


----------



## The Phantom

This



madman350 said:


> who thinks the rut is gonna be on time, leaning towards it maybe kickin in early or save some huntin time for the last 2 weeks of november? i kinda leaning a little toward all the above !


----------



## madman350

i have read in regards to the timing of a full moon of late oct./ early november, which when it appears just preceding the traditional breeding phase of the rut, that it can shift the rut a little to the earlier side, then it peaks around the 10th then kinda falls flat by nov 16 or so., but....
im just feeling that with the new moon mid nov this year, i have a feeling hunting is gonna be good all the way thru thanksgiving. can never rule out the chance at a wallhanger around the 27th or 28th if some crazy heat wave dont suppress daylight chasing.


----------



## The Phantom

Walked the property in Licking county yesterday. Saw ONE rub. Sure thought there would be more. Saw a couple does, so the boys will show up eventually.


----------



## IClark

Had two fresh scrapes last week right in my foodplot under a small oak tree 25 yards from my treestand.


----------



## Regohio

They will come fellas...always starts slow here, then suddenly they are all over the farm!


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Hunter4Ever said:


> This thread has been fun over the years and keeps me fired up when I am stuck at work. 60 years old and still feel like a kid waiting for season and especially the rut to come! Got this guy on camera but need to get back and put out more minerals as sightings have dropped to almost zilch! God willing I will be in a tree this Fall! Hope everyone here has a great season!!
> 
> View attachment 7276524
> View attachment 7276525


Bucks arent as interested in the minerals after they come out of velvet....Instead, hang a licking branch over a mock scrape. Thatll get him back on cam


----------



## zjung

Just put in my vacation. I try to spread it out as I’ve seen better movement the first week some years and better movement the second or third week of November other years. As of right now I’m off Nov. 2,3,5,6,9,10,11 and obviously the weekends that fall between those dates. I’ve got 7 more days to use after that so I may schedule some more days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Ok Fellas...lets get motivated...SEASON STARTS SATURDAY AT DAYLIGHT!

These Bucks are still in Covid Trance we should have an easy time of it right???


----------



## IClark

Regohio said:


> Ok Fellas...lets get motivated...SEASON STARTS SATURDAY AT DAYLIGHT!
> 
> These Bucks are still in Covid Trance we should have an easy time of it right???


Lol. I wish!


----------



## tyepsu

It's almost time !! Feel like a kid waiting on Xmas. It's going to be a warm weekend, so not planning on taking any doe. As of now, wind is not looking good Saturday morning for the spot I wanted to hunt. Good to have options with 18 stands.


----------



## Regohio

Well Saturday will
Be way better than Work!

I’m so ready.


----------



## irishhacker

Hoping for a repeat of last year's opening day..had a doe down in the first 5 minutes 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PaBone

Heading to Wayne National for the weekend for a camping bow hunt, don't really care if going to be warm. Just to get away from my wife for the weekend is worth the gas money.


----------



## The Phantom

Saw someone with Vermont plates in Knox county today with three or four mineral blocks, a feeder, and a couple bags of deer corn in the back of a truck.


----------



## PaBone

I find bait piles in Wayne National all the time, which is illegal. Non residents show up every year to hunt Wayne with a truck load corn. I turned a guy into the game warden a few years ago that was illegally driving his ATV into Wayne hunting over bait and had a dozen empty beer cans under his tree, not sure if the warden followed up but what a POS that guy had to be.


----------



## tyepsu

Yea I thought leaving Pennsylvania I might get away from law breaking jerks. They are everywhere.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Has anyone noticed the Oaks dropping acorns heavy yet? Haven’t been to southern Ohio for a few weeks so hoping there’s a good crop when I arrive this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Im leaving tomorrow at lunchtime man the anticipation is killing me im so ready to get this season started 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

crazylouie said:


> Has anyone noticed the Oaks dropping acorns heavy yet? Haven’t been to southern Ohio for a few weeks so hoping there’s a good crop when I arrive this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There aren't many on the oaks on the properties I hunt in SE Ohio. 

Meat


----------



## tyepsu

Here in Carroll County , we have a ton of acorns this year, especially white oaks. Should have the deer up and feeding first and last few hours of the day.


----------



## IClark

Oak trees are loaded in Gallia county where I hunt.


----------



## Regohio

Oak trees were raining acorns in Warren County!

Almost here fellas!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

That’s good news. I’m excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

Im ready to roll.. Got my playlist queued up for the ride in the morning.
It gets my mind right.
Whitetail Opener


----------



## tyepsu

Clothes are all washed, bow is in the truck and I'm ready for first light tomorrow ! Keeping a close eye on wind to decide where I'm heading. Leaning towards a property in Jefferson County to try and kill this buck.


----------



## Ohiocoot

Got plenty acorns falling in Clermont co


----------



## dduff1

RH1 said:


> Thanks for taking the reigns IClark!
> I love the rut thread


How’s it looking in T-County for u? I lost 127 acres( my best spot)


----------



## RH1

dduff1 said:


> How’s it looking in T-County for u? I lost 127 acres( my best spot)


Not many acorns to speak of. 
2 years ago the Land owner hired an Amish company to select cut the farm.. well they helped themselves to every piece of hardwood that they could. Dozed over whatever happened to be in the way of the oak and hickory that they wanted after they had agreed to use the existing access lanes from the previous choice cutting. The tree tops were just dozed into piles all throughout the woods. After I walked and took pictures of the property and had some discussion with the family they decided to take legal action against the company. What a mess they made of a beautiful piece of land. 
They tried to take advantage of this elderly woman but apparently they didn't take into consideration the attachment i have to this family and there farm. After nearly 20 years of knowing them and hunting this amazing piece of property i really took there actions personal.


----------



## Regohio

Just got back from Texas Road House Annual Pre Opening Day Ribeye is History! My buddy and I do this every year...with Covid gotta eat early or wait forever!

Should be about 57 degrees at First Light...75 buy 11 AM...but WE WILL BE IN THE WOODS WITH ARROWS WITH POINTY TIPS!!!

Good Luck Everyone Be Safe...Lets get some Big Buck pictures posted on this thread!


----------



## k&j8

Good luck to everyone hitting the woods tomorrow!


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Good luck to everyone hitting the woods tomorrow!


You too brother if you're heading out! Hopefully your Adams county property treats you guys well this year! I'll be heading to one of "my" farms outside of Gambier tomorrow afternoon, and having my boy Tim/OH come up to join me for our first hunt of the year! Wish it was gonna be cooler like last weekend, but it is what it is. Can't wait! Be safe everyone, and please strap in.


----------



## zjung

Good luck guys! Let’s get some kill shots in this thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Just had my first squirrel of the 2020 season start chattering at me! Ain't hunting great! Lol


----------



## IClark

Just had a first for me from the stand. Had a piebald deer cruise through at about 70 yards. Couldn't tell if it was a doe or buck


----------



## RH1

IClark said:


> Just had a first for me from the stand. Had a piebald deer cruise through at about 70 yards. Couldn't tell if it was a doe or buck


Awesome..
I've seen one since I started hunting 35 years ago. 
I will be in the stand this afternoon


----------



## Ohiocoot

Got it done this am


----------



## IClark

Ohiocoot said:


> Got it done this am
> View attachment 7281854
> View attachment 7281855
> View attachment 7281854
> View attachment 7281854


Congrats!! Sweet buck!


----------



## noclueo2

Beautiful buck, congrats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Way to go!! Congrats


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, opening day bruiser!! Gotta love that, congrats!!


----------



## tyepsu

Congrats ! What County ?


----------



## Ohiocoot

Thanks guys, Clermont co


----------



## Ohiocoot

Gonna do the heart and tenderloins for dinner tonight, I don’t know how I managed to screw up posting the pictures though


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats!




Ohiocoot said:


> Got it done this am


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations Ohiocoot.....


Me and Clint (hdrking2003) are sitting about 70-80 apart overlooking a field.....it’s hot 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Damn stink bugs keep trying to land on me smh



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck to you both.




Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations Ohiocoot.....
> 
> 
> Me and Clint (hdrking2003) are sitting about 70-80 apart overlooking a field.....it’s hot
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks phantom.....



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Thanks Phantom!! Can't believe I finally got enough cell service to post lol.


----------



## Ohiocoot

The Phantom said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## Ohiocoot

Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations Ohiocoot.....
> 
> 
> Me and Clint (hdrking2003) are sitting about 70-80 apart overlooking a field.....it’s hot
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks!


----------



## Tim/OH

We seen scrapes and rubs walking in....



Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

We have a big boy directly in front of us......mass upon mass


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Regohio

Nice work Coot!

Warren County report:

3 Bucks 4 Does in AM...then it got Hot!

War rages again tomorrow morning.

Weather looking great later next week!

Good Luck Fellas and BE SAFE!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> We have a big boy directly in front of us......mass upon mass
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Too bad the closest he got during legal light was 115 yards in front of me. He was headed my direction, just ran out of light. Mature, wide, real nice mass and a dark chocolate rack. Oh well that's hunting! Pretty good night considering tho. Nice 3 year old up n comer, a shooter, a mess of does, and even a limping yote in the background. Maybe next time the big boy will come out in the field about an hour sooner. Man, I love this time of year!


----------



## RH1

Nice evening for you guys...
I seen 3 does and 2 small bucks. 
Camera dried up, only small bucks, does and coyote


----------



## Meister

First deer I see this year ends up being 23 3/4" wide old guy. I couldn't let him go walk.


----------



## Meister




----------



## Meister




----------



## hdrking2003

Daaaaaamn Meister, look how wide that joker is!! Congrats man! Looks like it's shaping up to be a good year in this thread!!


----------



## hdrking2003

What county? I can't remember.


----------



## Ohiocoot

Hell yeah nice job


----------



## hdrking2003

Ohiocoot, I would imagine that you knew about that buck and his whole world? Just how you draw it up for early season, pattern that sum beach?


----------



## Ohiocoot

I’ve been watching him since July, putting out supplements and trying my best to stay away, only going in the woods in the middle of the day.... Nothing secret. The cell cam was the biggest game changer


----------



## arrow179

Nothing like killing a wide old Buck and then retrieving him in your cut off T-shirt and shorts!! Nice work Meister!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Ohiocoot said:


> I’ve been watching him since July, putting out supplements and trying my best to stay away, only going in the woods in the middle of the day.... Nothing secret. The cell cam was the biggest game changer


Awesome, good on you, and way to make it pay off! I think I'm gonna invest in some cell cams for next year. Seems like a no brainier now that they're proven.


----------



## conservewild

See quite a few good rubs in south East Ohio this weekend while prepping stands


----------



## Ohiocoot

hdrking2003 said:


> year


I got some spy points....... I will pick a different brand next time. Make sure you use lithium batteries either way, they eat Rayovacs and other cheap batteries


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats!!



Meister said:


> View attachment 7282129


----------



## Meister

Stark county.

I killed him from my blind literally in these clothes with a yeti cup full of ice water in the blind. Lol

Spartan cams are the only way to go imo when it comes to cell cams. I have two 6v batteries that are rechargeable and last about 4 weeks. I just swap them out.


----------



## Meister

And you're right. 2020 hasn't been good for **** but I bet this post is gonna be lit up this year.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Stark county.
> 
> I killed him from my blind literally in these clothes with a yeti cup full of ice water in the blind. Lol
> 
> Spartan cams are the only way to go imo when it comes to cell cams. I have two 6v batteries that are rechargeable and last about 4 weeks. I just swap them out.


That's what Tim/OH recommended too, says he loves his Spartan cam. Seems to be reliable and good pics too.


----------



## Meister

1 year 36000 pictures and only one very minor hiccup. Just had to reformat a card.


----------



## Tim/OH

Ohiocoot said:


> I got some spy points....... I will pick a different brand next time. Make sure you use lithium batteries either way, they eat Rayovacs and other cheap batteries


 Yep that’s all I use is lithium batteries and I’ve only changed the batteries out twice, so far this yr

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Too bad the closest he got during legal light was 115 yards in front of me. He was headed my direction, just ran out of light. Mature, wide, real nice mass and a dark chocolate rack. Oh well that's hunting! Pretty good night considering tho. Nice 3 year old up n comer, a shooter, a mess of does, and even a limping yote in the background. Maybe next time the big boy will come out in the field about an hour sooner. Man, I love this time of year!


 Awesome night with my boy for sure....other then them stink bugs landing on me all evening lol

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Awesome night with my boy for sure....other then them stink bugs landing on me all evening lol
> 
> Tim


Hahaaaaaa, don't freak out! Looking forward to next time brother!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Awesome night with my boy for sure....other then them stink bugs landing on me all evening lol
> 
> Tim


And next time, jump on one of them does that walk under your stand and we'll take her to Rabers right away so I can get us some snack sticks made! 

Too bad it was so hot this weekend or we would've both smacked a couple does. Just can't do it when the processor is closed on Sundays, and it's gonna be 80+


----------



## IClark

Saw a total of 13 deer yesterday. Got close on a doe in the morning. Saw the big 18 point in the evening I posted pic of earlier in the thread. Came out and hung up at about 80 yards. finally loped off to the south. I think we know where he is bedding now. Man I hope me or my nephew put a tag on him. He's huge!!!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Hahaaaaaa, don't freak out! Looking forward to next time brother!!


 I’m gonna try not too lol....there were so many of them damn things, I was the deer are gonna see swatting these bugs lol

Cant wait until next time brother, thanks for bringing me appreciate you


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> And next time, jump on one of them does that walk under your stand and we'll take her to Rabers right away so I can get us some snack sticks made!
> 
> Too bad it was so hot this weekend or we would've both smacked a couple does. Just can't do it when the processor is closed on Sundays, and it's gonna be 80+


 Yesssssssss snacks sticks.....next time we smacking some does

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

IClark said:


> Saw a total of 13 deer yesterday. Got close on a doe in the morning. Saw the big 18 point in the evening I posted pic of earlier in the thread. Came out and hung up at about 80 yards. finally loped off to the south. I think we know where he is bedding now. Man I hope me or my nephew put a tag on him. He's huge!!!!!


 Can’t wait to see hero pics brother....


Tim


----------



## Meister

Finished up butchering mine. Found a pellet stuck in the round roast. He was one of the fattest deer I've cut up. Fired up the grill for some fresh tenderloin too.


----------



## Regohio

Nice another one bites the dust...nothing moving today in Warren County


----------



## Ohiocoot

I pulled all my cams and stands to put at the Kentucky farm I hunt.... probably should have focused their first but I was blessed to have patterned that great buck here In Ohio first


----------



## billhalljr

Hey all. Haven't posted a while but had pretty crazy opener and had to share. Every year I typically get on deer for the opener after months of searching but as u know its hard to capitalize. This year it paid off in spades. Had to get up @ 4am to put dad in stand1 and have time set Hannah up 20min away. Hadn't seen these guys in 2 days on camera but had a feeling. Not much story on Hannah, he strolled in first 5 minutes of season and for some reason, a shot behind shoulder dropped him in tracks?! I had her send another one through belly and exited back as he was laying to be safe. After some crazy excitement I considered my season done for the year as we'd never top it.. we haven't even gutted hers before I got "the text" from dad. He didn't see him go down but after little wait, there laid his giant 40 yards. We hunted this guy HARD 2019. All I can say is we feel blessed. Good luck all.


----------



## Regohio

Where is everybody at??? I use this thread every year...usually lots of us who have been on here for years???

Maybe people just don't like new AT Format??? Or maybe they will come back when we get closer to the RUT???


----------



## hdrking2003

Regohio said:


> Where is everybody at??? I use this thread every year...usually lots of us who have been on here for years???
> 
> Maybe people just don't like new AT Format??? Or maybe they will come back when we get closer to the RUT???


Still REAL early Reg, a lot more people who are just watching this thread will come around closer to "that time".


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats to your dad and the youngin Bill, your camp never disappoints! We always love the hero pics and your selflessness!!


----------



## RH1

Nice job Bill 
0 deer sightings for me yesterday evening. Im excited for tomorrow's wind shift and cool down


----------



## tim1676

Nice, congratulations ...what area were you hunting?



Ohiocoot said:


> Got it done this am
> 
> View attachment 7281854
> View attachment 7281855
> View attachment 7281854
> View attachment 7281854


----------



## tim1676

Oh.. I see, Clermont



tim1676 said:


> Nice, congratulations ...what area were you hunting?


----------



## Meister

Wife got skunked. Rain came in hard in prime time. She finally appreciated the box blind I built last year lol


----------



## AmishArcher

headed out tonight. Hopefully it stays cool and gets something on it's feet.


----------



## zjung

Heading out tonight as well. Looking forward to the cooler weather. This opening weekend was slower than usual. Did have a decent buck come out opening morning. Don’t know if I want to shoot him this early or not so I wasn’t too upset he didn’t get within range. Attached is a picture of him. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man

g


zjung said:


> Heading out tonight as well. Looking forward to the cooler weather. This opening weekend was slower than usual. Did have a decent buck come out opening morning. Don’t know if I want to shoot him this early or not so I wasn’t too upset he didn’t get within range. Attached is a picture of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QU
> Good luck. he's a nice one


----------



## South Man

billhalljr said:


> Hey all. Haven't posted a while but had pretty crazy opener and had to share. Every year I typically get on deer for the opener after months of searching but as u know its hard to capitalize. This year it paid off in spades. Had to get up @ 4am to put dad in stand1 and have time set Hannah up 20min away. Hadn't seen these guys in 2 days on camera but had a feeling. Not much story on Hannah, he strolled in first 5 minutes of season and for some reason, a shot behind shoulder dropped him in tracks?! I had her send another one through belly and exited back as he was laying to be safe. After some crazy excitement I considered my season done for the year as we'd never top it.. we haven't even gutted hers before I got "the text" from dad. He didn't see him go down but after little wait, there laid his giant 40 yards. We hunted this guy HARD 2019. All I can say is we feel blessed. Good luck all.


congrats!


----------



## Marlin1938




----------



## Marlin1938

Marlin1938 said:


> View attachment 7283392
> View attachment 7283392


Herd this was killed in Ross county . herd it was legit .


----------



## hdrking2003




----------



## arrowflinger79

Tried something different tonight. Was wanting to take a doe early this year but didn't want to shoot her out of my good stands. There is an area where I often see does cut the corner of the field to head into the CRP. There are no good trees in that area so one of my friends suggested brushing in a blind and hunting on the ground. I got set up a little before 5. I texted my friend at 5:17 to tell him how I was hunting. At 5:18 he texted me back and while I had the phone in my hand a doe steps out at 20 yards. I waited a little until she cleared the brush and I shot her at 5:19. The shot was at 17 yards and she had no clue I was there. First time hunting on the ground with a bow. Now I am ready to focus on a buck. The panoramic picture was taken about 5 minutes before I shot her.


----------



## Matt G

Had this guy on camera in hamilton county. Hopefully i can see him on stand...
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Wife saw 1 doe tonight.


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Howd you like hunting off of the ground?
When i was 15 years younger and -40 pounds more nimble, this was my preferred method of hunting. I may have to try it out again. It sure made for some exciting hunts.


arrowflinger79 said:


> Tried something different tonight. Was wanting to take a doe early this year but didn't want to shoot her out of my good stands. There is an area where I often see does cut the corner of the field to head into the CRP. There are no good trees in that area so one of my friends suggested brushing in a blind and hunting on the ground. I got set up a little before 5. I texted my friend at 5:17 to tell him how I was hunting. At 5:18 he texted me back and while I had the phone in my hand a doe steps out at 20 yards. I waited a little until she cleared the brush and I shot her at 5:19. The shot was at 17 yards and she had no clue I was there. First time hunting on the ground with a bow. Now I am ready to focus on a buck. The panoramic picture was taken about 5 minutes before I shot her.
> View attachment 7283504
> View attachment 7283506
> View attachment 7283503


----------



## tOSU

Ohiyahunter said:


> Howd you like hunting off of the ground?
> When i was 15 years younger and -40 pounds more nimble, this was my preferred method of hunting. I may have to try it out again. It sure made for some exciting hunts.


Ground hunting is awesome & definitely a challenge!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice setup arrowflinger, and congrats!!


----------



## IClark

Meister said:


> Wife saw 1 doe tonight.


----------



## IClark

This cool weather ought to get them on their feet. My schedule doesn't allow me to hunt any evenings this week. It's driving me crazy! Lol


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I'm hoping to get out tonight and hopefully the strong winds don't keep them bedded up.


----------



## ohiobucks

The Tribe game kept me at home last night, wish I would have been in a tree instead of watching that one...

Gonna watch them again tonight, hopefully it isn't their last game of the season.


----------



## Meister

Not a single sport that could keep me out of the tree. Even motocross which is my go to. Could have a game in your ear from your phone if it was that important lol.. 

Cool weather for me sucks. It means everyone in my area starts hunting. Lol. Even tho I'm bucked out my head's still in it for my wife. After that my 5 year old daughter is up to bat if she keeps practicing with me. I usually try to help atleast 1 person get their first deer ever each year too..


----------



## hdrking2003

Yeah, definitely one to miss there. I was at work but was checking the updates. Unfortunately, I think the fat lady is warming up on that series


----------



## arrowflinger79

Ohiyahunter said:


> Howd you like hunting off of the ground?
> When i was 15 years younger and -40 pounds more nimble, this was my preferred method of hunting. I may have to try it out again. It sure made for some exciting hunts.


It was fun but I didn't spend much time doing it because of how quickly the hunt ended. I will definitely try it again though. It was pretty cool to be at eye level with the deer though and have her so close. She was less than 15 yds at one point. After I shot her should ran and stopped at 40 yds and kept looking my direction. She was trying to figure out what the heck happened.


----------



## Meister

Wife skunked again. Ugh

All the ground talk, I'm goin at it with the stick n string now. Last one I killed with a recurve was at 5 yards on the ground. Hope to do the same with a longbow.


----------



## Regohio

Great weather coming this weekend should be Pretty Good Hunting!


----------



## ohiobucks

Indians baseball is done (damn Yankees), ready to hit the woods! Heading out to Knox county tonight, will be sitting over an acorn flat.


----------



## The Phantom

I've skipped "The GAME" the last three years to be in the woods. But my son kept me updated.




Meister said:


> Not a single sport that could keep me out of the tree.


----------



## ohiobucks

I have skipped "The GAME" in the past as well. Hunting during late October / early November is a no brainer compared to hunting in late September (at least to me...) 



The Phantom said:


> I've skipped "The GAME" the last three years to be in the woods. But my son kept me updated.


----------



## Regohio

The Game for me will be on Tomorrow morning. 40 degrees. Saturday 37 degrees. Sunday 42. They gotta be walking around.


----------



## hdrking2003

Not trying to bring politics into our AT "safe space" (cause God knows we could probably all use a break from that), and honestly don't care where you stand, but did find this pretty flippin funny. Took this pic on my way to work this eve Heavy deer traffic area, so assuming hit by a car and someone seized the opportunity.


----------



## Regohio

He can join the others...there's a big pile of Witnesses out in that swamp!!!

Nice work HD


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Not trying to bring politics into our AT "safe space" (cause God knows we could probably all use a break from that), and honestly don't care where you stand, but did find this pretty flippin funny. Took this pic on my way to work this eve Heavy deer traffic area, so assuming hit by a car and someone seized the opportunity.


Definitely some creative thinking. Lol!!!🤣


----------



## RH1

Sat 3.5 hours yesterday evening on a nice pinch between bed and food but no deer.. they must be locked down already in tuscarawas County


----------



## Ohiyahunter

RH1 said:


> Sat 3.5 hours yesterday evening on a nice pinch between bed and food but no deer.. they must be locked down already in tuscarawas County


They seem to be moving more in the night with the light of this moon....


----------



## RH1

Time for the spotlight


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Pretty pumped about my 3 plots this year. For several years now Beets and Greens have really performed. This year I also planted Destination and Winter Peas. Unfortunately they already wiped out the peas. Good thing I threw some clover and brassicas in there. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Those look great!


----------



## AlinMi

very nice plots


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thanks man. I’ve been planting a few years now and interestingly the bucks still skirt them. Does hit the plots hard but bucks stick up on the ridges. One of the pics shows a fairly open hill side but the other two are tucked back onto the woods - still 99% doe and young buck traffic. I’m down in Athens.


----------



## Regohio

Saw 6 this morning 5 does and a big guy out in bean field. Go home and check trail cam. Look what was 15 yds from my favorite stand a couple days ago!


----------



## Regohio




----------



## Regohio

Been mostly morning guy for the 40 degree weather. Well I’m smart enough to change to Afternoons.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Had this ole boy pay me a visit at78 yards tonight


----------



## arrowflinger79

Which weather website do you all find most accurate? I am really wanting hunt in the morning but I have looked at multiple website to check the weather and some are saying ENE wind and others are saying WNW wind. How can they be forecasting so different. There would be a huge difference which stand I hunt for the different winds.


----------



## hdrking2003

arrowflinger79 said:


> Which weather website do you all find most accurate? I am really wanting hunt in the morning but I have looked at multiple website to check the weather and some are saying ENE wind and others are saying WNW wind. How can they be forecasting so different. There would be a huge difference which stand I hunt for the different winds.


Yikes! I use the AccuWeather app, and I'm showing S winds at first shooting light changing to SW later in the morning and the rest of the day. I hope that's right cause it's the stand setup I plan on heading to in the morning.


----------



## arrowflinger79

hdrking2003 said:


> Yikes! I use the AccuWeather app, and I'm showing S winds at first shooting light changing to SW later in the morning and the rest of the day. I hope that's right cause it's the stand setup I plan on heading to in the morning.


I have never seen such a discrepancy. I have not been able to hunt my food plot in the woods yet this year. Most of the forecasts I have seen look like I will be fine hunting it in the morning. Sure hope they are right. Why is hunting so stressful? 🤣


----------



## hdrking2003

Just checked the weather channel app(yes, I have more than one weather app for riding and for hunting lol) and it's the same thing. Before 6am is NW, but changes to S around first shooting light, and then to SW before noon.


----------



## hdrking2003

arrowflinger79 said:


> I have never seen such a discrepancy. I have not been able to hunt my food plot in the woods yet this year. Most of the forecasts I have seen look like I will be fine hunting it in the morning. Sure hope they are right. Why is hunting so stressful?


Heard that brother, it's supposed to be our relaxing"escape"! Lol


----------



## Meister

Wife saw a doe and a BB tonight. Better than being skunked I suppose.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Yikes! I use the AccuWeather app, and I'm showing S winds at first shooting light changing to SW later in the morning and the rest of the day. I hope that's right cause it's the stand setup I plan on heading to in the morning.


 You are actually going hunting in the morning hahaha....I need to check you for a fever lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be out this evening hopefully 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> You are actually going hunting in the morning hahaha....I need to check you for a fever lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Lmao!! I definitely must be sick, but I made it out here. Totally forgot what getting up at 5am was like, and I'm still not a fan. Watching the sun come up on a frosty 35 degree morning was pretty awesome, but not sure that outweighed the 5am. Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

Just a mama with twins, a spike, and a lil 6er so far.


----------



## IClark

Have seen 6 at a distance, roughly 80 yards. One was a shooter 10 I've had on camera and that piebald doe also. Had a big doe and two fawns skirt around me at about 50 yards. Good movement just not close enough.


----------



## Ls wildlife

Tim/OH said:


> Come on November......
> 
> 
> Tim


No kidding righttttt


----------



## IClark

I'll enjoy October while it's here. Fall goes way to fast.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Hunted this morning until 10. I heard one walking through before daylight and then it was pretty dead for a couple hours. About 9:15 I heard a few light grunts coming from the bedding area. I called back with some light grunts but he never showed. At 9:40 I had 4 does come meandering through at 15 yds that I let walk. I wanted to stay out longer but I had to finish grinding burger from the doe I shot earlier this week. My brother in law was hunting another farm and he said he was covered in deer all morning. He saw 12 but all does.


----------



## JW683

Cold front had the deer moving this morning. Saw 9 total and this buck was just too tempting. Came through at 8:00am. 19 yard shot, 40 yard recovery.
best of luck to everyone this season!


----------



## hdrking2003

Shooter in my book too!! Congrats JW!


----------



## irishhacker

Shot doe #2 last night..she was a fatty









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Shot doe #2 last night..she was a fatty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Nice! Tripod, or is her other leg tucked up under somewhere? Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

Now my weather apps have changed winds for this evening's hunt! In says ESE and the other ENE, ***! [emoji2361]


----------



## Tim/OH

First hunt of the season in this stand and look at what I forgot smh



Tim












Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> First hunt of the season in this stand and look at what I forgot smh
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thats one way to toughen up your ass [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Thats one way to toughen up your ass [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I see what you did there....good one lmaooooooo


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

JW683 said:


> Cold front had the deer moving this morning. Saw 9 total and this buck was just too tempting. Came through at 8:00am. 19 yard shot, 40 yard recovery.
> best of luck to everyone this season!


Nice buck congrats 


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

mandrroofing said:


> Thats one way to toughen up your ass [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Ol Tim, the hard ass[emoji23]


----------



## Tim/OH

crazylouie said:


> Pretty pumped about my 3 plots this year. For several years now Beets and Greens have really performed. This year I also planted Destination and Winter Peas. Unfortunately they already wiped out the peas. Good thing I threw some clover and brassicas in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s beautiful Louie 


Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

JW683 said:


> Cold front had the deer moving this morning. Saw 9 total and this buck was just too tempting. Came through at 8:00am. 19 yard shot, 40 yard recovery.
> best of luck to everyone this season!


Well done. Nice buck! Looks like some good ones are going down early this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Tim/OH said:


> That’s beautiful Louie
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim. I sure wish I could change my name on here and not lose my years of history lol. Crazy Louie was bar in college. I’m not crazy nor is my name Louie. Little did I know I’d still be checking out the rut report over a decade after choosing that lame username. This board becomes a fall addiction. Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

crazylouie said:


> Thanks Tim. I sure wish I could change my name on here and not lose my years of history lol. Crazy Louie was bar in college. I’m not crazy nor is my name Louie. Little did I know I’d still be checking out the rut report over a decade after choosing that lame username. This board becomes a fall addiction. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ask the mods they did it for me several yrs ago, I been to that bar several times lol....yeah it’s definitely addicting 


Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Didn’t know that was an option. I’ll give it a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice! Tripod, or is her other leg tucked up under somewhere? Lol


Heart shot..and came out and broke her leg..its there, just folded over

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog1

Crazy morning for me. My 18 yr old son is hunting again after not much interest the last couple years so I was putting him in one of my better ladder stands. I went with him before sun-up just to make sure he got in ok and good thing I did. Someone had loosened the ratchet strap just enough to make the stand unstable. We have a lot of trespassing on our lease, last year memory cards were stolen out of our cameras. Climbed up, got it secured and a new bow hanger screwed in and then walked up the hill to my new stand I hung in August. By this time I‘m sweating pretty good. 

Get in the stand and a few minutes later get busted by 4 does downwind of me. Then a short time later I get busted again by two more does. Next, I dropped my hat and seat pad. 🤬 Finally, I think I hear something coming the way the others did so I’m standing and looking behind me only to have two more doe sneak in somehow and bust me again although I almost took a 32 yard shot. So I went 0 for 8 today, should've stayed in bed but I’d like to get my hands on the person screwing around with my stands.


----------



## l8_apexer

arrowflinger79 said:


> Which weather website do you all find most accurate? I am really wanting hunt in the morning but I have looked at multiple website to check the weather and some are saying ENE wind and others are saying WNW wind. How can they be forecasting so different. There would be a huge difference which stand I hunt for the different winds.


Windy.com


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw 2 does in Wayne Co tonight- both going in for acorns.


----------



## The Phantom

Had a doe and two fawns come through twice. Didn't have a shot at mama.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Hunted tonight and was expecting a little more movement. It rained pretty hard from 3-4:30 and then was just cloudy the rest of the night. Hunted my little food plot in the woods and had a doe and fawn come through. I am ready to see some horns. I have been out for 4 hunts and had does within range every time.


----------



## Liveblue23

Hunted one day this weekend and walked in on a doe. Nothing from the stand but spotted a giant walking out. Stand hung on edge of beans where I saw him. Hoping they stay green and I can catch him on that pattern this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Been skunked this morning so far. Very unusual 😖


----------



## glassguy2511

Starting to see a few smaller scrapes here and there popping up. No rubs yet though


----------



## IClark

Saw several rubs walking in. Saw scrapes at my farm a couple of weeks ago. Out hunting this piebald doe tonight


----------



## zjung

Had a very slow weekend at a buddies cabin in Carroll County. That’s alright as I more just didn’t want to be tempted to get into my best spots. Trying to stay out for the most part till late October. My dad sat a new farm on Saturday that we got permission this year and said he saw one of the biggest bucks he’s seen in a long time. Have a perfect wind so I’m heading out shortly to that farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Saw a small one about 7 PM last night in Licking county.
Heading out in Knox county in a few minutes.


----------



## ohiobullseye

A very good friend shot a beautiful buck opening day here in Geauga County Ohio. He has a ton of trail cam pictures and he did a lot of homework to pattern him before the rut.


----------



## horsehands

That's a lot of bone.


----------



## The Phantom

First morning out this season. Saw nine does and fawns.
(Plus a buck on my way to the stand and two ?? watching me climb the tree)!


----------



## Ohiocoot

I hate a thief but someone f***king with your straps is even worse. Glad you and your boy figured it out and stayed safe. Sounds like your in Adams county lol. Hopefully you catch the sob


----------



## IClark

Out sitting between a corn field and bean field in a drainage area. Farmers are taking their crops off to the west of me relatively close. Hope I didn't make a bad choice for the sit tonight.


----------



## Ohiyahunter

IClark said:


> Out sitting between a corn field and bean field in a drainage area. Farmers are taking their crops off to the west of me relatively close. Hope I didn't make a bad choice for the sit tonight.


Ive watched some big bucks that have taken refuge in the corn being pushed out and back to the woods.


----------



## IClark

Harvested this nice doe this morning


----------



## Ohiyahunter

IClark said:


> Harvested this nice doe this morning
> View attachment 7287958


Nice! Loin is served!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Harvested this nice doe this morning
> View attachment 7287958


Thata boy, freezer filler!!


----------



## RH1

Nice job ICLARK


----------



## IClark

Thanks guys! Got snack sticks on the way from Rabers!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Nice job!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats.
Can't go wrong with Raber's!



IClark said:


> Harvested this nice doe this morning
> View attachment 7287958


----------



## IClark

If it wasn't for Clint I would still be looking for a good butcher shop! Rabers is the best of 4 I've tried.


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> If it wasn't for Clint I would still be looking for a good butcher shop! Rabers is the best of 4 I've tried.


I'll take some snack sticks and hot pepper trail bologna as a finder's fee lol.

Best part of Rabers is nothing is "batched", you get back what you brought in. They do a hell of a euro mount, and cheap, too if you ever wanna go that route.


----------



## IClark

Sounds good! I love euro mounts!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Sounds good! I love euro mounts!


This was my 2018 buck that was done at Raber's. $95, backboard and all. Not sure if it's increased since then but easily the best bang for your buck that I have with my 5 euros.


----------



## IClark

Nice!!!!


----------



## Sasamafras

Got a buck this morning, small 8 point at first light. Not near my biggest but my first compound bow buck. Came in and munched acorns. Spooked when I drew to 30 yards. I pulled the shot but let him lay and found him dead 6 hours later where he ran.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Sasamafras said:


> Got a buck this morning, small 8 point at first light. Not near my biggest but my first compound bow buck. Came in and munched acorns. Spooked when I drew to 30 yards. I pulled the shot but let him lay and found him dead 6 hours later where he ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Sas!! Always good to walk up on your buck, regardless of the situation.[emoji106]


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Sasamafras said:


> Got a buck this morning, small 8 point at first light. Not near my biggest but my first compound bow buck. Came in and munched acorns. Spooked when I drew to 30 yards. I pulled the shot but let him lay and found him dead 6 hours later where he ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Every deer with a bow is a trophy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Sasamafras said:


> Got a buck this morning, small 8 point at first light. Not near my biggest but my first compound bow buck. Came in and munched acorns. Spooked when I drew to 30 yards. I pulled the shot but let him lay and found him dead 6 hours later where he ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Great deer!


----------



## Tim/OH

Sasamafras said:


> Got a buck this morning, small 8 point at first light. Not near my biggest but my first compound bow buck. Came in and munched acorns. Spooked when I drew to 30 yards. I pulled the shot but let him lay and found him dead 6 hours later where he ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Been in the tree for about 20 mins....


Tim


----------



## zjung

Rubs and scrapes are popping up all over here in Wayne and Medina county. Going to give the farms a break for about a week with this heat so I decided to do a little bit of scouting mid day and hang some cameras. Saw 5 or 6 new scrapes and 15 plus rubs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Been in the tree for about 20 mins....
> 
> 
> Tim


Get em Tim


----------



## Hampton3

hdrking2003 said:


> This was my 2018 buck that was done at Raber's. $95, backboard and all. Not sure if it's increased since then but easily the best bang for your buck that I have with my 5 euros.


Where is Raber’s? Google said no results found.


----------



## hdrking2003

In between Fredericktown and butler on the back roads. 

Raber Meats

19330 Earnest Rd, Fredericktown, OH 43019
(740) 397-4401 Raber Meats - Google Search


----------



## hdrking2003

Hampton3 said:


> Where is Raber’s? Google said no results found.


They're Amish and REALLY know their stuff. Dennis is awesome to work with. Info is above.


----------



## IClark

Yep Dennis is great. As of yesterday they already had 72 deer they've processed. Said it's been the best start to a deer season in some time.


----------



## ohiobucks

Raber’s hot pepper cheese sticks are hard to beat...these are from 2 years ago. Great gift for family and friends at Christmas.


----------



## hdrking2003

Hot pepper Trail bologna too!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Get em Tim


 Didn’t see anything Ron not even a tree rat...


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Hot pepper Trail bologna too!


 Any deer I get this yr might be going to this spot.....them snack sticks you had last yr was freaking amazing lol


Tim


----------



## onlyaspike

hdrking2003 said:


> In between Fredericktown and butler on the back roads.
> 
> Raber Meats
> 
> 19330 Earnest Rd, Fredericktown, OH 43019
> (740) 397-4401 Raber Meats - Google Search


Thanks for this....gonna give them a try.


----------



## irishhacker

Shot doe #3 last night.. had 4 come in


----------



## tim1676

Anyone seeing rubs or scrapes popping up? Not seeing much in Warren co. yet


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw 7 does and a spike 4 this morning in Wayne Co.... lots of movement right at daybreak. He was chasing them all over the place.


----------



## Camodan01

I have a nice mature buck on camera only night pictures so far I’m looking for a good name to name him










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Camodan01 said:


> I have a nice mature buck on camera only night pictures so far I’m looking for a good name to name him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why does he have to be named?
I don't really know why but naming deer irrates the hell out of me..

Remember when the big "-" point was just called the big "- " point. 
Or the one with the tall brow tines was just called the buck with the tall brow tines....
Or well nevermind , rant over 
Carry on


----------



## Camodan01

O


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Friday is looking like a real nice day to be on the stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ls wildlife

Gstick said:


> Man, ain't no doubt about it, you Ohio guys got some dandy bucks !!!


I’m in Ohio and I can’t agree with that statement lol sadly in 23 years here I only shot n seen one monster


----------



## AmishMan007

Brother-in-law put this down last Monday night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pluckabuck

hdrking2003 said:


> Hot pepper Trail bologna too!


Does anyone have a price list for Raber?


----------



## hdrking2003

I do at home, but I'm at work now. Will try to remember to take a pic for you tomorrow if nobody else beats me to it.


----------



## mandrroofing

crazylouie said:


> Friday is looking like a real nice day to be on the stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be out... some of my best times in the stand have been on October cold fronts

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Had three come through yesterday before 7 AM in Knox.
Had three come through this morning before 7 in Licking.

Won't be out tomorrow. Have to take a car in for tires in the morning, and attend granddaughter's volleyball game at 5.


----------



## hdrking2003

pluckabuck said:


> Does anyone have a price list for Raber?


Price list says "as of 2015", but was still current last year.


----------



## Bkimbel42

.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty8076

Here you go.









Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Latty

AmishMan007 said:


> Brother-in-law put this down last Monday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a good deer but an even better man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

What time has everyone been climbing down in the morning and heading out in the evening?

Finally have a full 3 days dedicated to the woods.


----------



## hdrking2003

crazylouie said:


> What time has everyone been climbing down in the morning and heading out in the evening?
> 
> Finally have a full 3 days dedicated to the woods.


Typically down at 10:30am and back in by 4pm this time of year but this weekend's cool temps may lure me into the stand a little sooner in the afternoon.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

That’s what I’m thinking. I had my number 1 - a fantastic double drop - on camera last week at 2:30pm. Couldn’t believe it when I arrived at my stand at 430 and checked the card.


----------



## Orvisman73

Pumped for the CF!! hunting most of the day tomorrow and Saturday. Super high BP and in the 30’s!! Getting aggressive and going to hunt a perennial scrape in the thick stuff. Hunting Public this year like always. Fingers crossed, might pull an all day sit in this spot tomorrow, just because you never know when a big guy will walk 100 yards in the afternoon to hit this scrape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Also here is a deer I shot at this spot last year, not sure if I shared it or not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Awesome! So just about freezing tomorrow morning...Cool front after rain...Should be perfect!


----------



## Sasamafras

Looks like
Great wether gents! Great time to
Get a buck In my mind.

I already got mine. but if you believe in the new moon theory. It’s happening tomorrow and guys say to hunt 3 days before and after. With this cold front I would think it would be good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Saturday morning will be a great time to be in the woods coldest morning of the year going to be low 30s should be on there feet moving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrow179

Anybody out this morning? This whole work thing is getting in the way of hunting. Lol
Gonna be in the stand mid afternoon though.


----------



## IClark

arrow179 said:


> Anybody out this morning? This whole work thing is getting in the way of hunting. Lol
> Gonna be in the stand mid afternoon though.


Saw 10 does on their feet. Nothing close enough to get a shot. Saw a nice 3 year old on his feet last night. Came within 5 yards of my stand. Very tempting but its a little early yet.


----------



## IClark

IClark said:


> Saw 10 does on their feet. Nothing close enough to get a shot. Saw a nice 3 year old on his feet last night. Came within 5 yards of my stand. Very tempting but its a little early yet.


I guess deer are normally on their feet........😆


----------



## arrow179

I made a drive around the block last night in misty rain and saw a ton of deer out right before dark. Saw 5 bucks and about 12 does. 1 possible shooter feeding out in standing beans.


----------



## Meat

I got skunked last night minus the two does that were feeding on clover where I park my truck. Not sure why they chose to eat there 10 feet from the road? We had high winds, drizzle and dropping temps, I was hoping for more action.

Meat


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I got skunked this am. Blew a few out of the woods coming in.


----------



## The Phantom

This morning, Licking county.
Had two watching me walk to my stand.
Had one behind me a little after 7, too dark to tell if it was buck or doe.
Had three young bucks on the next property about 8.
Was trying to see if they would come my way and had a doe and two fawns sneak past behind me.
They fed about 30 yards away for 20 minutes. No shot at mama.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’ve been watching my dream buck all summer on one trail that he’s been pretty regular on. Occasionally he would go a week or two without showing up. Daylight every now and then. Hasn’t shown up at that spot for 16 days but is showing up in one of my food plots night time only. 

Can’t decide if I should hunt the plot and hope for daylight activity or hit the trail 300 yards back in the woods and hope he comes that way toward the plot - a direction he hasn’t come from in a couple weeks. Tough decisions.


----------



## mandrroofing

Hoping for good movment super quite and beautiful out...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Got to my stand a lil late, bout ten mins ago. Settled in and looked out over the field.....one doe bedded about 120 yards out and now a half dozen more coming out of the woods around the same spot.


----------



## hdrking2003

And then a lil button n mama came busting across the field n stopped under me. Mama caught my wind but jr stopped for a bite to eat lol. They're definitely on their feet early in southern Richland county this eve. Scrapes EVERYWHERE on my way in.


----------



## hdrking2003

Could jump on him lol


----------



## Meat

Out with my son right now. Nothing to report. I can say that I overdressed and am burning up!
Meat


----------



## hdrking2003

Something in the field to my east had the attention of all of these does that were headed my way, then one decided to stomp n blow......they gone! Counted 14 total before the mass evacuation. This was them heading out [emoji22]


----------



## hdrking2003

Up n comer came out scent checking and hitting a licking branch.


----------



## The Phantom

Knox county
Made it to my stand by 5.
Saw 0.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Nothing in Wayne Co tonight


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox county this afternoon, saw -0- deer. Heard a few walking below me in the dark, and noticed that a few scrapes have been hit recently...


----------



## Tim/OH

Will be out in the morning with my cold weather gear on lol....


Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

7 does in Athens tonight. A lot of activity but most movement was a couple hundred yards from my stand. Hoping for a good morning.


----------



## arrowflinger79

Was expecting a little more movement tonight. Only saw a doe, fawn, and 1.5 year old buck about 15 minutes before dark. All the corn on our farm is coming off tonight and tomorrow. I'm contemplating an all day sit with the corn being picked. Really hoping that is where the bucks have been hiding.


----------



## hdrking2003

arrowflinger79 said:


> Was expecting a little more movement tonight. Only saw a doe, fawn, and 1.5 year old buck about 15 minutes before dark. All the corn on our farm is coming off tonight and tomorrow. I'm contemplating an all day sit with the corn being picked. Really hoping that is where the bucks have been hiding.


I don't wanna talk you out of anything but don't wear yourself out before the magical time of year. I've definitely been there before, and getting burnt out and is a real dilemma.


----------



## Outback Man

Gonna get out for the first time Sunday down in Warren County. Lost access to this property 5 years ago and out of the blue on opening day this year I got it back. Spent first two Sundays of season setting things up based on past info, so not a lot of time to scout but comfortable w/things the way they were for now. One possible shooter on cam (tall, heavy 8 pt. SOB w/a goofyG3 on the left but not sure of age.) Gonna put out some mock scrapes this weekend and throw up another blind for a hopeful doe killing spot as my 9 year old daughter wants to come out and sit w/me. Noticed a considerable lull in cam activity (Tactacam Reveals) both there and at the Meigs County property we have access to. Starting to get some 2.5-3.5 year old bucks moving during day light though. Meigs has been really limited on buck activity but the ridge flat we are on is loaded w/acorns and I'm gettin pics of 8-12 does in there at a time so I'm sure they'll be there eventually. Prolly won't bother it much until more bucks start showing up, plus may be only able to hunt south winds there this year. Last year could get away w/a W or NW, but they seem to be coming in more from the side than from down below which screws that up. Just arranged all the clothes in my tote and packed the backpack...getting pretty antsy.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Registering 26 degrees. It’s chilly.


----------



## hdrking2003

crazylouie said:


> Registering 26 degrees. It’s chilly.


Maaaaaaan, do I hate mornings.....but mornings like this is what it's all about! Good luck crazy.....not Louie. Lol


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Haha you too brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Woods are on fire in Knox- 6 different small bucks bumping does. 2 came through together and were locking horns, one pushing the other one down the hill.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> Woods are on fire in Knox- 6 different small bucks bumping does. 2 came through together and were locking horns, one pushing the other one down the hill.


Same here in eastern Knox. Couple spikes chasing does all over, decent 1 sided half rack cruising around, and a bunch of does on their feet. One of those does will be headed to Rabers when I get down[emoji16]


----------



## The Phantom

Better than south Knox county.
was in the stand before 6:30, stayed until 9:30. Saw nothing.


----------



## arrowflinger79

hdrking2003 said:


> I don't wanna talk you out of anything but don't wear yourself out before the magical time of year. I've definitely been there before, and getting burnt out and is a real dilemma.


I was only thinking of doing an all day sit because of the corn being picked. My work schedule changed recently so I will only be able to hunt weekends until the middle of December. It will really suck not being able to hunt more consistently during the rut. I need to keep reminding myself that I didn't kill my buck last year until the Friday before the second gun season.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Fairly quiet in southeastern Ohio. Two young bucks and a few does.


----------



## arrowflinger79

I had consistent movement all morning. Saw 5 bucks, 4 does, and a button roaming around by himself. The farmer was having combine trouble so it delayed the picking of the corn by a couple hours. I will be back in the standing by 2:30-3. Most years I am unable to be in the stand during harvest and the farmer is always telling me about the big deer he jumps up while picking corn. Really hoping it pays off this year.


----------



## hdrking2003

arrowflinger79 said:


> I had consistent movement all morning. Saw 5 bucks, 4 does, and a button roaming around by himself. The farmer was having combine trouble so it delayed the picking of the corn by a couple hours. I will be back in the standing by 2:30-3. Most years I am unable to be in the stand during harvest and the farmer is always telling me about the big deer he jumps up while picking corn. Really hoping it pays off this year.


Good luck! After putting a doe down this morning, I'm taking the afternoon off and going golfing with this sunshine lol.


----------



## IClark

Glad you got yours Clint. I hit a doe this morning with about 10 inches of penetration. Bubbles in the blood. Tracked her 250 yards lost blood. Grid searched the next 300-400 yards. Nothing. Man im frustrated. I did stop and pick up my meat this afternoon from Rabers though. Chewing on snack sticks!


----------



## Meister

First climb of the year for bucket list longbow doe


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> First climb of the year for bucket list longbow doe
> View attachment 7292313


Good luck buddy


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> First climb of the year for bucket list longbow doe
> View attachment 7292313


Straight up Fred Bear style, I love it!! Good luck Meister!!


----------



## bowtech3dhunter

Meister said:


> First climb of the year for bucket list longbow doe
> View attachment 7292313


In plaid no less. Good luck man!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regohio

Well quiet weekend in Warren County!

Hunted Friday and Saturday...saw my first 2 Shooter bucks of the year...Watched big wide 8 Pointer make scare 75 yds away. Then this morning had our #1 Hit list 12 Pointer (SCAR) come to the edge of my woods about 100 yds away then decide something wasn't right! Those old bucks are pretty smart until Does take over their thoughts!

Well warm weather this week it appears...but the Pre Rut seems to be kicking in.


----------



## hdrking2003

No worries Reg, you know it's only the beginning. Things will really start ramping up in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Regohio

hdrking2003 said:


> No worries Reg, you know it's only the beginning. Things will really start ramping up in the next couple weeks!


You got that right Brother!!!


----------



## PaBone

My son shot this stud of a 10 point in Ohio yesterday, he was tearing up the woods making scrapes and you could hear him a long way off. I grunted to him and he snort wheezed back. He ended up walking past my son who was about 150 yards from me.


----------



## hdrking2003

PaBone said:


> My son shot this stud of a 10 point in Ohio yesterday, he was tearing up the woods making scrapes and you could hear him a long way off. I grunted to him and he snort wheezed back. He ended up walking past my son who was about 150 yards from me.
> View attachment 7292400
> View attachment 7292401


Wow! Congrats to your son!!


----------



## jinx1014

Congratulations!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinx1014

Congratulations!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Whew that thing is a tank.

I got skunked tonight. Cousin who I took along saw a doe and a basket racked buck who came in on the doe and pushed her around.

Bummer for me is that may be my first and last sit with the longbow for a bit. Carpal tunnel surgery on Wednesday on both hands.


There's a reason in trying to kill one with a long bow..

I started this bucket list thing a few years back. My goal was to kill a deer with every single legal hunting implement here in Ohio.

So far:
Bow, crossbow, recurve, shotgun, rifle, inline muzzy, revolver.

I believe this leaves me with:
Longbow
Self bow
Flint lock round ball shooter
Semi auto 10mm pistol

Trying to accomplish the longbow now obviously, but with a wife who hunts (and a 5 year old), my hunting opportunities been on the back burner since I killed my buck with my mathews on opening day. Today it just worked out because my wife's in the UP on a girls hiking trip and my daughter was at my parents.

I'm hoping to be back to pulling this 55# longbow by January. I love late season. I've been practicing my ass off with it and am shooting it well out to 20 yards. Put some time into getting the right arrow set up and fletched my own arrows and im shooting magnus stingers on the gt500 arrows. 

I also have a long kentucky type flint lock muzzleloader lined up for gun season. So I'm trying to knock two off the bucket list this year. 

I gotta hang some stands for my wife tomorrow because I won't be able to after Wednesday, so I doubt I'll get to sit tomorrow. Ah well. This post will have to keep me entertained through the rut. Lol


----------



## heli-m hunter

Busted this ole boy tonight eating acorns under my tree


----------



## hdrking2003

Hell yeah Heli-m!! Great job man!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

PaBone said:


> My son shot this stud of a 10 point in Ohio yesterday, he was tearing up the woods making scrapes and you could hear him a long way off. I grunted to him and he snort wheezed back. He ended up walking past my son who was about 150 yards from me.
> View attachment 7292400
> View attachment 7292401


 That’s definitely a stud congratulations to your son


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had an encounter with a nice 3 yr old 8 pt.....real nice brows but his right main beam was broken off all the way down close to his brow....I need the buck that did that to him


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen a small buck yesterday evening.....watched him make a rub and tear some trees up


Tim


----------



## birddog1

Hunted yesterday morning till noon and saw nothing, went back out around 2:00 in a different stand, jumped a doe walking in, had another come down the hill before I had my bow pulled up. Only one other doe around 4:00 and stayed till sunset. Pretty disappointing day.


----------



## Tim/OH

2 small bucks just cruised through


Tim


----------



## RH1

This morning I had a 2 yr old chasing a doe around and a spike just walked through


----------



## arrow179

Last night I saw lots of small bucks chasing does who obviously aren’t interested in being chased yet. Waiting for the mature bucks to be on their feet in daytime.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Knox Co was really active again this morning. Smaller bucks still bumping does and the boys are still in their bachelor groups.


----------



## Meister

Pulled one old set tonight and hung two new to keep my wife in the woods while I'm down from CT surgery. Got two more to hang tomorrow for her.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Saw a really fresh scrape today. Anyone else seeing the same? I hung a cell camera on it and plan to get out and hunt the next cold front.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

My woods were really tore up with scrapes this weekend. Not many rubs and not a tremendous amount of movement but we are slowly getting closer. 

We are always ready before the deer.


----------



## tyepsu

Well I'm a bit frustrated. I was after one specific buck. 2 guys from new Jersey showed up on Thursday and my neighbor gave them permission to hunt. The one guy shot the buck tonight. It is just frustrating to put in all the effort to scout, hang stands and some random stranger shows up and shoots a mature buck.


----------



## Outback Man

Skunked this morning but had an active evening. Saw some sparring and light chasing. Then this guy showed up on the other side of the farm just after dark. The good news is that’s right by one of my stands. The bad news is he’s coming from the cornfield and from the size of his body I’d say the farmer is going to lose money on his corn harvest this year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

tyepsu said:


> Well I'm a bit frustrated. I was after one specific buck. 2 guys from new Jersey showed up on Thursday and my neighbor gave them permission to hunt. The one guy shot the buck tonight. It is just frustrating to put in all the effort to scout, hang stands and some random stranger shows up and shoots a mature buck.


I’ve been there and I feel for ya. Sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liveblue23

I had a pretty dead weekend of hunting which surprised me. Didn't see much but I did see a bunch of good sign and had some good deer on cam. Crops are moving out which is a must for where I hunt. Way too much to eat on ATM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Anyone know of any Verizon tacticams at any local shops?.


----------



## WarriorVanes

Lots of new scrapes where I'm hunting. Saw some smaller basket rack bucks working them Friday and Saturday evening.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

The deer were really moving this weekend. Had 10 of them around me for at least a half hour. To bad this guy wasn’t one of them.


----------



## The Phantom

Guess I'm not the only one who stayed out of the woods yesterday!


----------



## zjung

Sat last night for the last two hours. Saw 8 doe. Lots of new rubs and scrapes but no bucks yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohiocoot

Atilla, how do you like that camera, been thinking of picking one up


----------



## tyepsu

I have 6 of the reveals and they are awesome.


----------



## Ohiocoot

tyepsu said:


> I have 6 of the reveals and they are awesome.


What part of the state are u using them in?


----------



## tyepsu

Carroll County, Ohio and Beaver County, Pennsylvania. You do need some service. There are a few spots that I hunt where they won't work.


----------



## conservewild

tyepsu said:


> Well I'm a bit frustrated. I was after one specific buck. 2 guys from new Jersey showed up on Thursday and my neighbor gave them permission to hunt. The one guy shot the buck tonight. It is just frustrating to put in all the effort to scout, hang stands and some random stranger shows up and shoots a mature buck.


Deer are owned by the Public unless you own the land they live on not much you can do. Adapt and adjust try hunting some other areas or looking for new fresh sign.


----------



## Meat

Weekend was hit and miss. Saturday morning got skunked for the third straight set on what used to be a honey hole of a spot until the landowner decided to ride his 4 wheeler and Gator through almost every evening I am not there around 6:00. Saturday evening saw 9. Had a spike run off a doe I was seconds away from shooting and saw a borderline shooter at 65 yards. Sunday evening sat with my son and we saw one deer well after shooting light. 
The weather this week in my neck of OH looks awful. Going out tonight in the heat to try and get a doe down. 

Meat


----------



## irishhacker

Ohiocoot said:


> Atilla, how do you like that camera, been thinking of picking one up


I have one. The camera is great.. The navigation in the app sucks though.. but workable


----------



## blazinsoles

Meister said:


> Anyone know of any Verizon tacticams at any local shops?.


Dayton Cabelas had some a couple weeks ago... if you don't mind spending at the big box store


----------



## AmishMan007

Anyone have any experience with the Nomad Conifer bibs and coat? It says this is the warmest they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Ohiocoot said:


> What part of the state are u using them in?


I've got 7 Verizons in Warren County and 2 AT&T in Meigs County and for the most part love them so far. Went AT&T down south cause my Verizon phone gets crap service down there and the landowner said AT&T is a little better. The night pics are awesome (24MP, high flash, limited blur settings) but the day pics leave a little to be desired. I mean they look good, but aren't as crisp as the night ones and although they look good on my phone as soon as I look at them on a bigger screen or blow the pic up they don't look nearly as good. Setting them up in the field or via the app is pretty easy as far as I feel. I went w/the unlimited package, but may dial it back some. Kind of depends if you're on a trail or over a corn pile I guess. I wasn't sure what to expect so I went big to start. I've have pics coming to me in real time and get them within a minute or two of the posted time on the pic. The couple of times I've tested them in person I've never had one not send. For $99 I don't think you can go wrong w/them if you can find some. I'll post a couple of pics showing what I mean w/the quality of the day vs. night pics.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> I've got 7 Verizons in Warren County and 2 AT&T in Meigs County and for the most part love them so far. Went AT&T down south cause my Verizon phone gets crap service down there and the landowner said AT&T is a little better. The night pics are awesome (24MP, high flash, limited blur settings) but the day pics leave a little to be desired. I mean they look good, but aren't as crisp as the night ones and although they look good on my phone as soon as I look at them on a bigger screen or blow the pic up they don't look nearly as good. Setting them up in the field or via the app is pretty easy as far as I feel. I went w/the unlimited package, but may dial it back some. Kind of depends if you're on a trail or over a corn pile I guess. I wasn't sure what to expect so I went big to start. I've have pics coming to me in real time and get them within a minute or two of the posted time on the pic. The couple of times I've tested them in person I've never had one not send. For $99 I don't think you can go wrong w/them if you can find some. I'll post a couple of pics showing what I mean w/the quality of the day vs. night pics.


AT&T-Meigs County





































Verizon-Warren County








PS...love this dude’s ear





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Well went out last night in the rain. Saw a nice two year old up moving around making scrapes and saw 8 does. I looked out in a waterway through the cornfield behind me and saw some deer. Long story short got down and stalked them along the corn field. Got a shot on one thinking it was a doe. Goofy thing is a button head. I haven't shot a button buck in years. Guess my eyes are going bad. Lol. Oh well he'll eat good just not a lot of it!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Ohiocoot said:


> Atilla, how do you like that camera, been thinking of picking one up


I love mine. I have 4 of them. Very easy to set up. Even I can do it. These are my very first cell trail cameras. You can’t beat them for the price and $5/ month cost.


----------



## arrow179

Had an awesome evening with lots of action tonight. 5 bucks and about a dozen does and fawns. Little bucks doing some chasing. 1 mature main frame 8 tearing up trees and scraping. He never came close enough for a shot but he definitely put on a good show!


----------



## Meister

Well, tomorrows double carpal tunnel surgery day. So like any sane bowhunter would do, I hunted tonight for my longbow doe.

Got in the stand late because I didn't think I was gonna get to hunt. Had put all my hunting clothes in the wash to be clean for when I'm able to hunt again. This left me with no hunting pants. So I hunted in my flannel and blue jeans.

10 minutes after climbing, I saw a yearling off to my left. Couldn't hear a single step she made. Never came close enough. Any antlerless (since most of you know I bucked out on day 1 with my mathews) deer is fair game with trad equipment in hand. 20 minutes later something fell from a tree about 60 yards away which sent 3 more does away from me. The woods I was in is still covered with a healthy canopy, so I was losing light quick about sunset. I ended up climbing down and making my way 120 yards to a field edge. I swear I stepped on a stick every step of the way.

I get to the edge and after that horrendous walk through the woods I set my bow down to take a piss.. I pick it back up, check the time on my phone, look up to the field and see movement. It's a good thing I'm an honest guy because this deer was well within my wheel house with the long bow. I elected to snag pics. First pic, my flash went off. He looked at me just like they do a flash trail cam. Unphased he took a few more steps into my second shooting lane and I took more pics. Still less than 20 yards. No does ended up showing up but it was a cool evening. He ended up working across the corner of the field and making a big ol scrape too. He was heading right in to where my cousin sat on Saturday. Hopefully my wife or cousin gets ahold of him before anyone else. Pics are hard to see, but I'd guess him around 130ish with great mass.


----------



## The Phantom

Hunted Licking county this evening.
Saw a total of 12 deer. Had a young six point pushing two does.
Took a shot a a mature doe but hit a branch instead.


----------



## Meat

Was able to take a doe last night on my small brassica food plot. First deer I have taken off this property I bought three years ago. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Meat said:


> Was able to take a doe last night on my small brassica food plot. First deer I have taken off this property I bought three years ago.
> 
> View attachment 7294146
> 
> View attachment 7294147
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice,how many acers you own?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meat

mandrroofing said:


> Nice,how many acers you own?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


50 all together. I bought 20 acres 13 years ago and built a house on it and then purchased 30 more across the road three years ago. 

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

all she wrote boys. Can't hardly open my can of grizzly.


----------



## blazinsoles

Had a couple does feeding in early evening. Not much else moving for me. Have noticed a couple scrapes popping up in the area. Some friends have been seeing a lot more movement over that last 5 days.


----------



## chaded

Bears are up and moving I guess....😮


----------



## TroutbumArcher

Meister said:


> View attachment 7294215
> all she wrote boys. Can't hardly open my can of grizzly.


Hate to hear that bud. Carpel tunnel surgery?? Hope you get healed up soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Yessir. Long over due.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

chaded said:


> Bears are up and moving I guess....[emoji50]
> 
> 
> View attachment 7294243
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7294244
> View attachment 7294243
> View attachment 7294244


What part of Ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

crazylouie said:


> What part of Ohio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Southeastern Ohio, Gallia county.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good job Meat, you're living the dream! That the E35 getting the job done?


----------



## hdrking2003

chaded said:


> Southeastern Ohio, Gallia county.


Seen some trail cam pics in the last 5-10 years of them in SE Knox and Coshocton counties.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Some good lookin bucks so far. Back at it after a 3 year hiatus due to multiple surgeries on my hands, wrists and neck. Blessed to have regained some of my health so I can draw a bow once again.


----------



## Meat

hdrking2003 said:


> Good job Meat, you're living the dream! That the E35 getting the job done?


Thanks brother. Love my E35. Just bought an E32 as well.


----------



## zjung

I checked cameras mid day today and I’m getting some new guys cutting through and new rubs and scrapes are opening up daily! Looking forward to getting in the woods this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

I saddled up 20 yards inside the woods north of a bean field corner. There is thick bedding to the east side of the corner. Saw 3 different little bucks work a scrape and a licking branch. Two does showed up but they didn’t like a little buck bothering them. Action started an hour before sunset.


----------



## Meat

Couple new guys on camera. My son is excited that he has more than one buck around now to shoot at!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Bucks are finally showing up on cam in Meigs County. Was dry for quite a while. Had 3 pop into the same stand area to check things out on 10/19 (one possible shooter and two decent ones) and then 3-5 different decent but younger ones last night. Similar in Warren County w/2-3 new decent but younger ones showing up overnight last night or showing back up after having not been seen for awhile. Think the wind will put us in Warren County this weekend but in 1-2 stands on the corn side of the woods I've been wanting to get in to due to the cam activity over there. I'm gonna be worthless at work today and tomorrow I can see it now.


----------



## zjung

Outback Man said:


> Bucks are finally showing up on cam in Meigs County. Was dry for quite a while. Had 3 pop into the same stand area to check things out on 10/19 (one possible shooter and two decent ones) and then 3-5 different decent but younger ones last night. Similar in Warren County w/2-3 new decent but younger ones showing up overnight last night or showing back up after having not been seen for awhile. Think the wind will put us in Warren County this weekend but in 1-2 stands on the corn side of the woods I've been wanting to get in to due to the cam activity over there. I'm gonna be worthless at work today and tomorrow I can see it now.


Seeing the same thing. It seems like a flip was switched on the 19th. All three farms I hunt started having new bucks show up on that date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’m showing a 24 degree drop in high temp from Friday to Sat. Should be a good day. Don’t have a great North wind set up though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi1989

Super happy I found this thread! My vacation starts October 30 thru November 15th. Going to be hard to say out of the woods this weekend. What would you guys do? I pulled a card and only small baskets and spikes so far in daylight


----------



## Hunkana007

Based on what I’ve seen in the field this week and the weather forecast for the weekend, I would definitely get out there!


----------



## IrishHunter1

If you had to pick vacation days based on previous years.... Nov 4-6 OR Nov 6-10... I realize weather and fronts etc play a role.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> If you had to pick vacation days based on previous years.... Nov 4-6 OR Nov 6-10... I realize weather and fronts etc play a role.


6-10 almost every time.


----------



## Meister

Sat on a hill behind my parents tonight 40 yards out the back door after dinner and watched a 3 year old cruise through 80 yards away.. beer in hand.. lol. Wasn't in a big hurry..


----------



## birddog1

I’ve got 4 more days vacation to use and I’m thinking of taking them the week of 11/9 but also considering a week earlier. I’m hunting in Carroll County so any suggestions on which dates would be better?


----------



## tyepsu

I live and hunt in Carroll county. Last year I took off work the 3rd thru 17th. This year I opted for the 7th thru 22nd. I'm new to this area and most people I've talked to say that 2nd week is the best for big buck movement.


----------



## Ohiocoot

That’s awesome chaded


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Just arrived in Athens and pulled a few cards. The warm weather completely shut down daytime activity this week. Thinking I’ll had up into the woods instead of the plots to find one where it’s cooler.


----------



## Hemi1989

birddog1 said:


> I’ve got 4 more days vacation to use and I’m thinking of taking them the week of 11/9 but also considering a week earlier. I’m hunting in Carroll County so any suggestions on which dates would be better?


I'd say the later date .but either will be good
Wax


----------



## Hemi1989

Well decided tomorrow morning I'm hunting for the first time this year! I have a perfect setup for n ne wind . I'm really pumped this is the first year I've waited this long to hunt my property. Still saving my prime stands for first 2 weeks of november. Hopefully the deer gods look down on me this year!!!


----------



## Liveblue23

birddog1 said:


> I’ve got 4 more days vacation to use and I’m thinking of taking them the week of 11/9 but also considering a week earlier. I’m hunting in Carroll County so any suggestions on which dates would be better?


This topic is like beating a dead horse and so many factors come into play. Literally two different guys hunting farms only miles away may experience very different rut activity at different times. It's all about the does imo. That being said be in the woods the first two weeks of Nov as much as possible. It's a toss up between the first or second. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Surprisingly dead in Warren county. Spike moved their just after first light and then spotted a doe shortly that. Really thought there’d be more action this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Outback Man said:


> Surprisingly dead in Warren county. Spike moved their just after first light and then spotted a doe shortly that. Really thought there’d be more action this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing nothing in Medina county this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Nothing in Hamilton County.....yet.....

Cory


----------



## Hemi1989

Slow southern lorain county. Still eating I think


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Several small bucks so far in northern Medina County


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Anybody tickling the horns yet?


----------



## zjung

Just had one small buck move through. In no hurry just browsing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Heard fighting last week but none this morning...if it gets late and I'm bored, well probably. 

Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H


----------



## corybrown50

YES! I-O

Cory


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Rattled in two bucks last night. My 12 year old son shot his first buck ever and within 2 minutes of dropping the buck a 150+ showed up. Grrrr he took it ok. He was pumped and of course I was pumped for him but man what could have been. Don’t want to spoil them too young. 

Btw, i usually take my deer back to Columbus but would like to hunt today and tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a processor near Athens?


----------



## cla5675

Several small bucks this morning on Greene/Warren county line. One was even pushing a mature doe around for a bit. Should start to see some shooters on trail cams now. Go Bucks!!


----------



## corybrown50

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Rattled in two bucks last night. My 12 year old son shot his first buck ever and within 2 minutes of dropping the buck a 150+ showed up. Grrrr he took it ok. He was pumped and of course I was pumped for him but man what could have been. Don’t want to spoil them too young.
> 
> Btw, i usually take my deer back to Columbus but would like to hunt today and tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a processor near Athens?


Check out FHFH.ORG. All our processors on there are amazing! 

Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Rattled in two bucks last night. My 12 year old son shot his first buck ever and within 2 minutes of dropping the buck a 150+ showed up. Grrrr he took it ok. He was pumped and of course I was pumped for him but man what could have been. Don’t want to spoil them too young.
> 
> Btw, i usually take my deer back to Columbus but would like to hunt today and tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a processor near Athens?


Wood Road Smokehouse. Albany Ohio. They do awesome work and vacuum seal. 90.00 I believe. You can find them on Facebook.


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county.
Had a doe come sauntering through with a 10 point on her tail. Didn't hear any bleats but acted like she was in heat. He made the tending grunt/clicking sound as he followed her into the cornfield.

Fifteen minutes later a button buck chased a fawn out of the thickets like he knew what it was all about!


----------



## arrowflinger79

Was finally able to hunt my food plot close to a bedding area with the north winds. Had one doe show up a little after 8. About 2 weeks ago I moved one of my cameras to the food plot. I had not had a camera on it since August so I was excited see what was showing up. I was not disappointed. It is a plot about 20 yds x 30 yds and the does have been pounding it. I had pictures with as many as 9 does on it at a time. I think I finally figured out where the bucks have been hanging out. Had quite a few 2 1/2 yr olds showing up too. Hoping to hunt that stand tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

corybrown50 said:


> Check out FHFH.ORG. All our processors on there are amazing!
> 
> Cory


Thanks guys. I found one.


----------



## mtn3531

I'm late to the thread this year, but better late than never lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

I blame it on the Covid 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk

More buck activity during the day here on the Columbiana mahoning county line. Moved stand and saw big buck come from that direction bummer. What do you think he scores?


----------



## Tim/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Rattled in two bucks last night. My 12 year old son shot his first buck ever and within 2 minutes of dropping the buck a 150+ showed up. Grrrr he took it ok. He was pumped and of course I was pumped for him but man what could have been. Don’t want to spoil them too young.
> 
> Btw, i usually take my deer back to Columbus but would like to hunt today and tomorrow. Can anyone recommend a processor near Athens?


 Tell your son congratulations on his first buck 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Got settled in about 20 mins ago....


Tim


----------



## IrishHunter1

Had a nice 6 come into some rattling


----------



## Regohio

PaBone said:


> My son shot this stud of a 10 point in Ohio yesterday, he was tearing up the woods making scrapes and you could hear him a long way off. I grunted to him and he snort wheezed back. He ended up walking past my son who was about 150 yards from me.
> View attachment 7292400
> View attachment 7292401


Awesome buck!


----------



## IClark

Didn't make it out today. Hope to really start hitting it hard next week!


----------



## Hemi1989

Had a large doe group meandering around last hour tonight. My.vacation starts Thursday so ganna wait till then and start all day sits halloween I think.


----------



## Hunkana007

Saw 4 doe and a small 6 around 5pm.


----------



## RH1

Nothing for me tonight


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Tim/OH said:


> Tell your son congratulations on his first buck
> 
> 
> Tim


Thank you Tim. The first one is always a big deal. 

We were surprisingly slow this weekend. I expected the movement to be hot after the front but 4 of us in the woods since Friday and we’ve seen very little and cards have been slow / nighttime only. We are ready. The deer, however, are not ready in my area. It only gets better from here!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thank you Tim. The first one is always a big deal.
> 
> We were surprisingly slow this weekend. I expected the movement to be hot after the front but 4 of us in the woods since Friday and we’ve seen very little and cards have been slow / nighttime only. We are ready. The deer, however, are not ready in my area. It only gets better from here!
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Wondered why you had the same avatar as not-Louie lol. Congrats to your boy, that's awesome!!


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a 3 yr old 10pt come through, another yr or two and he will be a stud

Nice brows and very symmetrical 


Tim


----------



## IrishHunter1

Bachelor group of 3 little guys chasing does in Knox. Wet leaves, man they are stealthy today.


----------



## Outback Man

Ended last night with a goofy racked bucks I want out come thru and make a scrape. Couple of does wanted thru too. 

Sat same stand this morning and had a nice small bucks come thru early nose to the ground and shortly after two does popped out from where he went to. Then a little later had four does come in. Could have **** one as they were all at 33 yards but it’s a two deer county so saving my doe shooting until my daughter can sit in a blind with me. They got downwind and although got a little squirrelly didn’t booger up too bad. While they were trying to figure things out a small bucks cruised thru where they’d come from. They disappeared towards the front of the property but after a bit I caught them running back towards the back. Who knows what spooked them. 

Buddy saw several does out in the beans on the other side of the property and a nice little bucks over there too. 

Mock scrape I put out yesterday was already getting hit last night.








Will try again this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

hdrking2003 said:


> Wondered why you had the same avatar as not-Louie lol. Congrats to your boy, that's awesome!!


Haha. Thanks brother. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Meat

Good weekend in the deer woods. Got skunked Sat morning and thought the weekend was going to be a bust. Ended up seeing 5 does and 5 bucks (no shooters) Sat evening with some sparring and one young buck who chased the does all around. Was able to sneak out with my son tonight and we saw a 140 class ten point that I have never seen before who chased 6 does right past our blind. He wouldn’t stop. Heating up in Meigs county.

Meat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

The longest work week is the week before rutcation. I just need to get through 3 days this week, then I’m out. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## hdrking2003

Was out this evening, and pretty slow overall. Just a few does trickling through. Had 3 buddies put down brutes yesterday tho in central Ohio, so they're definitely starting to get on their feet in the daylight. Definitely heating up.


----------



## Hemi1989

Thursday for me! Going to have to really focus at work these 4 days. !!


----------



## WEEGEE

yes it's getting started ,but too many does with fawns yet....few bucky groups also....but not long now!


----------



## RH1

Scrapes are really popping up at my place. Saw 5 lone does yesterday evening. I heard some pretty good chasing across the bottom.


----------



## IClark

Out for the evening sit. Hoping to fill my last tag in knox county.


----------



## The Phantom

Was in Licking county until noon today. Saw a doe at 8 AM, that was all.

A friend from church got a 16 point ~180 this morning in eastern Knox county.

Getting ready to head out now, Knox county.


----------



## WarriorVanes

I was out all weekend. Saturday morning was a great sit on a field edge - 8 does, 4 bucks - with a sighting of my target buck on that particular property. Does were eating in groups of 3, 3, and 2. Bucks were hitting scrapes. Yesterday was uneventful - no deer sightings whatsoever for me. My buddy 20 minutes away shot a 150" ten pointer that was sparring with a smaller 8 at 9:30AM in a cut bean field. Like others have mentioned, scrapes showing up everywhere and those that have been around are getting larger and used more frequently.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Starting to see some buck movement on cam here in Meigs Co. Should be a good upcoming weekend.


----------



## ohiobucks

Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Congrats Tom, getting er done early!! Off to Rabers lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Good job, congratulations


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats Tom, getting er done early!! Off to Rabers lol.


You got it Clint, dropped him off this afternoon, & picking up bologna and sticks this Friday


----------



## mtn3531

Passed this guy looking for ladies right down from my house. He didn't care a bit that I stopped 10yds from him. He knows the season closed on Saturday lol.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Well done


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## arrow179

mtn3531 said:


> Passed this guy looking for ladies right down from my house. He didn't care a bit that I stopped 10yds from him. He knows the season closed on Saturday lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did Ohio add Muley’s to the game list?? Nice buck!


----------



## mtn3531

arrow179 said:


> Did Ohio add Muley’s to the game list?? Nice buck!


Man, you guys would have a field day if they did lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Man, you guys would have a field day if they did lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bout time you show up to this thread! We were definitely lacking sarcasm and quick whit humor without you! Lol

When are you headed to your property?


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Bout time you show up to this thread! We were definitely lacking sarcasm and quick whit humor without you! Lol
> 
> When are you headed to your property?


As soon as I can slip away from here, or you get one tied up for me! Lol. Mule deer are stupid compared to whitetails, they wouldn't stand a chance in Ohio

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi1989

ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Nice deer, congratulations!


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> As soon as I can slip away from here, or you get one tied up for me! Lol. Mule deer are stupid compared to whitetails, they wouldn't stand a chance in Ohio[emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Don't hold your breath, I can't even find one for myself so far this year. I may need to find a "guide". Lol. Too many "out of stater's" flooding our woods. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Don't hold your breath, I can't even find one for myself so far this year. I may need to find a "guide". Lol. Too many "out of stater's" flooding our woods. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


Dang, sounds like the same excuses we use [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Dang, sounds like the same excuses we use [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I knew you'd like that lol.


----------



## tim1676

ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Nice...Congrats


----------



## IClark

Out for the evening sit. Hoping to f


ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Congrats! Beautiful buck!


----------



## cla5675

Just got settled in on the Greene/Warren line and realized I forgot my release!! Ugh. 

Probably see a mega giant tonight


----------



## cla5675

Saw 9 does and 1 2.5 year old running like it was peak rut pretty good night in the stand


----------



## mandrroofing

cla5675 said:


> Just got settled in on the Greene/Warren line and realized I forgot my release!! Ugh.
> 
> Probably see a mega giant tonight


Ill do you one better,i forgot my bow at home and had the wife bring it to me tonight,new one for me [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

cla5675 said:


> Just got settled in on the Greene/Warren line and realized I forgot my release!! Ugh.
> 
> Probably see a mega giant tonight


That sucks! I was there once, but now I ALWAYS have a backup in my backpack. Lessons learned I guess.


----------



## arrow179

mandrroofing said:


> Ill do you one better,i forgot my bow at home and had the wife bring it to me tonight,new one for me [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


But did you have your release with you??? Lol


----------



## l8_apexer

hdrking2003 said:


> That sucks! I was there once, but now I ALWAYS have a backup in my backpack. Lessons learned I guess.


When you get back to your vehicle after a hunt, attach your release to your bow. That way it’s always with your bow and you never forget it


----------



## irishhacker

l8_apexer said:


> When you get back to your vehicle after a hunt, attach your release to your bow. That way it’s always with your bow and you never forget it


Yes.. I keep my release attached to my bow AT ALL TIMES


----------



## IClark

Saw a 2.5 year old seeking yesterday. Nose to the ground. Had a 1.5 year old come through trailing some does. Went to leave at noon peeked over the edge on the neighbors property and saw a shooter grooming himself. He bedded down. I backed out very quietly. Hope my nephew gets a shot at him.


----------



## Outback Man

Buck pics picking up big time in Warren. Combination of new guys showing up and others becoming more photogenic. Still mostly night, but a couple during the day and some pushing last light a little before or after.


----------



## Meat

Just a lonely fork horn and a doe last night in Meigs County.


----------



## hdrking2003

l8_apexer said:


> When you get back to your vehicle after a hunt, attach your release to your bow. That way it’s always with your bow and you never forget it


I do now, but still keep an extra in my pack. Just in case chit were to ever happen lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat from 3-1830 in Meigs. Nothing moving at all.


----------



## toporshop

Finally getting some small bucks cruising on my cell cams. Athens/Meigs co

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

My son got it done tonight. First deer with archery. He's got 3 deer under his belt now and yeah after he shot her he then proceeded to tell me what I'm doing wrong and how his only ran 30 yards lol. I'm like uh huh son, you're a professional now. But on another note, the 2 small does that came in we're by themselves so maybe momma kicked them away and it's starting to get good.

And he's already looking at compounds so he can shoot one next year with it!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

OhioHoytHunter said:


> My son got it done tonight. First deer with archery. He's got 3 deer under his belt now and yeah after he shot her he then proceeded to tell me what I'm doing wrong and how his only ran 30 yards lol. I'm like uh huh son, you're a professional now. But on another note, the 2 small does that came in we're by themselves so maybe momma kicked them away and it's starting to get good.
> 
> And he's already looking at compounds so he can shoot one next year with it!
> View attachment 7298116


Congratulations to the young man.


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sat from 3-1830 in Meigs. Nothing moving at all.


Buddy of mine saw much of the same just outside of Pomeroy, completely dead.


OhioHoytHunter said:


> My son got it done tonight. First deer with archery. He's got 3 deer under his belt now and yeah after he shot her he then proceeded to tell me what I'm doing wrong and how his only ran 30 yards lol. I'm like uh huh son, you're a professional now. But on another note, the 2 small does that came in we're by themselves so maybe momma kicked them away and it's starting to get good.
> 
> And he's already looking at compounds so he can shoot one next year with it!
> View attachment 7298116


Tell that guy congrats! Good on you dad! I wouldn't trade my time in the blind with my son or daughter for any 200" deer walking. 

Meat


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Looks like the rain may clear out tonight in Athens. Rutcation has begun!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## RH1

One more day at work for me then 10days off


----------



## irishhacker

9 more minutes for me then 10 days off


----------



## hdrking2003

OhioHoytHunter said:


> My son got it done tonight. First deer with archery. He's got 3 deer under his belt now and yeah after he shot her he then proceeded to tell me what I'm doing wrong and how his only ran 30 yards lol. I'm like uh huh son, you're a professional now. But on another note, the 2 small does that came in we're by themselves so maybe momma kicked them away and it's starting to get good.
> 
> And he's already looking at compounds so he can shoot one next year with it!
> View attachment 7298116


Congrats to your boy! Better start taking notes. Lol


----------



## Hemi1989

2 weeks off starts tomorrow!Let's goooooo


----------



## Camodan01

My rutcation starts in 6 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats to your boy! Better start taking notes. Lol


Yeah man no kidding. Lol my wife and I are getting him a mug that says "professional hunter" on it. But no I am glad he loves hunting and the outdoors as much as he does.


----------



## zjung

One more day for me as well and then off till the 16th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aharmon111

Shot this guy 10/24 around 250pm. He was working a scrape and made a few rubs before coming in to 5yds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hampton5228

Good looking buck.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

aharmon111 said:


> Shot this guy 10/24 around 250pm. He was working a scrape and made a few rubs before coming in to 5yds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice UCB, congratulations


----------



## helix33

aharmon111 said:


> Shot this guy 10/24 around 250pm. He was working a scrape and made a few rubs before coming in to 5yds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, nice buck

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Nice UCB, congratulations


Meant JOB, darn autocorrect


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nice buck!

Quiet night in the woods. Two slick heads. Looking forward to the morning. N/NE wind the next couple days. Not a good set up for me. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Doinfire08

One more 24 hour shift of shift work....and gonna be off November 1-14. Sunday morning can’t get here fast enough! Congrats to everyone who has already filled tags!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

No movement in Athens this morning yet.

SQUIRREL!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Decent movement this morning. Some young guys cruising and a few does. Had about a 3/4 mile hike in and got too sweaty. I’m chilly and having trouble sitting up on this ridge in the wind. May call it an early morning. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Rain is getting old in Norteast Ohio.


----------



## FlyingBuckeye3

corybrown50 said:


> Check out FHFH.ORG. All our processors on there are amazing!
> 
> Cory


I hope it’s okay to ask this here, but can anyone recommend a processor around the Ironton or Jackson area? We’re hunting between the two areas, open to anywhere within 30-45 minutes or so.

Also, is it unusual to ask the processor if the deer can be aged 10 days or so? I usually hunt gun season and when we kill a deer, it goes straight to the processor and is ready for pickup 2 days later. I’m interested in aging but didn’t know if that’s typically done at the processor or if I need to explore doing it in coolers. Thoughts?

Thanks all!


----------



## chris1309

Ed91Cummins said:


> Rain is getting old in Norteast Ohio.


Agree 100%
Where are you located?


----------



## chris1309

Anyone hunting Lake, Geauga or Ashtabula counties?


----------



## Meat

4 does and 3 bucks this morning in Meigs County. If I added the three bucks up, still wouldn’t have equaled a shooter! One of the bucks was interesting looking at least. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

FlyingBuckeye3 said:


> I hope it’s okay to ask this here, but can anyone recommend a processor around the Ironton or Jackson area? We’re hunting between the two areas, open to anywhere within 30-45 minutes or so.
> 
> Also, is it unusual to ask the processor if the deer can be aged 10 days or so? I usually hunt gun season and when we kill a deer, it goes straight to the processor and is ready for pickup 2 days later. I’m interested in aging but didn’t know if that’s typically done at the processor or if I need to explore doing it in coolers. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks all!


J.M. Meat Processing
Phone
740-259-3030
Address
360 South Zuefle Drive
City
McDermott
Zip
45652
They are 43 minutes from Ironton and a registered processor with FHFH.....as far as aging, most would have to be done at home. There are 2 kinds, wet and dry. Most people do wet aging as it is the easiest. Google search is the best, but basically keeping in fridge in vacuum pack and repackaging it once a week for a couple weeks. Of course it depends on how old the deer is as to how much aging it really needs. I process at home and have large commercial refrigerators and have tried different aging processes. For me, the biggest factor for best tasting venison is cleanliness of the field dressing, removal of all glands, and speed of getting cold. I usually harvest, skin, and quarter first night, let sit for a week, then cut down the primals and package for the freezer. This gives me the best taste and allows me some wiggle room if I want to defrost some and don't get to it on the night I planned to cook it due to, well, life happening. 

God bless and Good Luck!!
Cory
www.20feetclosertogod.com


----------



## helix33

FlyingBuckeye3 said:


> I hope it’s okay to ask this here, but can anyone recommend a processor around the Ironton or Jackson area? We’re hunting between the two areas, open to anywhere within 30-45 minutes or so.
> 
> Also, is it unusual to ask the processor if the deer can be aged 10 days or so? I usually hunt gun season and when we kill a deer, it goes straight to the processor and is ready for pickup 2 days later. I’m interested in aging but didn’t know if that’s typically done at the processor or if I need to explore doing it in coolers. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks all!








Thatcher Custom Processing | Field to Freezer®







fieldtofreezer.com





Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

Thatcher Custom Processing "Rob Carder" in Circleville is about an hour North of. Jackson

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county today.
No big does or bucks.
Several fawn does and button bucks. A spike, four point, and the same six point three times!


----------



## mandrroofing

Land owner were i hunt sent me this pic.this doe is close to being bread,she told me he would not leave the doe.nice mature buck with mass bases.drool! I thought it might incite some motivation have fun out there and be safe.. Delaware County...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

chris1309 said:


> Agree 100%
> Where are you located?


I hunt Lorain/Erie county. You?


----------



## arrow179

mandrroofing said:


> Land owner were i hunt sent me this pic.this doe is close to being bread,she told me he would not leave the doe.nice mature buck with mass bases.drool! I thought it might incite some motivation have fun out there and be safe.. Delaware County...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That’s a toad of a buck! I’m in Delaware Co also. Already got my buck this year. Good luck - hope you get him!


----------



## Hammer-ed

It’s been a while since I have posted(work has become the way of life!). Hope all is well and everyone is starting to see some rutting activity. Planning to head out for a first sit of the year here at the farm in scioto county this evening.


----------



## chris1309

Ed91Cummins said:


> I hunt Lorain/Erie county. You?


Lake, Ashtabula


----------



## Hemi1989

3 small bucks all day, 2 just cruising 1 galloping after a doe.lorain county


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Fairly slow day except first thing and last light. Total 3 bucks, 6 does. All young. One buck was running a doe pretty hard. I did hear a buck growl and I don’t think it was from the young guy running the doe. If you’re a full moon believer the next couple days should be hot. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## RH1

FYI.....
I'm killing my buck tomorrow 🤪


----------



## hdrking2003

Knox county.....was in stand by 3.....rattled in the same 2.5 year old 10 twice, and had a slightly larger framed 2.5 year old 9 cruise through with nose to the ground as well. That was it. Was kinda weird to not see any does at this farm on an evening sit but was cool to have a buck respond to my first rattling of the year. When I say respond, it wasn't just getting his attention either. He came busting thru both times at full speed. Second time he even leaped over some logs in the process. He was horned up and ready for fight lol. Definitely cool to see regardless. Back out in the morning.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat 3-dark in Meigs. Does and fawns everywhere. Bobcat came in stalking squirrels for 20 mi utes around me and broke up the deer party.


----------



## blazinsoles

4 small bucks tonight in Athens county. No chasing of any kind. Found a bunch of sign on a small tract of public today

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

I get to make a trip to Raber's in the morning!

Saw eight deer, plus the same six point three times between 8:45 AM and 12:45 PM. One was a spike coming through where I got my 10 pointer last year.
Saw four 4:35 and 5:30.
Then had five small ones behind me between 15-35 yards. One saw me move and stomped her foot. That made the only mature doe I'd seen change course, and of course the buck behind her did the same. Couldn't tell if he was the six point that I saw six times today, or the eight point that I passed on once but not sure I will again.

At 6:30 PM I made one more look down into the woods to see if anything was coming. Before I turned back around I heard one at the edge of the corn field. A doe busted me. I got ready just in case, she started to leave, then came back. Double lunged her at 17 yards.


----------



## zjung

I had a fairly slow evening in Wayne county tonight. Just a few doe. However the wife saw several deer and missed what would have been her biggest buck to date by a long shot. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger79

I absolutely hate **** hunters. My hunting right now basically consists of Saturdays and an occasional Sunday. I was really looking forward to tomorrow morning because I have 2 different shooters who have been showing up at my food plot in the mornings. I got home tonight around 10 and hear **** hounds going crazy behind my house. I saw the flash lights and went busting back there. They never crossed the property line onto my side but it sounded like the dogs were in our woods. They were about 100 yds from my plot. I really hope they didn't bust every deer out of the area. I would hunt the other side of the property but the stand on my plot is the only good stand for tomorrows wind.


----------



## hdrking2003

Thata boy Phantom!!! Congrats brother! Headed to bed late now and hopefully some good updates in the morning.


----------



## corybrown50

Headed in now.....a dear deer blessing for all those afield today. May God's hand and spirit be upon you all!

God bless 
Cory 
www.20feetclosertogod.com 


Cory


----------



## IrishHunter1

Bird hunters just setup 100 yards from me.... do I stick it out? Or make a ton of noise moving? The whole woods now knows how amazing this guy’s son is at football.


----------



## arrow179

IrishHunter1 said:


> Bird hunters just setup 100 yards from me.... do I stick it out? Or make a ton of noise moving? The whole woods now knows how amazing this guy’s son is at football.


Get outta there.


----------



## kstewart91190

Well gave up my morning honey hole so my grandpa could try and get it done. Absolutely perfect morning to be in the woods. Good luck everyone


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks. Hope you get him today.

Still need one or two more, but not sure I'll make it out this afternoon.


----------



## The Phantom

Gotta move. Maybe you can come back late afternoon.



IrishHunter1 said:


> Bird hunters just setup 100 yards from me.... do I stick it out? Or make a ton of noise moving? The whole woods now knows how amazing this guy’s son is at football.


----------



## Skipop

I was in Ross county two weeks ago and still had mostly nocturnal movement. Showed up again two days ago and immediately began seeing bucks. In 3 sits I saw 8 individual bucks, two of which were mature. 

Yesterday afternoon at 4pm this guy got a little too close. Been chasing him for two years. I'm 6'2" and 240lbs for reference. Didn't weigh him but he was obviously as big or bigger than me when I walked up on him. He has 3 broken tines and an ear ripped almost to the base. Pre rut is full swing in southeast Ohio.


----------



## RH1

Skipop said:


> I was in Ross county two weeks ago and still had mostly nocturnal movement. Showed up again two days ago and immediately began seeing bucks. In 3 sits I saw 8 individual bucks, two of which were mature.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon at 4pm this guy got a little too close. Been chasing him for two years. I'm 6'2" and 240lbs for reference. Didn't weigh him but he was obviously as big or bigger than me when I walked up on him. He has 3 broken tines and an ear ripped almost to the base. Pre rut is full swing in southeast Ohio.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7299153


Awesome bud!


----------



## hdrking2003

2 yotes just came running thru on a trail at 32 yards! Got to full draw but couldn't get em stopped.


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice buck man and congratulations on the doe phantom 

only seen a doe and dawn last night....haven’t seen anything so far this morning


Tim


----------



## Mao

Tried the buck decoy last night. Big field where I usually see a lot of deer. Only saw a doe and a fawn feeding. Out this morning deep in the timber. Nothing so far. Hoping it’s the calm before the storm. Coshocton County.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Beautiful morning to be out in the woods. Seen 5 saw far. 4 does and 1 small 8 point in Perry county outside Somerset


----------



## RH1

1 spindly 10pt so far this morning


----------



## AmishMan007

I’ve seen 5 so far. Logan county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayofthewoods

Wow someone actually backed out and gave the deer an entire night after a questionable shot?!? Bravo! Nice buck congrats !


----------



## Wayofthewoods

ohiobucks said:


> Shot this guy in Knox county last night, the hit was back though. Snuck out and came back this morning, and walked right to him, about 50 yards from the last place I saw him.


Wow someone actually backed out and night after a questionable shot?!? Bravo! Nice buck congrats !


----------



## BowtechHunter65

All quiet here in Meigs. Man the moon was bright this morning. Tonight there is a “blue moon” forecasted.


----------



## birddog1

Slow in Carroll county this morning. 1 fork horn and 1 button buck. Last night in a different stand saw 2 bucks chasing after sunset. Wad able to call the 2nd one in but too small


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Good activity this am in Athens. 8 does & two young bucks cruising. Does didn’t have any trailers. Looking forward to this evening 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Several of my better spots down here in Athens don’t get cell service. Kinda sucks because it’s exciting to follow everyone’s updates in real time. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## The Phantom

Thanks Tim. I saw several on my way to Raber's this morning!
Good luck.


----------



## kstewart91190

Checked the camers. Had this guy at 2:20 yesterday. Needless to say I got in early tonight just in case he comes back.


----------



## corybrown50

Well, God blessed me this morning. Rattled before shooting light a couple times. A little after shooting light I see a tree shaking like crazy 100 yards away. He worked it for 10 minutes before I decided to rattle at him some. Hit the antlers a bit and he stopped tearing the tree up for a minute. I put the antlers away and he worked the tree a couple more minutes and headed my way. He worked every tree on the way to me. Not the biggest antlers and I thought to pass but a voice in my head told me not to pass a buck in October I wished I had in January. I'm glad I didn't. He is an OLD guy. Not a tooth in his head. Oldest buck I've ever been blessed with. He's a donkey body, barely fit in my short bed. Since we're sharing size for comparison, 6'1" 280# here.....not the best pic with the sun behind. 2 broken tines and a broken main beam. Can't eat the antlers anyway. No straight arming here....he'll make a good euro and someone else happy after giving the cape to the local taxidermist. 

GOD IS GOOD!!!

Cory 
www.20feetclosertogod.com









Cory


----------



## RH1

Nice job Cory


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Way to go Cory!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good job Cory


----------



## Tim/OH

Whoohoo congrats Cory.......

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Didn’t see anything this morning....back at it again for a evening hunt


Tim


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats Cory!


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Cory! 

Rattled in another lil guy this morning and had a spike chasing a couple does all over, buy that was it. Handing out candy to the kiddos right now, but will be in the stand in southern Richland tomorrow Eve. Good luck all!


----------



## mandrroofing

Queation...when do you start to see scraps start tapper off?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed91Cummins

Had a doe come through this morning and 20 minutes later a buck on same trail looking.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Saw 3 doe and 2 small spikes this morning- spikes came into some rattling.


----------



## Hemi1989

Had a nice 8 chasing a doe all around from 3 until about 5.30. Saw the buck 5 times. He stopped for 1 second 25 yards brodside,then took off. 2 more seconds he would be hanging right now. O well hunting the opposite side.of the bedding area in the morning cause of wind change. That's why the call it hunting and not shopping!


----------



## corybrown50

mandrroofing said:


> Queation...when do you start to see scraps start tapper off?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Late December here.... still have the full rut and second rut.

Cory


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

6 mature does, 5 yearlings, a spike and an 8 tonight. Couldn’t believe with all that doe traffic there wasn’t more buck activity. 

I’m really starting to debate hunting mornings. Of the 22 bucks I’ve shot, 1 was in the morning. I hunt morning because I always have and I can’t wait til the afternoon to hunt because I’m so excited lol but I’m starting to wonder if it’s a waste of time and may just be educating deer. Also rethinking my all days sits which would usually begin this week. I must be having a mental crisis haha


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well done Cory!


----------



## doug_andrea

Saw just 2 does tonight with my son in Seneca County. Not quite as entertaining as last night on public land.... had a guy walk through playing a flute! I wish I was making that up. Obviously didn't see anything last night. [emoji28]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

And congrats Skipop! Stud if a buck!!


----------



## buckthwacker716

IClark said:


> After many saying I should start it here it is. Hope you all have a safe and successful hunting season!!!


Awesome


----------



## corybrown50

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> 6 mature does, 5 yearlings, a spike and an 8 tonight. Couldn’t believe with all that doe traffic there wasn’t more buck activity.
> 
> I’m really starting to debate hunting mornings. Of the 22 bucks I’ve shot, 1 was in the morning. I hunt morning because I always have and I can’t wait til the afternoon to hunt because I’m so excited lol but I’m starting to wonder if it’s a waste of time and may just be educating deer. Also rethinking my all days sits which would usually begin this week. I must be having a mental crisis haha
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


I'm closer to 50/50. This year buck movement has been more morning so far. Guess it depends on how early you get in and if you spook them. I'm usually in the stand at least 2 hours before first light. A little late this morning but the area I was at is consistently a mid-morning place. Are you hearing fighting in the morning? I'd been hearing it in the morning last 2 weeks. 

Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> 6 mature does, 5 yearlings, a spike and an 8 tonight. Couldn’t believe with all that doe traffic there wasn’t more buck activity.
> 
> I’m really starting to debate hunting mornings. Of the 22 bucks I’ve shot, 1 was in the morning. I hunt morning because I always have and I can’t wait til the afternoon to hunt because I’m so excited lol but I’m starting to wonder if it’s a waste of time and may just be educating deer. Also rethinking my all days sits which would usually begin this week. I must be having a mental crisis haha
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


I say that every year cause as a night shifter, I hate mornings, but then I go out in the morning during the rut.....and my last two bucks(2016, 2018) have been within the first half hour of shooting light in the morning. Nov 13th, and 11th.


----------



## corybrown50

Great bucks all! It's opening up! Congratulations to those with success and good luck to those still looking to harvest! 

Cory


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I have anywhere from a quarter mile to full mile hike in in the morning. Even on ATV trials it’s very loud with the leaves not to mention a headlamp when heading through thick woods. This year I’m heading in just when it’s light enough to walk without a light thinking getting in quieter without light might help with reducing the education of the deer. This is a fairly new property - 3 years - so I’m still learning it. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## The Phantom

Great job Mr Brown.
You may as well spend the mornings in the woods. There are worse things you could do!


----------



## corybrown50

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I have anywhere from a quarter mile to full mile hike in in the morning. Even on ATV trials it’s very loud with the leaves not to mention a headlamp when heading through thick woods. This year I’m heading in just when it’s light enough to walk without a light thinking getting in quieter without light might help with reducing the education of the deer. This is a fairly new property - 3 years - so I’m still learning it.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


I prefer to get in so early that everything has time to calm back down. I use a red or green led that doesn't bother, but honestly this morning with the full moon no need. One of my hunting buddies has a uv/blacklight head lamp that works really well. He can see well walking but if I see him coming in the light doesn't carry much. For me this morning the leaves down here were still pretty wet from all the rain. I was surprised actually. Just my 2 cents....take it for what it is.....

Side note, I've been watching "The Hunting Public " and it has really opened my eyes to a different idea on bumping deer and getting closer to bedding. Great show. 

Cory


----------



## zjung

Sorry for the bloody pictures. Gonna get better ones in the AM. This was the 4th buck I saw tonight and he gave me a 15 yard shot. What a great hunt and the wife was there to help with pictures and drag! Having some celebratory drinks now!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Beautiful buck and a great thing to have a better half willing to help! Congratulations on both! 

Cory


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I have anywhere from a quarter mile to full mile hike in in the morning. Even on ATV trials it’s very loud with the leaves not to mention a headlamp when heading through thick woods. This year I’m heading in just when it’s light enough to walk without a light thinking getting in quieter without light might help with reducing the education of the deer. This is a fairly new property - 3 years - so I’m still learning it.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Even tho I HATE mornings......My last 2 bucks that I shot just after legal shooting light(2016, 2018), I was in the stand for about 15-20 mins tops, and I walked in when it was "gray" out(not hours before daylight). That's how I prefer to walk in, without a flashlight. To each their own.


----------



## zjung

corybrown50 said:


> Beautiful buck and a great thing to have a better half willing to help! Congratulations on both!
> 
> Cory


Thanks man! And even better! She loves to hunt and is quite the killer haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats ZJung!!! Was that Wayne Co??


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

zjung said:


> Sorry for the bloody pictures. Gonna get better ones in the AM. This was the 4th buck I saw tonight and he gave me a 15 yard shot. What a great hunt and the wife was there to help with pictures and drag! Having some celebratory drinks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another nice one down! 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Those are some nice bucks HDR. That’s some morning motivation for me!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Those are some nice bucks HDR. That’s some morning motivation for me!
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Nov 11th and 13th, respectively.


----------



## zjung

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats ZJung!!! Was that Wayne Co??


Thank you! This was Medina County. Our spot in Wayne county has been very slow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

zjung said:


> Thank you! This was Medina County. Our spot in Wayne county has been very slow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Score, either way!!! Great buck!!!!


----------



## birddog1

After a slow morning yesterday in Carroll County, back in the same stand after lunch yesterday. I told my 18 yr old to take this stand but he passed after seeing pics of a nice buck working a scrape in front of another stand. In the stand almost an hour when I saw this guy about 50 yards and quartering away walking towards the corn field. Got my bow and positioned facing the corn field, tried a couple of grunts and a few minutes later saw him walking inside the tree line towards me. He stopped about 30 yards, I thought he spotted me but the wind was perfect. He got about 20 yards and turned in to the woods, ended up walking to within 15 yards, broadside shot. Complete pass through and saw him go down, only about 50 yards from the shot. Like Cory, not the biggest antlers and thought about passing but a big bodied 9 pt with one point broken off. So much for my vacation plans to hunt the rut. 

Scott


----------



## Mao

Took my daughter out last night. As we were walking in we saw a nice 130ish 8 cruising a field edge. We tried the buck decoy and sat in a blind. Only had a button buck come in and investigate. Coshocton.


----------



## zjung

birddog1 said:


> After a slow morning yesterday in Carroll County, back in the same stand after lunch yesterday. I told my 18 yr old to take this stand but he passed after seeing pics of a nice buck working a scrape in front of another stand. In the stand almost an hour when I saw this guy about 50 yards and quartering away walking towards the corn field. Got my bow and positioned facing the corn field, tried a couple of grunts and a few minutes later saw him walking inside the tree line towards me. He stopped about 30 yards, I thought he spotted me but the wind was perfect. He got about 20 yards and turned in to the woods, ended up walking to within 15 yards, broadside shot. Complete pass through and saw him go down, only about 50 yards from the shot. Like Cory, not the biggest antlers and thought about passing but a big bodied 9 pt with one point broken off. So much for my vacation plans to hunt the rut.
> 
> Scott


Congrats on the deer Scott! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

zjung said:


> Sorry for the bloody pictures. Gonna get better ones in the AM. This was the 4th buck I saw tonight and he gave me a 15 yard shot. What a great hunt and the wife was there to help with pictures and drag! Having some celebratory drinks now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome deer! Sounds like an awesome hunt overall and a nice buck to finish it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeye7

The last two nights all we've seen are big groups of does....skipped this morning and look who shows up (Back and side view of him)


----------



## Outback Man

One doe and one decent buck this morning in Meigs County. He was at 22 yaard and was a good 8 but got a pass. Was pretty windy and looks like it’s going to be that way all day and maybe even more so later. May take the evening off cause not only is it howling but it’s gonna be right on the edge of not so good directionally foe the stand I want to hunt that I haven’t been in yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi1989

3 small does this morning 
Might take tonight off ..not sure yet


----------



## The Phantom

..........


----------



## The Phantom

Great job.



birddog1 said:


> After a slow morning yesterday in Carroll County, back in the same stand after lunch yesterday. I told my 18 yr old to take this stand but he passed after seeing pics of a nice buck working a scrape in front of another stand. In the stand almost an hour when I saw this guy about 50 yards and quartering away walking towards the corn field. Got my bow and positioned facing the corn field, tried a couple of grunts and a few minutes later saw him walking inside the tree line towards me. He stopped about 30 yards, I thought he spotted me but the wind was perfect. He got about 20 yards and turned in to the woods, ended up walking to within 15 yards, broadside shot. Complete pass through and saw him go down, only about 50 yards from the shot. Like Cory, not the biggest antlers and thought about passing but a big bodied 9 pt with one point broken off. So much for my vacation plans to hunt the rut.
> 
> Scott


----------



## zjung

Wanted to get some cleaned up pictures uploaded. Still tickled pink with this guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Too windy for me to tree surf. O-H


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Too windy for me to tree surf. O-H


Same here, even tho I HATE sitting out any available days this time of year. Might reevaluate around 3-4pm to see if it's calmed down a bit. I-O!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations zjung


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Steelers are on vs Ravens so I am in for the day. Back out tomorrow.


----------



## Splus5322

hdrking2003 said:


> Same here, even tho I HATE sitting out any available days this time of year. Might reevaluate around 3-4pm to see if it's calmed down a bit. I-O!!


Was planning on getting to muskingum county on Thursday but I am second guessing and maybe wait a few days the area I hunt shuts down with high temps


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The Rut still happens no matter the temps.


----------



## mtn3531

zjung said:


> Wanted to get some cleaned up pictures uploaded. Still tickled pink with this guy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing you guys like Carhartt? Lol. Great buck. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Took the morning off might hunt this afternoon, but it’s windy

Anyone else going out in the high winds



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> I'm guessing you guys like Carhartt? Lol. Great buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 That’s one of there sponsors lol.......jk

Congrats on the buck man


Tim


----------



## zjung

mtn3531 said:


> I'm guessing you guys like Carhartt? Lol. Great buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha that was not planned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Tim/OH said:


> That’s one of there sponsors lol.......jk
> 
> Congrats on the buck man
> 
> 
> Tim


Haha thanks man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLUS1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> The Rut still happens no matter the temps.


I agree but daylight movement slows along all my gear is packed and ready


----------



## wetman275

seen small buck at 9 am two does at 3:15 pm Marion county


----------



## Orvisman73

I’ll let you guys know how it’s it’s going in these high winds, going out to still hunt a doe bedding area on public that’s tucked down in a ravine on the leeward side of a ridge. Should be a bunch of does tucked down in there and some bucks might pop in to see what’s going on. Love when I can walk a round a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

I don’t feel like scraping my knuckles off the ground sitting in my 25 foot tree stand so I’m done today I’ll be out tomorrow


----------



## Orvisman73

Just finished up a 20 lb brisket, man is it good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog1

zjung said:


> Wanted to get some cleaned up pictures uploaded. Still tickled pink with this guy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


awesome deer, congratulations.


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck.



Orvisman73 said:


> I’ll let you guys know how it’s it’s going in these high winds, going out to still hunt a doe bedding area on public that’s tucked down in a ravine on the leeward side of a ridge. Should be a bunch of does tucked down in there and some bucks might pop in to see what’s going on. Love when I can walk a round a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

It's November ... I'm heading out now

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi1989

Heading out as well. If it was not nov 1 then no.hah
Sitting ALL day tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Passing on tonight. Gusts up to 35 mph and a steady 19mph here in Athens. Just heard a huge tree come down in the woods above the cabin. Considering an all day sit tomorrow. Looks like the best weather day of the year so far. Glad to see one other person is thinking the same. Anyone else?


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Meigs county was slower than expected for us this weekend. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Meat

Really questioning my sanity of being 20’ up a tree right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Haven't checked in for awhile. Hunted my farm for the second time this year. Took a big doe with my daughter sitting with me in the blind. Was trying to get her her first deer. Just didn't work out.. Saw chasing action and 2 really nice 3 year olds. Here's a couple pics of bucks we had encounters with.


----------



## heli-m hunter

And the snow flurries are flying in Harrison County


----------



## JW683

Grats Zjung! Great looking buck!


----------



## IClark

Snow flurries here in Seneca County today.


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Passing on tonight. Gusts up to 35 mph and a steady 19mph here in Athens. Just heard a huge tree come down in the woods above the cabin. Considering an all day sit tomorrow. Looks like the best weather day of the year so far. Glad to see one other person is thinking the same. Anyone else?
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Winds kept me home too, as much as I hate skipping a day in Nov. Just not worth the risk for me. Won't be back out till Friday afternoon.


----------



## The Phantom

Snowing in Knox.
Headed out in the morning.


----------



## Hemi1989

Wow what a tree ride! Actually saw 3 mature doe last 20 minutes . No buckies. Atleast I know I'm in the right spot !


----------



## Meister

Man killing a buck on opening day makes this time of year rough! I'm itching. 11 days after double carpal tunnel surgery I think I can pull my 40# recurve. Wife hasn't killed her buck yet though so my urge to hunt gets kicked to the back burner. Lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Meat said:


> Really questioning my sanity of being 20’ up a tree right now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a better man than I buddy. I live on a hill and went out to grill a steak, the winds blew over two rain barrels, destroyed two wind chimes and was a steady howling roar through the hollers around me. I stayed warm watching football.


----------



## fryguy519

I rode the wind out tonight. No shooters but saw 4 bucks and 9 does. They were moving in my spot in huron county.


----------



## arrowflinger79

I got humbled tonight. With very limited time to hunt I decided to head out to the woods this evening. The tree was rocking and I immediately began questioning if I did the right thing. At 4:00 I had a basket 6 come through the woods so I decided to grunt to him to see if he could hear me. He was at 75 yards and I hammered the grunt pretty hard and he never heard it. The deer can come from anywhere at the spot I was sitting and around 5:00 I happened to glance over my left shoulder and there was a big mature 8 pt standing at no more than 20 yards directly down wind. My bow was hanging on my left side and it took a while but as soon as he turned his head I quickly grabbed and clipped on. I had 1 limb with a couple small leaves going through his vitals and I tried hard to find a hole to squeeze a shot off. I was worried about wounding him so I waited until he started walking again. He started walking away so I hit the grunt when he was at around 40 yds. He started coming back in through the brush then slowly angled away again. He hit an opening and I didn't have time to range it. I basically yelled at him to get him to stop. I had a couple spots close by that I had previously ranged so I guessed it at 30 yards. Unfortunately it was 37 and I shot right under him. I'm very thankful it was a clean miss. After I shot I had a doe, fawn, button, and spike come through. I was pleasantly surprised at the movement I saw tonight. As I was walking out I saw a small buck chasing a doe in the field.


----------



## Orvisman73

Still hunted my way through a bedding area tonight and saw one lone doe, lots of rubs and scrapes though. Bumped into 2 different guys with the same idea on the way in. 

I had switched my backpack out last week and realized around 5 tonight that I had hiked over a mile in and didn’t have my headlamp or flashlight, major bummer, so I had to still hunt my way out a little early, noticed one of the guys I had bumped into earlier walking out as well. He was about a hundred and fifty yards in front of me and a big buck jumped out of the honey suckle in front of him and they had a stare down for about 4 minutes while I watched with my binos 150 or so yards away, unfortunately it was on a maintained trail that you can’t hunt within 400 feet of. Buck hightailed it back into the brush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Scored a good 10pt in Vinton County on the 28th. Public land.


----------



## IClark

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> View attachment 7300102
> 
> Scored a good 10pt in Vinton County on the 28th. Public land.


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

XxOHIOARCHERxX said:


> View attachment 7300102
> 
> Scored a good 10pt in Vinton County on the 28th. Public land.


Good job, congratulations


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats OhioArcher!

Alit slower morning than I expected. Haven't seen anything in Perry county


----------



## Matt G

Neither have i in brown County..

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi1989

1 basket rack so far


----------



## aaron1203

Meigs is busy. 12-14 does/ fawns. One spike. 1 shooter chasing a doe. Nothing though in the last hour.


----------



## wetman275

on stand at 6:45 no deer stayed till 10:30 Marion co.


----------



## Meat

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Your a better man than I buddy. I live on a hill and went out to grill a steak, the winds blew over two rain barrels, destroyed two wind chimes and was a steady howling roar through the hollers around me. I stayed warm watching football.


Didn't make a difference. Saw one doe and she was so spooky she hung around for a couple minutes and went back the way she came. Hoping to get my son back out tonight. With the time change, week day evening hunts are going to be tough. The earliest I will be able to get him in will probably be 4:30. 

Meat


----------



## wetman275

Nice bucks congratulations


----------



## Outback Man

Slow morning in Warren County. Not a thing seen until I walked out and bumped two small does that must have been bedded just inside the woods corner. Then while continuing to walk out had a small buck sprint past me to my right just inside the woods. Will try again tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Quiet in Athens. A few deer moved through around 7am then nothing. Definitely expected more action. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Meat

Temps for the next week look awful!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Agree on the temps Meat. It will push the rutting action to nighttime which is when the majority of it happens anyway. I am headed in at about 1500 here in Western Meigs Co (Carpenter) in the hopes of rattling one in. Winds are swirling but primarily out of the SW. Movement last night didn’t start till after dark on my cams and there was absolutely zero bucks on cam for the past 48 hours.


----------



## M.Magis

I’ll take 60s and calm/clear over 40s with 30 mph winds.


----------



## Tim/OH

Still a little windy out here....thank god for windproof clothes 


Tim


----------



## zjung

Wife and I are in the blind tonight in Medina County. 4 doe and a young buck bumping them so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z7hunter11

Crazy morning in Highland county. One hot doe had 4 140 ish Bucks running all over the place. All came in on same trail within minutes of each other. All out of range. Few minutes later I grunted and snortwheezed at a smaller buck behind me next thing I know a solid 8 comes busting down the ridge ready to fight grunting, and growling, I shot him, hit him forward. Followed a good blood trail though to the neighbors property. Trying to gain access, but it won’t be easy. This guys not very friendly. I have another neighbor working on him waiting to here back. It’s not a giant or anything, but I’d be super happy with my limited number of days to hunt this year. Seen over 15 deer today all before 10am.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck with your search z7!


----------



## cgs1967

I'm heading out Friday. I don't like the high temps but going anyways. Fingers, crossed.


----------



## Meat

M.Magis said:


> I’ll take 60s and calm/clear over 40s with 30 mph winds.


Calling for the 70s here in SE Ohio, but yeah, I can do without the winds.

Bowtech, my cams on one of my properties have been dead the last several days as well. My cams on my home property are all nocturnal. Hoping the cool temp tonight may move them earlier.


----------



## Meat

Tim/OH said:


> Still a little windy out here....thank god for windproof clothes
> 
> 
> Tim


If it wasn’t for wind proof/resistant clothes I am not sure I could hunt in temps below 50!


----------



## Tim/OH

Meat said:


> If it wasn’t for wind proof/resistant clothes I am not sure I could hunt in temps below 50!


 I’m with you on that meat


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just watched a hawk pick up a tree rat off a limb and then a cat pounced on a bird lol....I guess I got a little entertainment since I haven’t seen anything else


Tim


----------



## Meister

Wife's in a stand I'd be in if I had my buck tag, and she's complaining.. can't win.. lol


----------



## heli-m hunter

Seen 10 does and 4 bucks tonight the wind had the deer very nervous would stop for very long they were always moving


----------



## Meat

3 does and 2 fawns. No love struck bucks in Meigs County. Did get to witness a beautiful sunset though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Well I got it done this morning. Hadn't seen anything until 1030 and then had a spike chasing 2 does on the hillside across from me. 1 of the does came up on my side about 20 yards away and walked behind me into a thicket. At around 1045 she comes walking back out on the trail she followed before and had this guy following about 10 yards behind her. He stopped at 25 yards in an opening and I came to full draw. I must have clipped a small branch along the way because the arrow hit him in the pine and he dropped. I couldn't fit another arrow in where he dropped so I quickly climbed down and went to put another arrow in him. I hate seeing them suffer so I thought this was the right thing to do. But yeah I'm very thankful and blessed to be able to tag him and he'll eat very well! This was in Perry county this morning. Good luck to everyone and I'll be trying to fill a doe tag now and enjoying the woods!


----------



## Skipop

Awesome job obiohoythunter!


----------



## aaron1203

Not much movement tonight 4 point and a button buck. The wind finally calmed down at dark. Looking forward to a good morning tomorrow. The deer will like it if the wind dies down.


----------



## corybrown50

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Well I got it done this morning. Hadn't seen anything until 1030 and then had a spike chasing 2 does on the hillside across from me. 1 of the does came up on my side about 20 yards away and walked behind me into a thicket. At around 1045 she comes walking back out on the trail she followed before and had this guy following about 10 yards behind her. He stopped at 25 yards in an opening and I came to full draw. I must have clipped a small branch along the way because the arrow hit him in the pine and he dropped. I couldn't fit another arrow in where he dropped so I quickly climbed down and went to put another arrow in him. I hate seeing them suffer so I thought this was the right thing to do. But yeah I'm very thankful and blessed to be able to tag him and he'll eat very well! This was in Perry county this morning. Good luck to everyone and I'll be trying to fill a doe tag now and enjoying the woods!


Fantastic and very ethical job sir! Nanny patrol here we come! 

Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat this afternoon in the cold wind. Didn’t see a thing. Climbed down at six to walk to the house. Opens the door to have my wife tell me one of my target bucks was in the front yard with a doe for 10 minutes. What a kick in the shorts. Back out in the morning. We have another mature stud on our security cam last night with a doe at 0334. Western Meigs...


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good job OhioHoyt...


----------



## The Phantom

*Great job OhioHoytHunter*


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Got it done this afternoon. Relatively slow day but this guy, my number two on the hit list, came across a creek bottom where I was expecting him or his freakier brother. As he was coming down a hill I got greedy and used the can and grunt tube on him - he was already on the way (I’m a moron) and he turned and went 20 yards back up where he came. Figured I blew it. He thought about it for a minute, turned around and closed the last 120 yards. 15 yard shot on a mock scrape. He jump and wasn’t sure what hit him and tipped over in less than 60 feet. Double lung, heart. Bitter sweet because I really had my heart set on his brother but you can’t pass a gross Boone and Crockett. 



















Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## The Phantom

Great looking deer Dr


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thank you Phantom. Kinda bummed the season is over. I have a late season Montana elk tag I’ll try to fill in a week and a half but I wait all year for whitetail. May need to make a run down to Kentucky 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## zjung

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Got it done this afternoon. Relatively slow day but this guy, my number two on the hit list, came across a creek bottom where I was expecting him or his freakier brother. As he was coming down a hill I got greedy and used the can and grunt tube on him - he was already on the way (I’m a moron) and he turned and went 20 yards back up where he came. Figured I blew it. He thought about it for a minute, turned around and closed the last 120 yards. 15 yard shot on a mock scrape. He jump and wasn’t sure what hit him and tipped over in less than 60 feet. Double lung, heart. Bitter sweet because I really had my heart set on his brother but you can’t pass a gross Boone and Crockett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Dang nice buck! Congrats man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

That’s a stud, congratulations


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Ohiohoyt and Dr. Dirt! Awesome bucks guys!!


----------



## Hemi1989

Great looking deer by all that have harvested allready!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great buck dirt nap!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thanks fellas. I have this great pic of him on one of my food plots this summer. 











Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats Ohiohoyt and Dr. Dirt! Awesome bucks guys!!


 Yessssssssssss congrats to both of y’all great bucks



Tim


----------



## Matt G

Congrats everyone to your success. 

I was trying to to take a few days and of course I now need to go into work...***?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Nice job guys!!
Man I am struggling to say the least..
I've had as many sits seeing nothing as I have seeing deer.


----------



## helix33

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Got it done this afternoon. Relatively slow day but this guy, my number two on the hit list, came across a creek bottom where I was expecting him or his freakier brother. As he was coming down a hill I got greedy and used the can and grunt tube on him - he was already on the way (I’m a moron) and he turned and went 20 yards back up where he came. Figured I blew it. He thought about it for a minute, turned around and closed the last 120 yards. 15 yard shot on a mock scrape. He jump and wasn’t sure what hit him and tipped over in less than 60 feet. Double lung, heart. Bitter sweet because I really had my heart set on his brother but you can’t pass a gross Boone and Crockett.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Congratulations! Great buck.

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## helix33

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Well I got it done this morning. Hadn't seen anything until 1030 and then had a spike chasing 2 does on the hillside across from me. 1 of the does came up on my side about 20 yards away and walked behind me into a thicket. At around 1045 she comes walking back out on the trail she followed before and had this guy following about 10 yards behind her. He stopped at 25 yards in an opening and I came to full draw. I must have clipped a small branch along the way because the arrow hit him in the pine and he dropped. I couldn't fit another arrow in where he dropped so I quickly climbed down and went to put another arrow in him. I hate seeing them suffer so I thought this was the right thing to do. But yeah I'm very thankful and blessed to be able to tag him and he'll eat very well! This was in Perry county this morning. Good luck to everyone and I'll be trying to fill a doe tag now and enjoying the woods!


Congratulations! Nice buck.

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

Out this morning on public lands celebrating our great nation. Every election day our mens group heads to the woods, after voting early, to hunt what we have been calling for the last 4 years, The Ostrich Hunt...sticking our heads in the woods instead of the sand. 

God bless this great nation. May all the elected leaders, whomever they are, be filled with the Holy Spirit and glorify God with their choices, turning this nation for God and being of God. 



Cory


----------



## BowtechHunter65

corybrown50 said:


> Out this morning on public lands celebrating our great nation. Every election day our mens group heads to the woods, after voting early, to hunt what we have been calling for the last 4 years, The Ostrich Hunt...sticking our heads in the woods instead of the sand.
> 
> God bless this great nation. May all the elected leaders, whomever they are, be filled with the Holy Spirit and glorify God with their choices, turning this nation for God and being of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Well said buddy. I am in watching the news listening to our president. Said a prayer for this country in the tree stand last night.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

corybrown50 said:


> Out this morning on public lands celebrating our great nation. Every election day our mens group heads to the woods, after voting early, to hunt what we have been calling for the last 4 years, The Ostrich Hunt...sticking our heads in the woods instead of the sand.
> 
> God bless this great nation. May all the elected leaders, whomever they are, be filled with the Holy Spirit and glorify God with their choices, turning this nation for God and being of God.
> 
> 
> 
> Cory


Amen brother 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

When my buck was hanging last night I went outside to work on it and there was another buck standing next to it and just now a decent buck wandered past the window of our cabin within 20 feet - our windows are open, tv on and I’m moving around cleaning up. It’s definitely that crazy time of year down here. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## mtn3531

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thank you Phantom. Kinda bummed the season is over. I have a late season Montana elk tag I’ll try to fill in a week and a half but I wait all year for whitetail. May need to make a run down to Kentucky
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Looks like you won't have to worry about warm temps on your MT hunt. I'm in central ID and weather is taking a turn this weekend. Highs in the mid 20s with snow and single digits at night! Trying to work a trip in out to our property in Ohio, but 70 degree weather in the forecast isn't helping lol. Great buck, congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thank you Phantom. Kinda bummed the season is over. I have a late season Montana elk tag I’ll try to fill in a week and a half but I wait all year for whitetail. May need to make a run down to Kentucky
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Looks like you won't have to worry about warm temps on your MT hunt. I'm in central ID and weather is taking a turn this weekend. Highs in the mid 20s with snow and single digits at night! Trying to work a trip in out to our property in Ohio, but 70 degree weather in the forecast isn't helping lol. Great buck, congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I can do mid 20’s (would prefer 30’s) but the highs a week or so ago of 2 degrees and -14 overnight were a little scary. 

Agreed the weather in Ohio for the Rut looks rough for the next while. Looks like a front moving through early next week and 70+ temps for only a few days so there’s plenty of time to get out here!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Hemi1989

Had 2 bucks fly past my stand at first light. 4 does came in and this guy chased them out of sight. Did some extremely loud tending grunts and about 10 min later he gave me a 12 yard shot. My biggest buck so far.im thankfull to have harvested this animal on such a special day.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Had both my target bucks in tonight with does. Drew down on the big 7 but gave home a pass at 25 yards. My biggest was dogging a doe and wouldn’t slow down. It was fun to hear and see the chase! Meigs Co


----------



## RH1

I saw 7 does today and someone's black lab.. he's was a beautiful dog. Thoughts about taking him home


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hemi1989 said:


> Had 2 bucks fly past my stand at first light. 4 does came in and this guy chased them out of sight. Did some extremely loud tending grunts and about 10 min later he gave me a 12 yard shot. My biggest buck so far.im thankfull to have harvested this animal on such a special day.


Congrats hemi! Well done!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Tn10point

Our 7 day ohio trip starts Friday. But looks like mother nature has dampened our hopes for next week.


----------



## Hemi1989

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Congrats hemi! Well done!
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Thanks man


----------



## Outback Man

Yesterday was a pretty cool day in Warren. Not much activity but quality vs. quantity. At 4pm the widest buck I've ever seen came out from a woodlot on the corner of the property and was crossing the beanfield coming to the woods I was sitting in a treeline off of. Damn wind swirled and gusted at the same time and it went right to him. Locked him up about 100 yards out and after a minute or two of just standing the he casually turned around and walked right back where he came from. He literally had to tilt his head to get into the woods, kind of like moving a couch into a house and having to turn it around a corner coming thru the front door to get it to fit. Then around half hour before dark I had two bucks come thru just like I imagined they would when I first set this stand. A young tall tight 8 and a really nice tall and wide older 8. Had them both under 20 and passed. Probably would have shot the bigger one on any other day, but having just seen the widest deer of my life so shortly before that, a deer that's not hit any of the 7 cams I have there, and the fact that it was only Nov. 2 and this guy was still bachelored up I didn't even pick up my bow. Took my 9 year old daughter out today for the first time ever to sit in the blind w/me and we got blanked. Saw one deer briefly run down the corn about 200 yards out but that was it, but she had a great time and did awesome sitting for 3-4 hours each time. Good news is the beans on this property and the rear (north) bordering property are off. Bad news is I've got nearly 80 acres of corn surround the front (south) and side (west) of this woodlot and it didn't get put in the ground until June so I don't think it'll be getting taken down any time soon...only bad thing about this property. Oh well...Sat.-Tues. I'll be hitting it again just depends on which way the wind is going if I go to Meigs or back to Warren. Passed a decent buck in Meigs Sunday morning but decided not to hunt that night due to the crazy wind. Buck activity is picking up on cams down there but still nocturnal and so far only one potential shooter.


----------



## Outback Man

Always second guessing myself. Deer from last night that I passed. Wish I could load the video. Only taken on iPhone as I was getting tired of lugging all my self film stuff around and haven’t taken it out in a while. Wish I would have now. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPLUS1

Tn10point said:


> Our 7 day ohio trip starts Friday. But looks like mother nature has dampened our hopes for next week.


I am heading to Muskingum County also on Friday.seen this before with some activity in the mornings looks like it could be a good time to scout some other areas


----------



## Skipop

Outback Man said:


> Always second guessing myself. Deer from last night that I passed.


You know what they say. Don't pass a buck today that you'd be happy to have on the last day. He's a nice one!


----------



## Camodan01

My rutcation starts today at 3 headed to Meigs county for 2 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Slow this morning 1 small buck and 2 does.the does are bedded 60 yards out 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Slept in after watching election most of the night. Hoping to have a night similar to last night with sightings. Good luck to all of you out there today.


----------



## corybrown50

Hemi1989 said:


> Had 2 bucks fly past my stand at first light. 4 does came in and this guy chased them out of sight. Did some extremely loud tending grunts and about 10 min later he gave me a 12 yard shot. My biggest buck so far.im thankfull to have harvested this animal on such a special day.


I'm in love with the tractor pose for pictures! I'll have to remember that one! Congratulations!!!!!

Cory


----------



## Hemi1989

corybrown50 said:


> I'm in love with the tractor pose for pictures! I'll have to remember that one! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Cory
> Thank you!


----------



## corybrown50

Well, I was trying to post yesterday while in the stand, but I got the "DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE" response. 

We went to public land yesterday and were both really tired getting no sleep the night before. My hunting buddy has hunted the park a lot and took us to a place that he used to hunt. We set up where he thought was a place he had harvested before. Once light comes up it doesn't look the same for him. Time and weather changes all....

About 10:30 we start talking about moving as we hadn't seen anything. As soon as we talk about it the blue jays start going nuts so we sit back in. About 30 minutes later a MONSTER BUCK comes in from another direction. I turn to my buddy and in my loudest whisper "BIG BUCK, BIG BUCK, BIG BUCK". He works his way in and beds down 30 yards away. We gently get him on his feet with some soft grunts and he does exactly what he is supposed to do, working his way around us and down wind. What a difference a tree makes....I had 4 different shots on him but he was obscured from my buddy the whole time in the thick stuff as he worked around. My buddy was at full draw a couple times as the buck was working around but the buck got down wind of us and didn't like what he smelled, got spooky, and blew twice and gently trotted off....well, that's lunch.

We get back in and all set up at 2:30. We were both catching back up on stuff on our phones and my buddy calls a gentleman looking for a processor to donate his harvest to. While he is on the phone at 3, the buck is working his way around us AGAIN!! "BIG BUCK, BIG BUCK, BIG BUCK"......He gets off the phone and tries to set on him but again, the buck stays in the thick stuff working around us. Unfortunately I didn't have any antlers to rattle him back in with, and he didn't seem spooked by us at all. 

We spent the rest of the day waiting for him to come back, but he never came into bow range. Of course, a nice doe came in to us just at last light but wasn't able to close the distance in time. 

Anyone who says deer don't move during the day, well, I can attest they do...

God was really great to us yesterday. As my buddy said, it's a successful day when you can come to full draw on a beautiful "BIG BUCK", and definitely on land available to anyone in this GREAT NATION!


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m feeling burnt out already smh....just pulled up to my spot and don’t wanna get out lol

Plus it’s hot out lol



Tim


----------



## heli-m hunter

Yeah Tim it’s to hot for me to sit and wait on a doe I’m sitting it out till thanksgiving week or gun season


----------



## Doinfire08

Been sitting since 10am this morning, haven’t seen a single deer yet. Absolutely NO ACTION at all. Last night was a different story. Got in the blind at 12 yesterday afternoon and around 2pm I saw a 145-ish 10 point chasing two does into the plot 90 yards away at the opposite end of the field. He trotted behind them for a minute or two and then pushed them off into the woods never to be seen again. 3 more does appear from the right and made their way across the field then shortly before dark a spike made an appearance as well only to make a scrape on the wood line. Yesterday ended well But today has been ridiculously boring. I’m expecting with the warmer temperatures moving in it’s gonna be this way for quite some time. Absolute BUMMER but gotta stay positive and hunt hard! Good luck to everyone and congrats to the guys that’s already filled tags above! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I’m feeling burnt out already smh....just pulled up to my spot and don’t wanna get out lol
> 
> Plus it’s hot out lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck homie!!


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> I’m feeling burnt out already smh....just pulled up to my spot and don’t wanna get out lol
> 
> Plus it’s hot out lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Glad I'm not the only one who fights with that lol. "Well, I'm here. Might as well" 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

I set up a blind yesterday evening to hunt in today. Several scraps within a 200 yard area. Just got settled into the blind about 20 minutes ago temperatures are above 70 and inside of this blind has to be pushing 80! 🔥roasting! Good luck guys seems like the rest of the week will be warm


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who fights with that lol. "Well, I'm here. Might as well"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Nope you ain’t alone brother lol....and that’s exactly what I said to myself lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Good luck homie!!


 Thanks man....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

It has cool down and feels pretty gd now....sun is towards my back and will hit the trees in about 10-15 min


Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Prime time 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Just saw a small 6 and 8 chasing a doe and some grunting coming from over the ridge behind me..


----------



## heli-m hunter

Come home from taking my youngest daughter to her cousins this ole boy hanging 30 yards from the road


----------



## 17ghk

Warm weather doesn't hurt the deer movement for me. I'd rather hunt when the temps are in the 60's instead of the 40's.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat from 3- dark tonight and had a fawn with momma feeding about 30 yards from me. Once again I get home and my wife informs me there was a big buck with 5 does in the front yard 40 yards from the front porch. Might set up another stand after all. Beautiful night to hunt.


----------



## RH1

Hunted till 11 this morning then sat over a cut bean field from 3 till dark. 4 does, 2 pairs. 1 pair decided to lay down for 1 1/2 hrs in the cut field


----------



## The Phantom

Knox county
I was in the woods until 9:30 this morning. Had three squirrels driving mr nuts.
That was it!


----------



## Tbass3574

Washington County here, 4 bucks this am two had their nose to the ground trotting with a purpose


----------



## Doinfire08

Got in the woods way before light this morning and sat till 11 am in Tuscarawas county. The woods were absolutely DEAD!!! Never even saw a squirrel. Last night was a lot of the same thing. What is the deal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

The calm before the storm...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Doinfire08 said:


> Got in the woods way before light this morning and sat till 11 am in Tuscarawas county. The woods were absolutely DEAD!!! Never even saw a squirrel. Last night was a lot of the same thing. What is the deal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with ya... I am also hunting in tuscarawas County and it is as slow as I have ever seen. Finally this morning I saw my 2nd and 3rd bucks of the week. Both were little guys.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

mandrroofing said:


> The calm before the storm...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Agree. Even though I got it done on a big guy, the woods have been pretty quiet for the other three guys here. Some chasing by young bucks but even cameras are slow with no big guys cruising and very little daytime activity. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Hemi1989

Doe hunted this morning. Zero deer. Driving to the store I saw 3 doe running across the road never saw the buck but I'm assuming being chased


----------



## mandrroofing

In stand now in a creek bottom that connects bedding areas.this rub was not there yesterday, had to happen last night or this morning .would.love to see this dude.be safe out there









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Just had a buck chasing a doe bout 80 yards out... Delaware County 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Just getting settled into the blind again this evening. A little cooler than yesterday but some wind picking up. Yesterday evening deer movement for the last two hours was absolutely nothing the first hour was the only time I saw any deer. Hopefully tonight is a different story..good luck guys


----------



## toporshop

Checked my cams in Athens/Meigs co today. We have had a few bucks show up over the past 3 weeks. Most of the daylight movement has been from oct 31 to today. We only have a couple borderline shooters. The big boys haven't not shown themselves yet. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Agree. Even though I got it done on a big guy, the woods have been pretty quiet for the other three guys here. Some chasing by young bucks but even cameras are slow with no big guys cruising and very little daytime activity.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


I have been hunting in Athens county since Saturday overall pretty slow best day for me was Monday morning had 5 or 6 bucks messing around mostly 2 and 3 year olds but generally older buck movement has been slow couple 1.5 and 2.5 year olds chasing cell cams have all but gone dry with anything over 3


----------



## Hammer-ed

Hit the can call one time and a spike came in on a bead line ..hopefully his brother comes to visit shortly 🙏


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Moved to another stand tonight bordering a green field. Had a doe come across the field with a small buck trailing but he wasn’t chasing hard. Saw 3 deer total tonight. Meigs, Co.


----------



## Hemi1989

Sat morning and evening sits, very slow. Not one.


----------



## RH1

Must have a hot doe , just at last light this evening all hell broke loose. Had 3 different bucks tearing the bottom up that I was sitting in. I heard 1 buck chase then a fight worthy of pay per view! I was stuck in my stand until nearly 7 pm while all of this played out. 
The real kick in the nads is that I never seen any of the deer but all were with in 75 yds! To thick and to late,
Guess where I am sitting in the morning


----------



## doug_andrea

Third sit in a row without seeing a single deer. After a few daytime pictures of bucks last week, they are all back to nightime now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Another guy in our camp got it done. 143 inch 8. His first deer [emoji849] Nothing like fresh tenderloins over an open flame. 



















Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## mtn3531

RH1 said:


> Must have a hot doe , just at last light this evening all hell broke loose. Had 3 different bucks tearing the bottom up that I was sitting in. I heard 1 buck chase then a fight worthy of pay per view! I was stuck in my stand until nearly 7 pm while all of this played out.
> The real kick in the nads is that I never seen any of the deer but all were with in 75 yds! To thick and to late,
> Guess where I am sitting in the morning


I'm guessing... on the ground, 75yds from where you were tonight [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

I seen 12 deer yesterday evening...a big 8 came from behind my blind right after dark and stood 5 yards away. He made a scrape and then walked directly in-front of the blind at about three foot! He grunted a couple times and then took off down the ridge making all kinds of grunts then it sounds like several deer were running. They must have been a hot doe in the area but I wasn’t able to see what was going on due to it being to dark. Looks like work today will prevent me from making it to the woods this evening. Hopefully tomorrow morning the deer movement is as hot as it was last night!


----------



## Wayofthewoods

Been sitting in Muskingum county since Tuesday evening . Have seen a buck every sit , biggest being 120 8 pt . Couple chases in thickets that I couldn’t see . Also had a crotch horn chase after a bob cat while blowing at it . Decent 8 this morning chasing real early


----------



## z7master167

Had a legit 220" buck sneak in on me this morning at 15 yds, frigging branch beside my stand wouldnt allow me to draw back, he busted me and trotted off


----------



## AmishMan007

Anyone going to try to brave the 60 degree weather tonight? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

AmishMan007 said:


> Anyone going to try to brave the 60 degree weather tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am,Its.November and it may be the worst or Best hunt of my life.I sure ain't going to kill one at home.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

AmishMan007 said:


> Anyone going to try to brave the 60 degree weather tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll be out, Had good movement yesterday afternoon, and this morning was almost at a standstill so I hope they’ll be on their feet


----------



## mandrroofing

This is one im hoping to stick.I stock this cam on a new scrape i found. Needs to make a daylight appearance [emoji1696]
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rocken rod

AmishMan007 said:


> Anyone going to try to brave the 60 degree weather tonight?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the weather isn’t looking great for midday movement for the next 4-5 days so I would be out in the evening for sure. Saw 5 buck yesterday afternoon one 8 I believe to be 3 1/2, and you know the old saying Can’t kill um from the Couch!!


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone elce starting to sit all day?Ihave typically see midday movment starting around the 7th in my area.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## wetman275

Went out Thursday afternoon at 2 pm till dark nothing Marion co.


----------



## Tbass3574

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone elce starting to sit all day?Ihave typically see midday movment starting around the 7th in my area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I’ll be out all day sits till Monday. With this heat I’m thinking a lot of the bucks will be moving at night, taking a break in the morning then up on their feet mid day


----------



## jmartinez19

Small guy this morning 2 doe as well. Sitting all day. Let’s see what the afternoon brings 
Portage co


----------



## AmishMan007

rocken rod said:


> Well the weather isn’t looking great for midday movement for the next 4-5 days so I would be out in the evening for sure. Saw 5 buck yesterday afternoon one 8 I believe to be 3 1/2, and you know the old saying Can’t kill um from the Couch!!


Well said! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Got in the stand about 2:30 in southern Richland. Seen a big boy chasing a doe on my way in and had a smaller buck watch me get into my stand before I knew he was there lol. Definitely on their feet already which is nice in this heat.


----------



## Hammer-ed

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone elce starting to sit all day?Ihave typically see midday movment starting around the 7th in my area.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I plan to do all day set tomorrow and Sunday.we shall see how it turns out. Good luck


----------



## arrow179

Been in the stand for about an hour already. House cat is all I’ve seen so far. Not helping that the neighbor is running chainsaw and blowing leaves...guess that’s suburban hunting for ya! Licking Co


----------



## Camodan01

Seen 10 different bucks this morning none over 120” Meigs county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Back in the saddle again.....it’s prime time right now

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Taking the day off today, moved a stand and cameras today and found some new buck sign popping up. It nice to be in the recliner tonight but I am watching the hill and front yard. There is a doe in our garden plot right now.


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That explains it. You're shooting from the wrong side of the riser lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Talked to my cousin and a friend of mine hunting two different areas in southern Ohio. My cousin has seen a small 5pt, my buddy has seen bucks chasing all day, including 3 shooter bucks. Sums it up for you right there. Location location location. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jace

on my way this coming monday, supposed to be very warm for a few days, I dont care, Ima coming, wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> That explains it. You're shooting from the wrong side of the riser lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hahaha nah I’m shooting from the best side of the riser lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Put down a nice one yesterday about 430pm. Morning was slow, but afternoon was great. Saw a cpl shooters! Heat seems to be slowing them a tad. Good luck to all!





































Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

The wife had a great night. She passed a few small bucks and saw the big 8 we have for the third time in the last two days. He was at 30 yards but she couldn’t get a shot due to the brush










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

2X_LUNG said:


> Put down a nice one yesterday about 430pm. Morning was slow, but afternoon was great. Saw a cpl shooters! Heat seems to be slowing them a tad. Good luck to all!
> View attachment 7302309
> View attachment 7302310
> View attachment 7302312
> View attachment 7302313
> View attachment 7302314
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


Congrats man! Awesome deer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

2X_LUNG said:


> Put down a nice one yesterday about 430pm. Morning was slow, but afternoon was great. Saw a cpl shooters! Heat seems to be slowing them a tad. Good luck to all!
> View attachment 7302309
> View attachment 7302310
> View attachment 7302312
> View attachment 7302313
> View attachment 7302314
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


He’s an old warrior for sure, congratulations


----------



## Wayofthewoods

Got down from my stand around 1 and snuck into the backside of a bottom and found an old 13 point bedded with a doe at 100 yards . Was stuck in the wide open next to a 15 inch tree for 3.5 hrs never moved . He got up twice to breed her and 2 other times to chase off other bucks . They might’ve moved 150 yards total from 1:30 to dark .20 minutes before dark the Doe got up and moved to 20 yards while the buck made his move in I tried drawing back when he was at 50 behind a tree cutting the distance , dead calm . Doe picked me up game over . Awesome hunt though ended up seeing 2 other 2.5 yr old 8 pts that tried to move In on the doe .


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats 2X, definitely a stud buck! I saw a few bucks cruising/chasing tonight and rattled in an up n comer that sprinted in and destroyed a sappling 15 yards in front of me. A buddy's wife put down a 150"+ 9 tonight, and he was cruising through. I'll be in eastern Knox tomorrow morning and stoked that things are heating up!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Tim/OH said:


> Hahaha nah I’m shooting from the best side of the riser lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


A fellow lefty. I like it!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

2X_LUNG said:


> Put down a nice one yesterday about 430pm. Morning was slow, but afternoon was great. Saw a cpl shooters! Heat seems to be slowing them a tad. Good luck to all!
> View attachment 7302309
> View attachment 7302310
> View attachment 7302312
> View attachment 7302313
> View attachment 7302314
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


He’s a beaut!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Great looking buck 2x! Congrats


----------



## Tim/OH

Didn’t see anything yesterday evening hoping that change this morning......nothing so far


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations 2x


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Didn’t see anything yesterday evening hoping that change this morning......nothing so far
> 
> 
> Tim


Nothing for me last night either. 
Had a deer walk behind me 20 minutes before light this morning.


----------



## DL07

2 bucks so far this morning. To dark still when they came through to get a real good look though.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Been in a stand since little before daylight. Have 2 different different does being chased by more than one buck about 4 minutes apart. None would stop at any calls, or any noise I made! This may be a good day. I plan to set all day today and tomorrow. Good luck guys


----------



## mandrroofing

Blew a deer our walking in,i hate that! Seen 3 does since 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

Absolutely NOTHING moving so far here in Tuscarawas county! Other than 1 cat...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

4 bucks so far all 2.5 or younger


----------



## RH1

Doinfire08 said:


> Absolutely NOTHING moving so far here in Tuscarawas county! Other than 1 cat...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, I'm in tuscarawas County to


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Nothing for me last night either.
> Had a deer walk behind me 20 minutes before light this morning.


Doe and a fawn so far....


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

A 3 year old 125", a 2 year old basket 8, and a spike cruising, then a different spike chasing a doe all over. All prior to 8am. Smelled like Buck Bomb in 2 different spots on my way in this morning. Eastern Knox county.


----------



## corybrown50

Hamilton County....does up and eating acorns. Nothing else since 9:30.

A bit of a late side observation. Did anyone else's kids only get left Twix on Halloween? I told them it was propaganda and no one in our house is going to like the left Twix and I would dispose of them appropriately...


Sorry, I brought some with me to the stand.



Cory
www.20FeetClosertoGod.com


----------



## Outback Man

Slow morning in Warren. Group of three does just after first light and a small buck cruising the opposite direction they went a little while later. A yote that I couldn’t get closer than 80 yards and then one single doe popped out of a wood lot to snack in a freshly cut bean field. Gonna hunt same location tonight and throw a decoy out. Think the framer is going to finish cutting the beans tonight on the opposite side of the field as I’m gonna sit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgs1967

All hell broke loose yesterday morning. Had 3 different bucks chasing does all over. Had a borderline shooter but passed. Probably should have smoked him. He had a giant body and was mature. Probably 6 years old but his rack wasn't huge. Walked two miles back to my truck and realized I forgot my bow. Got lost in the woods and two hours later I found my bow. Then walked two miles thru swamps in the dark back to the truck. I won't do that again. Lol.


----------



## rocken rod

cgs1967 said:


> All hell broke loose yesterday morning. Had 3 different bucks chasing does all over. Had a borderline shooter but passed. Probably should have smoked him. He had a giant body and was mature. Probably 6 years old but his rack wasn't huge. Walked two miles back to my truck and realized I forgot my bow. Got lost in the woods and two hours later I found my bow. Then walked two miles thru swamps in the dark back to the truck. I won't do that again. Lol.


Yikes 😳


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man it’s hot, ugh


----------



## Tbass3574

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Man it’s hot, ugh


Real hot. Expectations are low this afternoon


----------



## mandrroofing

Midday snack.the best thing that has happened to me today









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

mandrroofing said:


> Midday snack.the best thing that has happened to me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Those things are delicious. Two of those and a pack of peanut butter and you have a good sandwich lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

mtn3531 said:


> Those things are delicious. Two of those and a pack of peanut butter and you have a good sandwich lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol they are quite good.they are left over from my elk hunt.the expiration date says 2018!but they still Taste good 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

mandrroofing said:


> Lol they are quite good.they are left over from my elk hunt.the expiration date says 2018!but they still Taste good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It's honey, that doesn't go bad lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

This forky just came through









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## corybrown50

mandrroofing said:


> Midday snack.the best thing that has happened to me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Better than leftist Twix?

Cory
www.20FeetClosertoGod.com


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

A guy in my camp shot this buck last night. Let him sit overnight because it was a little back and lost blood after first 100 yards. Looked 9 hours today and couldn’t find him. Lost blood. Gridded. Searched three nearby water sources. Looks like a liver shot to me. Almost certainly dead. The luminock can be seen in the video frame I attached. Hunter was 18 feet above, shot was 15 yards, muzzy broad head. Any thoughts on the shot? 











Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## jason03

If it didn’t catch the heart which obviously it didn’t it looks low to me, but I have 60yr old eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Looks like liver to me.....the shot really isn’t that far back

That deer is dead the question is where did he die at.....I can’t believe y’all didn’t find him smh

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Yeah it’s kind of a touch low Jason 

Tim


----------



## mtn3531

May be low enough and back enough to miss the liver

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles

Had to cut poison ivy off the only good tree along the field I'm in tonight. Minimal sign and low activity this weekend so far. If I dont see any deer tonight I'll be a little disgruntled.... and itchy

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

Anyone know a deer tracking dog service in Meigs or someone willing to come to Meigs county my buddy shot a buck and can’t find it Simone willing to come this evening would be great











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> A guy in my camp shot this buck last night. Let him sit overnight because it was a little back and lost blood after first 100 yards. Looked 9 hours today and couldn’t find him. Lost blood. Gridded. Searched three nearby water sources. Looks like a liver shot to me. Almost certainly dead. The luminock can be seen in the video frame I attached. Hunter was 18 feet above, shot was 15 yards, muzzy broad head. Any thoughts on the shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


That’s a dead deer. I’d search in the direction he was last seen and go towards the thickest stuff I could find...good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Thing that I'm wondering, is that lumenok coming from right to left, or left to right? Camera angle can be different than shooter's angle, makes a difference. My cousin hit a good buck earlier, blood you could follow at a walk, stood up in front of them and he didn't have his bow in his hand. No luck with that one either. Sounds like today has been a tough day for several guys. Hope they all find their deer. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse tonight in western Meigs.


----------



## Wayofthewoods

My cousin took this guy tonight 100 yards off the rd in a thicket . Muskingum county. Back to NY we go it’s been a blast.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Not a creature was stirring not even a mouse tonight in western Meigs.


Not in tuscarawas County either. 
Morning hunt for me tomorrow and back to work Monday


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

mtn3531 said:


> Thing that I'm wondering, is that lumenok coming from right to left, or left to right? Camera angle can be different than shooter's angle, makes a difference. My cousin hit a good buck earlier, blood you could follow at a walk, stood up in front of them and he didn't have his bow in his hand. No luck with that one either. Sounds like today has been a tough day for several guys. Hope they all find their deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks guys for the feedback. The shot is straight on even though the nock kind of looks like it comes from the side. Go pro mounted on stabilizer. Last night I told the guy that was definitely a dead deer and I can’t believe we haven’t found it. My guess is that it is close by and just bedded or tucked into a downfall. Going to give it another run through tomorrow. I guess it it possible it’s stomach shot since it’s low and back but it’s not that far back and the arrow was all dark blood no digested matter. I appreciate everyone confirming my belief that it is a dead deer. He just needs to be found. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## WEEGEE

too hot for the deer i'm after.....maybe right at dark, but not too promising right now. if and when the temps drop will help.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Took the weekend off to cut soybeans- was harvesting in a heavily wooded area on the Medina-Wayne Co line where we ALWAYS see deer. Almost 18 hours in the combine the last 2 days, and I didn’t see a single deer... not one. Highly unusual. Heat has to have them moving at night.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

WEEGEE said:


> too hot for the deer i'm after.....maybe right at dark, but not too promising right now. if and when the temps drop will help.


I have decided to sit only mornings after sitting these hot afternoons with zero movement. I am seeing most of the movement and chasing in the early mornings. mid-70s through Tuesday with 90% rain in the forecast Weds isn’t what I call hunting weather. A bit cooler mid week this coming week might help. This weather has slowed movement to near zero even at night on our cams. GL all...


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County-Well the big wide 10 from Monday came out again last night about an hour before dark. Crossed a bean field and entered the woods I was in. Didn’t care about my decoy (150-200 yards away) and didn’t care about any calls but would stop and look around when I grunted. A couple does popped out of the woods from the same spot shortly after he went in and then he came back out. He was following those two but not pushing or harassing and totally at his own pace. He walked 20-30 yards in front of my blind and I just had to watch from my tree 275 yards away. Looked like he made a couple of scrapes by it too. Pushed a little 4 point off that showed up and just casually walked around. I don’t even know where to begin to guess how wide he is. 

Pulled in this morning and had three does walking down the front of the woods. Saw a set of eyes inside the woods just watching thing. I’m hunting in the other side of the property this morning so no worry about spooking them. They were also headed towards a couple of my cams and sure enough the three does got their pic taken and three minutes later so did he. The trail cam pic does his width no justice but I got some video from last night that I’ll also post a still from (low quality as video had focus issues and pic is of computer from phone.) if I can get a north wind I can hunt that blind at night and maybe get a crack at him. Looks like he hit another cam in the middle of the night too. I’m running 7 cams and these are the first two times he’s shown up on them and at opposite corners of the woodlot so he’s definitely getting more active. 

Other than that a group of three does and a small buck cruising in the morning and a great story about the landowners wife and my decoy.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

When I was getting dressed at the truck my cell cam went off and it was a nice 8 pt walking by....I think he might have came back by after I got in the stand because a deer walked by and it was a steady walk, not a stop and feed walk

Heard a lot of deer walking through before sunrise but haven’t seen anything yet

Tim


----------



## blazinsoles

DEAD out this morning 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Had a 140s 10 trailing a Doe at about 80 yards. She led him away of course.., Had a second Doe working towards me and was hoping the buck would come give her a sniff. She got to 56 yards then a spike I see about every sit comes in and runs her off. All between 7:45 and 8. Northeast Medina County.


----------



## murphy31

Deer chasing all around me this morning in Richland county. Had a shooter 8 at 45 yards. Then a smaller buck came up and joined the party. Shot a big 9 pointer Friday afternoon. Heard that shoulder thwack. Looked for all day yesterday. Lost blood after about 500 yards. Then did a body search the rest of the day. With 0 luck. Not a good feeling one bit.


----------



## callmin

Made a mock scrape and had 4 bucks and numerous does visit last night. Two of the bucks were shooters. Almost everything moving at night, I would assume due to the heat. Rattled in a couple little ones at 5 last evening but it been pretty slow in my part of Richland County need cooler weather.


----------



## Doinfire08

Sat till 11 this morning and saw ZERO deer. I did manage to call in 4 big gobblers by mouth and drew them in to 15 yards in front of the blind. Pretty cool experience. Was planning to take one but they picked up on my white face in that black blind pretty quickly and they turned back to go back the way they can from. I pulled 4 cards on the way out and every single camera has no daylight pics at all....NONE. Everything is all nighttime movement. I’m only hunting mornings because the afternoon temps have all the deer bedded. - Tuscarawas county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

I sat until 1130 today and saw 1 doe.
This is the slowest I can ever remember our farm during season. 

Tuscarawas county


----------



## Hammer-ed

Day number two of all day set... yesterday a good bit of action earlier in the morning with deer movement...the rest of the day and evening nothing... today nothing so far, hopeful for something to happen this evening..


----------



## Tn10point

Day two of my week long hunt here in Jackson County. So far two small bucks and one doe. It sure is disheartening to prep all year for this one week. And the weather take a turn for the worse


----------



## Tbass3574

Tn10point said:


> Day two of my week long hunt here in Jackson County. So far two small bucks and one doe. It sure is disheartening to prep all year for this one week. And the weather take a turn for the worse


I hear ya, drive from NY for a 5 day rut trip. Have seen next to no deer because of the weather. Last day tomorrow and it’s supposed to be the warmest


----------



## Wayofthewoods

Tbass3574 said:


> I hear ya, drive from NY for a 5 day rut trip. Have seen next to no deer because of the weather. Last day tomorrow and it’s supposed to be the warmest


I saw 11 bucks in 4 days on public since tues evening. I learned there was minimal if not any movement in the open hard woods and ridges . Deer were chasing in thick bottoms every day. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## WEEGEE

*absolutely* no deer movement all day ,in the sanctuary...1 doe was up ,just as i was leaving...2 days ago over 30 with 14 standing beside the blind...11 bucks so far ,but no biggies....sun tan lotion anyone?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I cannot remember a warmer first week of November and it looks warm 50s-70s through the 22d. Pretty bad when I am looking forward to 50 degree temps Thursday.


----------



## sorpian1030

Hunting has been slow in union county. I only had a small window and of course weather has been terrible. But sticking with it. Had a cool encounter tonight over my decoy. 110” 8 point wanted to fight. Killed my decoy. All movement last 15 mins of light.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

Where about in union county are you?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

No movement here until 10-15 minutes before dark. Only buck movement for the past 3 days has been between 1 and 3 AM. Think I am going to stay out for the next three days, winterize the boat, wash and wax the Jeep, mow grass and maybe plink some tree rats.


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> No movement here until 10-15 minutes before dark. Only buck movement for the past 3 days has been between 1 and 3 AM. Think I am going to stay out for the next three days, winterize the boat, wash and wax the Jeep, mow grass and maybe plink some tree rats.


No kidding... im almost glad that my vacations over and I'm forced to go back to work. 
I need a couple days to get my head back on straight after getting it kicked in since last Saturday!!


----------



## sorpian1030

Marysville. Been hunting here on and off for last 15 yrs.


----------



## RH1

Wayofthewoods said:


> I saw 11 bucks in 4 days on public since tues evening. I learned there was minimal if not any movement in the open hard woods and ridges . Deer were chasing in thick bottoms every day. Good luck tomorrow!


Liar!!!
Hahaha jk.. we're all busy busting are asses on private property with nothing to show for it and you found the hot spot. Go get em , and when you do.....
Please tell me where!!


----------



## Outback Man

Slow night in Warren. Small buck following a doe was it until just before dark a doe cam in. She was all by herself, she worked a scrape, and walked around with her tail up. I really kind of wanted to shoot her but help off thinking for sure she’d have a bucks in tow...nope. My big boy was back up front on cam again tonight so he’s moving regularly now, all over the property, and still seems a little patterned. Man I’d give a left you know what doe a northern wind (N or NW if anyone is listening.[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Well, I've got 3in of snow on the ground and it's still coming down and the highs aren't going to get out of the mid 30s all week. I'll try to send some of this y'alls way. Those temps are ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mtn3531 said:


> Well, I've got 3in of snow on the ground and it's still coming down and the highs aren't going to get out of the mid 30s all week. I'll try to send some of this y'alls way. Those temps are ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Send a lot please, don’t be stingy...LOL


----------



## arrowflinger79

Game Set Match! I had a buck I was targeting but he was only showing up at dark on my food plot. He was pretty consistent but never during the day. At the last minute I decided to hunt tonight and was planning on going to a stand on a cut corn field. As I was walking out I realized the wind was going to be perfect for my food plot so I decided to head there instead. I got into the stand very late and got settled in at 4. Something I always do after I get settled in is say a quick prayer asking for safety while in the stand and a great evening enjoying God's creation. While I was praying I heard foot steps coming my way. Suddenly at 45 yards I see a nice set of antlers. The only problem was he was coming in down wind. I knew I didn't have anything to lose so I gave him a few bleats. He kept looking my way but after a couple minutes he continued walking away. I then gave him a couple grunts and he immediately stopped again and started taking some steps as if he was going to come around behind me. After a few more minutes I could just barely see him through the brush but noticed he was started to walk away toward the CRP field. As a last ditch effort I gave him 2 snort wheezes. I could no longer see him but after a few minutes of silence I heard him turn and realized he was coming in. He ended up giving me a very nice broadside 20 yard shot and he only went 50 yards. The very nice part was he died on the trail I walk in on and was only 10 yards from the field edge. Conservative rough score of 146 3/8".


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Heck of a deer! A stud for sure. Well done on a hot day. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## LONG RANGE

arrowflinger79 said:


> Game Set Match! I had a buck I was targeting but he was only showing up at dark on my food plot. He was pretty consistent but never during the day. At the last minute I decided to hunt tonight and was planning on going to a stand on a cut corn field. As I was walking out I realized the wind was going to be perfect for my food plot so I decided to head there instead. I got into the stand very late and got settled in at 4. Something I always do after I get settled in is say a quick prayer asking for safety while in the stand and a great evening enjoying God's creation. While I was praying I heard foot steps coming my way. Suddenly at 45 yards I see a nice set of antlers. The only problem was he was coming in down wind. I knew I didn't have anything to lose so I gave him a few bleats. He kept looking my way but after a couple minutes he continued walking away. I then gave him a couple grunts and he immediately stopped again and started taking some steps as if he was going to come around behind me. After a few more minutes I could just barely see him through the brush but noticed he was started to walk away toward the CRP field. As a last ditch effort I gave him 2 snort wheezes. I could no longer see him but after a few minutes of silence I heard him turn and realized he was coming in. He ended up giving me a very nice broadside 20 yard shot and he only went 50 yards. The very nice part was he died on the trail I walk in on and was only 10 yards from the field edge. Conservative rough score of 146 3/8".
> View attachment 7303392
> View attachment 7303394
> View attachment 7303395


Congrats! He is a stud!!


----------



## Orvisman73

I know this is the Ohio thread, but I’d thought I’d post a pic of the public land buck I got in KY this past Saturday. It was warm but we had a pretty nice morning and was able to grunt this guy into 40 yards. Bucks were chasing does right at first light and at dark. Now it’s time to focus back on Ohio public.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinx1014

Is that an LBL Buck by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone elce in stand this morning? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

jinx1014 said:


> Is that an LBL Buck by chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, north central area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone elce in stand this morning?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


As much as I wanted to sleep in, I dragged myself to the stand


----------



## mandrroofing

Tbass3574 said:


> As much as I wanted to sleep in, I dragged myself to the stand


its hard to do,especially when ots been slow.all it takes is just one! [emoji1696]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbass3574

mandrroofing said:


> its hard to do,especially when ots been slow.all it takes is just one! [emoji1696]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Exactly, never know what November could bring. Good luck


----------



## cjcg7980

My nephew killed this buck Friday night in Meigs county.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

sorpian1030 said:


> Marysville. Been hunting here on and off for last 15 yrs.


Nice, I’m near Raymond. I hunt a couple properties near byhalia.


----------



## cla5675

“Anyone elce in the stand.”

Present


----------



## Outback Man

Warren is dead. One spike a few minutes ago. Cam activity died overnight. Only two doe pics today on opposites sides of the back of the woods. Of course m in the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cla5675

Just had a small 8 come through pushing a doe all over. Southern Greene county.


----------



## z7hunter11

Outback Man said:


> Warren is dead. One spike a few minutes ago. Cam activity died overnight. Only two doe pics today on opposites sides of the back of the woods. Of course m in the front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Monday l, Tuesday and Wednesday last week were crazy days for me in Highland county. After yesterday and so far today, I think I’ll go back to work tomorrow. Maybe try Thursday and Friday .


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Tbass3574 said:


> As much as I wanted to sleep in, I dragged myself to the stand


Its been really good in Morgan County last night and this morning. I saw a shooter last night and one this morning.

Last night a good buck chased a hot doe right under my stand.


----------



## tim1676

arrowflinger79 said:


> Game Set Match! I had a buck I was targeting but he was only showing up at dark on my food plot. He was pretty consistent but never during the day. At the last minute I decided to hunt tonight and was planning on going to a stand on a cut corn field. As I was walking out I realized the wind was going to be perfect for my food plot so I decided to head there instead. I got into the stand very late and got settled in at 4. Something I always do after I get settled in is say a quick prayer asking for safety while in the stand and a great evening enjoying God's creation. While I was praying I heard foot steps coming my way. Suddenly at 45 yards I see a nice set of antlers. The only problem was he was coming in down wind. I knew I didn't have anything to lose so I gave him a few bleats. He kept looking my way but after a couple minutes he continued walking away. I then gave him a couple grunts and he immediately stopped again and started taking some steps as if he was going to come around behind me. After a few more minutes I could just barely see him through the brush but noticed he was started to walk away toward the CRP field. As a last ditch effort I gave him 2 snort wheezes. I could no longer see him but after a few minutes of silence I heard him turn and realized he was coming in. He ended up giving me a very nice broadside 20 yard shot and he only went 50 yards. The very nice part was he died on the trail I walk in on and was only 10 yards from the field edge. Conservative rough score of 146 3/8".
> View attachment 7303392
> View attachment 7303394
> View attachment 7303395


Nice work and a nice deer. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sorpian1030

Slow morning here in Union. Haven’t seen a thing.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Too hot for me...


----------



## SPLUS1

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Its been really good in Morgan County last night and this morning. I saw a shooter last night and one this morning.
> 
> Last night a good buck chased a hot doe right under my stand.


I'm im Muskingum city and its been slow nothing the last two mornings


----------



## Tim/OH

Who else is hunting this afternoon....I stayed in yesterday afternoon 

Tim


----------



## Outback Man

Tim/OH said:


> Who else is hunting this afternoon....I stayed in yesterday afternoon
> 
> Tim


I’m out. Hiked to the back of the property where I’ve been having my big boy encounters. Went early cause I figured that no matter what I was gonna get sweaty so I might as well take advantage of it and throw a much bigger and more comfortable stand up in this tree as it seems like I’ll be spending a lot of time here. This breeze might save my life cause it got hot. Been out for two hours and just squirrels so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

My friend(land owner) who owns the other property I hunt, text me this morning around 8:50am and said 3 bucks walked under my stand all within 10 mins and one of them was a shooter smh


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> My friend(land owner) who owns the other property I hunt, text me this morning around 8:50am and said 3 bucks walked under my stand all within 10 mins and one of them was a shooter smh
> 
> 
> Tim


He should have kept that to himself lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> He should have kept that to himself lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Lol.....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I told him I will be out later this week lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Outback Man said:


> I’m out. Hiked to the back of the property where I’ve been having my big boy encounters. Went early cause I figured that no matter what I was gonna get sweaty so I might as well take advantage of it and throw a much bigger and more comfortable stand up in this tree as it seems like I’ll be spending a lot of time here. This breeze might save my life cause it got hot. Been out for two hours and just squirrels so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m out too thank god for the breeze lol...it’s actually not bad at all

Tim


----------



## Hammer-ed

Tim/OH said:


> Who else is hunting this afternoon....I stayed in yesterday afternoon
> 
> Tim


Even with the warm weather it’s November...I gotta be in the woods when I’m not working...I got in around 230 today and haven’t seen or heard any movement as of yet..


----------



## Tim/OH

Hammer-ed said:


> Even with the warm weather it’s November...I gotta be in the woods when I’m not working...I got in around 230 today and haven’t seen or heard any movement as of yet..


I’m with you man....that’s what I kept telling myself when I was getting dressed lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Hammer-ed

I’m starting to believe the deer are tired of 2020 as well and are just social distancing themselves from me having any opportunity at a shot this year🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tbass3574

A lot of action right before dark tonight, my dad who was about 300 yards away from me had two shooters walking together but never got closer than 80 yards, weird that they are still grouped together. And at last light I had what I couldn’t tell if it was a 2.5 or 3.5 year old come into my set


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ha ha, so I stayed in tonight and did some work around the house, yard and garage. Finished up early and came in. 1735 the nice 8 that makes a every other night appearance in the front yard comes out and strolls by 100 yards away. Two does were following him and he didn’t have any interest in them whatsoever. Going to climb tomorrow morning early.


----------



## Tn10point

Punched my Ohio tag this morning on a nine point. Grunted at him over 100yds away. And he turned around and came to 20yds. Where the Rage Trypan turned his lights out.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tn10point said:


> Punched my Ohio tag this morning on a nine point. Grunted at him over 100yds away. And he turned around and came to 20yds. Where the Rage Trypan turned his lights out.
> View attachment 7303858


Congratulations


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats to everyone who has scored in the past few days! Some real dandy bucks hitting this thread recently! Gotta love this time of year. Really looking forward to this weekend, with the drop in temps, and sure we'll see a bunch more great bucks posted. I'll be back out Friday afternoon. Good luck this week guys n gals.


----------



## mtn3531

Tn10point said:


> Punched my Ohio tag this morning on a nine point. Grunted at him over 100yds away. And he turned around and came to 20yds. Where the Rage Trypan turned his lights out.
> View attachment 7303858


Sometimes it takes a Tennessean[emoji23][emoji23]. We suck at football but we can still kill stuff lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Like someone else said things kind of blew up right before dark. About twenty or thirty minutes shy of last light three does popped out across the bean field in front of me. Shortly after that three more popped out in the same field but from the right. Shortly after that three more popped out in the field behind me. Last light came so I started packing up but knew I’d be there for awhile u til the fields clears. Right then I saw a single doe coming a long the tree line edge behind me. She moved in to my tree line and stood right next to my tree. Then I heard the light grunt ticks/pops followed by a longer high pitched grunt. Sure as crap by big #1 shooter was right there at 15 yards. She got a little squarely and moved some and he ended up 25 yards away for 5 more minutes before heading out after her. Thief encounter in the last week with him. Think stuff is about to explode. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWOhio carnivor

Punched my buck tag here in SW Ohio 11/8


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Anyone else headed out this morning?


----------



## aaron1203

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Anyone else headed out this morning?


Drinking coffee now🤙🏻 Headed to one of my closer stands this morning since it stays shaded much later into the morning. Hopefully stays a little cooler air temps. Good luck!


----------



## The Phantom

Headed out in 15 minutes.
Won't be out all morning, but will go back out around 3 if possible.


----------



## k&j8

Had this guy at 40 yards this morning. He came in about 30 seconds behind a doe and fawn. She didn’t take the normal ditch crossing and got above me on the ridge. She spooked, he left, I cried.


----------



## Outback Man

Thought for sure I’d be walking into a full on orgy with non-stop action this morning but nope, just two does (momma and yearling) out in the field for about 10-20 minutes and that’s been it. Hardly even any squirrel action. Maybe an all day sit isn’t the best idea today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toporshop

The last few days have been dead in Athens for me. The cameras aren't showing any movement either. I sat on a food plot this morning and hadn't seen anything until around 8am. I could hear deer running in the CRP field next to me and then I heard grunting and growling and noises that I have never heard a deer make. I finally spotted movement and there were 3 big bucks and a small buck chasing a doe. They chased her withing 20 yds of me but they never slowed down. 

The rut is definitely happening 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Out til 830AM in Knox.
Nothing but a couple squirrels.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Head two bucks tending does this morning, no sightings. Sat till 1000. Meigs Co.


----------



## irishhacker

limb_bender said:


> Settle down sport. Your getting agitated. I didnt mean to rock your world like this. Keep buying the magic potions and waffers. Its all good. Dont forget to spin in a clockwise rotation 4 times before opening your tote. Trust me, it works. ................... I mean I think it works..................... I mean it cant hurt................. and it wont cost much.





Outback Man said:


> Warren County-Well the big wide 10 from Monday came out again last night about an hour before dark. Crossed a bean field and entered the woods I was in. Didn’t care about my decoy (150-200 yards away) and didn’t care about any calls but would stop and look around when I grunted. A couple does popped out of the woods from the same spot shortly after he went in and then he came back out. He was following those two but not pushing or harassing and totally at his own pace. He walked 20-30 yards in front of my blind and I just had to watch from my tree 275 yards away. Looked like he made a couple of scrapes by it too. Pushed a little 4 point off that showed up and just casually walked around. I don’t even know where to begin to guess how wide he is.
> 
> Pulled in this morning and had three does walking down the front of the woods. Saw a set of eyes inside the woods just watching thing. I’m hunting in the other side of the property this morning so no worry about spooking them. They were also headed towards a couple of my cams and sure enough the three does got their pic taken and three minutes later so did he. The trail cam pic does his width no justice but I got some video from last night that I’ll also post a still from (low quality as video had focus issues and pic is of computer from phone.) if I can get a north wind I can hunt that blind at night and maybe get a crack at him. Looks like he hit another cam in the middle of the night too. I’m running 7 cams and these are the first two times he’s shown up on them and at opposite corners of the woodlot so he’s definitely getting more active.
> 
> Other than that a group of three does and a small buck cruising in the morning and a great story about the landowners wife and my decoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your camera inside a faraday cage???


----------



## aaron1203

Got it done in Meigs today!







Had a doe come through right at first light and this guy came trailing through about 20 minutes later. 32 yard shot, ran 20 yards!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats Aaron on a good looking buck!


----------



## mtn3531

irishhacker said:


> Is your camera inside a faraday cage???


He said the pics were stills from a video he took off of his computer lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

mtn3531 said:


> He said the pics were stills from a video he took off of his computer lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep...having issues working the focus like I want with the branches on had to shoot thru. While watching on computer saw a couple of spots that were at least decent enough on video to get a look at him so I snapped a few shots with my phone. I don’t think they make high fence net cages do they???[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX

aaron1203 said:


> Got it done in Meigs today!
> View attachment 7304112
> Had a doe come through right at first light and this guy came trailing through about 20 minutes later. 32 yard shot, ran 20 yards!


nice job! Great buck


----------



## Hampton3

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Its been really good in Morgan County last night and this morning. I saw a shooter last night and one this morning.
> 
> Last night a good buck chased a hot doe right under my stand.


I’ve been stuck at work since the season opened. I can‘t wait to get down there and get in the woods! Good luck to you guys!


----------



## Mao

Shot him Monday evening. He was on a hot doe. A couple doe bleats brought her to me with him in tow. Right place at the right time. Coshocton County. Congrats to everyone that has scored. I’ve had a rough season leading up to this, but it changed in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Outback Man

Long boring day in Warren after an all day sit until the last hour. Had 7-9 does come out of the woodlot the big ten has come out of in the evenings several times. They got about 1/3-1/2 way across the bean field and then he popped out. It’s was like he was the herd bull. He acted like he might run them but then trotted right by like he didn’t care about then and entered woods across the field from me. The does nearly finished crossing the field and he popped back out and browsed and again acted like they were even there. Then he gave the stink eye to a small four point that was trying to enter the field, and then I scared him into the next county with some light rattling in the wind 200 yards away. I’ve got an idea and a plan though. Maybe things will come together Saturday when I can get back out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog1

Mao said:


> View attachment 7304229
> 
> Shot him Monday evening. He was on a hot doe. A couple doe bleats brought her to me with him in tow. Right place at the right time. Coshocton County. Congrats to everyone that has scored. I’ve had a rough season leading up to this, but it changed in a matter of seconds.


Great buck, congratulations


----------



## Hammer-ed

I decided to not hunt yesterday evening, due to the warm weather and not getting home from work until after 330. This evening looks to be good temperature should be more tolerable and deer should be on their feet after this cold front and rain


----------



## RH1

Hammer-ed said:


> I decided to not hunt yesterday evening, due to the warm weather and not getting home from work until after 330. This evening looks to be good temperature should be more tolerable and deer should be on their feet after this cold front and rain


I'm planning to be in the stand about noon. When the sun starts to peek out this afternoon after the front moves through the deer should be moving good


----------



## The Phantom

I'll be in Licking county this afternoon.
Hope the farmer got the corn off since I was there last.


----------



## jhiggs1216

Saw one doe this morning in marion county.


----------



## Hammer-ed

RH1 said:


> I'm planning to be in the stand about noon. When the sun starts to peek out this afternoon after the front moves through the deer should be moving good


I hope so, good luck!


----------



## cla5675

2 small 8 points cruising today in Southern Greene county. One at 8:15 and one at 11. Saw chasing the last few days but nothing yet today.


----------



## footshooter

First time ever I took a day of my rut vacation and took the dogs out for pheasant yesterday... hoping tonight and the rest of the week get us back to more normal early November deer action. Perfect wind for the sit tonight maybe something good will happen


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Went to pick up a beef we had butchered. At 1020 this morning a monster buck crossed SR 550 in front of us just outside Barlow, Ohio. Man was he a beauty.


----------



## glassguy2511

I killed a decent 9 pt on the 31st. I will try to post pics later.

This weather sucks. Hot, humid and rain. The pics coming in on my cell cam are really slow the past 3 days and very few daylight pics.

Scioto Co


----------



## Ohiyahunter

Saturday was a good day! Punched my tag on this 13 pointer id had my eye on for some time...


----------



## Hammer-ed

Just got in the woods let the party begin....hopefully!?


----------



## Hammer-ed

Ohiyahunter said:


> Saturday was a good day! Punched my tag on this 13 pointer id had my eye on for some time...
> View attachment 7304650
> View attachment 7304651
> View attachment 7304652
> View attachment 7304655


Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Just shot a nice buck (for me) in meigs. Left our property in Morgan because itd been slow 2 days in a row and things worked out. Still have to recover him but he went down about 100 yards from the stand. Pretty sure he’s still there.


----------



## Tim/OH

I just shot a nice 5x5

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Chasing a doe....shot was a little far back but I’m confident that he’s a dead deer....

Tim


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> I just shot a nice 5x5
> 
> Tim


Nice bro,lookimg forward to pics!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

He made a scape about 10 yds from me

Tim


----------



## Sammymusi

You guys having any luck with rattling? I'm struggling here !


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Nice bro,lookimg forward to pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I just shot a nice 5x5
> 
> Tim


Gooooooooooo Tim!


----------



## Tim/OH

Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> Chasing a doe....shot was a little far back but I’m confident that he’s a dead deer....
> 
> Tim


Whoop whoop!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Laying put the red carpet!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Sammymusi said:


> You guys having any luck with rattling? I'm struggling here !


Nope...ran my big boy out of a cut beanfield last night doing it...haven't had a single response to it yet. Horns are coming out of the bag. Too much other stuff in there and could use the extra room.


----------



## zjung

Tim/OH said:


> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Heck yeah man! Looking forward to pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Hahaha...this dirty SOB...you can see my stand in this pic. 22 yards...but I’m back to work until Friday. Now he’s just screwing with me. Was gonna slide into this area with a climber on Saturday cause I wasn’t sure how deep he was going into this part of the woods but had seen him enter it 3-4 times over the last week. About 40 minutes before last light too. I hate deer hunting. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Outback Man said:


> Hahaha...this dirty SOB...you can see my stand in this pic. 22 yards...but I’m back to work until Friday. Now he’s just screwing with me. Was gonna slide into this area with a climber on Saturday cause I wasn’t sure how deep he was going into this part of the woods but had seen him enter it 3-4 times over the last week. About 40 minutes before last light too. I hate deer hunting. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I blame the trail cameras


----------



## Sammymusi

I keep saying I'm gonna take them out but I just can't just feel like I'm cheating on someone when I leave them in the truck !


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

zjung said:


> Heck yeah man! Looking forward to pics!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can’t wait!! Let’s see ‘em story too


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## aaron1203

mandrroofing said:


> Laying put the red carpet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Boom!! I’d say you got him!!


----------



## Sammymusi

Tim any luck ?


----------



## aaron1203

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Just shot a nice buck (for me) in meigs. Left our property in Morgan because itd been slow 2 days in a row and things worked out. Still have to recover him but he went down about 100 yards from the stand. Pretty sure he’s still there.


Heck yeah! Where abouts in Meigs? I’m out in the Langsville area


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Bailey Run Rd. Have some friends that live there. I’m about to go grab the deer now. Hopefully.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

aaron1203 said:


> Heck yeah! Where abouts in Meigs? I’m out in the Langsville area


Bailey Run Road. Have some friends there. I’m about to go try to get this deer now.


----------



## Tim/OH

Omw back out to the property now...my friend just made it home

So he thinks it was the same buck he text me about on Monday.....he said he’s been seeing him everyday chasing since Monday

First hunt of the yr on that property too

update and story to come


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats Tim. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## ChasinTails27

Tim/OH said:


> Omw back out to the property now...my friend just made it home
> 
> So he thinks it was the same buck he text me about on Monday.....he said he’s been seeing him everyday chasing since Monday
> 
> First hunt of the yr on that property too
> 
> update and story to come


Can't wait!!!!


----------



## aaron1203

G


OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Bailey Run Road. Have some friends there. I’m about to go try to get this deer now.


Good luck! That’s right in my neck of the woods! Looking forward to an update!


----------



## ohiobucks

Good luck Tim and OHbowHNTR, let’s see some pics!


----------



## Hemi1989

Good luck , excited to see it


----------



## AmishMan007

Hope to see some pics soon Tim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi1989

On a side note, doe hunting this evening I saw the guy on my avatar at 76 yards straight trotting. Absolute beast of a deer.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

aaron1203 said:


> G
> 
> Good luck! That’s right in my neck of the woods! Looking forward to an update!





ohiobucks said:


> Good luck Tim and OHbowHNTR, let’s see some pics!


Here ya go. Thanks guys.


----------



## AmishMan007

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Here ya go. Thanks guys.


Great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Didn’t find him will go back in the morning.....heavy bright red blood for about 80 yds and after that he circled and then doubled back, and ended up walking around my friend backyard in the open and we lost blood after that....he had his guts hanging out of the exit hole, I bet it ended up clogging the hole....I’m sick right now


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I just keep replaying everything in my head....after the shot he ran about 25 yds and stood there for about 10 mins and just walked away real slow

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

You'll get him Tim, don't beat yourself up!


----------



## hdrking2003

Great buck OHbow!!


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Tim/OH said:


> I just keep replaying everything in my head....after the shot he ran about 25 yds and stood there for about 10 mins and just walked away real slow
> 
> Tim


Two years ago I hit a buck a little back. He did the exact same thing. He ended up being dead about 250 yards from where I shot him and we found him a day and a half later. Hang in there, things might turn out ok.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

AmishMan007 said:


> Great buck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hdrking2003 said:


> Great buck OHbow!!


Thanks guys. You couldn’t see but coyotes got him a little bit in under 2 hours. Most the meats still good.


----------



## Tim/OH

Congratulations on the buck OHbow

I really appreciate all the encouragement from everyone


Tim


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Here ya go. Thanks guys.


Well done!


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Tim/OH said:


> Congratulations on the buck OHbow
> 
> I really appreciate all the encouragement from everyone
> 
> 
> Tim


You’ll get him Tim. Nights like last night are long ones but you know what to do and will track him down. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Tim/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> You’ll get him Tim. Nights like last night are long ones but you know what to do and will track him down.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


 Thanks man....I’m trying to stay positive 

Tim


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Good luck in the recovery Tim!

Great buck OHbow! 

Hopefully this cooler weather gets them up and moving more in the daylight. Hoping to see some does this morning and just enjoy being outdoors!


----------



## aaron1203

Good luck on the recovery Tim! Hoping for a trophy pic sometime this morning!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations OHbow, nice set of antlers.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Stay positive Tim. You will find him today! It is amazing the resiliency that a whitetail has though.


----------



## conservewild

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks man....I’m trying to stay positive
> 
> Tim


That deer was bedded close by and dieing once jumped and he likely was they go a LONG way typically don’t chase them guys if you make a questionable shot give them time


----------



## RH1

Stay positive Tim... you've worked hard for this deer..
I will wait patiently for your pictures.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Stay positive Tim, you will find him..can’t wait to see some photos buddy


----------



## z7hunter11

Crazy year, the 30th thru the 3rd I seen tons of action. 1 deer since on 2 different farms.


----------



## mandrroofing

We are probably in that lock down period,i think we should get some movement swings here soon

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mandrroofing said:


> We are probably in that lock down period,i think we should get some movement swings here soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I tend to agree, it’s absolutely dead here in Meigs since Tuesday.


----------



## standmaster

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Went to pick up a beef we had butchered. At 1020 this morning a monster buck crossed SR 550 in front of us just outside Barlow, Ohio. Man was he a beauty.


East or west of Barlow I live in Bartlett lol


----------



## Tim/OH

Bad news y’all....searched all morning and nothing smh

Im speechless....this is the first deer I’ve lost in my life smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Once again thanks for everyones encouragement....we put in a hell of a effort trying to find this buck only to come up empty

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

When I got to my friends property him and another buddy was already searching with a dog....they told me they jumped 2 big bucks in the process of searching, one of them was 150+ they said

I just been sitting at home replaying everything in my head and where I went wrong....after he made the scrape he turned around, looked at the doe, I drew back and he took a step as I punch the trigger....


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sorry to hear Tim, keep your eye on the sky for a few days as the buzzards may find him.


----------



## doug_andrea

I just went through the same thing...
Only been hunting for 5 years, but shot the biggest buck I've seen while in the stand on Sunday morning. Waited 2 hours, tracked blood for over 600 yards and across a river. Blood ran out in corn stubble. Spent all day Sunday and 4 hours Monday searching every woods, tree line and ditch within a mile. Never found him. I'm sick and don't even want to hunt right now - even in the prime of the rut.

I'm sure my mistake was not letting him lay long enough.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Man, 2020 SUCKS

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammer-ed

Just got into the stand after checking a few trail cameras. Out of two cameras that were getting 1000 plus photos a week. The past 5 days between both cameras have shown just 63 photos... I feel the dreaded lock down has arrived in my area...the next few days may be slow....can’t harvest from the couch though..


----------



## z7master167

Just pulled my card been out since Friday over some corn, I had 2496 pictures, and I promontory even see a deer this eve


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Sorry to hear Tim, keep your eye on the sky for a few days as the buzzards may find him.


 My friend said the exact samething

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Just showed up on my cell cam


Tim












Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## z7hunter11

mandrroofing said:


> We are probably in that lock down period,i think we should get some movement swings here soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I quit t


Tim/OH said:


> Just showed up on my cell cam
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


I was gonna say, I shot one on the 1st, hit it forward because it was quartering to me. Got to much shoulder. Anyways, had really good blood for 200 plus yards then spotty for over 2 miles. Showed up 3 days later on the 4th. Glad he’s still alive, bummed I didn’t make a better shot.


----------



## heli-m hunter

Tim/OH said:


> When I got to my friends property him and another buddy was already searching with a dog....they told me they jumped 2 big bucks in the process of searching, one of them was 150+ they said
> 
> I just been sitting at home replaying everything in my head and where I went wrong....after he made the scrape he turned around, looked at the doe, I drew back and he took a step as I punch the trigger....


Every time I shoot a good buck I have the same issue with my brother. When I get back up to his house he’s always coming out of the door dressed and ready to head out and get him I always have to calm him down and tell him it looks like a decent hit but I’m going to give him a little while so we sit and bs for a little while then I tell him keep you cell phone close I’ll text you when I find him because I’d rather bump him with one person than a couple people so maybe he won’t run very far


----------



## heli-m hunter

Good luck in your search Tim hope all turns out good for ya


----------



## mandrroofing

1000

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Check out this pic i just got,buck mounting a doe from my cell cam.everyone and there brother is getting in on the action now









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron1203

Hate to


Tim/OH said:


> Bad news y’all....searched all morning and nothing smh
> 
> Im speechless....this is the first deer I’ve lost in my life smh





Tim/OH said:


> Bad news y’all....searched all morning and nothing smh
> 
> Im speechless....this is the first deer I’ve lost in my life smh
> 
> 
> Tim


Hate to hear it Tim! Don’t get discouraged, use it as motivation to work hard and be prepared to hammer the next one! Happens to everyone at some point!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Tim/OH said:


> Just showed up on my cell cam
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


So is that him? Is that blood on his shoulder? If so at least he’s still in the area and must be moving around ok. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Tim/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> So is that him? Is that blood on his shoulder? If so at least he’s still in the area and must be moving around ok.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


 That was at my other property 


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

aaron1203 said:


> Hate to
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to hear it Tim! Don’t get discouraged, use it as motivation to work hard and be prepared to hammer the next one! Happens to everyone at some point!


 Thanks Aaron...


Tim


----------



## Hemi1989

Its happens Tim, that's why its called hunting and not shopping. Something my dad told me a long time ago that stuck...learn from it.keep your head up


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Hey Tim what Broad head were you using?


----------



## Thwapman

Hammer-ed said:


> Just got into the stand after checking a few trail cameras. Out of two cameras that were getting 1000 plus photos a week. The past 5 days between both cameras have shown just 63 photos... I feel the dreaded lock down has arrived in my area...the next few days may be slow....can’t harvest from the couch though..


My cams in NE OH slow too. I’m off tomorrow and hunting through Sunday... I’m thinking about mixing it up this year and slow slow slow stalking near thick stuff in the asat leafy suit, see if I can’t track down some action. Might be the best time of the year in terms of distracted deer, we’ll see.


----------



## Hammer-ed

Hunted all evening yesterday and the crazy thing was at 515 a herd of 12 does came down about 30 yards away in a hill side and grazed! No bucks even close by! What does this mean post rut? Or is this normal, during this time...I have yet to ever see it..normally this time of year it’s almost every time you see a doe she will be with a buck..


----------



## Doinfire08

A lot of the rut action was happening in my area (Tuscarawas county) at the very end of October. I had pics of mature bucks chasing does from October 20-30. Kinda has me scratching my head to be quite honest. I’ve always relied on the first week of November but this year the temps just screwed me all up. Hopefully we have a good post rut! Gun season might produce big this year! All we can do is stay positive. Good luck fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hammer-ed said:


> Hunted all evening yesterday and the crazy thing was at 515 a herd of 12 does came down about 30 yards away in a hill side and grazed! No bucks even close by! What does this mean post rut? Or is this normal, during this time...I have yet to ever see it..normally this time of year it’s almost every time you see a doe she will be with a buck..


I saw more activity on cameras then as well. I hunted last night and had 6 does (all single sightings) and one small forky. I saw the forky 4 different times. He was running around like a teenager, knew he was supposed to do something but not sure how or why. LOL. Haven’t had a mature buck in daylight or at night on camera for the past 5 days.


----------



## IClark

Seeing alot of chasing in Gallia county. No shooters yet. Have seen a couple 2 year olds and one nice 3 year old.


----------



## The Phantom

Hunted Licking county all day yesterday.
Saw seeking and chasing 7-10 AM, 2-dark PM!
All deer were practicing social distancing and stayed away from me.
Took the morning off. (Hard to get up at 4 AM three days in a row since I retired)!!

Headed back out in a little bit.


----------



## SPLUS1

IClark said:


> Seeing alot of chasing in Gallia county. No shooters yet. Have seen a couple 2 year olds and one nice 3 year old.


Saw some chasing in Muskingum city yesterday nothing yet today but most of the scrapes where freshened up last night


----------



## jace

Noble, nothing absolutely nothing


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Saw 15 yesterday morning in Perry county. 5 small bucks and then 1 lone fawn and a group of 9 does. Didn't think I'd see that many does grouped up yet with no bucks around. Cameras are still getting nighttime and last hour of daylight action with a couple does and smaller bucks.


----------



## Tim/OH

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Hey Tim what Broad head were you using?


 A truglo 4 blade rear deploying 1.75x2


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Hemi1989 said:


> Its happens Tim, that's why its called hunting and not shopping. Something my dad told me a long time ago that stuck...learn from it.keep your head up


 I’ve definitely learned from it and I picked my head up and now I’m back at it as we speak 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Tim/OH said:


> A truglo 4 blade rear deploying 1.75x2


I had a feeling you were gonna say a mechanical.. consider going to a sturdy fixed like a Magnus. Take the variable of the mechanical out of the equation. You can’t out penetrate a heavy arrow with a good fixed blade. Kudos for getting back on the horse and good luck!!

Ron


----------



## Tim/OH

I appreciate the comment Ron but I’m trying to understand what a fixed blade would have done differently in this case....I have some Iron Will Wides also in my quiver, but choose to use a mech that evening...penetration wasn’t the issue here


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Magnus are gd bhs but they don’t cut a big enough hole for my liking....I would rather use exodus bhs

I’m not trying to get into a mech vs debate y’all just trying to get a better understanding of his post, sorry


Tim


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Well did you get your arrow back?


----------



## hdrking2003

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Well did you get your arrow back?


Clean pass thru. Like Tim said, the broadhead wasn't the issue. That's why the buck's insides were hanging out the exit hole. Also don't want to start a debate here on fixed vs mechanical, especially in a situation where the mechanical broadhead functioned as designed. Lots of good options out there, and to each their own.


----------



## mtn3531

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Well did you get your arrow back?


You trying to start a debate on BH selection? I've seen tons of deer lost with fixed heads as well as mechs. It happens. There are ZERO guarantees in hunting, that's why it's called hunting and not killing. I've killed deer with Magnus heads, they worked, but spotty blood trails. Zipped right through, center punched, literally zero blood trail. All the blood stayed inside. Sometimes it just ain't your day and the deer wins. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

B tucky BowHntr said:


> Well did you get your arrow back?


 Yes sir I did.....I think I shoot a pretty decent weight arrow too like 480ish


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

What you think Ron...of course it’s in the open position 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## B tucky BowHntr

Yeah you’re rite. No head is gonna fix a shanked shot. Or did the head open in flight and cause it?? A VARIABLE we will never know.. I am just saying it is easy enough to mess it up without the help of my equipment.


----------



## Orvisman73

Two straight days at Paint creek without seeing a deer, between stray dogs, squirrel hunters, other bow hunters , and swirling winds it has been the worst two days I’ve ever had. Fingers crossed these cold temps tonight change my luck. Trying out a new spot tomorrow and I’ll have to hang my set in the dark, but it’s all or nothing as it’s my last day to hunt since my wife is due any day with twins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> What you think Ron...of course it’s in the open position
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hey Tim, different Ron here..
That is one nasty looking head! 
I have been back and forth in my decades of bow hunting with fixed and mechanical heads. 
Had good and bad results at one time or another with both! 
mechanical cutting diameter has saved my butt a couple times to..
marginal shot with either will yield the same results,period !!!!
Shoot what you are most confident in and ignore the uneducated input. 
Bottom line with both is, shot placement and patience is everything. 
Imo the main reason that you didn't find your deer was your friends . Was the dog trained to find a deer or just sparky running the wood's?
Why would they start looking for your deer before you got there? If you opened that deer up to the point his insides were hanging out then he didn't go far.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Absolutely zero movement here in Meigs Co (Carpenter area) all day.


----------



## Sammymusi

Anyone hunting the Jefferson County area ? I've been putting some time in out that way and its been very very slow.. heading back out tomorrow for at least the morning if not another all day sit. Hope they aren't all locked down / or they are done with the first doe and are back on feet


----------



## Meister

Whew Tim, that thing is freaking nasty lol. 

I too have killed many with both. I've lost one with both too. (A slick trick mag and a rage 2). This year I chose qad exodus heads and I did get an easy pass through, but blood wasn't like I've had in the past with rages, but a centerpunch in the lungs had him dead in 30-40.. 

One thing you said that caught my attention was the guts plugging the hole. I have absolutely had that happen, but I was lucky enough to see it crash. If I hadn't, I didn't have hardly a drop of blood on the ground. One I do wanna try is the muzzy hybrid one.. neighbors have killed a few with them and they definitely do well in both aspects.

Ok, enough about heads and variables. My wife's been going to town, but not seeing much. 

After my double carpal tunnel surgery on oct 21, I finally pulled my 40# recurve back. I'm close. I may try to sling some with my 55# longbow I'm hunting with and see if I can tolerate the pain in my bow hand. I went with my wife on Tuesday and we both packed climbers. I wanted to see if my hands would allow it. Worked out ok but we only saw a couple scrubs and yearling does. 

The thing about this time of year is you literally have NO idea what could wonder past you looking for a piece. She's getting discouraged but I have to keep reminding her of all the random deer in years past that showed up outa the blue. I check my pics from my spartan wayyyy too often hoping one appears lol.. mainly ***** tho.. 

Got some new gear to try out too. Finally spung for some first lite (sanctuary jacket) and DayOne bibs, both in ASAT. Pretty pumped to try it out as everything I have I've worn every year for 12+ years.. lol

Sorry for the rant, just haven't posted awhile. Been a longggggg rut for me since I killed mine on day 1.


----------



## Meister

heres one of the wife the other night. Too bad his grandpa didn't do the same thing.


----------



## 1sawtooth

I would call him KING. He has a hell of a crown on him. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skipop

Awesome pic, Meister!


----------



## Meister

Thanks! That deer read my script. Just need a big guy to do that for her.


----------



## hdrking2003

Saw some good chasing tonight, in Southern Richland, and a big boy got within 80 yards, but the does took him the other direction. I was locked and loaded, but the main doe he was chasing stopped on a dime, directly downwind of me, then took a sharp turn. Back out in the morning, eastern Knox this time. Stoked because this is the same weekend, wind and weather that I took my last two bucks.....and I'm going to the same stand where I took em both! Good luck all!!


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck. I'll be in Licking county tomorrow.
Only saw foru this afternoon, a big change from yesterday.




hdrking2003 said:


> Saw some good chasing tonight, in Southern Richland, and a big boy got within 80 yards, but the does took him the other direction. I was locked and loaded, but the main doe he was chasing stopped on a dime, directly downwind of me, then took a sharp turn. Back out in the morning, eastern Knox this time. Stoked because this is the same weekend, wind and weather that I took my last two bucks.....and I'm going to the same stand where I took em both! Good luck all!!


----------



## Bobsfriend

What’s everyone’s opinion on if it’s peaked yet. Yesterday was surprisingly slow. Jackson county here. My son shot his first bow buck last Sunday. Didn’t get the pics I would of liked. It was hot out and he was a mile and a half deep.
View attachment 7306034


----------



## mtn3531

It only takes one. My best buck I killed two years ago, was the only buck I saw all week. You have to be in the woods to hold up your end of the deal. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Headed out this morning in a bit as soon as I finish my coffee. Bucks showed up on cams overnight here in Meigs last night for the first time in 5 days. Chilly morning but it should be a good day in the woods.


----------



## The Phantom

Headed out as soon as I pack some food. (Is it ok to eat venison while hunting deer??!!!!!)?
I would say a little colder than chilly.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Agree phantom on the colder but it seems to have gotten some deer on their feet here last night. I am taking a sausage sammich but venison sounds good! GL all


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Headed out as soon as I pack some food. (Is it ok to eat venison while hunting deer??!!!!!)?
> I would say a little colder than chilly.


I almost always pack some sort of venison for the tree!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Hey Tim, different Ron here..
> That is one nasty looking head!
> I have been back and forth in my decades of bow hunting with fixed and mechanical heads.
> Had good and bad results at one time or another with both!
> mechanical cutting diameter has saved my butt a couple times to..
> marginal shot with either will yield the same results,period !!!!
> Shoot what you are most confident in and ignore the uneducated input.
> Bottom line with both is, shot placement and patience is everything.
> Imo the main reason that you didn't find your deer was your friends . Was the dog trained to find a deer or just sparky running the wood's?
> Why would they start looking for your deer before you got there? If you opened that deer up to the point his insides were hanging out then he didn't go far.


 I had to work that morning and couldn’t get there until like 10, but I have no problem with my friend heading out to look before I got there, he’s a hunter and knows what he’s doing and plus it’s his land lol....

LOL at the sparky comment, I almost busted out laughing in the tree just now

His house sits on a hill so he has a gd vantage point to look for buzzers....I know that deer is dead but you know they are some resilient animals and are tough as hell, no telling how far he went, the blood was insane and he didn’t bed down at all kept walking and standing

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

It’s a little cold.....I couldn’t get my gear on fast enough lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> It only takes one. My best buck I killed two years ago, was the only buck I saw all week. You have to be in the woods to hold up your end of the deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 I agree....


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> It’s a little cold.....I couldn’t get my gear on fast enough lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Man it is warm on my couch with this fresh hot cup of coffee!

But... I have to work so yes I would rather be sitting in the cold..
Good luck today bud


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Man it is warm on my couch with this fresh hot cup of coffee!
> 
> But... I have to work so yes I would rather be sitting in the cold..
> Good luck today bud


 Thank you sir....I’m sipping on some hot coffee too lol


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

My heated socks got my feet feeling amazing lol....my best investment to battle the cold lol


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> My heated socks got my feet feeling amazing lol....my best investment to battle the cold lol
> 
> 
> Tim


I want a pair and a heated vest


----------



## doug_andrea

Beautiful morning, just missing one thing....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

doug_andrea said:


> Beautiful morning, just missing one thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Deer


----------



## DL07

I had 2 small bucks fighting for about 15 minutes just before day light. They milled around feeding and just eased off together. Seems odd for them to be grouped like that still


----------



## doug_andrea

Tim/OH said:


> My heated socks got my feet feeling amazing lol....my best investment to battle the cold lol
> 
> 
> Tim


Tim,
I've shopped for heated socks before, but never found any that got good reviews. Care to share what brand you use?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

Bobsfriend said:


> What’s everyone’s opinion on if it’s peaked yet. Yesterday was surprisingly slow. Jackson county here. My son shot his first bow buck last Sunday. Didn’t get the pics I would of liked. It was hot out and he was a mile and a half deep.
> View attachment 7306034


My brother in Vinton Co. watched a doe get bred on November 2nd. He and I saw good chasing and cruising up until then. I actually tagged out on Oct. 30. He says after that lock-down was over, deer seemed to have disappeared. That's not uncommon. It's the ebbs & flows of the rut. I've never seen a rut play out the way a "traditional" rut supposedly does. For me it's always been a matter of being around a hot doe. If I'm not, the rut sucks. If I am, the rut is hot. Doesn't matter what point it is from Nov. 1st up through deep Dec. 

Rut on a deer farm or a heavily managed hunting ranch will look a whole lot different than the rut us mortals experience in the real woods. Yet the ranches & farms are where all the data comes from that tells us hunters when the rut happens, and how it phases. Biologists look at birth times & rates to tell us pretty precisely when a doe gets bred. All of this information paints a picture of a distinct rut with distinct phases. In my experience with hunting public and lightly or un-managed private lands, I've never seen a rut fit that mold. It's always hit or miss according to the doe that's hot or not. Find her and you've got a rut. Don't find her and it's a crap shoot. That's only my experience & perspective, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Skipop

DL07 said:


> I had 2 small bucks fighting for about 15 minutes just before day light. They milled around feeding and just eased off together. Seems odd for them to be grouped like that still


Not odd at all. They're old enough to feel the urge, even old enough to breed. But they're still kids. And like kids, they tend liking to be buddied up. The fighting was more than likely play. The only thing that'll split them up is one dying. They'll even chase a hot doe together.


----------



## hdrking2003

Squirrels are out in FULL FORCE on this perfect November morning!! Only a lil BB milling around so far.


----------



## Tim/OH

doug_andrea said:


> Tim,
> I've shopped for heated socks before, but never found any that got good reviews. Care to share what brand you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I forgot the name but I will look at the box when I get home....got them from the warming store online


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## 1sawtooth

doug_andrea said:


> Tim,
> I've shopped for heated socks before, but never found any that got good reviews. Care to share what brand you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Same for me do all ears. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## doug_andrea

1sawtooth said:


> Same for me do all ears. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah... my toes are freezing right now!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pluckabuck

d


----------



## doug_andrea

Just had 2 does hauling ass across the field a couple hundred yards away. Second day in a row. Today I saw why... damn coyote trotting across the field now.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioRed

I've only seen a 4 point this morning. Here where I'm hunting in Scioto County all the scrapes are done being used and seems like deer movement has come to a halt. Barely getting any pics on cams.


----------



## OhioRed

Haven't had much time to hunt lately and when I have its been hot.


----------



## hdrking2003

pluckabuck said:


> Alight guys....... I just shot a pretty nice one..... I did not get pass through, but he jumped on impact, kind of horse kicked and ran away at a medium pace(not super fast, like I have seen in a shoulder hit). Seemed like belly might have been lower to the ground when running and tail was up. I thought I saw blood coming out of the opposite side while he was running.
> What you think?


If you're unsure on the hit, I'd wait a bit to check first blood, then reevaluate. Lots of bubbles, go a little further. Light or no bubbles, or dark blood.....back out and come back this afternoon. Really hard to say without seeing what you're seeing, but either way, don't rush him.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

hdrking2003 said:


> If you're unsure on the hit, I'd wait a bit to check first blood, then reevaluate. Lots of bubbles, go a little further. Light or no bubbles, or dark blood.....back out and come back this afternoon. Really hard to say without seeing what you're seeing, but either way, don't rush him.


Good advice


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## Meister

On this date a few years back I shot a decent one.

Keep at it fellers.


----------



## Outback Man

Finally some action in Warren. First light a nice 8 cruised thru. Could tell he was on a mission and once he got past he started trottinf. A little free that has 5 yotes come thru. Only four got out though. Almost got a chance to double but one spooked last second and the other I almost called back in decided against it. A bit after that another rally nice 8 cruised thru nose to the ground. Then a single doe and most recently the big goody racked bucks that runs around here. I need to take him out but don’t on ow if I will. My toes are freezing and he decided to bed down 70 yards away and facing me. I hope he gets rested up or something bumps him. I wanna go get my yote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> Finally some action in Warren. First light a nice 8 cruised thru. Could tell he was on a mission and once he got past he started trottinf. A little free that has 5 yotes come thru. Only four got out though. Almost got a chance to double but one spooked last second and the other I almost called back in decided against it. A bit after that another rally nice 8 cruised thru nose to the ground. Then a single doe and most recently the big goody racked bucks that runs around here. I need to take him out but don’t on ow if I will. My toes are freezing and he decided to bed down 70 yards away and facing me. I hope he gets rested up or something bumps him. I wanna go get my yote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work! I had a yote spook some does thru about an hour ago, but closest he got was about 90-100 yards away. I was ready to fling an arra at him and was hoping he'd come my way. Maybe next time.


----------



## pluckabuck

Got 'er Done this morning! 10 Point main frame with a cool little kicker. The big boys were chasing last weekend in the morning, but no movement in the evening. Saw lots of small/medium bucks chasing the last few days. but no big ones. This guy was just coming through to freshen up a scrape.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats pluckabuck. Great looking deer.

I've seen a total of three bucks chasing eight does.
Last ones through was 15 minutes ago.
Stay at it guys.

Time to break out the deer bologna!


----------



## SWOhio carnivor

Outback Man said:


> Finally some action in Warren. First light a nice 8 cruised thru. Could tell he was on a mission and once he got past he started trottinf. A little free that has 5 yotes come thru. Only four got out though. Almost got a chance to double but one spooked last second and the other I almost called back in decided against it. A bit after that another rally nice 8 cruised thru nose to the ground. Then a single doe and most recently the big goody racked bucks that runs around here. I need to take him out but don’t on ow if I will. My toes are freezing and he decided to bed down 70 yards away and facing me. I hope he gets rested up or something bumps him. I wanna go get my yote.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Killed this one after spooking a few doe off earlier this year. I was planning on killing one of the doe.


----------



## hdrking2003

pluckabuck said:


> Got 'er Done this morning! 10 Point main frame with a cool little kicker. The big boys were chasing last weekend in the morning, but no movement in the evening. Saw lots of small/medium bucks chasing the last few days. but no big ones. This guy was just coming through to freshen up a scrape.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7306158
> 
> View attachment 7306159
> View attachment 7306161


Heck of a deer man, congrats! What did you see when you got down to investigate, and how far did he go?


----------



## Tim/OH

pluckabuck said:


> Got 'er Done this morning! 10 Point main frame with a cool little kicker. The big boys were chasing last weekend in the morning, but no movement in the evening. Saw lots of small/medium bucks chasing the last few days. but no big ones. This guy was just coming through to freshen up a scrape.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7306158
> 
> View attachment 7306159
> View attachment 7306161


Congratulations mannnn.....nice buck


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

This is for the people asking....they have a wool and non wool version, I believe these were on sale or like refurbished but I paid like half price for them 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Only seen a fawn this morning 


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## pluckabuck

hdrking2003 said:


> Heck of a deer man, congrats! What did you see when you got down to investigate, and how far did he go?


I found blood from right at point of contact and followed a steady trail for about 120 yards. I was mistaken when I said I saw blood coming out the other side. The arrow did not pass through the other side at all. When I found the deer the arrow was only about 2" deep, but it looks like it backed out as he was running. The shot was RIGHT behind the shoulder, but didn't touch the heart. Looking at some images, it looks like there is a small space between the heart and shoulder/leg bones that the lungs go up into. It looked like it passed through the first lung and started through the second one.


----------



## Tim/OH

Suppose to rain and be windy all morning tomorrow 


Tim


----------



## AmishMan007

I’m headed out around 2:45 for an evening sit. Logan county. Hopefully some movement!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orvisman73

Update: changed the scenery and the set up this morning. 

Great buck came trotting in at 11am fast! Had to make a quick shot in the thick stuff, but my body was contorted around the right side of the tree (im a righty). 

Hit the buck back and high. Backed out for now. 

Have any of you hit high back and recovered?? Sick to my stomach. I worked so hard to get this opportunity. I’m thinking it’s an intestine shot.

He ran a ways, stopped and then trotted off like he was still looking for does. Found two small piles of blood where he had stopped, marked it in onx and backed out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Suppose to rain and be windy all morning tomorrow
> 
> 
> Tim


Windy all day or what I read. Gusts to 40 possible. I am going in the morning but won’t stay past 10.


----------



## Tbass3574

Orvisman73 said:


> Update: changed the scenery and the set up this morning.
> 
> Great buck came trotting in at 11am fast! Had to make a quick shot in the thick stuff, but my body was contorted around the right side of the tree (im a righty).
> 
> Hit the buck back and high. Backed out for now.
> 
> Have any of you hit high back and recovered?? Sick to my stomach. I worked so hard to get this opportunity. I’m thinking it’s an intestine shot.
> 
> He ran a ways, stopped and then trotted off like he was still looking for does. Found two small piles of blood where he had stopped, marked it in onx and backed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was he quartering away at all? Better chance if he was quartering away it could have worked it’s way down into some vitals. Smart move on backing out, whatd the color of the blood or consistency look like?


----------



## hdrking2003

Took this guy in 2016, and hit high and middle of the body back. Wasp Jakhammer did its job tho, and he didn't run 40 yards. Clipped that arteries along the spine and bled out real quick. You can see the hole under my bow. Not sure how that compares to your situation tho.


----------



## Tim/OH

If I could have got a hold of the bird that did this....


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Windy all day or what I read. Gusts to 40 possible. I am going in the morning but won’t stay past 10.


Looking at the hourly it’s suppose to be 60% rain with 20+ mph winds.....


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> If I could have got a hold of the bird that did this....
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


That's a chitty bowtech for ya


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> That's a chitty bowtech for ya


Easy now


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Easy now


Lmao


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Easy now


 Lol...


Tim


----------



## k&j8

hdrking2003 said:


> That's a chitty bowtech for ya


Easy now! Us Bowtech fanboys might blow up on ya...


----------



## hdrking2003

k&j8 said:


> Easy now! Us Bowtech fanboys might blow up on ya...


Definitely the right terminology for a bowtech! I kid, I kid......or do I?

Lol. Of course I'm just having some fun with my people on here, and I definitely don't wanna upset you guys from the south. I'm sure you have places down there that nobody would ever find me lol.


----------



## RH1

Oh the jabs!


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Oh the jabs!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Looking at the hourly it’s suppose to be 60% rain with 20+ mph winds.....
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Mine changed to 90% around 10-11. I will definitely get after it in the morning for a while.


----------



## doug_andrea

Tim/OH said:


> This is for the people asking....they have a wool and non wool version, I believe these were on sale or like refurbished but I paid like half price for them
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Thanks Tim!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Action tonight. Saw 2 shooters running from doe group to doe group but no shot. They went right under another stand I have close to a field edge.. did get 1 pic of a 6 point and my wife like the other night..

Night started as a debacle. Wife forgot range finder and she bitched enough I made the hike back to the truck to get it for her. I had too many clothes on and was soaked..15 minutes after I got back, the action started..


----------



## The Phantom

Licking county
Was in the stand from 0630-1730.
Saw 14 deer, only three were bucks.
Passed on a medium doe and a small six.
Big doe didn't give me a chance.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted this morning till 9 and saw 10 does and had a up and coming 8 at ten yards. I had seen him on camera at night and had thought he was bigger but he gets a pass, probably won’t make it through gun season but I can hope. 

Went back to the tree tonight at 1500. Had two of the other bucks I have been watching on their feet at 1600. Passed on both (7 and 8) in the hopes of seeing a 9 pt that is strictly nocturnal in the hopes he shows himself. 

I saw the 7 twice, first time he was with a doe and followed her everywhere. After the first sighting I heard a grunt about 30 minutes later and a doe flew up the hill to my right and 5 minutes later he came in and stood in front of me for 2-3 minutes @ 30 yards. 

All told I saw 4 bucks on their feet today and 15 does. My wife told me there were 6 does in the front yard tonight as well too. 

Best day in the woods I have had so far.

Meigs, Co.


----------



## Orvisman73

Went back in around 4:30, giving the deer 5.5 hours. Not ideal, but with the storms coming in tonight and responsibilities in the morning I had to go in. 

No idea what happened though, as I stated I thought it was a high back shot, but the deer just kept rutting, with his nose to the ground. Arrow stayed in him a good 300 yards with sparse blood trail. Found arrow, with about 10 inches of penetration. No intestinal stuff at all, just crimson blood and white hair, which I’m not sure how that got there. Tracked the deer for 3.5 hours and about 3/4 mile. Blood just became obsolete and it was in a brown grassy field which made it impossible. Searched high and low in the creeks and all the property edges. I think this deer lives on. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Had a couple youngins cruising this morning, a few does in the distance and a fat yote. This eve was pretty quiet till about 5pm when a spike started chasing a group of 6 does till dark. Nothing else showed up. Eastern Knox. Sitting tomorrow morning out with the wind and rain, but hoping it dies down a little bit so I can sneak into the stand in the afternoon.


----------



## hdrking2003

Orvisman73 said:


> Went back in around 4:30, giving the deer 5.5 hours. Not ideal, but with the storms coming in tonight and responsibilities in the morning I had to go in.
> 
> No idea what happened though, as I stated I thought it was a high back shot, but the deer just kept rutting, with his nose to the ground. Arrow stayed in him a good 300 yards with sparse blood trail. Found arrow, with about 10 inches of penetration. No intestinal stuff at all, just crimson blood and white hair, which I’m not sure how that got there. Tracked the deer for 3.5 hours and about 3/4 mile. Blood just became obsolete and it was in a brown grassy field which made it impossible. Searched high and low in the creeks and all the property edges. I think this deer lives on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably a backstrap hit. Bleeds like a mofo for a while, then sparse, then dries up. Been there before too, only to take the same buck a month and a half later(2013). Even recovered the arrow like you did too after about 200-300 yards. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## WEEGEE

saw deer all day 9--5;30 at one time over 20 around me...but...no shooters ,as of yet.
does from the surrounding areas are pouring into the crp fields...local corn is down.
one small 6 pt went by me 6 times yesterday then layed within 30yrds. from the blind
130" is about the biggest I've seen so far but, my view is limited to appx 50yrds.clear.

my take on this year so far..(in my area)
first stage of second part of the rut is just getting under way. chase/breeding time
some older does i believe have been bred already ,by the way they the bucks acted around a few of them.
also they were in groups with fawns. the bucks looked but that was it .

i know it's going to rain and wind like 35+ but right after the rain goes through I'll be out.
sorry in blind.... not up a tree....wouldn't go if in tree was only option.


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked in Warren County last night and it was as disappointing of a blanking as I’ve had in a while. Don’t mind not seeing anything but I dusted off the climber after 5-10 years and snuck into a section of the woods off the bean field I’ve seen my wide 10 point pop in and out of a dozen times with the exact wind I had. Of course after dark I’m about 1/3 of the way climbed down and had just thought to myself “man I’m doing this nice and quietly” just to hear a crunch behind me and see my big heavy white racked shooter 8 point 20 yards away. No clue where he came from but he hung out did a bit and I watched him with my binoculars. He circled downwind of me and I could see a little body reaction when he did but think he was more smelling my scent drag rag that was hanging next to my tree than smelling me. He then casually strolled off out into the bean field. 

I’m gonna brave the winds today. Gonna hunt my front blind in the morning and my back blind in the evening and hope no trees come crashing down on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Heading to the airport this am for a Montana elk hunt and there was a doe, dead, hit by a car at the front of the neighborhood with one buck standing over her and another 5 feet away and a third 20 yards away. Tried to get the wife to roll down the window so we could smack the bucks ass but she said it was too sad. Buck didn’t move from the doe when we were right next to it in the car. Those deer were in another world. 

A lot of roadkill deer the past 3 days north of Columbus. That’s usually my peak indicator. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## IrishHunter1

Drove the turnpike west yesterday morning and saw deer running all over the fields until about 10:30. Lots of chasing, very little feeding.


----------



## PaBone

Shot this nice 6X5 in Wayne National on Thursday. I watched him for about an hour eating acorns with his girlfriend and they fed to within 60 yards and that was it. They starting feeding away from me and at sunset I decided to grunt to him. He didn't even pay attention to my grunts. Then I gave him a snort wheeze and it was like I slapped him in the face and called his girlfriend ugly. He came stomping up the mountain and stopped at about 33 yards and turned to back to his lady when he didn't see another buck. I drew and mouth grunted to stop him and double lunged him with a Muzzy MX3.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Heck of a buck Pabone! Wow he's wide! 

Good luck on the elk hunt Dr dirt! I went last year and was able to get a really big cow. She ate very well and I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thanks brother. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great buck PaBone, congratulations


----------



## 6x5BC

Great buck. Talk about wide ! Neck looks post rut. Congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Wow, PaBone! Congrats buddy!!


----------



## hdrking2003

What a chitty day! I hate wasting a day during the rut, but zero chance of me going out in this debacle.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Me too HDR, I woke to hearing hard rain on the roof and went back to sleep. Did have a new buck show himself on camera @ 0730 this morning. He is not a shooter but a young 6 pt. Too rainy and windy for me this afternoon. Going out in the AM for a long day sit as the bucks are on their feet in daylight in my neck of the woods. Meigs. Co.


----------



## Meister

Man, I woulda hated to be in a tree when that line of storms came through.


----------



## IClark

60 mph winds up here in Seneca county.


----------



## The Phantom

Yep.
Bad enough with just the wind right now.


----------



## WEEGEE

well I lied  thought real hard about today said I would go but I think the wind would blow me and the atv. ,in the ditch today!
I'll be on post by 9am til dark in am.
why 9am?.......so I'm ready to go at 10am!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

It broke my flagpole in half, snapped it like a twig. Windiest we have ever had at our place.


----------



## Hemi1989

I thought about doe hunting until my picnic table slid across my deck. Hard noo


----------



## Outback Man

Got to my ground blind for the afternoon hunt and it was gonzo...luckily it blew into the woods rather than out of the woods and across several dozen bean fields. It had four screw in stakes and four others but was no match. It’d be gone several more times now if I wasn’t sitting in it holding it down. Couple of trees have gone down...and yea they do make a sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Recovered the flag pole and put it in the garage. Been making some new arrows.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Anyone else headed out in the morning?


----------



## mandrroofing

Im planning on it

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Up the tree I go, good luck all who are out today.


----------



## The Phantom

FYI, weatherman said Knox county had 68 mph gusts yesterday. (Hurricane force winds start at 74 mph).


----------



## SPLUS1

All is quiet in Muskingum county


----------



## RH1

SPLUS1 said:


> All is quiet in Muskingum county


Hopefully the ohio hurricane yesterday blew them to tuscarawas County!


----------



## Outback Man

Kind of an active morning in Warren. 5 does crossed the bean field from the main woods to the corner woodlot. They looked pushed and were moving at a steady pace but. I thing was behind them. About an hour later a small 8 trotted the same path. About 30 minutes after that he ran back across the field along the far tree line. About 30 minutes after that a single doe did the same thing followed by another nice young 8/10. Shortly after that four does (assume the group of five from the morning minus the one that got ran off) browsed halfway down the tree line like they were following the others but then went back to the woodlot they came from. I got out at 10am and a little bit after that for a couple pics from that same tree line showing a decent young 8 following a doe. 

Back out this afternoon. Still can’t figure pure where things are rut wise. Seen minimal activity and does have mostly been grouped up. Who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

2 young bucks out and about this morning with lots of does and fawns. It’s a chilly wind. Back at it around 3. Going to be cold for the next 2 days or should I say cold daytime temps (40s). GL all.


----------



## Tim/OH

Couldn’t hunt this morning because of work, but I’m in the stand now....

It’s gonna be early afternoon/evening hunts from here on out because of work


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Cams have been slow...did catch a doe on cam with her mouth wide open about 30 mins before I got in here, probably getting chase 


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> Cams have been slow...did catch a doe on cam with her mouth wide open about 30 mins before I got in here, probably getting chase
> 
> 
> Tim


Mouth wide open... that's the doe I would be looking for!!


----------



## Tim/OH

RH1 said:


> Mouth wide open... that's the doe I would be looking for!!


 she was looking behind her straight at my stand smh

Hope I didn’t bump them or her out 


Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Tim/OH said:


> she was looking behind her straight at my stand smh
> 
> Hope I didn’t bump them or her out
> 
> 
> Tim


She said "there's that lefty, something just ain't RIGHT about him" 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Hahaha


----------



## Meister

Wife had another encounter with same buck from Saturday. No closer than 52 and he was in thick stuff.. ughh


----------



## Hampton3

Finally headed down to Morgan County tomorrow morning. It will be my first time out this season. I almost don’t care if I see anything. It will just be nice to be in the woods.


----------



## WEEGEE

unusually quiet today in my neck of Hardin co. just some small bucks chasing or scattering them I should say …but no shooters yet.but I'm patient. thinking about a topic on deer tail wagging and the differences they do.


----------



## DL07

12 does 2 small bucks. The bucks payed no attention at all to the does. They all just fed around out in the bean field


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Spent the day in the woods to return after dark. Wife showed me a picture of my target buck 50 yards from the front door tending a doe. She watched him follow her tracks for 10 minutes. She even opened the door to take a picture and it didn’t faze them. SMH, SMH.

Back out @ 0530


----------



## AmishMan007

Nice buck came out 30 minutes till dark. Walked away though. Grunted, snort wheezed and rattled. Never stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Hampton3 said:


> Finally headed down to Morgan County tomorrow morning. It will be my first time out this season. I almost don’t care if I see anything. It will just be nice to be in the woods.


If you don't care if you see anything, then I can put you on some spots lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

mtn3531 said:


> She said "there's that lefty, something just ain't RIGHT about him"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lmaoooo...that’s a gd one


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## The Phantom

Drew back on an eight point this afternoon. Problem is, he never stepped out from behind the pine branch. Turned right and disappeared. Didn't respond to a grunt call.


----------



## z7hunter11

mtn3531 said:


> If you don't care if you see anything, then I can put you on some spots lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Me too 😂😂


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County-One young buck chasing and grunting at a doe or a couple of does around 4pm. He must not have been successful cause he thru the woods and out to the bean field about an hour later. Back out tomorrow before having to actually go to work for a couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCValley

What kind of activity does everyone usually see around the 20th? Lockdown, start of 2nd rut, back to normal bedding? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I usually see bucks still seeking those does that are “late to the party”. The 2nd Rut happens approximately one month after the first as those does that didn’t get bred first go round come in. As of last night I seen bucks on their feet during the day seeking and the buck I am after tending a doe in my front yard. 3 years ago I was in Michigan on the 18th of Nov and the buck I was after was chasing does in my food plot. My thoughts are its Nov/ Dec and anything can happen.


----------



## RCValley

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I usually see bucks still seeking those does that are “late to the party”. The 2nd Rut happens approximately one month after the first as those does that didn’t get bred first go round come in. As of last night I seen bucks on their feet during the day seeking and the buck I am after tending a doe in my front yard. 3 years ago I was in Michigan on the 18th of Nov and the buck I was after was chasing does in my food plot. My thoughts are its Nov/ Dec and anything can happen.


How's the scrape activity late November? 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I usually don’t see much scrape activity in late Nov.


----------



## IrishHunter1

5 am curfew from DeWine... I leave to hunt before 5am... am I gonna get pulled over taking my son hunting this weekend? Wth


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Screw Dewine. Go hunting and do what you want to do when you want to do it. We are all big boys and don’t need that squirrelly loser babysitting us. People need to start standing up. It’s going too far and needs to stop. I guess the virus is more virulent from 10-5am lol. Right. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## IrishHunter1

Lol-
I did see an exception that allows for people to get groceries. I’m just going to the woods groceries!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Screw Dewine. Go hunting and do what you want to do when you want to do it. We are all big boys and don’t need that squirrelly loser babysitting us. People need to start standing up. It’s going too far and needs to stop. I guess the virus is more virulent from 10-5am lol. Right.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Couldn't have said it any better myself brother! You can hang with me n my people any time, and I'll definitely buy the first round. I should add you to our text group lol. Merica!


----------



## Hampton3

I didn’t see anything. I must of jinxed myself. One did blow at me when I was about 10 yards from my stand. My trail camera was still where I left it in August. Which was a nice surprise. It had some shooters on film. One was a real nice deer, but he hadn’t walked by since the 8th. I doubt any of the neighbors would let him walk.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Man this wind is absolutely brutal.


----------



## doug_andrea

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Screw Dewine. Go hunting and do what you want to do when you want to do it. We are all big boys and don’t need that squirrelly loser babysitting us. People need to start standing up. It’s going too far and needs to stop. I guess the virus is more virulent from 10-5am lol. Right.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Perfectly stated!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Man this wind is absolutely brutal.


 Yes it is smh


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

30mph gust here....


Tim


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Same here Tim, I am now inside with the wood stove burning bright!


----------



## AmishMan007

Wonder if Dewine enacted a curfew for deer. Didn’t see a thing tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I was covered up just no shooters. Must not have a deer curfew in Meigs.


----------



## billhalljr

I've had nothing but rut action this year in licking/Muskingum last 2 weeks..some best ever witnessed. Grunted this guy in last night in Licking so now laser focused finding action for my oldest Deonte between work/school


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

RCValley said:


> What kind of activity does everyone usually see around the 20th? Lockdown, start of 2nd rut, back to normal bedding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Depends on the area and when youth gun is. I’d expect they are still moving now. After this weekend all bets are off and they could go nocturnal for awhile. 

I’ve seen bucks acting super aggressive during Ohio gun season after thanksgiving before.


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

billhalljr said:


> I've had nothing but rut action this year in licking/Muskingum last 2 weeks..some best ever witnessed. Grunted this guy in last night in Licking so now laser focused finding action for my oldest Deonte between work/school


Amazing deer. Congratulations


----------



## Doinfire08

billhalljr said:


> I've had nothing but rut action this year in licking/Muskingum last 2 weeks..some best ever witnessed. Grunted this guy in last night in Licking so now laser focused finding action for my oldest Deonte between work/school


Congrats Bill! Beautiful buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoFences4Me

billhalljr said:


> I've had nothing but rut action this year in licking/Muskingum last 2 weeks..some best ever witnessed. Grunted this guy in last night in Licking so now laser focused finding action for my oldest Deonte between work/school


Great job on a real nice deer!


----------



## aaron1203

Deer are hot at it in Meigs. Wife and I both saw bucks chasing on our way home. Was just outside getting jerky off the smoker and could hear deer crashing in the woods across the road. Low 20’s tonight. Better get out there in the morning guys!


----------



## Meister

Slow night. Had a forky come by at 30 and a yearling a hundred yards out in a field. Moved the wife in closer to were she saw him yesterday but of course when your confident, the plan hardly ever works out..


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I’m out the door for a long sit here in Meigs. GL to those going out. Dress warm!


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Tim/OH said:


> This is for the people asking....they have a wool and non wool version, I believe these were on sale or like refurbished but I paid like half price for them
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


How well do these work ole buddy?


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone seeing rut activity? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone seeing rut activity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I saw a small 8 this morning, running around alone and literally drooling. 
Then I saw a basket rack pushing a couple young does


----------



## Sammymusi

I've been in stand since 515 am.. thickest bedding i could find with climber.. 0 deer..


----------



## Sammymusi

The only thing rutting me , may ask my wife to go run around the woods with a tail up


----------



## Hammer-ed

It’s been since last week since I been able to make it to the woods. I have been in a blind all day today just waiting for something to happen... I have yet to see the first deer of the day, makes for a hard long all day set...Will see what happens before dark.


----------



## mandrroofing

Beautiful evening in the woods...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

I’ve had a nice 10 point at my feeder twice today 8am and then at 11:15am had decent 8 come in at 2:00pm Meigs county 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

Didn't even see a squirrel tonight.
Zero daytime pics this week either.

Doug

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callmin

Drove around tonight in Richland County after work and there were deer everywhere and I mean everywhere. Beautiful night to be hunting but of course this was my first day back to work after being off a week and a half


----------



## Meister

Don't give up guys. At my dad's place its been super slow. Tonight that changed. He had a hot doe come in dragging 3 bucks. They put on a show and the biggest came a little too close.


----------



## Meister

He's a unicorn


----------



## #1Buckslayer

I seen a GIANT yesterday evening! Came out of the thicket and was bumping around a yearling doe. He ran her around for a couple minutes then headed back into the thicket alone.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I’m an Ohio guy - you guys are the only ones I chat with and had an interesting broad head experience so thought I’d post. Got it done in Montana. Unfortunately he was hit on the right side by an arrow earlier in the fall and he lost about a foot square of his hide and had an infection full of puss. Mechanical got through shoulder but not into the ribs. Never opened, collar still on. Mech is not a good idea on an elk anyway but since I do shoot rage now for whitetail, makes me rethink. Now there’s an archery hunter regretting he picked the wrong equipment and couldn’t get it done on a 320 and me who will need to buy a new cape. Grrrrr
Anyway back to Athens this weekend to try for my daughters deer making a trifecta between my deer, my son’s now hopefully hers. Potential greatest hunting year ever!



















Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## mandrroofing

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I’m an Ohio guy - you guys are the only ones I chat with and had an interesting broad head experience so thought I’d post. Got it done in Montana. Unfortunately he was hit on the right side by an arrow earlier in the fall and he lost about a foot square of his hide and had an infection full of puss. Mechanical got through shoulder but not into the ribs. Never opened, collar still on. Mech is not a good idea on an elk anyway but since I do shoot rage now for whitetail, makes me rethink. Now there’s an archery hunter regretting he picked the wrong equipment and couldn’t get it done on a 320 and me who will need to buy a new cape. Grrrrr
> Anyway back to Athens this weekend to try for my daughters deer making a trifecta between my deer, my son’s now hopefully hers. Potential greatest hunting year ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Nice bull.genuaral unit or high end unit?I was in a 6 point unit in colorado this past sep as well.





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

mandrroofing said:


> Nice bull.genuaral unit or high end unit?I was in a 6 point unit in colorado this past sep as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I’m am beside myself proud. Very challenging hunt. I was there on a 30,000 acre private, no fence property but weren’t seeing much. From our camp we could glass some BLM land in a general unit. We saw this guy on public BLM land so went in on him two different days. Smoked him second try. About 7 mile round trip hike each time in steeps. Brutal. 


Formerly known as CrazyLouie


----------



## mtn3531

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thank you. I’m am beside myself proud. Very challenging hunt. I was there on a 30,000 acre private, no fence property but weren’t seeing much. From our camp we could glass some BLM land in a general unit. We saw this guy on public BLM land so went in on him two different days. Smoked him second try. About 7 mile round trip hike each time in steeps. Brutal.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Just a typical day in elk country lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> I’m an Ohio guy - you guys are the only ones I chat with and had an interesting broad head experience so thought I’d post. Got it done in Montana. Unfortunately he was hit on the right side by an arrow earlier in the fall and he lost about a foot square of his hide and had an infection full of puss. Mechanical got through shoulder but not into the ribs. Never opened, collar still on. Mech is not a good idea on an elk anyway but since I do shoot rage now for whitetail, makes me rethink. Now there’s an archery hunter regretting he picked the wrong equipment and couldn’t get it done on a 320 and me who will need to buy a new cape. Grrrrr
> Anyway back to Athens this weekend to try for my daughters deer making a trifecta between my deer, my son’s now hopefully hers. Potential greatest hunting year ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Now THATS how you socially distance! Lol. Congrats buddy, great work! That's on my bucket list fo sho.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Thanks buddy. I appreciate it. 


So long as any private business is closed or revenue restricted due to orders of emperor Dewine, no paychecks for Dewine and his staff.


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thanks buddy. I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> So long as any private business is closed or revenue restricted due to orders of emperor Dewine, no paychecks for Dewine and his staff.


Ahhhhhh, a man can dream. We'd never close down again for anything in history if that were the case. Remember tho, "it's for our own safety".


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I really don’t want to bring politics onto our “vacation/ escapism” board and I promise I won’t discuss it further but that’s my temporary signature and it’s time patriots begin to stand up. Enough said. Let’s get some nice bone down in the dirt this weekend!

On a side note before I left for my rutcation I wore my fanatic hoodie to the office for a casual day and my assistant asked if they made those built in face masks in case you are sitting next to someone in the stand. Lmao. 


Signature: So long as any private business is closed or revenue restricted due to orders of emperor Dewine, no paychecks for Dewine and his staff.


----------



## Wayofthewoods

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Thank you. I’m am beside myself proud. Very challenging hunt. I was there on a 30,000 acre private, no fence property but weren’t seeing much. From our camp we could glass some BLM land in a general unit. We saw this guy on public BLM land so went in on him two different days. Smoked him second try. About 7 mile round trip hike each time in steeps. Brutal.
> 
> 
> Formerly known as CrazyLouie


Wow. Kill a stud buck then a giant bull within a months time. Congrats on both . I’d consider that a dream season . Cheers.


----------



## hdrking2003

I have a buddy who is kinda "in the know" with some folks with the state health dept, plus a couple state reps, and he said to be ready for an impromptu press conference, from DeWine, tomorrow or the first of the week..... about a 4-6 week "shutdown". I hope his sources are wrong, but he's been pretty on point with his info. Just a Rut Thread FYI.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I have a buddy who is kinda "in the know" with some folks with the state health dept, plus a couple state reps, and he said to be ready for an impromptu press conference, from DeWine, tomorrow or the first of the week..... about a 4-6 week "shutdown". I hope his sources are wrong, but he's been pretty on point with his info. Just a Rut Thread FYI.


I bet you're fun at parties

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> I bet you're fun at parties
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am, you can ask around


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> I am, you can ask around


Around? I've heard you've already been there

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankangler

Don't forget to wear your orange this weekend for youth gun season.


----------



## Outback Man

Still can't figure things out in Warren. Hunted last Sat.-Tues. and more of the same. Limited bucks...grouped up does...and some 2.5-3.5 year olds doing some cruising and light chasing, but next to no visible rut activity. Cams started to come back to life this week w/my big wide 10 showing back up several times last night. Also had a new old studly 8 pt. show up mid-day on Wed. and a potential new 10 pt. stud last night. Got another Sat.-Tues. timeframe to hunt so hopefully get something done.  Who knows...guess we'll see.


----------



## hdrking2003

Beautiful evening.....for OCTOBER! Jebus, is it warm out here. Took my extra layer off at the truck and was still sweating by the time I got to the stand. I know, I know.....quit my beaching, it's still better than work.

Spooked some does off the field when I walked in at 3. Nothing since.


----------



## The Phantom

Got a spike this afternoon. Field dressed he weighed 2 pounds less than my doe from last month.
Looking for at least one more.
Only deer I saw.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Seems pretty quiet over the past week. Must be locked down. Hopefully they bust open soon for at least a few good days before shotgun. Hoping to see some great pics this weekend! Good luck everyone.


----------



## hdrking2003

Started raining about 10 mins ago in SE Knox, hopefully it won't last long. Makes me wonder why I didn't set up my ground blinds this year


----------



## The Phantom

Good luck. Hopefully the youth will get the deer on their feet for you.

I didn't set my blind up because the corn is still on!

I told my brother the big boys are probably in lockdown, but the does and young ones should be visible somewhere!



hdrking2003 said:


> Started raining about 10 mins ago in SE Knox, hopefully it won't last long. Makes me wonder why I didn't set up my ground blinds this year





Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Seems pretty quiet over the past week. Must be locked down. Hopefully they bust open soon for at least a few good days before shotgun. Hoping to see some great pics this weekend! Good luck everyone.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Nothing in Knox so far- only heard 4-5 shots. Woods are quiet.


----------



## hdrking2003

IrishHunter1 said:


> Nothing in Knox so far- only heard 4-5 shots. Woods are quiet.


Very slow and very quiet..... except the rain that just started back up.

Thanks Phantom, congrats on the freezer filler!


----------



## toporshop

Brought my son back up to Athens/Meigs co for the youth hunt. We have had cameras up since the first of October and we have had 2 shooters on them this whole time. In years past we would have had 5 or 6 to choose from. The does are grouped back up and there is no sign of rutting activity. 2020 just keeps getting better 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Haven’t heard much shooting around our place in Meigs. I am sitting the weekend out hoping some deer move closer to me as we allow don’t shoot guns on our property. Will hunt hard Thanksgiving week except for Turkey Day. GL to all those out today, especially the youth.


----------



## Outback Man

Been pouring all morning in Warren and although it just slowed down briefly it looks like it’s supposed to keep going for several more hours. Wanted to hunt the other side of the property but defaulted to a ground blind to stay dry. Not a single thing yet but I’m staying entertained by looking at these two pics from overnight...my wide 10 that has ghosted me the last couple of days and an old one eyed 8 with pop can size bases who I haven’t seen since 10/2. Not a single gun shot so far. Youths must be getting rained out too. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrishHunter1

Got soaked in Knox. Lockdown is on, watched a buck lay with a doe and follow her every move for about two hours. On the way home we saw a buck and a doe laying in the middle of a cut cornfield.


----------



## dcnyli

been quiet here in cincinnati/urban where I hunt, just tryin' to keep hope alive at this point.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Started raining about 10 mins ago in SE Knox, hopefully it won't last long. Makes me wonder why I didn't set up my ground blinds this year


It's 2020, you didn't want to be in an enclosed space in case the 'Rona swung by

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> It's 2020, you didn't want to be in an enclosed space in case the 'Rona swung by
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Speaking of which, I'm at a "Friendsgiving" super spreader event right now with about 20-25 friends. BTW, I did ask around while I was here, and I am a blast.


Got soaked in the stand until 10am then called it quits. Saw two does and a bb all morning. Shoulda slept in. Back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Speaking of which, I'm at a "Friendsgiving" super spreader event right now with about 20-25 friends. BTW, I did ask around while I was here, and I am a blast.
> 
> 
> Got soaked in the stand until 10am then called it quits. Saw two does and a bb all morning. Shoulda slept in. Back out tomorrow afternoon.


I tried sending you guys some cooler weather, it didn't make it. 2020 just sucks lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Seems pretty quiet over the past week. Must be locked down. Hopefully they bust open soon for at least a few good days before shotgun. Hoping to see some great pics this weekend! Good luck everyone.



same here too...very quiet...too quiet...lock down going on now and does pouring into the cut corn. only seeing the smaller bucks around them. big daddy hasn't showed up yet, but I have all season to wait.


----------



## Outback Man

Single doe came thru around 3pm and then a little forky who busted one side off came thru around 5pm. That was it. Will try again tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug_andrea

I'm not sure this year could get much worse....
I shot a nice buck 2 weeks ago, but couldn't find him. Missed a coyote last weekend. And this morning my son missed a decent buck... would have been his first.


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

No deer tonight for my wife.

Neighbor friend has been trying to get his daughter one for a bit now so I tried to help. Almost made it happen but no go.

I did get my opening day deer back yesterday! Made this long no buck rut hunting season seem a little better.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> View attachment 7310485
> No deer tonight for my wife.
> 
> Neighbor friend has been trying to get his daughter one for a bit now so I tried to help. Almost made it happen but no go.
> 
> I did get my opening day deer back yesterday! Made this long no buck rut hunting season seem a little better.


Real nice!


----------



## cla5675

I was able to seal the deal on this old fella yesterday evening in Greene county. He had a few broken tines and a few wounds from fighting. I feel blessed to have taken such a nice buck. Thanks to the folks at Archery World USA for recommending the Grimreaper Carni-four broadheads. Those suckers dropped him within 30 yards and he expired in 15 seconds. Shot went through the shoulder blade and almost out the opposite shoulder and that was with a 50 pound bow shooting a 388 grain arrow at 258fps. 


Troy.


----------



## dcnyli

congratulations!!!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

cla5675 said:


> I was able to seal the deal on this old fella yesterday evening in Greene county. He had a few broken tines and a few wounds from fighting. I feel blessed to have taken such a nice buck. Thanks to the folks at Archery World USA for recommending the Grimreaper Carni-four broadheads. Those suckers dropped him within 30 yards and he expired in 15 seconds. Shot went through the shoulder blade and almost out the opposite shoulder and that was with a 50 pound bow shooting a 388 grain arrow at 258fps.
> 
> 
> Troy.
> 
> View attachment 7310710


Nice buck. Congratulations!


----------



## Outback Man

Fairly active morning in Warren. Two does in right around sunrise. They browsed and bedded 20-30 yards from me doe an hour no half of that time they were down wind. Then had my goofy rack buck and a spike show up. Goofy was fixing to come in from behind me but caught a little of my wind and went the other way. The spike came in with a tall tight young 8. Again they came in and hung out down wind a bit before moving out in front of me. As soon as they disappeared I saw bodies going everywhere. They must have run in to a group of four does coming across and the spike started running a couple of them around. It’s the most chasing I’ve seen all year as they’d run away and then he’d run them right back. Was getting excited and gonna stay out another hour but it started pouring so called it quits. Back out this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats Troy, nice buck!!

Wanted to head out this afternoon but it just started pouring and I'm not going down that road two days in a row. Hopefully this will pass soon.


----------



## Lmbhngr

cla5675 said:


> I was able to seal the deal on this old fella yesterday evening in Greene county. He had a few broken tines and a few wounds from fighting. I feel blessed to have taken such a nice buck. Thanks to the folks at Archery World USA for recommending the Grimreaper Carni-four broadheads. Those suckers dropped him within 30 yards and he expired in 15 seconds. Shot went through the shoulder blade and almost out the opposite shoulder and that was with a 50 pound bow shooting a 388 grain arrow at 258fps.
> 
> 
> Troy.
> 
> View attachment 7310710


Congrats! Grim Reaper heads get it done! Billie & Rick at Archery World are some first class guys!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

cla5675 said:


> I was able to seal the deal on this old fella yesterday evening in Greene county. He had a few broken tines and a few wounds from fighting. I feel blessed to have taken such a nice buck. Thanks to the folks at Archery World USA for recommending the Grimreaper Carni-four broadheads. Those suckers dropped him within 30 yards and he expired in 15 seconds. Shot went through the shoulder blade and almost out the opposite shoulder and that was with a 50 pound bow shooting a 388 grain arrow at 258fps.
> 
> 
> Troy.
> 
> View attachment 7310710


Very nice!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations Troy.


----------



## cla5675

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. Congrats to those who've harvested deer and good luck to those still out trying to make it happen,


Troy.


----------



## IClark

Hoping to get out a few more times before gun week. Will be heading out tomorrow morning. Hopefully after this rain they'll be up on their feet.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

IClark said:


> Hoping to get out a few more times before gun week. Will be heading out tomorrow morning. Hopefully after this rain they'll be up on their feet.


Me too, climbing at 0530. GL


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Me too, climbing at 0530. GL


Thanks! Same to you.


----------



## hdrking2003

Same here fellas, but I won't be climbing in that early. I'm more of a "15-30 mins before legal light tops" kinda guy. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## dcnyli

y'all think it's still reasonable to run lure?


----------



## mtn3531

dcnyli said:


> y'all think it's still reasonable to run lure?


Being in the right spot is way more effective than any lure on the market. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dcnyli

if there's anything i'm really starting to see, it's that. Thank you, it's so damn true


----------



## Ohiocoot

Nice job cory


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked tonight and poured on. Had a new scrape get opened up to. On the way I to the stand I was in there’s two right across from each other that have been kept clean and fresh. Every time I walk by then I add a little topper to them and on the way in tonight there was a third one that was news and completely clean. My big wide one has been spending a lot of time in that area at night so I think it’s his and I might be ticking him off. Gonna hunt the same stand in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Outback Man said:


> Blanked tonight and poured on. Had a new scrape get opened up to. On the way I to the stand I was in there’s two right across from each other that have been kept clean and fresh. Every time I walk by then I add a little topper to them and on the way in tonight there was a third one that was news and completely clean. My big wide one has been spending a lot of time in that area at night so I think it’s his and I might be ticking him off. Gonna hunt the same stand in the morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, hope you get him.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hunted yesterday and today with my daughter - trying to get her first buck. Nothing but groups of does. Not an antler to be seen.


----------



## conservewild

_stopped at a processor in Athens county to pick up my Ohio archery buck lots of really good bucks coming in today _


----------



## Tim/OH

#1Buckslayer said:


> How well do these work ole buddy?


They work gd man....one of the best investments I ever made lol


Tim


Sent from my Lone Wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> They work gd man....one of the best investments I ever made lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Hey, get to work young man![emoji16]


----------



## Tim/OH

Hey, get to work young man![emoji16]
[/QUOTE] I did....at 430 lol


Tim


----------



## Outback Man

Can deer smell puke? Like if I vomit from my stand should I go to a different one or can I keep hunting this one? 7:45am the wide 10 slips in behind me. The way he’s going he’s gonna cross my wind so I get situated, see he’s gonna hit my opening between my 31 and 41 yard trees, put my sight on 36 yards, get drawn, make sure nothing is against tree (I’m all the way around to my left shooting behind me,) make sure my top cam/limb won’t hit my bow holder, make sure my bottom cam/limb won’t hit the climbing step, and when he’s in the opening I put the pin on him and take the shot...and watch my lighted nock glide right under his chest. Not sure if I held low, dropped out of the shot, undershot by a couple yards (ranged at 38 yards after,) or some of everything. He trotted about 20 yards and hung out for quite awhile before doing a big circle and going back where he came. Think he found some does and started running back towards the back. About thirty minutes later I saw him out in the field chasing some around. 

Then at 8:45 I have 5 does come thru. First one was a big old girl and I was gonna whack her. Got ready and when they were crossing thru I counted 6 instead of 5. Turns out a big 8 was walking the opposite direction they were and followed them. Got drawn and he passed at 30 yards but wouldn’t stop and that was my only shot window on that side. They all went into the field and I saw quite a bit of movement and running around but couldn’t tell who was doing what. 

So back to my original question...will the smell of puke spook deer???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Not a puke expert by any means...LOL. Deer have very sensitive noses and those big bucks are pretty smart. I would think anything not natural in their living space might spook them or make them more cautious.


----------



## IClark

So this must be the day for drama. Mine isn't deer related but hunter drama. I finally get back to the farm I hunt in knox County. I got up to walk out and decide since I have the right wind to slowly make my way over to a bedding area to check it out. When I get there I find a treestand located within 50 yards of our stand and a fresh 20 ga shell under it. I decide to go to another stand of mine and find rattling antlers hanging in it. So that makes me mad and I went and talked to the land owner about it. 1. He says there weren't supposed to be any youth hunters, so why the 20 ga shell? 2. Why is someone using my stands when I was told that wouldn't happen. So I decide to go to my most distant stand for the rest of the day....you guessed it food wrappers at the bottom of the tree. Some hunters ethics really tick me off. Stay out of my stands! Just needed to vent. Sorry guys. 
Now let me ask one question. What should I do with the rattling antlers? I told the landowner I had them. He was fine with it. Should I go put them back or take them since it was my stand.....?


----------



## IClark

Oh and just now I have people walking around the woods..... grrrrrrrrr😡


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> So this must be the day for drama. Mine isn't deer related but hunter drama. I finally get back to the farm I hunt in knox County. I got up to walk out and decide since I have the right wind to slowly make my way over to a bedding area to check it out. When I get there I find a treestand located within 50 yards of our stand and a fresh 20 ga shell under it. I decide to go to another stand of mine and find rattling antlers hanging in it. So that makes me mad and I went and talked to the land owner about it. 1. He says there weren't supposed to be any youth hunters, so why the 20 ga shell? 2. Why is someone using my stands when I was told that wouldn't happen. So I decide to go to my most distant stand for the rest of the day....you guessed it food wrappers at the bottom of the tree. Some hunters ethics really tick me off. Stay out of my stands! Just needed to vent. Sorry guys.
> Now let me ask one question. What should I do with the rattling antlers? I told the landowner I had them. He was fine with it. Should I go put them back or take them since it was my stand.....?


Take them. No doubt about it. No ethical issue with that what so ever.


----------



## hdrking2003

Sounds to me, like you just got a new set of rattling antlers Isaac!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Send em my way, if you decide to keep them (and you should) maybe leave a note for the trespasser. Glad your stands are still there, be thankful for that.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

J/k on sending em my way


----------



## IClark

Lol! I really don't need em but if a trespasser wants to leave em ill take em. Thats how my nephew got his first 12 ga. Trespasser left the gun laying against the tree. Lol 😆


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Sounds to me, like you just got a new set of rattling antlers Isaac!!


At this point in the game i wish a 140+ would walk by after i rattle with em. Lol 😆


----------



## mtn3531

If you got people walking around in the woods now, I'd be on the phone with the warden and have him handle it. Or, I'd shoot em. It is 2020, they may have the 'Rona and be delirious. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

IClark said:


> So this must be the day for drama. Mine isn't deer related but hunter drama. I finally get back to the farm I hunt in knox County. I got up to walk out and decide since I have the right wind to slowly make my way over to a bedding area to check it out. When I get there I find a treestand located within 50 yards of our stand and a fresh 20 ga shell under it. I decide to go to another stand of mine and find rattling antlers hanging in it. So that makes me mad and I went and talked to the land owner about it. 1. He says there weren't supposed to be any youth hunters, so why the 20 ga shell? 2. Why is someone using my stands when I was told that wouldn't happen. So I decide to go to my most distant stand for the rest of the day....you guessed it food wrappers at the bottom of the tree. Some hunters ethics really tick me off. Stay out of my stands! Just needed to vent. Sorry guys.
> Now let me ask one question. What should I do with the rattling antlers? I told the landowner I had them. He was fine with it. Should I go put them back or take them since it was my stand.....?


So how many people does the owner allow to hunt? And how much property? Are these other hunters trespassers or do they have permission too? 

If the owner is allowing a bunch of folks to hunt, I'd ask him about leasing only to you. Good hunting spots are tough to find. I get that. But having to share with idiot jackasses is why folks prefer private over public. Sounds like your spot is worse than public.


----------



## IClark

Skipop said:


> So how many people does the owner allow to hunt? And how much property? Are these other hunters trespassers or do they have permission too?
> 
> If the owner is allowing a bunch of folks to hunt, I'd ask him about leasing only to you. Good hunting spots are tough to find. I get that. But having to share with idiot jackasses is why folks prefer private over public. Sounds like your spot is worse than public.


Let's just say it wasn't this way at the beginning of season. There are a couple others allowed to hunt but I've also had trespassers on camera here. Thankfully I do own a place in Southern Ohio but this spot is closer to home so I try to hunt it as much as possible.


----------



## The Phantom

About 30 minutes ago I shot over the back of an eight point. He trotted off a little ways, I grunted, he started to come back. I had already nocked a second arrow. His head went behind a tree and I started to draw.
I don't know what happened next. I usually keep my finger behind the trigger on the release, but can't say if I did or not. All I know is I was about 3/4 through the draw and my release fired.
So one arrow is stuck in a tree 27 yards away, and one is in the woods somewhere.
I still have four arrows, but hopefully the third one is the charm!


----------



## IClark

The Phantom said:


> About 30 minutes ago I shot over the back of an eight point. He trotted off a little ways, I grunted, he started to come back. I had already nocked a second arrow. His head went behind a tree and I started to draw.
> I don't know what happened next. I usually keep my finger behind the trigger on the release, but can't say if I did or not. All I know is I was about 3/4 through the draw and my release fired.
> So one arrow is stuck in a tree 27 yards away, and one is in the woods somewhere.
> I still have four arrows, but hopefully the third one is the charm!


Wow....at least you're seeing some action. Haven't seen a deer since 9 AM.


----------



## Skipop

IClark said:


> Let's just say it wasn't this way at the beginning of season. There are a couple others allowed to hunt but I've also had trespassers on camera here. Thankfully I do own a place in Southern Ohio but this spot is closer to home so I try to hunt it as much as possible.


I'm not sure how I'd handle that situation. I'd for sure be contemplating to myself whether it's a good enough spot to justify hunting it instead of public. With all that pressure, some of which illegal, how long is it going to be a good bow hunting spot? I'd guess not long.


----------



## Skipop

The Phantom said:


> About 30 minutes ago I shot over the back of an eight point. He trotted off a little ways, I grunted, he started to come back. I had already nocked a second arrow. His head went behind a tree and I started to draw.
> I don't know what happened next. I usually keep my finger behind the trigger on the release, but can't say if I did or not. All I know is I was about 3/4 through the draw and my release fired.
> So one arrow is stuck in a tree 27 yards away, and one is in the woods somewhere.
> I still have four arrows, but hopefully the third one is the charm!


You & I must be related. I too have the butter finger gene. It's the dominant gene in my genome.


----------



## Meister

I would've called them over if they were trespassing, or got down and went to them. If the land owner gave permission or not, I'd at least meet them. I'd leave notes at the base of each stand too for any others.

Wife's in the stand now. Hoping she makes it happen before gun season.


----------



## Outback Man

The Phantom said:


> About 30 minutes ago I shot over the back of an eight point. He trotted off a little ways, I grunted, he started to come back. I had already nocked a second arrow. His head went behind a tree and I started to draw.
> I don't know what happened next. I usually keep my finger behind the trigger on the release, but can't say if I did or not. All I know is I was about 3/4 through the draw and my release fired.
> So one arrow is stuck in a tree 27 yards away, and one is in the woods somewhere.
> I still have four arrows, but hopefully the third one is the charm!


I’m blaming COVID...you should too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zjung

Little sister shot her first deer ever on her first hunt ever last night. She is now hooked!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birddog1

zjung said:


> Little sister shot her first deer ever on her first hunt ever last night. She is now hooked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, congrats to your sister on her trophy.


----------



## hdrking2003

zjung said:


> Little sister shot her first deer ever on her first hunt ever last night. She is now hooked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Love to see it!


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats to her!



zjung said:


> Little sister shot her first deer ever on her first hunt ever last night. She is now hooked!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

COVID wasn't there! Guess it was all me.




Outback Man said:


> I’m blaming COVID...you should too.


----------



## hdrking2003

Was skunked in eastern Knox this morning. Was a lively evening tho in southern Richland. 23 does in the field, multiple lil bucks chasing those does all over the place(including a couple forky's who were fighting on and off for 30 mins, over who was the baddest forky in the land), an up n comer 3 year old that I called into about 28 yards, and one big shooter 10 that came out near one of my OTHER stands then walked down the adjacent woodline from where I was. Overall great sit, except for the empty truck bed. Want to follow the action, so Will be back there tomorrow evening.


----------



## CAPTJJ

The Phantom said:


> Got a spike this afternoon. Field dressed he weighed 2 pounds less than my doe from last month.
> Looking for at least one more.
> Only deer I saw.





The Phantom said:


> About 30 minutes ago I shot over the back of an eight point. He trotted off a little ways, I grunted, he started to come back. I had already nocked a second arrow. His head went behind a tree and I started to draw.
> I don't know what happened next. I usually keep my finger behind the trigger on the release, but can't say if I did or not. All I know is I was about 3/4 through the draw and my release fired.
> So one arrow is stuck in a tree 27 yards away, and one is in the woods somewhere.
> I still have four arrows, but hopefully the third one is the charm!


I thought Ohio was a one buck state?


----------



## Outback Man

Not a thing this evening but the buck I missed this morning was mocking me this evening. Got down and walked out at 5:50 and when I get to the car I see he was 150 yards in front of me one minute after I got down. I prolly walked within 75 yards of him and he stayed there for 20 minutes getting his pics taken. It’s official...I hate him.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

CAPTJJ said:


> I thought Ohio was a one buck state?


Doesn't count if the spikes are shorter than 3". The information is easily obtainable on the ODNR website.


----------



## madman350

lol ^^^
he's probably goin, "there goes outback man, he's cold , hungry and gotta go download some trail cam pics to post on AT, he'll be back in the a.m...... i think ill just make a few scrapes n rubs here."


----------



## CAPTJJ

hdrking2003 said:


> Doesn't count if the spikes are shorter than 3". The information is easily obtainable on the ODNR website.


Makes sense, thanks. I've seen 3 bucks in OH that had antlers less than 3", one was a tiny 4 point with 2" forks.


----------



## hdrking2003

CAPTJJ said:


> Makes sense, thanks. I've seen 3 bucks in OH that had antlers less than 3", one was a tiny 4 point with 2" forks.


Oh yeah, they're definitely out there. Probably real tender too lol.


----------



## The Phantom

Spike with neither antler greater than 3" doesn't count as a buck.




CAPTJJ said:


> I thought Ohio was a one buck state?


----------



## The Phantom

Hard to see, even at 15 yards. That's why I thought it was a doe.




CAPTJJ said:


> Makes sense, thanks. I've seen 3 bucks in OH that had antlers less than 3", one was a tiny 4 point with 2" forks.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Headed out the door in a few. Cams showed buck activity all night. Some young bucks pushing each other around, two mature bucks on cam as well. GL to those still out like me, dress warm.


----------



## IClark

Sitting in the stand now. Sure would like to fill my last tag in knox.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Just shot a big 10 tending a doe. I heard him grunting for 30 minutes in the bottom before he came in. I sat ready to shoot for 10 minutes watching him before he would commit to some open space so I could get a shot.


----------



## arrow179

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just shot a big 10 tending a doe. I heard him grunting for 30 minutes in the bottom before he came in. I sat ready to shoot for 10 minutes watching him before he would commit to some open space so I could get a shot.


In for hero pics...


----------



## aaron1203

It’s on in Meigs. Sitting back enjoying the show with my buck tag on a 136 ten point from earlier in the month when this guy comes under my stand😂😂


----------



## tim1676

Dang...figures


----------



## tim1676

BowtechHunter65 said:


> a


Good luck...hopefully you put him down


----------



## DL07

Congrats! Good luck on the recovery and post some pictures for us guys stuck at work to admire.......lol


----------



## Outback Man

Non-stop action in Warren. Jumped in my climber 70 yards downwind from yesterday’s stand trying to cut then off coming in to the woods. Deer in and out all morning. Good but if chasing out in field. Had this guy come in with a doe and a smaller bucks and another doe. Must have been a double date or something. They were in doe 20 minutes or so but couldn’t get him closer than 62.2 yards. Of course he was under 25 from yesterday’s stand but would have winded me if I were in it. Think I’m out here all day today. Didn’t plan for it but gotta assume they are up front still plus I’m lazy and don’t want to climber down. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Outback Man said:


> Non-stop action in Warren. Jumped in my climber 70 yards downwind from yesterday’s stand trying to cut then off coming in to the woods. Deer in and out all morning. Good but if chasing out in field. Had this guy come in with a doe and a smaller bucks and another doe. Must have been a double date or something. They were in doe 20 minutes or so but couldn’t get him closer than 62.2 yards. Of course he was under 25 from yesterday’s stand but would have winded me if I were in it. Think I’m out here all day today. Didn’t plan for it but gotta assume they are up front still plus I’m lazy and don’t want to climber down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...hopefully I see the same action in southern Greene Co a little later today


----------



## The Phantom

Great!
In for pics also.

Hope to head out soon.



BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just shot a big 10 tending a doe. I heard him grunting for 30 minutes in the bottom before he came in. I sat ready to shoot for 10 minutes watching him before he would commit to some open space so I could get a shot.


----------



## Outback Man

tim1676 said:


> Nice...hopefully I see the same action in southern Greene Co a little later today


Nights have been weirdly dead here. Hopefully that changes tonight. 

Just told the old lady that with this much action she and the kids may be on their own for Thanksgiving. I sure am gonna miss them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1Buckslayer

Tim/OH said:


> They work gd man....one of the best investments I ever made lol
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lone Wolf


Nice, I will be looking into some of these!


----------



## IClark

Headed to rabers


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats.
Hope to see you there!




IClark said:


> Headed to rabers


----------



## IClark

Left already. Maybe next time!


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> Headed to rabers
> View attachment 7311980


Nice job buddy! Knox county does are the tastiest![emoji16]


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice job buddy! Knox county does are the tastiest![emoji16]


I have a little secret. Shot one of those spikes Thankfully they only measured 2 inches....


----------



## hdrking2003

IClark said:


> I have a little secret. Shot one of those spikes Thankfully they only measured 2 inches....
> View attachment 7312047


Probably pretty tasty too!


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Probably pretty tasty too!


I'm sure he will be! I'm being a nice guy and gave him to my sister in law....lol


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> Headed to rabers
> View attachment 7311980


Do you hunt on Lock Road, near Centerburg?


----------



## IClark

No sir I don't. I hunt near gambier off of 229


----------



## vtbowhntr

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Just shot a big 10 tending a doe. I heard him grunting for 30 minutes in the bottom before he came in. I sat ready to shoot for 10 minutes watching him before he would commit to some open space so I could get a shot.


I hope we have not gotten pics yet because you had to drag him back to the house load that giant up and bring him to Sharon up at Wood rd.


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Do you hunt on Lock Road, near Centerburg?


Lots of red barns with tractors around Knox county! Lol


----------



## IClark

hdrking2003 said:


> Lots of red barns with tractors around Knox county! Lol


So true....I know where lock road is. My brother lives over there about a mile or 2 down on Wall Street.


----------



## tim1676

M


Outback Man said:


> Nights have been weirdly dead here. Hopefully that changes tonight.
> 
> Just told the old lady that with this much action she and the kids may be on their own for Thanksgiving. I sure am gonna miss them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL...


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

hdrking2003 said:


> Lots of red barns with tractors around Knox county! Lol


Lol very true.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.

I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely. 

Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.

0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area. 

At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree). 

It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her. 

I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV. 

Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.

Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).

God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.


----------



## IClark

BowtechHunter65 said:


> This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.
> 
> I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely.
> 
> Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.
> 
> 0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area.
> 
> At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree).
> 
> It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her.
> 
> I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV.
> 
> Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.
> 
> Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).
> 
> God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7312202
> 
> View attachment 7312203
> 
> View attachment 7312204
> 
> View attachment 7312206


Congrats! Great story! God is good!


----------



## WEEGEE

nice story and buck ....great jobs on both!


----------



## The Phantom

Great buck.
And yes HE is!




BowtechHunter65 said:


> This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.
> 
> I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely.
> 
> Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.
> 
> 0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area.
> 
> At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree).
> 
> It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her.
> 
> I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV.
> 
> Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.
> 
> Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).
> 
> God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Forgot to mention that this buck is one we have NEVER seen on our multiple cameras throughout the property. I have seen probably 17 different bucks from spikes to a 9 point in the past month alone. 4 were shooter and I passed on the two big 8s and the 9 in the exact same stand the past two weeks I hopes of a bigger buck. I also always get in the stand one hour early before shooting light to get the jump start, kind of easy to do when I hunt my own place strictly. Good luck to all those still out there hunting for a buck, be safe and be blessed.


----------



## mandrroofing

About 150 yards from me tonight was the buck i have been after and first time i have pics of him durning the daylight [emoji1696]gonna hunt there tomorrow evening...
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats on the great buck Bowtech, and thank you for sharing your story!!! Always love reading stuff like that, and enjoying another bow hunter's passion!!


----------



## Lmbhngr

Congrats Bowtech...great morning!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Congrats on the great buck Bowtech, and thank you for sharing your story!!! Always love reading stuff like that, and enjoying another bow hunter's passion!!


Thanks, haven’t touched a gun to deer hunt since I picked up a bow.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Lmbhngr said:


> Congrats Bowtech...great morning!


Thank you very much


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mandrroofing said:


> About 150 yards from me tonight was the buck i have been after and first time i have pics of him durning the daylight [emoji1696]gonna hunt there tomorrow evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Outback Man

Not much this evening. Couple bucks crossed the woods and went into the bean field before 3pm. Was the half rack forky and my goofy racked buck. Goofy had a plan and trotted across the field to another woodlot pretty quickly. Then around 3pm four does came running thru from the back to front. They ran right thru my wind with no issue but I never saw what pushed them or was following them. I thought I heard a little antler tree crashing like a buck caught my wind and bailed, but who knows. One lone doe came thru about 20 minutes before dark and that was it. Stayed out all day today but tomorrow I might just hunt that spot in the morning and maybe somewhere else at night due to the lack of evening movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

BowtechHunter65 said:


> This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.
> 
> I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely.
> 
> Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.
> 
> 0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area.
> 
> At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree).
> 
> It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her.
> 
> I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV.
> 
> Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.
> 
> Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).
> 
> God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7312202
> 
> View attachment 7312203
> 
> View attachment 7312204
> 
> View attachment 7312206


Wow...great story and a great hunt. Congratulations!!!


----------



## tim1676

Outback Man said:


> Not much this evening. Couple bucks crossed the woods and went into the bean field before 3pm. Was the half rack forky and my goofy racked buck. Goofy had a plan and trotted across the field to another woodlot pretty quickly. Then around 3pm four does came running thru from the back to front. They ran right thru my wind with no issue but I never saw what pushed them or was following them. I thought I heard a little antler tree crashing like a buck caught my wind and bailed, but who knows. One lone doe came thru about 20 minutes before dark and that was it. Stayed out all day today but tomorrow I might just hunt that spot in the morning and maybe somewhere else at night due to the lack of evening movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn’t have any movement last night where I was in southern Greene Co


----------



## arrow179

Did a drive around the block right before dark and saw deer out all over the place. Had 5 bucks out in a cut bean field with 1 doe. The big buck (140ish 8pt) was staying very close to the doe as she fed on beans. So we are either at the tail end of the first round of does coming into estrus or the 2nd wave is starting to happen. Good luck to all those still trying to fill your buck tag! Gun season forecast next week starting to look cold and snowy....


----------



## The Phantom

Had one doe come into the woods about 80 or so yards away at 5:15 PM yesterday.
Stayed within 10 yards eating.
Didn't see anything else.
Going to be tough next week with the corn still on.


----------



## AmishMan007

BowtechHunter65 said:


> This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.
> 
> I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely.
> 
> Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.
> 
> 0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area.
> 
> At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree).
> 
> It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her.
> 
> I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV.
> 
> Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.
> 
> Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).
> 
> God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7312202
> 
> View attachment 7312203
> 
> View attachment 7312204
> 
> View attachment 7312206


Great story and great buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doinfire08

BowtechHunter65 said:


> This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.
> 
> I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely.
> 
> Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.
> 
> 0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area.
> 
> At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree).
> 
> It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her.
> 
> I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV.
> 
> Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.
> 
> Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).
> 
> God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7312202
> 
> View attachment 7312203
> 
> View attachment 7312204
> 
> View attachment 7312206


Congrats Bowtech on a nice deer!!! Well deserved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Doinfire08 said:


> Congrats Bowtech on a nice deer!!! Well deserved!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much, Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BowtechHunter65

AmishMan007 said:


> Great story and great buck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## WEEGEE

this will be the 4th day I didn't go to the woods( Hardin co) since oct.22th,just because I have to drive atv. in the rain..
but the next few days will be very interesting. bigger bucks will be moving.  lots of breeding going on ,during the night.
starting to see more yearlings back with moms. very mixed bag running through last night. all week nothing but "chucky bucks"
checking the area. I just wished I could watch a 200ac crp field from above, I know I would see more, but that's not getting an ambush set-up on my terms!


----------



## baz77

Hey guys I drew a permit for the salt fork state park archery only zone. I’m not going to be able to use it if anyone wants it I can transfer it over to you. Its valid for the entire season with the biggest portion opening up after gun week. 

just PM me If you want it.


----------



## Outback Man

Horrible decision to hunt this morning. Wanted to go where the action has been so sat in a stand instead of styling dry in a blind. Made it to almost 10am before I was so wet I thought I was gonna drown. Didn’t see a thing and still hunted the front of the woods on the way out and didn’t see anything. Got so wet, and with the evenings having been so dead I bailed on tonight. Hopefully the boots are dry by morning...one had about 4” of water in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Outback Man said:


> Horrible decision to hunt this morning. Wanted to go where the action has been so sat in a stand instead of styling dry in a blind. Made it to almost 10am before I was so wet I thought I was gonna drown. Didn’t see a thing and still hunted the front of the woods on the way out and didn’t see anything. Got so wet, and with the evenings having been so dead I bailed on tonight. Hopefully the boots are dry by morning...one had about 4” of water in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s dedication...GL


----------



## corybrown50

BowtechHunter65 said:


> This morning I woke up at 0337 and almost didn’t hunt but after checking cameras from overnight and seeing some small bucks sparring at night and a decent 8 my mind was made up. Made a cup of coffee, filled the wood stove and laid out my clothes.
> 
> I watched some local weather and was out the door at 0515. It is about a 10 minute walk to the stand from my front door as I take the “long” route. Climbed the tree and checked in with wife on walkie talkie to let her know i was up the tree safely.
> 
> Such a peaceful morning in God’s woods. Said my morning prayer checking in with God for a safe and blessed hunt. I could hear our rooster start to crow and the chicken coop come to life. Eventually every chicken within miles was cackling, dogs were barking and SE Ohio was coming to life.
> 
> 0645 a doe and fawn make their way through. The fawn didn’t have a care in the world but momma made me out in the tree and stared me down for 10 minutes or so. She decided there was no threat and made her way off to the south of me and I watched them both make their way up a hill to a bedding area.
> 
> At about 0745 I am sitting enjoying the morning listening and looking and I hear a very long low pitched tending grunt in a place I call the swamp. It is followed by another much shorter grunt. I am just sitting quietly and I catch movement 200 yards away to my left. All I can see is one big body and what I think is a rack. I keep looking that direction and he disappears. A truck I see coming down our road each morning @ 0800 comes through a bit early today (I can see the road from my 22ft perch up an oak tree).
> 
> It isn’t a minute later a big buck chasing a doe runs down our front yard hill and I figure he has made his way to the back of our place or beyond as we only have 42 acres. 5 minutes later I hear the same tending grunt in the swamp and 4 does get the heck out of there and pass me 20 yards away in a westerly direction. Another doe comes in but she makes her way to the south of me and step for step 20 yards to her east I see this buck walking parallel to her in the thick brush. The doe stops to browse and he stops and stares at her grunting and looking all around. He turned and walked directly. Away from me to about 30 yards from her and worked over a tree all the while checking on her.
> 
> I knew that if she didn’t turn and head west where the other does went I knew it was game over. I already had my bow on my lap and the hook of my Scott release in the string loop. I suddenly got the shakes but closed my eyes and told myself to calm down. I kept watching the doe and just like I had hoped she headed west. It didn’t take long for the buck to stop amusing himself with the poor tree. He started to follow and at 35 yards I let an Easton Carbon Injexion 400 fly. The rage hypodermic did its job as he didn’t make it 30 yards. Came home, made my wife tea, made myself another cup of coffee, climbed in bed and watched some TV.
> 
> Got to him and drug him through the swamp to an old path I used to have cleared. Walked to the house got the tractor and went to field dress and drive him to the house.
> 
> Got cleaned up and took him to Wood Road Smokehouse and had to do some other stuff away from home (hence the late late update).
> 
> God is good and I am blessed in so many ways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7312202
> 
> View attachment 7312203
> 
> View attachment 7312204
> 
> View attachment 7312206


Amen Brother!!!

Cory
www.20FeetClosertoGod.com


----------



## Lmbhngr

Outback Man said:


> Horrible decision to hunt this morning. Wanted to go where the action has been so sat in a stand instead of styling dry in a blind. Made it to almost 10am before I was so wet I thought I was gonna drown. Didn’t see a thing and still hunted the front of the woods on the way out and didn’t see anything. Got so wet, and with the evenings having been so dead I bailed on tonight. Hopefully the boots are dry by morning...one had about 4” of water in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rain gear is a solid choice on a morning like today's...


----------



## d123avek

baz77 said:


> Hey guys I drew a permit for the salt fork state park archery only zone. I’m not going to be able to use it if anyone wants it I can transfer it over to you. Its valid for the entire season with the biggest portion opening up after gun week.
> 
> just PM me If you want it.


Sent you a PM Baz77 Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Lmbhngr said:


> Rain gear is a solid choice on a morning like today's...


Yep...apparently what I have, which was worn for the first time today, really sucks. Now that I own a boot dryer I may have to look into better rain gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## Outback Man

Story of my life...again. Big wide 10 comes thru at 7:30. Was 30-40 yards from climber I almost drowned in yesterday. Walked woods edge, worked a scrape, and seemed to enter beanfield right at my ground blind (heck he might be bedded down in it.). Of course wind changed directions as soon as he showed up but he crossed downwind with little indication of any issue. Then it started raining more. 

On a side note what don you think a guy could charge for trophy guided squirrel hunts? Multiple pre-scouted and active stands to choose from to play the wind. Travel to and from the stands, field dressing, and trophy prep included. Also a guarantee at the opportunity to fill your daily bag limit within 60 minutes of hitting the stand. I might be sitting on a gold mine here. 

Happy turkey day. Don’t eat too much gravy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. 
I got to fill my antlerless management tag this morning. Perfect 20 yd shot.
Magnus stinger buzzcut put her down inside of 50yds!


----------



## Outback Man

Unreal...right before 11am big wide 10 showed up and did exact same thing as this morning. I turned in tree and was watching thru binos and lost him in exact same spot. Decided to grunt a little to see if any movement. Nothing after 1-2 minutes. As soon as I took the binos from my face the big crab claw 8 was passing thru my only shooting window on that side and at 30-40 yards (same exact spot I missed the shot at the 10 the other day.) Nothing I threw at him got his interest enough to come back. Waited an hour to make sure last was clear so I could get out and hopefully not get divorced for staying so much longer. Not back out till Saturday afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Doubt you could charge much. Too many "prime" areas to choose from!




Outback Man said:


> On a side note what don you think a guy could charge for trophy guided squirrel hunts? Multiple pre-scouted and active stands to choose from to play the wind. Travel to and from the stands, field dressing, and trophy prep included. Also a guarantee at the opportunity to fill your daily bag limit within 60 minutes of hitting the stand. I might be sitting on a gold mine here.
> 
> Happy turkey day. Don’t eat too much gravy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> I got to fill my antlerless management tag this morning. Perfect 20 yd shot.
> Magnus stinger buzzcut put her down inside of 50yds!


Congrats RH!

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

No real action in SE Knox county this morning. A mama with twins, a spike cruising thru and 2 small bucks walking down the main trail together. Back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Unreal...right before 11am big wide 10 showed up and did exact same thing as this morning. I turned in tree and was watching thru binos and lost him in exact same spot. Decided to grunt a little to see if any movement. Nothing after 1-2 minutes. As soon as I took the binos from my face the big crab claw 8 was passing thru my only shooting window on that side and at 30-40 yards (same exact spot I missed the shot at the 10 the other day.) Nothing I threw at him got his interest enough to come back. Waited an hour to make sure last was clear so I could get out and hopefully not get divorced for staying so much longer. Not back out till Saturday afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One Eyed Willy is still up on his feet. Might sneak in mid day tomorrow. Can’t hunt but might throw a stand up about halfway between the two trails both bucks walked today. Should be able to get inside of 30 yards on both if I can find a good tree. This pic is on the opposite side of the woods though. He’s just walking circles around it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Awesome story and congratulations bowtech....


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven’t hunted for a few days but I’m in the stand now.....cams have been slow no bucks all week


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I remember a few yrs ago on thanksgiving I had 3 bucks chasing a doe...it was a hard chase too dead run the whole way....2 of them were shooters, I couldn’t get them to stop or come back lol...I tried everything lol

Tim


----------



## mtn3531

Weather next week looks good, but gun guys get the benefit of that. Gonna be a lot colder.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

One of the neighbors found the buck that my cousin shot a few weeks back and sent him the horns. Brought a little closure to that story. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> Awesome story and congratulations bowtech....
> 
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, hope you get some time in the stand soon.


----------



## Outback Man

Risk vs reward opinion from you guys. Before today this area of the woods has been dead from 11:00-4:00 and movement after 4:00 has been minimal. Every morning this week outside of monsoon Wednesday has been crazy activity. Doe movement, groups of does, single does, does being pushed and chased (although I rarely see the buck pushing/chasing just the doe chaos) and mature buck movement (light and dark.) I’ve got the original stand at the bottom that I normally hunt with a west or northwest wind. It’s been 5 years since I had access this property and never saw the amount of movement in this I am now. It almost alway came from the middle or rear (to the left and toward the back.) There’s a strong scrape line about 40 yards below the bottom stand and an impressive rub line around the top, left, and right side just inside the woods. I watched the big 10 point enter this area (the rounded part of the woods up top) from the rear of the property several times during the evenings towards the beginning of the month. 

My encounters with him are the orange paths. The big circle was from Monday when I missed him. He wasn’t spooked just went back to where he came and ended up running towards something in the back. This morning at around 7am and just before 11am I didn’t see where exactly he came from but caught his movement fairly early and he did the exact same thing. Monday and today we had winds that bounced between W/NW/SW. 

My encounters with the big one eyed 8 are the yellow paths. The trail that goes to the left of the bottom stand was Tuesday. I was in the further back stand as that’s a climber I snuck in there a couple of weeks ago to try to catch the wide 10 slipping into the woods in the evenings. Although not the best overall I hunt it with a SE wind. Even though I might get busted by some does moving thru the middle of the woods to my left I figured it was good for going after him, plus I want to spend as much time in this area as possible or other wise I’d be 400-500 yards across the woods to the left.) That stand is about 45-50 yards inside the woods and 70 yards from the other stand. The second trail was from today and had I been ready or seen him soon I’d of had the exact same shot on him as I did on the 10 that I fluffed on Monday. 

Ok...lots of info but that’s what I want you to base your opinion on. I can’t hunt tomorrow. I’m working from home cause the kids are off school, but I may be able to sneak out in the afternoon around 2:00pm for a late lunch to throw a stand up. My thought is to go to the right of the lower stand to the 30-40 spot I’ve had shots on both of them. Then go a little further to the right but also towards the top woods line and hopefully get on a tree that gives me a 30’ish yard shot at either trail. That’s approx. what the red pin placement is on the map. It would prolly be best to hunt with a W/NW/SW wind, but if it works out right I could hunt either a S/N wind also figuring I’d have a shot opportunity before they hit my wind. 

So is going in mid-day when action is this hot and surprisingly patternable, worth the risk of bumping one or causing an issue with something else? It would be a quick in/out so I don’t plan on doing a lot of other work (trimming, etc.) and with the ground still so wet should be a quiet in and out. Wife works Saturday so can’t hunt the morning but would plan o hunting it that evening with a projected W/NW wind just to check out what’s needed. Won’t be able to hunt a morning there until Monday (planning on taking Mon. & Tues. off as long as I don’t have any work issues.) Still bow hunting although with the orange vest. I know as soon as I do this they will be all over one of the other two stands so am I creating too many options for myself and just gonna drive myself more crazy?

I haven’t shot a good bucks since 2011 and shot my first one since then just last year, so being back on this property and having this kind of action with these particular bucks is turning my insides out, hence the super long post.

What are your thoughts (other than drink a whiskey and go to bed?)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

looks like you have it pretty well figured out....just pick a good tree!


----------



## hdrking2003

WEEGEE said:


> looks like you have it pretty well figured out....just pick a good tree!


Agreed! You're definitely in the thick of it, and have it well thought out for either buck. Go with your gut on which tree, and hope the action continues. Don't beat yourself up to much about the process.


----------



## mtn3531

Outback Man said:


> Risk vs reward opinion from you guys. Before today this area of the woods has been dead from 11:00-4:00 and movement after 4:00 has been minimal. Every morning this week outside of monsoon Wednesday has been crazy activity. Doe movement, groups of does, single does, does being pushed and chased (although I rarely see the buck pushing/chasing just the doe chaos) and mature buck movement (light and dark.) I’ve got the original stand at the bottom that I normally hunt with a west or northwest wind. It’s been 5 years since I had access this property and never saw the amount of movement in this I am now. It almost alway came from the middle or rear (to the left and toward the back.) There’s a strong scrape line about 40 yards below the bottom stand and an impressive rub line around the top, left, and right side just inside the woods. I watched the big 10 point enter this area (the rounded part of the woods up top) from the rear of the property several times during the evenings towards the beginning of the month.
> 
> My encounters with him are the orange paths. The big circle was from Monday when I missed him. He wasn’t spooked just went back to where he came and ended up running towards something in the back. This morning at around 7am and just before 11am I didn’t see where exactly he came from but caught his movement fairly early and he did the exact same thing. Monday and today we had winds that bounced between W/NW/SW.
> 
> My encounters with the big one eyed 8 are the yellow paths. The trail that goes to the left of the bottom stand was Tuesday. I was in the further back stand as that’s a climber I snuck in there a couple of weeks ago to try to catch the wide 10 slipping into the woods in the evenings. Although not the best overall I hunt it with a SE wind. Even though I might get busted by some does moving thru the middle of the woods to my left I figured it was good for going after him, plus I want to spend as much time in this area as possible or other wise I’d be 400-500 yards across the woods to the left.) That stand is about 45-50 yards inside the woods and 70 yards from the other stand. The second trail was from today and had I been ready or seen him soon I’d of had the exact same shot on him as I did on the 10 that I fluffed on Monday.
> 
> Ok...lots of info but that’s what I want you to base your opinion on. I can’t hunt tomorrow. I’m working from home cause the kids are off school, but I may be able to sneak out in the afternoon around 2:00pm for a late lunch to throw a stand up. My thought is to go to the right of the lower stand to the 30-40 spot I’ve had shots on both of them. Then go a little further to the right but also towards the top woods line and hopefully get on a tree that gives me a 30’ish yard shot at either trail. That’s approx. what the red pin placement is on the map. It would prolly be best to hunt with a W/NW/SW wind, but if it works out right I could hunt either a S/N wind also figuring I’d have a shot opportunity before they hit my wind.
> 
> So is going in mid-day when action is this hot and surprisingly patternable, worth the risk of bumping one or causing an issue with something else? It would be a quick in/out so I don’t plan on doing a lot of other work (trimming, etc.) and with the ground still so wet should be a quiet in and out. Wife works Saturday so can’t hunt the morning but would plan o hunting it that evening with a projected W/NW wind just to check out what’s needed. Won’t be able to hunt a morning there until Monday (planning on taking Mon. & Tues. off as long as I don’t have any work issues.) Still bow hunting although with the orange vest. I know as soon as I do this they will be all over one of the other two stands so am I creating too many options for myself and just gonna drive myself more crazy?
> 
> I haven’t shot a good bucks since 2011 and shot my first one since then just last year, so being back on this property and having this kind of action with these particular bucks is turning my insides out, hence the super long post.
> 
> What are your thoughts (other than drink a whiskey and go to bed?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like they are cutting that inside corner, hence the multiple red lines and intersecting orange lines. That's where I'd be. But you didn't mark N on the map so I'm guessing. Whiskey may be your best bet

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Blue is the inside corner they are cutting, green circle is where I'd be with the right wind.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

mtn3531 said:


> Blue is the inside corner they are cutting, green circle is where I'd be with the right wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Great analysis! Meet in the middle.


----------



## The Phantom

The corn came off this morning. I didn't see any deer come out of the field.
At least I have a better view.


----------



## hdrking2003

Great looking spot Phantom!


----------



## mtn3531

The Phantom said:


> The corn came off this morning. I didn't see any deer come out of the field.
> At least I have a better view.
> 
> View attachment 7313856


They got it out of there before the weather goes south next week. Gotta hate the fact it comes off right about the time gun season rolls around though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Jealous on the corn. Still have 70-80 acres standing. Wondering if it will come off before he’s ready to plant again next year. 

Operation Sneaky Whiskey Stand is complete. There was less whiskey and less sneaky than I’d hoped but got it done and didn’t visually bump anything. Cams going off all over the property tonight. One Eyed Willy was chasing a doe 20-30 yards from another stand (that makes him inside of range during daylight on 5 different cams since Monday.). 

Can’t hunt until tomorrow afternoon and evening. Weather says West wind tomorrow which is manageable from that stand he was at tonight. If it’s W/SW/S I’ll hunt that treeline stand (cut beam field right of main bedding area) and put a doe decoy out. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mtn3531 said:


> Looks like they are cutting that inside corner, hence the multiple red lines and intersecting orange lines. That's where I'd be. But you didn't mark N on the map so I'm guessing. Whiskey may be your best bet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I would set up 30 - 40 yards off that corner. I would be tempted to sit on the field edge if there was a tree with some decent foliage left.


----------



## The Phantom

I know. Have been hoping for awhile he'd get it off.Didn't get a chance to set my blind up.
Probably do that after gun week.




mtn3531 said:


> They got it out of there before the weather goes south next week. Gotta hate the fact it comes off right about the time gun season rolls around though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Thank 8 lb 6 oz newborn baby Jesus. I pulled in tonight to this sight. He ran one load and is getting the auger and silo ready. Gonna check the moisture content before doing any more. At least it’s getting started. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> Thank 8 lb 6 oz newborn baby Jesus. I pulled in tonight to this sight. He ran one load and is getting the auger and silo ready. Gonna check the moisture content before doing any more. At least it’s getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahaha, there's one running at the property I'm at as I type this! He's clearing the field, and should be done before 4


----------



## arrow179

Outback Man said:


> Thank 8 lb 6 oz newborn baby Jesus. I pulled in tonight to this sight. He ran one load and is getting the auger and silo ready. Gonna check the moisture content before doing any more. At least it’s getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a JD 7720 Turbo? If so, doesn’t sound like he does anything in “turbo” speed! Lol


----------



## Outback Man

Figures...the non productive night stand had me covered up by 10-12 does for the last 45 minutes of the evening. First group was 4-5 and as they moved in the next group of 3-4 were right behind them. I saw the first ones early and had my bow in hand. There was an alpha in each group and both good sized that I was gonna shoot if given a chance. But them 3-4 other singles filtered in behind the second group. When I finally got an opening on the first alpha not only was she constantly in front of another deer but I always had some of the other ones eyeballing me. Finally one of the close smaller ones stepped on a branch and slipped and that caused that group to run off a little which caused all the others to go. For awhile some were super focused on something behind me but nothing ever showed or was there when I was finally able to look. 

Kind of a pain was the farmer loaded a bin of corn and then discovered some moldy beans in the shoot or bottom of it somewhere so they had to dump some. Normally I’d be stoked about free bait but they dumped it in a single line all the way across the front edge of the woods which is how I walk to get back to the back of the property so now I’ve got to deal with bumping early morning snackers off the chow line. Think tomorrow’s wind puts me in the back too. Guess we will see tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

lots of movement tonight (Hardin) last 2 hrs. was covered -up...but...I'm moving the blind tomorrow!
looking for the bucks , not going to babysit the kids every day. You would think after 56 yrs of chasing these things I could figure them out, but still learning.
"man has to know his limitations"......said no bow hunter


----------



## BowtechHunter65

WEEGEE said:


> lots of movement tonight (Hardin) last 2 hrs. was covered -up...but...I'm moving the blind tomorrow!
> looking for the bucks , not going to babysit the kids every day. You would think after 56 yrs of chasing these things I could figure them out, but still learning.
> "man has to know his limitations"......said no bow hunter


Just when you think you have them 1/2 figured out they throw you a curve every time.


----------



## hdrking2003

Did DeWine issue a curfew and quarantine mandate for all the deer after Thanksgiving? Was seeing deer everywhere prior to that, now the past couple days it's been damn near a ghost town.


----------



## dcnyli

yup, cams got a bit quiet


----------



## Outback Man

You ever get 5-6 hours into an all day hunt only to realize that earlier in the week when you had to unpack your hunting bag and dry it after sitting thru a monsoon and deliberately took the additional precaution of hiding your all day hunt rations (candy bars, slim jims, etc.) so your bottomless pit stomached mongaloid 6 year old son wouldn’t find them and eat everything that you forgot to repack it’s and all those goodies you’ve been thinking about for the last two hours are still sitting at home in the basement??? Yea...it sucks.

The Sneaky Whisky Stand was hot today. Too many seer to count. One small bucks but one quick flash of a big antler 100 yards away that vanished as quickly as it appeared. He was with a doe and must have followed her towards the back. Similar to what hdrking said it was hot and heavy until 10am when off of a sudden everything shut down like a curfew was in place. Oh well at least the farmer is cutting corn again so I at least have that going for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Ok so not rut related, but figured I'd ask the guys that hunt same temps and areas I hunt. But I'm looking at getting a new pair of hunting pants and wanted to see what everyone else is wearing for early/mid season. I'm looking at the first lite corrugate guide pants. I am wearing scent blocker outfitter pants right now, and no not for the scent blocking protection but I live the way they fit since I'm 6'6".


----------



## Orvisman73

I have the Kanab, which I guess now are the Obsidian pants. 

These are far more useful than I thought, my absolute favorite pant. Light enough to wear on the opener, even when hiking in far. But they’re wool and warm when the temp drops. 

For stand hunting and light activity I use the following formula and absolutely stay comfortable 

60-75 degrees- Pants with no base layers
50- 60 pants with black ovis mid weight 3/4 merino base

40-55- pants with black ovis heavy weight wool bottoms

32-40 pants with both heavy and mid weight black ovis merino bases

<32 with wind and I put on all those layers and I throw on my badlands bibs when I get to the stand. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmishMan007

hdrking2003 said:


> Did DeWine issue a curfew and quarantine mandate for all the deer after Thanksgiving? Was seeing deer everywhere prior to that, now the past couple days it's been a ghost town.











I think so....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

AmishMan007 said:


> I think so....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mace the face


----------



## Hampton3

Got it done yesterday in Morgan County. It’s my first buck! I made a horrendous shot on him. I’m pretty disgusted with myself. But I backed out after waiting an hour to get down from my stand. Then after waiting 3 more hours I was able to find him and get a lethal arrow in him. Having it end like this kinda takes the excitement out of it. I am grateful to find him and not let the meat go to waste.


----------



## mandrroofing

Hampton3 said:


> Got it done yesterday in Morgan County. It’s my first buck! I made a horrendous shot on him. I’m pretty disgusted with myself. But I backed out after waiting an hour to get down from my stand. Then after waiting 3 more hours I was able to find him and get a lethal arrow in him. Having it end like this kinda takes the excitement out of it. I am grateful to find him and not let the meat go to waste.
> View attachment 7315945


Congratulations! [emoji108]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hampton3 said:


> Got it done yesterday in Morgan County. It’s my first buck! I made a horrendous shot on him. I’m pretty disgusted with myself. But I backed out after waiting an hour to get down from my stand. Then after waiting 3 more hours I was able to find him and get a lethal arrow in him. Having it end like this kinda takes the excitement out of it. I am grateful to find him and not let the meat go to waste.
> View attachment 7315945


Congratulations, learn from what happened and do better next time.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congrats Hampton and good job giving him some time and then finishing the job.


----------



## Sammymusi

Yesterday.. my pretty much last attempt .. ive hunted 40 some days probably 250 hours or more in stand. Never saw the buck I was after .. 930 I see him 75 yrds.. hes acting spooky my wind is perfect so I decide to grunt .. he comes towards but stays 40ish yards away and is just feeding stops feeding.. I get an opening im drawn back quartered to me figured slide in front and exit out side .. he flinched and my arrow whacked off his shoulder and never hit him.. I don't think I've ever taken a miss this hard.. not sure what I could have done different except waited to see if he would have come in a little closer. I shoot alot at 40 and felt very calm and collected. Bummed out


----------



## RH1

Hampton3 said:


> Got it done yesterday in Morgan County. It’s my first buck! I made a horrendous shot on him. I’m pretty disgusted with myself. But I backed out after waiting an hour to get down from my stand. Then after waiting 3 more hours I was able to find him and get a lethal arrow in him. Having it end like this kinda takes the excitement out of it. I am grateful to find him and not let the meat go to waste.
> View attachment 7315945


Great job!


----------



## tim1676

Hampton3 said:


> Got it done yesterday in Morgan County. It’s my first buck! I made a horrendous shot on him. I’m pretty disgusted with myself. But I backed out after waiting an hour to get down from my stand. Then after waiting 3 more hours I was able to find him and get a lethal arrow in him. Having it end like this kinda takes the excitement out of it. I am grateful to find him and not let the meat go to waste.
> View attachment 7315945


Nice deer...good job!!!


----------



## arrow179

I know it’s gun season and all but man this thread is sloooowwww! Gun season hasn’t been super productive from from what I’ve heard with the bad weather. Any big ones hitting the dirt??


----------



## IClark

Slowwww down here in Gallia.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I have heard probably 7 shots in two around our area which is incredible considering what we normally hear. I am hopeful for the bucks survival.


----------



## mtn3531

Maybe everyone is using suppressors before they get banned 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1sawtooth

I heard 6 shots today. What happened to all the gun hunters. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meister

I was hoping to see outback dude kill one of them deer he's been watching?


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Yesterday and today was like a war zone near my property in Athens. I was with my daughter who was bow hunting and multiple shots sounded as if they were on our property - tough to really tell in the hills. Wanted to run the perimeter but stayed with her.

Amazing how many people seemingly need 3-5 shots to put down a deer.


----------



## The Phantom

Monday I heard six shots, including mine. Didn't hear any double, triple, five, etc. All one and done.
Was out until 1:30 PM. ( Includeds gutting and hauling out .

Didn't go out yesterday, heard one shot in the distance.


----------



## birddog1

I didn’t go out Monday with the rain but only saw 2 deer yesterday and today, a 4 point and a button buck.


----------



## Skipop

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Amazing how many people seemingly need 3-5 shots to put down a deer.


Same guys start threads wondering why they can't find their archery deer!


----------



## dcnyli

had a nice end to my hunt last night with one 8pt(2.5yrs old) and 6 doe coming into some corn. Hopefully they will be on the dine in program consistently now


----------



## Outback Man

Was out Monday and Tuesday. Had to change gears due to a pinched nerve in my back causing issues with my left arm. First time I’ve gun hunted during the gun opener in almost 20 years. Heard one shot Monday morning and 3-4 more mid afternoon. Only hear a couple more Tuesday. Does herded up. Had a group of 10-12 come in at once on Sunday. Monday and Tuesday only seen does except one small buck that came out to feed in the cut corn next to my car while I was deciding what time to go back out. Big bucks only hitting cams at night again...I hate them. 










Back out this weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Outback Man said:


> Was out Monday and Tuesday. Had to change gears due to a pinched nerve in my back causing issues with my left arm. First time I’ve gun hunted during the gun opening in almost 20 years. Heard one shot Monday morning and 3-4 more mid afternoon. Only hear a couple more Tuesday. Does herded up. Had a group of 1-012 come in at once on Sunday. Monday and Tuesday only see does except one small bucks that came out to feed in the cut corn next to my car while I was deciding what time to go back out. Big bucks only hitting canes at night again...I hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back out this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That thing is a freakin beast. Looking forward to dead pics of him.


----------



## Hampton3

Deleted


----------



## The Phantom

Went out this afternoon. Right before dark I had a small 6 point chase a doe under my stand. Then a fawn trotted by at 40 yards.


----------



## RH1

Well I was having a great evening hunt yesterday seeing alot of deer in our fields until things went bad at last light. 
Around 430 several does came running into the field with a 140+ 8point with a 6" drop tine right behind them. He pushed them around the field edge awhile then dropped into the bottom headed towards the adjacent farm. Shortly before last light I see the does pop out in the bottom field. I then see orange at the fence line and 3 shots from across the fence into our field. I watched the does run 500yds across our field and into our top section of woods. A few ew minutes later I see a light crossing the field headed to our woods. Well before I can get out of my blind and start that way another shot goes off in the woods and someone yahooing!
Now I'm on my way up the hill to confront the trespasser and walk up on a dead doe on the treeline but the trespasser was not there. After several minutes I hear a vehicle and see lights coming. It was the 17 year old from the adjacent farm.. he drove his frigging jeep across 500 yds of our field to get the deer he shot on our farm and then admitted to what he did! I was furious as we have had several issues with this family and there friends in the past. 
Well this time we called the game warden and the sheriff in front of him. Before I could get to my truck and get to the farm house he and his dad pull in the driveway. Dad is telling me how he has a " gentleman agreement " with the 87yr old woman who owns the farm! This is the best part of the story, when she walks outside to talk with me he says to her, we've always had a agreement with you about hunting.. she said, who are you? When he tells her his name she says, I haven't seen or talked to you in years and my late husband told your family 25yrs ago to stay off our damn farm! 
She told the sheriff that my son and I hunt and watch her farm and to please issue final warning to the family that next time she will press trespassing charges. We asked the sheriff and warden to just issue warning and not citations to hopefully help the kid learn. 
Well this will either fix the problems or make them worse but we had to make it clear. 
Sorry for the rant guys. 
Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Skipop

Oh man that's brazen. And the the kid's dad covered for him, which in the kid's eyes excused him of the responsibility of his wrong doing. A ticket wouldn't have done anything but made them angry. At least now the kid and father both heard it from the horse's mouth, plus the law. Parents can be their own worst enemies.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Why is this thread so short? Let's see those Bucks


----------



## RH1

Tiggie_00 said:


> Why is this thread so short? Let's see those Bucks


Dewine has them quarantined!


----------



## IDABOW

Gentlemans agreement doesn’t trump written permission. Fry em!


----------



## arrow179

Saw 4 bucks (no shooters) this evening and 6 does. All coming to cut bean field fairly early (around 4:15-4:30). Only have doe tag left but didn’t work out the way I wanted tonight. One of the small bucks chased the does out of the field just about the time they were getting into range. Out again later this weekend. Delaware Co


----------



## Outback Man

They been out non-stop on the cams in Warren County the last couple of days. Mostly does, but got a couple of decent bucks out regular still, but the big boys have been sparse and only pre-dawn or after sunset. Not really excited about the wind forecast this weekend as I want to get to some other stands. Oh well guess I'll wait and see cause we all know how accurate those forecasters are.


----------



## IrishHunter1

Took my son out last night- saw a nice 6 pt chasing 2 does around a cut corn field.


----------



## IClark

Seeing does and smaller bucks. No shooters.


----------



## jace

Outback Man said:


> Was out Monday and Tuesday. Had to change gears due to a pinched nerve in my back causing issues with my left arm. First time I’ve gun hunted during the gun opener in almost 20 years. Heard one shot Monday morning and 3-4 more mid afternoon. Only hear a couple more Tuesday. Does herded up. Had a group of 10-12 come in at once on Sunday. Monday and Tuesday only seen does except one small buck that came out to feed in the cut corn next to my car while I was deciding what time to go back out. Big bucks only hitting cams at night again...I hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back out this weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


last year I was in ohio one weekend and I started experiencing pain, unbearable pain in my left arm too, well I came home and went back to ohio the next weekend to bowhunt, in that short period of time I suffered some nerve damage, couldnt draw my bow back and the pain was awful, so in december of last year I had to go under the knife(actually the 2nd time), they had to put a cage in my neck on a couple vertabrate(spelling), but thats what it took to get me better, my left arm is still weak, cant shoot my bow as long as I used to could, but the pain is gone, my point is I feel for you, hope you get better


----------



## doug_andrea

Haven't heard a single shot yet. 
Beautiful morning though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaded

I was out all week and can probably count with my fingers and toes how many shots I heard all week.


----------



## Outback Man

Totally dead in Warren. Was out until 10:30. Had two yotes come thru around 8:30 but couldn’t call them in for a shot. Shortly after a button bucks and his yearling sister. That’s it. Maybe 10 shots total and if those one was a triple and one was a double so minimal activity. Gonna try the other side of the woods tonight and see if anything changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Deer #s down and hunters #s are down......perhaps? What think you?


----------



## Outback Man

Dead zone Part 2...one single doe snuck thru around 5:15 and that was it. Maybe 3 shots. Nice bucks I’m can after dark though. Back at it tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

IClark said:


> Deer #s down and hunters #s are down......perhaps? What think you?


I heard hunter numbers were way up due in part to covid. Haven’t seen any Ohio harvest numbers yet. Read an article a few weeks back - I’ll try to remember where - that indicated archery hunting was significantly growing and was impacting gun hunting due to the reduced number of deer by the time gun season rolls around. I don’t know if that’s accurate or not but it stuck with me because all we’ve heard about for years now was the declining number of hunters.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

As of this past Wednesday there were almost 75,000 deer harvested by archery hunters. I have seen far less non-resident trucks here in Meigs Co. this year compared to other years. Many states have such restrictive COVID measures in place plus the virus itself may have kept many away. Every Wednesday on the ODNR website they post new numbers. There will most likely be an update in the morning.


----------



## Outback Man

When things aren’t going well or people feel the world is beating them up they’ll throw out the phrase FTW...well I’m doing it too...FTW...except my W stands for wind and not world. Tonight’s my last chance out before next weekend and every time I play the wind like I should the deer just mock me. This morning I sat in the front left side of the woods due to the east portion of the wind. All morning on the opposite corner of the woods there was a group of three bucks out in the bean field, 30 yards feom my stand, and 1-2 could of very well been shooters. I hate them. 

Anyhow had two does come in around 9:30 and shortly after a small half rack fork bucks followed them in and kind of pushed one off. Not long later a bigger single doe came in and came right to me. I didn’t want to shoot a doe and make a racket but she cut in front of me and started heading out of the woods to my right which was where my wind was going. I decided to pop her and when she gave me a perfect 25 yards broadside shot and was looking away I shuffled my feet to pivot and turn and shoot her. Of course as soon as I did that the platform of my stand produced a loud metallic pop which coulda been heard for 2-3 square miles. She didn’t like it and bound off back into the woods 50 yards and then eventually walked off with one of the other does that was still there. About 10:30 two more does snuck thru and that was it. Got down at 11:00 and I’m trying to thaw my feet out before heading back out. I’m hunting that bean field stand tonight although the wind is about opposite of what I’d want. Guess I’ll see. Lots more shots today but kind of erratic. Couldn’t tell if people were just shooting for fun or if they were driving deer and shooting in awkward sequences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Usually the last day of season the shooting is crazy, just wait till last light..LOL. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Outback Man

jace said:


> last year I was in ohio one weekend and I started experiencing pain, unbearable pain in my left arm too, well I came home and went back to ohio the next weekend to bowhunt, in that short period of time I suffered some nerve damage, couldnt draw my bow back and the pain was awful, so in december of last year I had to go under the knife(actually the 2nd time), they had to put a cage in my neck on a couple vertabrate(spelling), but thats what it took to get me better, my left arm is still weak, cant shoot my bow as long as I used to could, but the pain is gone, my point is I feel for you, hope you get better


It’s a weird thing for sure. I’ve had it before and it can happen on either side of my spine but hasn’t done it in several years. It’s starts as an extreme muscular pain 4”-6” down from the vertebra where the neck and shoulders meet. Went to chiropractor for it before and my understanding of how she described it is I have a rib head moving in or slightly dislocating from its pocket in the spine. It feels like a couple of random muscle strands get hooked on a vertebra above them and then any movement feels like they are going to tear. Usually a fair amount of pain foe a couple of days. 

This tune it’s way worse and different. There’s a nerve angle to it now on top of the other thing, plus it hurts 2-3 times more than normal. The nerve thing is making my whole shoulder spasm and hurt and shooting a horrible pain down the outside of my upper arm bone. Some residual pain in my lower bicep and wrist too. And to top it all off my arm fewls cold and my thumb is basically numb (lots of pins and needles and feels swollen...kind of feels like frostbite.). So all sorts of fun. 

Got appointment with ortho doc next Monday. Family doc prescribed some nerve blockers or nerve pain killers which are cutting the pain enough that I’m not rolling on the floor asking someone to. It it off. Worst part is when it flares up there’s absolutely no movement or position that helps it. Fun stuff Intell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## titan23_87

DNR claims harvest is up again. As always, skeptical of the results they publish:









Ohio deer hunters bag 71,650 deer during weeklong gun season


Roughly 310,000 hunters took part in the season that ended on Sunday, wildlife officials say




www.wtap.com


----------



## 6x5BC

Looks like most of the SE Ohio counties that border the Ohio River had fewer deer harvested this year. The kill mainly increased in the remaining areas of the state in some instances. I talked to guys who heard less than a handful of shots during all day hunts last week in Meigs, Galia, and Jackson counties. I remember hearing more than that before daylight 15 years ago on opening morning. Public land and many private areas that receive heavy pressure have considerably fewer deer and quality buck numbers than were present in the 90s and early 2000s. Excluding managed land, the deer numbers continue to decline in Meigs, Jackson, and Galia where I have hunted for the past 30 years. That said, my friends killed some huge bucks on their highly managed farms this season, both archery and gun. Pockets of great hunting still exist, no doubt, but the quality hunting in general is trending downward in my opinion. I hope I live to see it turn around but it’s discouraging when I consider the direction it is headed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis

Of course there are less deer than the early to mid 00s. Deer numbers were out of control. It may have been fun hunting, but that was the only good thing about it. When I look out my back door and see over 50 deer in my field before dark, thats not sustainable.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

The numbers that are in parentheses are the 2017, 2018 and 2019 3 year average.


----------



## 1sawtooth

The past 10 years in Noble county has been on the decline. No where as many deer or as many mature bucks as in the past. My family of 5 only seen a total of 8 deer in 4 full days of hunting this Thanksgiving week. It’s been this way for several years now. It’s disappointing and I get different reasons why but no one seems to know for sure. We own a beautiful 340 acre farm that’s mostly wooded. I to hope someday things turn back for the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Had something kind of scary happen today. Went out to shoot my bow and couldn’t pull it back. The only thing I can think is when I was hunting Montana I had to lay prone for about 20 minutes waiting for the shot and after taking the shot I couldn’t hardly feel my left arm - it had gone to sleep and I had impaired mobility. Pain went away within a few hours. This was over two weeks ago. Got my bow out for the first time since and couldn’t pull it back and I always easily/comfortably pull 68 pounds. Tried multiple times but had no strength. No pain. Pretty worried about it. Anyone had this experience?


----------



## jace

1sawtooth said:


> The past 10 years in Noble county has been on the decline. No where as many deer or as many mature bucks as in the past. My family of 5 only seen a total of 8 deer in 4 full days of hunting this Thanksgiving week. It’s been this way for several years now. It’s disappointing and I get different reasons why but no one seems to know for sure. We own a beautiful 340 acre farm that’s mostly wooded. I to hope someday things turn back for the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


we hunt noble, too, this was the worse year we've had too


----------



## Outback Man

Tough for me to give a good read on deer levels because my spot may be a little unique. The farm I hunted this year seemed to have a good amount of deer on it. There's 15 bucks I've been able to get trail cam pics of and identify and then several others I'm either not sure of if they are new or a bad pic of one of the others already known about as well as a couple of really young small ones I'm not even tracking (4-6 maybe.) Doe wise I have no clue...I know there's a specific group of 5, another of 4, a single that hangs w/her baby bro, two or three mother daughter sets, and some random singles. Heck, the Sunday before gun season I had 12 does on me at once (the group of 5, group of 4, a double, and a single.( This is the first time I've hunted this farm in 5 years, but it seems like a similar number of deer, activity, etc. than in years past. I also don't always see all the deer here, as the farmer usually rarely gets the corn off before mid-Dec. I'm basically the only one that hunts here, and in this general area the woodlots are a little spread out and there are a lot of ag fields in between. It's possible my numbers are skewed because they may flock to my woodlot being it's in the middle of several and there's limited harassment there. Now, that being said I don't know how I go from that to absolutely 0 deer anywhere Mon./Tues. and Sat./Sun. of gun season especially w/how few shots were happening. I hope they all didn't get slaughtered Wed./Thurs./Fri. I'm actually a little worried as I've only gotten like 2-3 buck pics since gun season ended and none of my target or maybe target deer. Oh well taking the bow back out this weekend and looking forward to see what happens and trying out some new boots that Santa got me.


----------



## WEEGEE

outback man your story and mine sound alike I too have seen a dozen or so with 2-3 being close to a shooter in a few years.
I stayed out of my area, all last week so I wouldn't bump anything off the property to get shot.
very little pressure around here so the deer already out in the field before dark.
will "chum" the area to see "who's" ready to eat and get ready for round two to start.
been in the woods since oct.22th missed only 5 days that is from 10-6 everyday....living the dream for an old crippled man.


----------



## IClark

First year in a long time that I haven't killed a buck. I do admit I'm being alot more choosy when it comes to my buck. I guess if I don't shoot him this year he'll be bigger for next lol! I hunted primarily Gallia county this year on our new farm and on my bro in laws farm. After the end of October it was like the deer just dried up. Didn't see a ton of activity. When I did see deer it was a few does here and there and smaller bucks. I've seen 2 shooters all year.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

X3 with Outback and WeeGee. I have probably 18 different bucks on camera so far with 5 being shooters. I was choosy and didn’t shoot any I had on camera but was blessed to harvest a beautiful 10 pt November 24th that I had absolutely zero pictures of. Really excited for next year.


----------



## WEEGEE

BowtechHunter65 said:


> X3 with Outback and WeeGee. I have probably 18 different bucks on camera so far with 5 being shooters. I was choosy and didn’t shoot any I had on camera but was blessed to harvest a beautiful 10 pt November 24th that I had absolutely zero pictures of. Really excited for next year.


really fun when you never knew.....I'm just getting ready for 3rd qtr. to start this year....but still planning next year too!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I plan on getting back in the stand in January to try and harvest a late season mature doe. Already planning my mineral station and gravity fed water station. I picked up some tips from North American Whitetail.


----------



## Outback Man

Sweet...finally getting some pics. Still not sure about the big wide ten yet but One Eyed Willy made it thru gun season. He looks a little run down but is out during daylight and within 25 yards of one of my stands. C’mon Saturday...get here already. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim1676

Outback Man said:


> Sweet...finally getting some pics. Still not sure about the big wide ten yet but One Eyed Willy made it thru gun season. He looks a little run down but is out during daylight and within 25 yards of one of my stands. C’mon Saturday...get here already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your still seein horns...good luck


----------



## Outback Man

Good news bad news...bad news is I’m an idiot who can’t look at deer pics and realize subtle differences. Good news is those pics from yesterday weren’t One Eyed Willy...they were his son...and both showed up this morning at the same stand as yesterday. Two days in a row...daylight...and I’m hunting tomorrow. I’m betting money that either there won’t be a third day in a row or that the wind keeps me out of that stand tomorrow. 

Here are both of them from this morning. 


















And Willy is a MacDaddy...just strutting’ right up to all the ladies...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Good luck tomorrow. Weather looks to be turning rainy but temps will still be moderate.


----------



## Skipop

There will be a third day in a row, if I had to guess. Those deer aren't rutting. That last video shows winter feeding pattern. You have an amazing chance at tagging out tomorrow! Good luck


----------



## Outback Man

Dang it...S/SE wind predicted for tomorrow...that'll blow directly to where he's coming in from. Sunday shows my preferred W/NW for that spot. Guess I'm gonna have to be patient.


----------



## hdrking2003

Good luck Outback, looks like a great time for you to pounce this weekend.

Mid December, and I'm sweating from my walk in to the stand with pretty light layers. Hoping something moves before dark.


----------



## BRYCE2120

Still have quite a few running does in northwest Ohio.


----------



## Meister

Play the wind with a climber and make it happen!


----------



## Outback Man

Played the wind and hunted my back treeline stand. It’s right at the corner of the main woods just off the primary bedding area and between two cut beanfields. Had a group of 4-6 deer (all does and one half rack forky) in the field around 8:00am and not too long after a group of 10 more does crossed over from the side woodlot. They didn’t waste a lot of time and moved thru to the bedding area. The original group finally made their way to me and although I don’t want to shoot a doe this far back the main one in the group was pretty big but very skittish. I decided I was gonna shoot her but by the time she finally got to me the other 4 were 15 yards away directly in front of me and a little one was under me circling my stand. The wind was perfect and blowing from them to me but before I could get my bow a a big gust of wind hit and swirled and one of them caught a whiff. The back two took off into the woods and the front two followed. 

There’s been several single does moving around. I didn’t plan an all day sit but was going to hunt this spot tonight too because of the wind. I may be stuck now though cause I got a sleeper 20 yards from me. Same thing happened last Sunday in this stand. Two does came in around 2:15 and bedded down and stayed until well after dark when I finally dropped something from my stand to scare them off. Guess I may pull an all dayer after all. Kinda sucks with this wind and rain but oh well. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

maybe best day ever! goferit


----------



## mtn3531

If I got pinned down by a deer like that, it would die as soon as it stood up lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Nothing like live cover to distract willie with his one good eye..


----------



## footshooter

A couple weeks ago a similar thing happened to me, just a little further out and a big buck. He bedded at roughly 8am, and got up a couple times to adjust but did not leave that bed until almost 5pm.... and walked directly away from me after all that. Such a letdown.


----------



## WEEGEE

next 4 days should be good...maybe a little cool but them bones are probably hungry by now!
going to sit from 12-1 until dark next two weeks...if cams or my eyes see no shooters I just might get serious😲


----------



## BowtechHunter65

He he, good luck WEEGEE


----------



## hdrking2003

My buddy's cam from today. Still rutting and breeding in Knox county.....just not where I'm sitting lol.


----------



## Outback Man

There’s just to many of them...to many eyes at once. 8am group of five does came from back. First four came in relatively easy. The last held up and seemingly spotted me from80 yards away thru all the trees. She started walking away and right then three more came in from behind me and followed her. Of the four in range the two shooters stood side by side the whole time and one of the four was always looking my way. They finally cruises off with the others giving no shots. 9am four more came in with two shooters pretty much same scenario. Three came in and one was real skittish and held back. No shot opportunities again. Seven deer within 30 yards and none are dead. That’s about as disappointing as the lack of bucks. Gonna hang out doe another hour or two but it’s been pretty dead everywhere 10am-4pm. And just to add salt to the wound my WNW wind is amazingly more NE all of a sudden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Been out since about 1:00pm. Sitting in my front stand just outside the woods in a treeline over a pond. Only hunted this stand once this year. Have a NE wind even though I don’t think that’s what it was supposed to be. Not expecting a ton up here. Lots of late day doe action and my closest stand to the car so if one gives me a shot she’s in trouble. Lots of viewing from here. There’s a small woodlot at the front of this property I rarely touch (put one stand up one time hunting one particular wounded doe.). I’m really curious what’s coming out of it at night so kinda a hunting night and kinda a late season scouting night. Guess we will see. Good luck to anyone else out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

How's your background out of that stand you keep getting picked off in? You have any breakup cover behind you? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Great cover from every direction except straight in front of me. They do come out that way from time to time but mostly they are picking me up from elsewhere. Actually they rarely lock on to me from directly in front of me which makes the distance stuff even more odd. First time this stand has been there in five years (next to no hunting done either during that time.). I’ve never been busted busted in it (blowing) or killed anything out of it. Missed that big wide ten there about 3 weeks ago but even he didn’t know what happened. Checked things out today and not a lot of other tree options. Nothing for the climber. I need to move back and maybe a little left. Not a lot of room to move without my wind crossing one of the main trails in they use. There might be a multi-trunked tree I can rig something in. May set a new one next weekend mid-day Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Plenty of background cover looking up from all directions? I'm guessing you walked out when setting the stand and looked up at background cover. I've had good early season stands that sucked once the leaves came off lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

mtn3531 said:


> Plenty of background cover looking up from all directions? I'm guessing you walked out when setting the stand and looked up at background cover. I've had good early season stands that sucked once the leaves came off lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You’re probably right. Tons of branches. Behind and beside me even more off to my right (left in the pic) where she got me from today. And a 6’2” 300 lb. tree knot is prolly a little abnormal looking. 

These are the ones that were cool with me today. The evil “B” was off to the left about 50 yards walking away. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Women, screwing up plans since Adam and Eve 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

lot of moving here in Hardin co. today all girls not a bone could be found strange thing I see at least some deer every time I go out and avg. at least a dozen or so but no bucks for a week, but 1 and he was a little 8.
still better than sitting and seeing nothing. the big boys are throwing me a curve this year starting to think they are holding in the river bottoms across the road......but I still have the girls! 😁


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Outback Man said:


> You’re probably right. Tons of branches. Behind and beside me even more off to my right (left in the pic) where she got me from today. And a 6’2” 300 lb. tree knot is prolly a little abnormal looking.
> 
> These are the ones that were cool with me today. The evil “B” was off to the left about 50 yards walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not that anyone asked for advise but It looks like you would stick out a lot from any direction except directly in front of you which could explain it a bit, especially with the little opening you are facing.


----------



## hdrking2003

Maaaaaaan, was tonight one of the "ruttiest" hunts I've had all year! Seemed like mid November. I was covered up by 15-20 does from about 4pm on, and had 3 smaller bucks chasing the girls non stop(biggest was 125" 3 year old). No big boys were seen, but did decide to take one of the does home with me. I was shocked that I was even able to draw with the amount of eyes on me, but 28 yard shot and pretty easy track job after dark. Pretty big girl too, takes up most of my truck bed. Off to Rabers in the morning!!


----------



## RH1

Nice job bud..
0 deer sightings for me tonight


----------



## Outback Man

Not much action. 8 does popped out of the side woodlot around 4pm. They came out hot and tails up. They came out about 20-30 yards into the beanfield (300 yards away from me.). They locked on to something in the back beanfield I couldn’t see. A couple of minutes later they went back into the same woods they came out of tails up. About a minutes master three yotes crossed the same field coming feom the back and followed them into the woods. About a half hour before dark three more cones crossed the field on the same path as the yotes. That was it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

OHbowHNTR11 said:


> Not that anyone asked for advise but It looks like you would stick out a lot from any direction except directly in front of you which could explain it a bit, especially with the little opening you are facing.


I’ll have to look at it from ground level. From in the tree the left just pst the trail and right almost immediately (from cam view) both look equally as tree and branchy. I’ve actually only got one shooting window to the left and one straight behind but none to the right due to how much stuff there is. Advice is always welcomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

What in the heck is that little thing?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Outback Man said:


> What in the heck is that little thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a fresh hatchling!


----------



## OHbowHNTR11

Outback Man said:


> I’ll have to look at it from ground level. From in the tree the left just pst the trail and right almost immediately (from cam view) both look equally as tree and branchy. I’ve actually only got one shooting window to the left and one straight behind but none to the right due to how much stuff there is. Advice is always welcomed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started turning my stands toward where the deer are coming from to hide my body outline.

I was hanging stands with someone I respect when he pointed out any deer coming from my left or right which was the trail, would see me popping out from the tree before I saw them and back out.

I’m just looking at one pic and you are there so I’m sure you’re good. Thanks for getting back I thought I’d share how I came to the conclusion. Good luck.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats on the doe!
Raber's is so busy this year they had to bring a trailer in to store the deer.



hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, was tonight one of the "ruttiest" hunts I've had all year! Seemed like mid November. I was covered up by 15-20 does from about 4pm on, and had 3 smaller bucks chasing the girls non stop(biggest was 125" 3 year old). No big boys were seen, but did decide to take one of the does home with me. I was shocked that I was even able to draw with the amount of eyes on me, but 28 yard shot and pretty easy track job after dark. Pretty big girl too, takes up most of my truck bed. Off to Rabers in the morning!!


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> Congrats on the doe!
> Raber's is so busy this year they had to bring a trailer in to store the deer.


Thanks guys, she'll go to good use.

I saw that the other day Phantom when I went out there to order a smoked turkey for Christmas. I'm glad to see it!


----------



## IClark

Rabers has processed 4 deer for us so far this year. No complaints! Hoping to get out and fill another tag. Gonna be trying some public land near where I live. Will be my first time ever on public. Not really expecting much but hey you never know!


----------



## IrishHunter1

Question-a little off topic.
If you’ve already filled a buck tag, and continue to hunt and see a very wounded buck come through, what’s proper/legal etiquette, protocol...etc.? 
I saw one come through completely dragging a front leg, stumbling all over the place, most likely from militia week, and there’s no way it’s going to make it. It never presented a shot, but it was in bad shape. Are you legally allowed to end the suffering?


----------



## IClark

IrishHunter1 said:


> Question-a little off topic.
> If you’ve already filled a buck tag, and continue to hunt and see a very wounded buck come through, what’s proper/legal etiquette, protocol...etc.?
> I saw one come through completely dragging a front leg, stumbling all over the place, most likely from militia week, and there’s no way it’s going to make it. It never presented a shot, but it was in bad shape. Are you legally allowed to end the suffering?


No you're not. I had a friend do it and then let the game warden know what happened. They fined him and took his license away for a year.


----------



## IrishHunter1

I kind of figured- plus everyone would abuse it and “say” the animal was suffering.


----------



## IClark

IrishHunter1 said:


> I kind of figured- plus everyone would abuse it and “say” the animal was suffering.


Yep. I'm sure that's the reason.


----------



## zjung

IrishHunter1 said:


> Question-a little off topic.
> If you’ve already filled a buck tag, and continue to hunt and see a very wounded buck come through, what’s proper/legal etiquette, protocol...etc.?
> I saw one come through completely dragging a front leg, stumbling all over the place, most likely from militia week, and there’s no way it’s going to make it. It never presented a shot, but it was in bad shape. Are you legally allowed to end the suffering?


Had a similar situation last week. The farmer called me and had a fork horn buck wounded and dragging his back leg. He would walk two or three steps and bed down. It took him forever to cross a 30 acre field. It looked like the leg was broke up at the hip. I could have very easily walked to within 30 yards and shot it. Being that I filled my buck tag, I called two county game wardens just to see if they would give out a salvage tag if I were to kill it. If they would have said no, it is what it is, but the frustrating thing is neither would answer nor call me back. Left both of them two voicemails. Still never heard a word!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

zjung said:


> Had a similar situation last week. The farmer called me and had a fork horn buck wounded and dragging his back leg. He would walk two or three steps and bed down. It took him forever to cross a 30 acre field. It looked like the leg was broke up at the hip. I could have very easily walked to within 30 yards and shot it. Being that I filled my buck tag, I called two county game wardens just to see if they would give out a salvage tag if I were to kill it. If they would have said no, it is what it is, but the frustrating thing is neither would answer nor call me back. Left both of them two voicemails. Still never heard a word!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have called game wardens about certain things as well. Never have returned my calls.


----------



## Lmbhngr

zjung said:


> Had a similar situation last week. The farmer called me and had a fork horn buck wounded and dragging his back leg. He would walk two or three steps and bed down. It took him forever to cross a 30 acre field. It looked like the leg was broke up at the hip. I could have very easily walked to within 30 yards and shot it. Being that I filled my buck tag, I called two county game wardens just to see if they would give out a salvage tag if I were to kill it. If they would have said no, it is what it is, but the frustrating thing is neither would answer nor call me back. Left both of them two voicemails. Still never heard a word!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's easy...Land Owner Permit...deer is accounted for and in the freezer. WO's don't have time to deal with wounded deer.


----------



## Meister

Does a tree make noise in the woods when it falls and no one is around?


Thought you guys might like this one. Wife's climber is behind the downed tree in the background. She's still at it and this guy probably wouldn't be safe..


----------



## zjung

Lmbhngr said:


> That's easy...Land Owner Permit...deer is accounted for and in the freezer. WO's don't have time to deal with wounded deer.


Is it legal for someone to tag a deer using the landowners tag if you yourself is not the landowner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmbhngr

zjung said:


> Is it legal for someone to tag a deer using the landowners tag if you yourself is not the landowner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No...have him shoot it.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

zjung said:


> Is it legal for someone to tag a deer using the landowners tag if you yourself is not the landowner?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is. If it wasn’t then what is the point of having landowner exemptions in the first place.

1. Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either- sex deer permit, deer management permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on land they own.

Read page 35 of the hunting regulations.



https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/laws-regs-licenses/Ohio%20Hunting%20and%20Trapping%20Regulations%20ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## MDinger88

Makes me want to hunt Ohio way more often


----------



## BowtechHunter65

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Yes it is. If it wasn’t then what is the point of having landowner exemptions in the first place.
> 
> 1. Ohio resident landowners, spouses, and their children are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, either- sex deer permit, deer management permit, spring or fall turkey permit, or Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp when hunting or trapping on land they own.
> 
> Read page 35 of the hunting regulations.
> 
> 
> 
> https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/laws-regs-licenses/Ohio%20Hunting%20and%20Trapping%20Regulations%20ENGLISH.pdf


I mistyped, IT ISNT LEGAL!


----------



## zjung

BowtechHunter65 said:


> I mistyped, IT ISNT LEGAL!


I didn’t think so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justen1229




----------



## BowtechHunter65

Guess I need to clarify my error earlier. It is ILLEGAL to tag a deer as a landowner unless you are the actual landowner or immediate family. I apologize for causing any confusion. JS


----------



## Meister

Where the hell is everyone!?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I was wondering the same thing.....I haven’t been out at all to tag a doe because I am waiting for January and some colder and hopefully snowier weather.


----------



## zjung

Sat tonight over a radish and clover field. Saw 2 mature doe and 4 of their fawns. At around 5, I had a 110” 8 come out and go doe to doe scent checking them. When he hit everyone and they weren’t in heat he left and went to the back field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

I'm still here and was also wondering what happened on this thread.
still piling corn for cams, but after 40 plus days from 10 til dark and tons of deer but nothing over a 130.
something is out of wack! I believe our buck to doe ratio is the problem.
and I hunt in a protected area that has everything you could ask for in deer habitat
when I see groups of 20 or more does and 1 little chucky buck or two following them????
and that happens in several places around this area....I know some are around, but unless something gives this week i might just hunt a few more days and call it a great season.
if I had a warmer way to get to the woods on those cold days instead of riding an atv 4 miles then freezing I might get out more.
if they do exist, the next few days before the next big storm should be the time to see them.
either the corn or the young girls should be the ticket......but what do I know 🤪


----------



## hdrking2003

I'll be back out tomorrow afternoon. Off for two weeks, so hoping for good things. Gotta get another doe or two, if nothing else, this year. Wanna max out my freezer and keep all the farmers happy.[emoji16][emoji631]


----------



## RH1

Well yesterday was good for me. I didn't see a deer until about 10am. I heard something behind me in the thicket and when I looked i caught 2 bucks sneaking through. The lead buck was close to moving in to my wind so when he offered me a shot I took it. 
I've been holding out for a buck bigger than the 162" I shot in 2016 but decided that I needed to get back to just having fun and start over again. This is the first buck that I've shot with a gun since 2006. Man the 350legend is the real deal. He took about 5 steps and never moved again. 
10 points and right around 130... not a bad way to start over.


----------



## The Phantom

Nice deer.
I only saw four all day yesterday. Only one I had a shot at was a fawn.
Need one more at least. My father in law asked for one.
Won't be out today, but hopefully back out with the bow before Jan 2.




RH1 said:


> Well yesterday was good for me. I didn't see a deer until about 10am. I heard something behind me in the thicket and when I looked i caught 2 bucks sneaking through. The lead buck was close to moving in to my wind so when he offered me a shot I took it.
> I've been holding out for a buck bigger than the 162" I shot in 2016 but decided that I needed to get back to just having fun and start over again. This is the first buck that I've shot with a gun since 2006. Man the 350legend is the real deal. He took about 5 steps and never moved again.
> 10 points and right around 130... not a bad way to start over.


----------



## zjung

RH1 said:


> Well yesterday was good for me. I didn't see a deer until about 10am. I heard something behind me in the thicket and when I looked i caught 2 bucks sneaking through. The lead buck was close to moving in to my wind so when he offered me a shot I took it.
> I've been holding out for a buck bigger than the 162" I shot in 2016 but decided that I needed to get back to just having fun and start over again. This is the first buck that I've shot with a gun since 2006. Man the 350legend is the real deal. He took about 5 steps and never moved again.
> 10 points and right around 130... not a bad way to start over.
> View attachment 7327077
> View attachment 7327078


Congrats man and great deer! Sometimes it’s fun to just say forget it and decide to simply have fun with it! I do the same thing. I will bust my ass to the point I just get stressed and there’s not much fun in it at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Great deer RH1, congratulations.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats RH!!! Nothing wrong with a good reset and definitely nothing wrong with that buck! Great buck!!


----------



## RH1

Thanks guys!


----------



## Meister

Wife and I saw 20 total yesterday. 9 in holmes 11 in stark. Nothing over 2 years old besides maybe 1 of the does. More shooting yesterday than any of the regular gun days I was out..


----------



## AttilaTheHun

RH1 said:


> Well yesterday was good for me. I didn't see a deer until about 10am. I heard something behind me in the thicket and when I looked i caught 2 bucks sneaking through. The lead buck was close to moving in to my wind so when he offered me a shot I took it.
> I've been holding out for a buck bigger than the 162" I shot in 2016 but decided that I needed to get back to just having fun and start over again. This is the first buck that I've shot with a gun since 2006. Man the 350legend is the real deal. He took about 5 steps and never moved again.
> 10 points and right around 130... not a bad way to start over.
> View attachment 7327077
> View attachment 7327078


Congratulations on a really nice buck. What 350 ammo were you using? Grain bullet and brand? Where did you hit the buck?


----------



## RH1

AttilaTheHun said:


> Congratulations on a really nice buck. What 350 ammo were you using? Grain bullet and brand? Where did you hit the buck?


I shoot winchester deer season xp 150gr. 
Shot was double lung. I was beyond impressed with the trauma that bullet caused


----------



## Outback Man

Got my step dad out this weekend for his first time deer hunting in years and first time we’ve deer hunted together in 10-12. He brought his 1187 and I brought my .52 caliber Knight. I put him in the hot area and I took the back of the property. No deer yesterday morning but three yotes I had a shot at but couldn’t get them to stop. Last night had 10-12 does come out at once and decided to pop one. Of course I’m in the stand I said no does out of cause it’s a 1/2-3/4 mile hike/drag thru a 6” deep muddy bean field. She was huge and of course died in a combine tire rut that was filled with water and looked like a muddy pool so not only was she heavy on her own she was water logged to boot. This morning had a nice up and coming young stud out early and then a wide 8 I’ve been passing came out with two does in tow. Several deer out in the field and when he got to it (15 yards from me) he looked out and something spooked him back in. The other deer where at the far end of the field and one in the middle and they all spooked going away. He hung out for a minute then left. 20 minutes later I heard the neighbor shoot in the direction he went so I assume he’s dead. Step dad lowered hit gun at last list and two minutes later Willy was underneath him. Back out now and will see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

My nephew got this guy Friday afternoon.


----------



## 6x5BC

Nice buck Phantom!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

The Phantom said:


> My nephew got this guy Friday afternoon.
> View attachment 7327917
> View attachment 7327918


Nice!!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

That’s one dandy buck, congratulations


----------



## The Phantom

I haven't seen anything that big in years.
He got it around the Knox / Coshocton county area.


----------



## IDABOW

Anybody see the Clinton county game warden shot? Investigating a poaching complaint.


----------



## RH1

The Phantom said:


> My nephew got this guy Friday afternoon.
> View attachment 7327917
> View attachment 7327918


Awesome deer!!
Congratulations to him


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Despicable senseless act! Prayers for the officer and his family.









Ohio wildlife officer shot responding to reports of deer poaching in Clinton County


Three men were arrested and charged



www.dispatch.com


----------



## Lmbhngr

IDABOW said:


> Anybody see the Clinton county game warden shot? Investigating a poaching complaint.


Was an investigator, not the county WO...and he's gonna be ok. They caught the POS and his buddies.


----------



## bulldogto

Against my better judgement, I’m going out tomorrow morning. Never had much success late season in the mornings, but gotta go when I can


----------



## Outback Man

Told wife I was going to take this weekend off (would be first weekend this season not hunted w/exception of opening two weekends) but I might call audible and sneak out Sunday. She works Saturday so I'll at least stay home for that. Got a new bow though and wondering if I can get it ready enough to take out that short of notice. Inventory pics are slow rolling in...not sure what survived the extra gun weekend except for OE Willy, one of my young up and coming studs, and a really young tight tall framed one.


----------



## dcnyli

the temp drop later this week might be good to get some movin', only time will tell


----------



## The Phantom

Was in the woods yesterday afternoon.
Saw one deer in the field ~ 600 yards away.
End of story.


----------



## IClark

I'll be going out for muzzleloader. Hoping to fill my buck tag. Probably be my last stand for this deer season.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Merry Christmas to all my fellow Rut Updaters!


----------



## RH1

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my fellow Rut Updaters!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Doinfire08

Merry Christmas fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter

Merry Christmas all you deer slayers


----------



## hdrking2003

Merry Christmas brothers and sisters!!


----------



## ak0711

Lmbhngr said:


> Was an investigator, not the county WO...and he's gonna be ok. They caught the POS and his buddies.


Saw the write-up in the MeatEater newsletter. Happened about 20min from my house. Glad they got 'em.








Ohio Game Warden Shot by Suspected Poachers


Officer Kevin Behr, a 25-year veteran of the Ohio wildlife division, is currently in stable condition after being treated for a gunshot wound on Sunday afternoon. He was investigating a deer poaching tip in Clinton County near Macedonia and Martinsville roads, the Cincinnati Inquirer reports...




www.themeateater.com


----------



## ak0711

Merry Christmas to everyone! Enjoy your time off with your families.


----------



## Outback Man

Marry Christ everyone...and especially to you One Eyed Willy, as it may be your last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Outback Man

Well Willy and a new friend were out about a half hour before dark last night and again this morning and both times at the same stand. Willy then circled the property like he did during the rut the day I had my second encounter with him. Heading to the range to sight in my new to me bow now and gonna go after him tomorrow. 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister

Here doe doe doe


----------



## Outback Man

Warren update...stud 8 point thru at sunrise at 40 yards. Really hard not to shoot him but I’m in Willy or bust mode. He will be a giant next year if he makes it. Great G2s and G3s and a real heavy and symmetrical frame. A button and four does thru around 9:15am and they were all over me. Came from behind and came past on both sides including two dead downwind. Been dead since. An update on the cover for this stand that we discussed earlier. The sun is to my left and the other pic is to my right. Again this is the up the tree view which I know is different from the ground view looking up. Gonna give things another hour. Willy was active before light but on opposite side of property. Thought he was heading this way but he must have gone to the front or back instead of coming across. He’s been running with that stud 8 pt recently so really had hopes up he’d make an appearance. 




















Sasquatch in a tree[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

It’s official...Willy is dead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Outback Man said:


> It’s official...Willy is dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures!!


----------



## IDABOW

Leave us hanging while you’re hanging!


----------



## RH1

Outback Man said:


> It’s official...Willy is dead.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job bud.. can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Meister

Damn I've been waiting for that post!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Wow. Great. Looking forward to the story!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

I can't even begin to put all the story in one spot. If any of us ever meet I'm buying the adult beverages and if you have a couple of hours I'll give the whole thing. Sticking to just the last 48 hours for now (kinda.) Got a new to me bow (PSE Stealth Carbon Air) off here last Sunday. Plinked around in basement w/random extra gear I had. Didn't want to cannibalize my old bow (PSE Evoke 35) in case I got back out. The whole goal of the new bow was weight reduction. Rigged out the Evoke weighed 9 1/2 lbs. I changed a lot of gear to drop that and really changed my set up (no back/side bar, went from 10" front to 15" front and reduced front weight, went from HHA that I love to a Viper Sidewinder and save prolly 1/2 lb there alone, stock string stop instead of K-Tech which I also loved, switching from a Hamskea Trinity to a Limb Driver micro adjust, and keeping my 5 arrow Tightspot but only running 4 arrows in it.) I bought a QAD HDX and put it on but had major elevation issues that I couldn't figure out even w/the help of several members on here. Put the Trinity back on and basically back to bullet holes, but it's so bulky it interfered w/my quiver so back to the LD which is a target set up. I've got the larger launcher blade but nothing containment wise so the arrow would slide around everywhere which scared me.

I haven't shot a sub 35" ATA bow in prolly 10 years and never a 6" BH one. Wasn't going to hunt this weekend cause put so much time in felt bad leaving wife to handle kids so much. Then his day time activity Friday and Saturday happened along w/the super cold temps overnight projected for Sat. PM/Sun. AM. Wife said something like she wouldn't divorce me if I hunted today and from that point I was gone. I went to the range yesterday to finish tuning and sight in even though it was freezing out and snow everywhere. First shot at 20 yards was like 12"-18" high. Loosened sight bolts as the entire sight can slide up and down there. I wanted to get my 20 dead on w/the dial pegged at it's lowest point (scope fully up.) Bolts were stuck so took off and got it moved. Next shot was right into the wood frame on top of the target. Arrow survived that, but I couldn't get it out and snapped it off. Realized I put sight in one set of holes too high. Fixed that and got my 20 on. Moved to 30 and got that on. Move to 40 yards and first shot was into the wood frame on the bottom of the target. No clue what happened. Went to shoot another and noticed rest launcher didn't come up. Let down and realized my issue. I always run my quiver super tight to the bow and use the rubber bumper on the front post to push against the cable rod. I didn't realize it but having it that tight pushed that same front post against the string lever enough it wasn't coming up. Moved quiver out enough to have a super small gap between it and the rest lever. Took another shot at 40 and drilled the wood frame on top of the target. Immediately realized my 20 and 30 yard marks were done w/the rest not fully coming up. Arrow flight was good and consistent so never even thought there was a problem. Both arrows survived impact but again I snapped them trying to get them out. I was down to 3 fletched arrows to practice with and two bareshafts. Back to 20 and got it dialed in right this time...same at 30. Then hit the 20 for bareshaft. Perfect horizontal but about 2" high. Twisted my d-loop up two turns (normally I can't do this as I tie in nock points) but this d-loop was just temporary cause I just wanted to play at first and didn't anticipate hunting w/it. Second bareshaft shot dead on height wise but about 1" left...good enough for me for now. Went to 40 to set that one and after the shot I felt something weird hit my forearm/hand. My rest cord broke. I run it thru the bottom plastic cable hub and have had them cut the cord before but I'd used a light file on this one in advance to hopefully avoid that. Luckily another dude was there I was talking to and helping w/his new bow and he had a lighter. Pulled the cord out of the rest lever arm, tied the bottom of it and burnt it, put it back thru the plastic hub, and back in business right??? Nope...cord was too short now. Was able to get one, yes one, tiny thread of it thru the lever and just enough into it to anchor the set screw, but not enough to pull it tight, so the rest wasn't fully down, but down enough to avoid any contact. Then I got lucky...first shot at 40 w/a guessed sight setting was dead on. Moved to 50 yards and guessed again and first shot was close enough I marked it on the sight tape. Shot a couple more 3 arrow groups at 50, and then did a single arrow 40, 30, and 20 check. All was good. Set sight to halfway between 20 and 30 and shot both distances. Then set it to 30 and shot both and determined that if I kept the sight set at 30 yards I could shoot anything out to 35 w/o adjusting. This bow is pushing a 421 grain arrow at 307 fps, so it's shooting pretty flat (70 lbs. and 30" DL setting that measure around 30 1/4" on my draw board.) Came home, washed my clothes, packed up, and hit the sack early to get up at 4am, get ready and leave by 4:45am, drive to the farm, and get there around 6:00-6:15 w/the goal of being in stand by 6:56 to give things 30 minutes to settle down before first shooting light.

So as mentioned before Fri. night Willy was out about 30-45 minutes before legal shooting ended and Saturday morning he was out about an hour after sunrise, both times at the same stand in what's been the hottest area of the farm. I've got three stands in that area w/the middle one being about 70-80 yards away from the other two. The climber I snuck in several weeks back to the right deeper in the woods for the area they enter the woods in the mornings from the cut beanfield. The other is a hang on I put in the Friday after Thanksgiving directly behind the middle stand putting me w/i 35 yards of where the big wide 10 pt., who I think it dead now because he's not surfaced since early gun season, was walking his rub/scrape line just inside the woods and also 35 yards from where I missed him on Nov. 2 which is the same spot Willy surprised me about 2-3 days after that while I was glassing the big wide 10. That was my second in-person encounter w/Willy. The first was the morning after I set the climber when he followed a doe in from the beanfield and had another doe and the half rack (broken off not genetic) forky following. The only open shot I had at Willy that time was 62.2 yards so a no brainer no shot. Not only from a distance standpoint but the hole I had was tiny for that kinda shot and the arrow would have had to travel over the does head cause she was at like 50 yards. Anyhow for the middle stand I really want a W wind or a NW one. SW can work, but S is risky as it's just on the good side of where they come in from. The climber needs a SE or S wind which keeps me clear of the woods edge (about 45 yards away) and beanfield, but screws me on all the does that travel the middle of the woods. The black Fri. stand can do S, SW, W, NW, or N. Some of those, like the climber, risk doe problems, but should be fine from the buck activity I've seen and had on cam. I hunted that stand the morning after hanging it and had does everywhere but that was it. Step dad hunted it 3 out of 4 sits on the extended gun season and didn't see anything in the woods but could watch deer out in the bean field. He actually watched me shoot my muzzloader doe last Sat. While I was dealing w/her out in the beanfield about 200 yards away legal shooting light ended and he lowered his gun and right after he heard crunching and described a deer that could only be Willy come straight to him and walk right under him. He hunted the middle stand Sun. night and I hunted the one he'd been in cause I was tired of walking all the way to the back of the property thru the muddy beanfield and neither of us saw anything. We planned on going back this coming Sat. and Sun., putting the camper at Ceasar Creek again (20 minutes from farm) and muzzleloader hunting for the first two days of primitive season, which is why I wasn't even planning on hunting again until then.

So back to this morning Accuweather and Hunt Stand both showed a S wind, but when I got there it was a shade more SW, not much, but enough that I put caution to the wind a little (no pun intended) and planned on hunting the middle stand. About 20 minutes before arriving I got a pic of Willy on the far left side of the woods (opposite of where I was going to hunt) heading towards the still standing cornfield. I thought he was heading to bed, as that's one thing I've not been able to peg...where his man cave was. I got into my stand around 6:40ish, and was set up and settled by 6:56 like I wanted. Right before legal shooting light (7:26) I got another pic of Willy at the same stand as earlier only coming back into the woods and I though possible heading right towards me (that stand is the exact same depth into the woods from the front as the one I was in, but 425 yards away. Pretty much right at sunrise I noticed movement coming from that way and could clearly see it was a good buck. I glassed him after he held up behind some trees and saw it wasn't Willy but a studly tall, heavy, and decently wide framed 8 pt. If Willy wasn't a factor I'd of shot him as he gave me a couple of solid 35-40 yard opportunities. I let him go though cause he's one of two bucks Willy had recently been hanging with in trail cam pics (as recently as Fri.) so I thought for sure Willy was coming. Well an hour later and nothing. I'd just sat down and was scanning the woods when I turned my head to the left and caught two deer in my peripheral vision. I really couldn't see that well w/o fully turning my upper body, and I was worried they'd seen my head move so I just stayed still. Those two passed on my left nearly on top of me. A good doe and a button buck. As soon as they got beside me I caught more movement behind me and saw three more does. They cut behind me and passed on my right w/one nearly on top of me and the other two about 20 yards out, all three of which went right thru my wind w/no issues. They weren't spooky or nervous, but I could tell they weren't gonna hang out long. They all ended up about 30 yards in front of me for a couple of minutes before walking directly away and then heading towards the rear of the woods which is the main bedding area. Then nothing for 2 more hours and I got down at 11:00...very cold and needing some heat on the old feet (my new Lacrosse 2000 grain boots are nice, but my toesies get cold easy, and 26 degree temps were not match for them. I got to the car, changed a little, and proceeded to watch a couple of Netflix shows on my phone and game plan for the afternoon. I was gonna hunt the same stand even though the wind was really really tight to where I thought deer could come from. I was going to get ready about 2:00 so I was up in the stand and ready by 2:30 for a 3-3 1/2 hour evening hunt. 

Around 1:00 I notice the landowner driving his pickup back. He got out at the silo and I went and talked to him (former co-worker.) He was having issues w/his rotating augers in the silo and was gonna try to fix it. He had his 1.5 year old chocolate lab w/him who not only have I been getting on trail cam more running the woods but have also had him run some deer a couple of weeks ago while I was out and ran around me and my step dad last Sun. night while we hunted. I decided to just get ready and head out early and told the land owner I was gonna try to sneak out w/o Dino seeing me which would have been next to impossible. I didn't notice it at first but the landowner did me a big solid and put Dino in his truck. I was in stand around 1:30ish and the first hour to hour and a half was dead, and then I heard what I didn't want to hear. This property is an old campground and you can see campsite markers and electrical boxes everywhere. The main trail in is how I get to the stand I was going to and once in the woods on that trail there's an old crumbling building that used to be showers and bathrooms. Behind it is a good travel area for the deer and bedding spot. Well low and behold I hear what sounds like a rhino busting they that area which is about 100-150 yards away. The rhino then started barking like mad and I saw the brown flashes everywhere (the brown of the dog.) He was going crazy of there trailing something. Again, the landowner did me a major solid and started calling him as soon as the barking started. He still ran around quite a bit and passed me at about 50 yards to my left and ran most of the width of the woods. Shortly after the landowner again helped me out and started beeping his truck horn which apparently is the signal to the dog that he's leaving so Dino went to him that time. So now it's around 3:00 or so and completely dead. I didn't see any deer movement while the dog was out so felt good about it not screwing anything up. About another hour and a half went by w/nothing but squirrels and birds...so many of both. About 4:30 I was standing and facing my right when I caught movement about 80-100 yards away. It was a doe, but behind her was another deer. Binoculars weren't needed, as even at that distance and thru the trees I could tell it was Willy. I grabbed my bow, connected the release, and waited.

The doe basically came straight at me which made me nervous cause that's the exact same spot/area those two alpha does bust me at for no reason, but she didn't have an issue. At about 30-40 yards she cut to my left, crossed a big downfall tree, and headed to what is 25-30 yards right in front of me when sitting. Willy was following her, but at his own pace. He came towards me, but would stop, and each time veered to his left and my right and got right on the edge of my wind line. I thought he was gonna hit it and bail or get behind me and either wind me or cross in the area he and the big wide 10 had before where I only have one 31-41 yard shooting lane but in the worst position w/me having to turn all the way around the right side of the tree, basically have my bow arm against it, have a super short window to shoot, and have to make sure my top cam/limb won't hit my bow holder and that my bottom cam/limb won't hit a tree step I have my hunting pack hanging from. Being 2020 is what it's been so far I fully expected that, but then he stopped, seemingly checked me out, and turned to his right which was my left and crossed 30 yards away following the same trail the doe did. He checked me out a couple more times and while I was watching him I saw another doe about 50 yards behind him heading my way. I passed a 30 yard walking shot in a small window after he crossed the big blow down the first doe did banking on him at least heading towards her and giving me a better opportunity which he did. He walked the path between my 26 and 33 yard trees but kept moving until he got to her which was 27 yards away. I pivoted and turned cautiously. I was less worried about Willy as he had his bad eye towards me and the doe he was with was facing dead away from me, but that other doe was still walking in. I spotted her but the front half of her body was behind a tree so I knew it was go time.

This is where things got real interesting. Because I can't run my quiver against the cable rod it's kind of rattley and during a couple of practice draws earlier in the day I heard it make noise when I hit the backwall of the draw. Willy's head was down and he was slightly, maybe a little more than slightly, quartering away. I started to draw and locked up just into the draw. This new bow is stiffer than all get out to draw. Super smooth and a nice transition to the valley which isn't overly long but it doesn't dump into it either (high letoff mods which look to be either adjusted all the way out or in the middle if there is one, so I think 80%-85% letoff.) Again though it's a stiff pull...you get all the weight early and carry it the whole way. I've shot 70 lbs forever but my Evoke was only 65 lbs. and my 3D bow (PSE Supra Focus) is only like 60 lbs. On top of all that at the last second I was worried I wasn't far enough out towards the front of the stand and that my draw elbow might hit the tree behind me, and worried about quiver noise and how close they were I was trying to draw super slow and controlled. I felt my bicep start cramping up (hello 2020) but then things just went the way they should and I got to full draw w/o any issues. I was set at 30 yards on my sight and I knew he was under that but over 25 yards, so I wasn't playing any aim high/low compensation games. I'll admit I have a slight target panic issue and at times go on such auto pilot I don't really recall the actual shot (add to it buck fever) but this time things just oddly calmed down. I put the pin where I thought I wanted it and actually said to myself "holy crap...the pin is just sitting there...it's time to shoot." 

I let the arrow fly and it hammered him, but several things happened that I just couldn't figure out. Upon impact I hear a crack. It was a moderately loud crack, but not major major. Unfortunately I've spined two deer in the past, so that noise of pegging bone dead on is one I know, but I've never shouldered a deer and thought I had good height but may have aimed a rib or two too far forward w/his quartering away angle. He took off like a thoroughbred horse. Him leaving was a little bit of a blur. I was worried about that sound I heard and was really concerned about how much arrow was sticking out of him. The arrow was angled up so it seemed like it was in him good but I couldn't believe I didn't get a pass thru. I'm throwing these arrows at just under 90 ft. lbs. of kinetic energy, and although I am using Rage Trypans I was confused. I was really worried I hit shoulder or was a bit further forward than I thought and hit his near side leg bone. I was a bit froze and didn't even think about trying to glass him and he disappeared about 80-100 yards away. Although he started off running directly away he started to angle towards the back slightly before I lost sight of him.

After he was gone the doe he was closest to was still basically there in the same spot. I think she only hopped about 10 yards to the right. The other doe was probably still 50-60 out and was just trying to figure out what happened. They finally walked away towards the middle of the woods a couple of minutes later. The shot was at 4:40 and not knowing exactly what I hit I just hung up the bow and waiting. Well it wasn't that simple. I about dropped the bow three times and could seem to get it on my bow holder. I was shaking like a leaf and even had problems sitting back down. I could still see the two does in the distance but started making some very quiet phone calls to some buddies running thru what happened, his reaction after the shot, etc. to get their opinion on what I should do (of course they didn't believe me and thought I was screwing w/them. I mean I knew what I was going to do, but I had to do something to occupy my mind. My plan was to wait 30-45 minutes, get down, check the impact spot, and back out and then make a plan. At about 5:15 I lowered my bow (my hands were still not really working...I could barely tie a knot in the hoist rope. Once the bow was down I turned towards the tree and started putting gear in my pack. I was just reaching to grab it to put it on when I saw movement off to my left where Willy and his ladies came from. Two more does were coming in and did the exact same thing the others did. When they got directly in front of me (when sitting in stand) they hung out for just a minute but then appeared to smell the ground where I shot will and freaked out a little and headed back towards the back of the woods. I took that as a good sign so when they were far enough away that I wasn't gonna cause a problem I finished packing up and climbed down. Was the hardest climb down ever.

There was absolutely no sign at all where I shot him which led to even more anxiety. I walked 5 yards towards where he ran and that was all the further I was gonna go. Still no sign at all, but I looked up and saw my nock glowing bright pink about 60-80 yards straight away from me. I then walked my normal path out to go to the car. Just before I got to the old campground shower/bath building I looked to my right and I'll be darned my arrow was right there 10-20 yards away. Apparently my direction was slightly off and also after he veered right while running away he must have angled back left. Then I freaked out some more because I was trying to be careful and smart and not push him and I basically walked out the same direction he went. I did a slow quiet creep the rest of the way out and kept my eyes up for any movement in case I bumped him. 

I got to the car, took a couple of things off, and went right back to calls and texts and pacing...lots of pacing. I was talking to my step dad and I noticed the landowner's pickup truck coming back again. Him and his wife were checking out the silo again so I walked over and talked to them. I'm sure I was a sight to be seen, but I told them the short version of the story of what happened, made some jokes, told them I'm glad I packed a spare pair of underwear, and then they wished me luck and I headed into the woods. I didn't even both tracking from the shot to the arrow and just started at the arrow. I kind of expected a busted arrow but low and behold it was whole, and even more surprising the broadhead was undamaged. No blade bends and not tip curl. I shot a small yote several weeks ago at 30 yards and quartering to. The broadhead didn't bury into the ground or hit anything in the dirt and actually stayed in him for a second before it flipped out when he did a hard circle to run away, and in that instance one blade completely curled. I hit him a little back, but again he was quartering to so I don't know if I clipped the front leg going in or the back leg going out, but there was significant damage from that yote, so having this thing basically flawless after that deer I was pretty surprised. There was good blood on the tip and the blades were stuck open w/hair and tissue. Blood ran all the way up to the label of my Black Eagle Carnivore. These things are like 29 7/8" carbon to carbon, plus the 1"-2" long broadhead, so I felt good about getting 16"-18" of penetration. I started tracking and was pretty concerned though. Not much blood at all. Just drops here and there. Bright red like on the arrow but nothing else sign wise to tell me if chest cavity, muscle, or what. 

It was completely dark and I was going slow. I though there could be a chance I might need a tracking dog so I was tracking it from 2'-3' to the side of the sign in order to stay off it and not muddy up the sent if the dog route was needed. At this point I'm a good 100-120 yards from the shot and the blood trail isn't improving so I'm worried. Then I started noticing some good sign. Not a ton of blood but the width of it made me thing maybe he was bleeding out both sides. Then I saw what I thought could have been some spray spots. He did a couple of tight circles that got me turned around and wondering if he doubled back. Luckily I was doing the old toilet paper on a stick/branch method to mark last blood every time I lost it. I finally got to a spot where there was a bit more blood and a little pooling, but nothing major. It was right up against a good sized down tree just before a small thicket. I could see he crossed the log and thick spot so I was pretty worried he had that much energy after about 200 yards. I took a second to check my phone, take a call, and send a couple of texts. Then I crossed the log and as soon as I hit the other side of it my 200 bagillion candle watt power bright as the sun flashlight died. I bought it about a year or so ago and fully charged it, but really haven't used it and never thought to top it off at any point. I may have said a couple of words AT won't let me type here, but then realized I was kinda smart and had also put my head lamp on. I turned it on even though it's not a great tracking light, took two or three more steps forward and saw him. He was dead and he had the courtesy to die good eye up so I caught the shine of it. The shot was actually perfect horizontally, but a little higher than I thought. Not sure if that was me or the fact I was shooting my 30 yard mark at 20 yards or what, but I'm prolly 23' to the platform of my stand and I'm 6' 2" so the high shot was good w/the angle. Cut thru the top of the near side lung, destroyed the off side lung, and just passed over the heart. There was no exit wound, and I'll need to look a little more to see if I actually hit the offside shoulder/leg or if the noise I heard was just cracking thru the rib going in.

I got to work on him and got the confirmation call made to the DNR. My phone was on speaker and I got thru all the prompts and they started giving my my confirmation number. I got 5 of the 6 digits written down when somehow or another I hit a button on the phone and they said thank you for using the automated system. I was pretty sure I was short a digit or letter so I pulled my completed doe tag out and sure as crap I was. I was deathly afraid to do anything else cause I recently read a thread on here somewhere where some dude killed his first buck, or maybe it was just a stud, and called filled everything out and I think even called it in, but didn't write the number down on the permit and when he went somewhere after a warden was there and asked to see his stuff and because the number wasn't written down the deer was confiscated. So here it is like 7:30-8:00 and I wasn't sure what to do. I called the other number on the permit (not the automated check in system) in hopes of talking to a human, but didn't think I would due to it being so late on a Sunday. I actually hit the option to get a call back instead of waiting which was dumb because I was stuck and couldn't do anything until I talked to someone, but luckily as the automated system was about to end the call a man answered. I told him what happened and he looked my info up and gave me what I needed. Glad I talked to him to get that last digit, but also because I realized I'd put an 8 in the code instead of an H. I put the tag in a zip lock bag and zip tied it to his antler. Then I pulled my lineman's belt out of my bag and realized I'd taken my harness off so I couldn't just hook to the bottom rear pull loop to drag him out. Then having never shot a buck this late in the year started wondering how much tugging and pulling his antlers could take but just put the lineman's belt around his neck and over my shoulder. Then I went to start dragging out and realized I had no idea what part of the woods I was in. I can see lights and housed out of the front and left sides and didn't know which direction to go. I pulled up Hunt Stand again to see my GPS spot and realized I wasn't too deep into the woods along the front and only like 150 yards from the car once I got out of the woods...so the dragging began.

I got out and dropped him in the main lane and went to get the car. I pulled up and was gonna throw him right in but realized I needed to at least try to get a couple of field hero shots even though it was going to be car headlight pics which I hate. Got the selfie stick which also extends and opens up to a small tripod and got a couple of acceptable shots for the conditions. Then I realized I might not be able to get him into the car by myself. I've just got a Chevy Equinox and it's actually a company car, so I needed to try and do it, but also try not to ruin my ride. I moved all my gear and laid down a plastic layer (large mattress back...works great) but I had both back doors open and the wind was starting to really blow and basically blew the bag out of my car twice. I finally got that secured and got him in, and did it just short of giving myself a hernia and managed not to squirt anymore fudge into my shorts.

My good buddy who hunts flew in from TX earlier today and I was supposed to get him from the airport, but told him he was on his own cause I was hunting. Another friend who hunts, films, and does photography (which I totally forgot about) got him and let him stay at his house tonight. They both came over around 10:00 when I finally got home. I live in Dublin, Ohio which is a NW suburb of Columbus. There's a pretty fancy side of town and a pretty regular side of town. I live on the regular side, but dead animals in yards or garages just aren't something I've seen here in 10 years (except for mine.) I'm surprised I didn't get the cops called on my, but still might. There's blood all over the back of my car. Once near home I stopped at a UDF to get ice and walked in and said "hey...I got a mask on, but don't freak out cause I'm covered in blood...I was deer hunting I swear." I got home and started getting things situated in the garage and my buddies showed up. I was a little disappointed about not having more, or better field pics, so I was pleasantly surprised then my one buddy busted out his cam and night pic light. We drug Willy out to my front yard and did a 30 minute photo session. Sure, it's in town, and you can see some house lights in the background, but I've got a big bush out there we set up in front of. I prolly won't see those pics for a couple of days but I really eager for them. I'm busting his chops cause my other buddy was snapping cell phone pics utilizing the night pic light he had and we got some decent shots which I'll post shorty after my wrist cramps go away from typing so much.

So if you made it this far the payout is about to come. That was a much longer and probably rambling story than I planned, and I think I clearly broke the initial "I'll just keep this to the last 48 hours" story goal. He's in the garage and iced up. Gonna be a bloody wet mess tomorrow and if this snow doesn't melt some overnight the neighbors are gonna see what they'll only think is a murder scene in the front yard. I've got to get him to the processor after taking my son to school. I used Thurn's last year, but want to change it up. Found a really nice place down near where I was hunting, but I had to get him back here so people could get their hands on him and share it w/me. I think I'll look up that Raber's place or whatever it is you all have mentioned and see if they are still taking deer in. Looking for mount ideas if you guys have any. At least doing a shoulder, but I have a handful of those and one euro, so thinking maybe some sort of pedestal mount, but who knows. Ok...ok...pic time. They are on phone so I'll put in next post momentarily.


----------



## Outback Man

Couple of cool things. I thought he was an eight up until a couple of weeks ago when I realized he had a sizable point on this right side inside his brow tine so he was a 9 pt. When I got my hands on him I saw he had a curly/bendy one behind hit left base so he became a 10 pt. Then I found two more small points off each main beam so now he’s a 12 pt but a main frame 8 pt.

I’m sure his score will change because the right main beam kicker actually seems more like it’s own thing with its own base and pedicle but if so it’s so tight to the main base I don’t think you can measure them mass wise separately. Plus I haven’t measured one in a bit but my manual score was within a couple of inches of my buddies Rakulator score.

So using my manual measurements (some listed below) and counting all points and using the B&C online calculator I got the following totals:

Beams
22 1/8”-R
21”-L

G2s
12 6/8”-R
14”-L

Mass (Bases)
8 6/8”-R
7 7/8”-L

Spread
15 6/8”

Subtotal
156 7/8” (9 5/8” of abnormal points not included)

Gross (total bone...everything)
166 4/8”

Deductions
9 5/8”-Abnornal points
8 3/8”-Side to side variations

So with B&C not adding the abnormals to the sub total and then penalizing for them his net is projecting to be 138 7/8” which is wild but as they say nets are for fishing. Score doesn’t matter with this guy cause it’s so outweighed by everything else. No clue on age but we think old...guessing 6.5 or more. I’m tired...sleep is calling. Enjoy and good night...or morning I guess.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Congrats with Willy!!!


----------



## jk918

Congratulations and awesome story thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Great story. I really enjoyed it. I especially liked your description of your physical reaction after the shot. The search for that high is a big part of why we hunt! 

Btw, I grew up in Worthington, spent 15 years in Powell (me and my neighbor hung deer in Powell in the garage all the time) and now live in Galena - not too far from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations bud! That's an awesome deer and great story! My sister and her husband live up that way near you and can only imagine the stares and comments you would have gotten if people saw you lol. Heck yeah man way to stick with it and great job!


----------



## LONG RANGE

Awesome outback man!! Congrats! Really enjoyed the story!! Nice buck.


----------



## arrow179

Nice work Outback! I’m not too far from you here in southern Delaware Co. I’d say you’ve put in about as much time as anybody on this thread this year.


----------



## hdrking2003

You definitely put in the time and effort, that's for sure! Well deserved Outback, congrats buddy!


----------



## RH1

Awesome buck Outback, 
Congratulations on one well earned deer!


----------



## Meister

Awesome! What a pig he is! I've been waiting for that story! Congratulations and way to stick it out!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Awesome buck Outback!! Congratulations on not giving up. Great story!!

BtW, has anyone ever told you you look a little like Rush Limbaugh!! LOL.


----------



## Outback Man

Thanks everyone. Still hasn’t fully sunk in. I planned on taking him to Raber’s after hearing so much about them here and as luck would have it I’ve got a buddy in Gambier that does professional photography and is videoing more and more for a lot of the pro hunters for their TV shows. He was home and offered to take some hero pics for me out in the country during daylight vs. at night and in the city which were basically the only decent pics I had. Several more to come but here’s a couple from the first batch. If you like them feel free reach out to him or check him out on social media. His name is Joey Dombroski and is a good dude. 

Weight at Raber’s was nearly 170 lbs dressed out and lower legless. Ordered 30+ lbs of jalapeño cheese bologna (sampled it there and was awesome.). 25 lbs of jalapeño cheese sticks, 15 lbs of jalapeño brats, and maybe a little other stuff or possibly just boneless roasts after that. Gonna have to take out a second mortgage to pay for it but will be worth it. 

Also been BS’ing a lot here but not vocal about everyone else’s successes so congrats to all. And no, I’ve been told I look like a lot of things, but never Rush. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW

A great deer and a great hunt are always earned! Congrats!


----------



## Outback Man

Another shout out to my buddy Jeff Mitchell who also does some photography. Although late at night he came in to town from out towards Marysville with another friend to check things out and share in the fun and also brought one of his cams and a night light to get some better than car headlight pics which is all I had at that point. For some reason my saved pics and the forum are having issues and I can only post these two. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW683

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations on a great bock.


----------



## Outback Man

Something really cool happened today. A friend of a friend saw my pics on Facebook and reached out. He’s been watching this deer for four years and after him this year. We are trading stories and pics now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

For all of you talking about Raber’s thank you they were awesome. Eagerly awaiting my pickup on Jan. 5th. I went a little crazy...like a fat kid in a candy store...or I guess like a fat adult in a meat store. I can’t recall what I’ve posted or commented on and where as the last couple of days have been nuts, but he weighed in field dressed and without his lower legs at just under 170 lbs. What’s that mean like 220 lbs on the hoof??? And that being his post rut and post injury weight? How heavy do you think he could have been barring those two things? I forgot what any of the suggestions may have been on here meat choose wise from them. My doe last weekend went somewhere else and their meat stick machine was down so I got 15 lbs of breakfast sausage (5 maple, 5 cajun, and 5 hot) and 4 lbs of jalapeño cheese summer sausage and whatever was left in boneless roasts and burger if available. With that order in there I had Raber’s do 31 lbs of jalapeño cheese bologna (never even thought of that but they let me try some and it was awesome,) 25 lbs of jalapeño cheese sticks, 15 lbs of jalapeño brats (another thing I’ve never had from venison,) and then the rest in boneless roasts and burger if any available. Granted between both deer I’m gonna have to take out a second mortgage or start seeking paying gigs as a Rush Limbaugh impersonator. Thanks again to everyone for this thread, the info given, the congratulations received, the shared successes and encounters, the laughs, and everything in between. I think I’ve exhausted my picture posting across all media for a bit but I leave you with one last one. Thanks.

PS...I’m better at killing deer than using photoshop. Thank goodness for last weekend or that might not be saying much. Name that movie and who I’m co-starring with in this pic.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback, Raber's does a great job on all of the cuts and specialties. Money well spent! The trail and snack sticks are amazing, but so are the brats, and something I tried for the first time this year...... seasoned pre made 1/4 lb burger patties with "Raber's favorite" seasoning(they have other flavors available too, but I figured might as well try the house favorite first). They are amazing too. I always have em add pork to my loose burger packs, but they use local pork as an additive to pretty much all of their specialties items. Easily the best place around, and guaranteed to get only your deer back, no "batching" of meat. The place isn't the easiest to get to, and doesn't look like much when you get there(even tho there's quite a few people who actually work there), but they definitely know their stuff.

They also do a great job on Euro mounts with backboard for under $100, and we ordered a smoked turkey from them for our Christmas get together and it was OUTSTANDING. Turkey was a lil pricey for a turkey but was so good we will definitely be doing that for the holidays as long as they keep doing it.

There's a few of us on here that are gonna have to talk to Dennis at Raber's to negotiate commissions for all the new customers we've brought them from AT alone lol.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

It’s good to be a buckeye


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> It’s good to be a buckeye


----------



## IClark

O-H


----------



## RH1

I-O


----------



## Outback Man

GO BLUE!!!

I know we suck and didn’t play but I can’t take all this OH crap. 

Besides why is it so hard to spell a four letter word? So hard everyone needs help. Geez. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Outback Man said:


> GO BLUE!!!
> 
> I know we suck and didn’t play but I can’t take all this OH crap.
> 
> Besides why is it so hard to spell a four letter word? So hard everyone needs help. Geez.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O-H


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> GO BLUE!!!
> 
> I know we suck and didn’t play but I can’t take all this OH crap.
> 
> Besides why is it so hard to spell a four letter word? So hard everyone needs help. Geez.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I-O!!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Does Michigan still have a football team?


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Outback Man said:


> GO BLUE!!!
> 
> I know we suck and didn’t play but I can’t take all this OH crap.
> 
> Besides why is it so hard to spell a four letter word? So hard everyone needs help. Geez.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


O-H


----------



## IClark

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Does Michigan still have a football team?


Sure! Haven't you heard of their optimism that Harbaugh will be coaching them for another 6 years! At this point he would be better off coaching in a Pee Wee football league! Lol 😆


----------



## tyepsu

I am so pissed. I missed a beautiful buck at 4:45pm today with my muzzleloader. I got buck fever and rushed the shot because I was worried a doe was going to snort and spook the buck.


----------



## WarriorVanes

Haven't been on in a while, but I was lucky enough to shoot a great buck with my bow last Tuesday morning. This buck had just started showing up on camera four days prior. Before that, we had never seen him. I had a really good idea where he was bedding, so waited for a good wind and hung a LoneWolf setup in the dark. I figured he'd be out a little later than normal because it was only 17 degrees that morning. I couldn't believe my eyes when he strolled by at 15 yards at 8:20AM. I'll post some pics shortly.


----------



## WarriorVanes




----------



## BowtechHunter65

Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## tyepsu

Wow that's a beauty !!


----------



## 6x5BC

WarriorVanes said:


> View attachment 7335237
> View attachment 7335238


Great late season buck. Congrats to you !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JW683

Grats! Way to stay with it. Heck of a late season buck!


----------



## Outback Man

Congrats on the buck...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Well Willy keeps on giving and surprising. Got to Raber’s today to pick up my meat. Dennis had a little smirk on his face and said Willy “cut up” a lot better than expected. I’d originally ordered 31 lbs of jalapeño cheese bologna (25 lbs to start and then they estimated I had 6 more lbs to do something with at the end of the order,) 25 lbs of jalapeño cheese meat sticks, and 15 lbs of jalapeño brats. He said they ended up with about 20 lbs extra of vension so right or wrong (it was right[emoji16]) they just added it to the bologna total. So I had around 50 lbs of venison used for that which he said prolly got me 60-70 lbs of finished bologna. On top of all that I got the backstraps whole but cut into 1/3s (approx. 12” pieces) which filled a whole grocery bag and another full grocery bag of 6 big boneless roasts that I’ll prolly cut down and make jerky with. Unfortunately he called me after I left as they forgot to give me the brats but no big deal as I’ll go get them later this week. Here’s everything but the brats (that box is filled with the bologna that’s on it.). Gonna have a lot of vacuum sealing to do tonight. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

My wife gave me two early birthday presents yesterday. Get your heads out of the gutter as they both relate to Willy. A nice new blanket and a little canvas pic print with a pretty cool saying. Just figured I’d share.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skipop

I see you walk around in your underwear, too! LOL

Very thoughtful gifts from your wife.


----------



## IClark

Ugghh......that wolverine helmet.......


----------



## Outback Man

Skipop said:


> I see you walk around in your underwear, too! LOL
> 
> Very thoughtful gifts from your wife.


Ha...I pulled everything as far up as possible to give the allusion of nothing...it was fun giving the wife instructions "tell me when the blanket is high enough it looks like I'm naked, but low enough nothing accidently gets in the pic that shouldn't be there"...I personally like the fact that the work socks were still on.


----------



## 63ihscouter

Thank god for the new blanket! Bahaha


----------



## hdrking2003

No worries Outback, I'll swing by there tomorrow for those brats and put them in my freezer for "safe keeping" [emoji16]


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Latest season data..





__





Ohio’s Muzzleloader Season results - Pomeroy Daily Sentinel


COLUMBUS, Ohio — Ohio’s white-tailed deer hunters completed the 2021 muzzleloader season with 9,708 deer checked from Saturday, Jan. 2 to Tuesd




www.mydailysentinel.com


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

It was good to see the rut thread wind down without the typical bickering and snarky commentary that often comes with the end of the season. A couple things - has anyone heard from Tim? He disappeared from the thread a few months ago. Hope everything is ok. 

Also check out the size of our turnips this year. Just crazy growth. They are laying all over the field like half eaten apples. I’ve never seen them this big











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> It was good to see the rut thread wind down without the typical bickering and snarky commentary that often comes with the end of the season. A couple things - has anyone heard from Tim? He disappeared from the thread a few months ago. Hope everything is ok.
> 
> Also check out the size of our turnips this year. Just crazy growth. They are laying all over the field like half eaten apples. I’ve never seen them this big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually just text him, lol. He's alive n kicking and He's hunting with me tomorrow afternoon [emoji16]


----------



## RH1

TIMMY!!


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m alive guys been so busy with life and haven’t hunted since thanksgiving I think smh

Me and my girlfriend got engaged and got a house, plus it was our “peak season” at my job so I was working 6-7 days a week ....let me tell y’all something moving sucks, it took us a couple weeks to get everything moved our and our old places cleaned out, but we did it.

Like Clint said we will be hunting together this afternoon on one of his farms....can’t wait

Congratulations to everyone that has killed a buck so far this season.....

Happy New Year

Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> I’m alive guys been so busy with life and haven’t hunted since thanksgiving I think smh
> 
> Me and my girlfriend got engaged and got a house.....let me tell y’all something moving sucks lol
> 
> Like Clint said we will be hunting together this afternoon on one of his farms....can’t wait
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that has killed a buck so far this season
> 
> Tim


Congratulations bud and glad everything is ok


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Tim/OH said:


> I’m alive guys been so busy with life and haven’t hunted since thanksgiving I think smh
> 
> Me and my girlfriend got engaged and got a house, plus it was our “peak season” at my job so I was working 6-7 days a week ....let me tell y’all something moving sucks, it took us a couple weeks to get everything moved our and our old places cleaned out, but we did it.
> 
> Like Clint said we will be hunting together this afternoon on one of his farms....can’t wait
> 
> Congratulations to everyone that has killed a buck so far this season.....
> 
> Happy New Year
> 
> Tim


Congratulations, bet you are glad to get out and hunt a bit. GL


----------



## Outback Man

hdrking2003 said:


> No worries Outback, I'll swing by there tomorrow for those brats and put them in my freezer for "safe keeping" [emoji16]


I appreciate the offer but am glad to report they were still there today when I arrived. 

I took a little side trip after and got this done. Total Buckmasters score of 164 7/8” and their “book” score of 149” (inside spread isn’t included in their scoring system.). Pretty cool to watch and see. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks guys appreciate y’all....just got settled in for the evening 

Clint is set up across the field

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Feels gd to be out 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrroofing

Tim/OH said:


> Feels gd to be out
> 
> View attachment 7338493
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice day to be out for sure [emoji274]

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outback Man

Tim/OH said:


> Feels gd to be out
> 
> View attachment 7338493
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck and congrats. I hope I never have to move again but need to get out of the city so it’s inevitable. Sucks so bad...and I even work with moving trucks so that part is covered. Definitely not looking forward to it but too cheap to pay someone to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Congrats Tim! Glad you’re back in the stand.


----------



## Tim/OH

Outback Man said:


> Good luck and congrats. I hope I never have to move again but need to get out of the city so it’s inevitable. Sucks so bad...and I even work with moving trucks so that part is covered. Definitely not looking forward to it but too cheap to pay someone to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you sir I appreciate that...I can be cheap too but told the old lady I wanna hire some people next time lol

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Dr. Dirt Nap said:


> Congrats Tim! Glad you’re back in the stand.


Thanks man....

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

If I kill a doe it’s going straight to rabers lol....we are right up the street from there lol

Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> If I kill a doe it’s going straight to rabers lol....we are right up the street from there lol
> 
> Tim


They're called roads out here, you city slicker. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> They're called roads out here, you city slicker. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]


You right my bad lol..,


Tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE

my season is over now...well two weeks ago I called it quits I had a great season. hunted 44 days with 35 consecutive all day sits. seen many deer but no real shooters never seen any on cams either. had many bucks walk right beside me, does picking at the picket fence I use. chipmunks eating my sunflower seeds from my table. all in all GOD really blessed me this year!
already working on next year's project …..I have posted before about a "system" I'm using.
a system where I can got hunting without worrying about the basics …wind,scent,trails,tracks and site.
sound interesting?
this 72 yr old is still learning and boy does it work! i'll post some time.

overall rating this year where I live was, low hunters, low big bucks reported, way too many does, no hard rut activity.


----------



## Outback Man

WEEGEE said:


> my season is over now...well two weeks ago I called it quits I had a great season. hunted 44 days with 35 consecutive all day sits. seen many deer but no real shooters never seen any on cams either. had many bucks walk right beside me, does picking at the picket fence I use. chipmunks eating my sunflower seeds from my table. all in all GOD really blessed me this year!
> already working on next year's project …..I have posted before about a "system" I'm using.
> a system where I can got hunting without worrying about the basics …wind,scent,trails,tracks and site.
> sound interesting?
> this 72 yr old is still learning and boy does it work! i'll post some time.
> 
> overall rating this year where I live was, low hunters, low big bucks reported, way too many does, no hard rut activity.


35 consecutive all day sits??? Holy crap man...

WE’RE NOT WORTHY











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyepsu

Just got settled in stand in Carroll County. About 600 yards from my door. It's a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## hdrking2003

tyepsu said:


> Just got settled in stand in Carroll County. About 600 yards from my door. It's a beautiful afternoon.


Beautiful scenery!


----------



## WEEGEE

yep 35..you see I'm crippled, no feet or leg so sitting, is a way of life to me. I just choose to sit in the woods every day.
and the one day it was like a blizzard I went and had one of the best days ever! the atv ride back home that night, even I was wondering if I was just stupid ,crazy ,or both. let me tell you about how I love bow hunting for whitetails 😉


----------



## IClark

Hoping to get down to my farm next weekend. Looking really cold hopefully a decent buck is up and wondering by my stand or blind.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

O-H


----------



## IClark

I-O


----------



## mtn3531

One of you guys needs to suit up and cover DeVonta Smith. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtn3531

Heck, maybe all of you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Yeah, no doubt. Not gonna work out for us when we have the underperforming Wade, or a LB cover a WR that needs doubled every play.


----------



## mtn3531

hdrking2003 said:


> Yeah, no doubt. Not gonna work out for us when we have the underperforming Wade, or a LB cover a WR that needs doubled every play.


Yeah, when I saw the LB turn to cover I was like "this isn't going to end well". He's freakin ridiculous. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

And it didn't end well at all lol. He's definitely deserving of all of the accolades he's received this year, it's not just hype.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I am fat, I can cover my lone wolf seat completely but not D. Smith!


----------



## mtn3531

The Slim Reaper sounds like a good name for a broadhead. Just sayin lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Well chit, that should do it. Congrats on making it here Buckeye's, but also congrats to Bama for having a juggernaut offense. They are definitely THAT good.


----------



## hdrking2003

I shoulda saved that 10 hours of PTO and went to work tonight lol.


----------



## Outback Man

So which beating was worse...Alabama vs. OSU or Ivan Drago vs. Apollo Creed?


----------



## IClark

Oh well you win some, you lose some. Just wasn't our night. Lol


----------



## WarriorVanes

Pains me to say it, but that Bama team was stacked, especially the offense. They played a great game and deserved the NC. Our bucks will be right back in the mix, though. Hopefully they'll be able to play in a sold-out Shoe again this year!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

DBU needs help. Shaun Wade is over hyped for sure and played horrible this year IMO.


----------



## hdrking2003

Outback Man said:


> So which beating was worse...Alabama vs. OSU or Ivan Drago vs. Apollo Creed?


Nah, the worst beating was Michigan in their bowl game......oh wait[emoji16]


----------



## hdrking2003

BowtechHunter65 said:


> DBU needs help. Shaun Wade is over hyped for sure and played horrible this year IMO.


Yeah, he definitely did not look like the All American, NFL material that he was supposed to be, especially in the big games at the end of the season.


----------



## IClark

Oh well.....back to deer hunting.....really hoping next week's cold front on Thursday and Friday get em up and moving.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

hdrking2003 said:


> Nah, the worst beating was Michigan in their bowl game......oh wait[emoji16]


I was thinking 62-39 in 2018


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a absolute stud on cam today wow....3 does walked by right before he did

I will be hunting him the rest of the season

Tim










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

I’m off the next 5 days...


Tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Good luck! I will be out all weekend helping my wife and hoping she can get her 1st buck.


----------



## jk918

Colder Temps with potential for some snow this weekend should have them moving


----------



## Outback Man

Good luck getting him before he becomes a big doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom

Had the eight point I missed in November come through last evening. Too bad it wasn't 10 minutes sooner. Was still light in the field but to dark in the woods.
5:35 PM


----------



## DL07

My wife and I sat in the blind tonight. This is her 1st yr hunting. We had a pretty good buck come out in the field but never came came close enough. In the past week we have had 2 new buck show up. Hopefully tomorrow! 1st picture is an 8 point that showed up for the 1st time Monday. 2nd picture is the ten point we seen tonight.


----------



## Tim/OH

3 different shooters on cam in the middle of the night.....one of them was a heavy 8 pt

I’m in the tree now


Tim


----------



## RH1

Tim/OH said:


> 3 different shooters on cam in the middle of the night.....one of them was a heavy 8 pt
> 
> I’m in the tree now
> 
> 
> Tim


Good luck Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Thanks Ron....


Tim


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> Thanks Ron....
> 
> 
> Tim


Cant believe you didn't post pics of that 8!!! Big ol massive stud(the buck, not you [emoji23])! Hope we all get to see you holding his rack.


----------



## DL07

Good luck..... We got up and headed out this morning but never left the truck. We have a blind just off the edge of a field. Well the field was full of Deer so instead of blowing them all out of there, we decided to get some breakfast and head back later today for an evening hunt


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Cant believe you didn't post pics of that 8!!! Big ol massive stud(the buck, not you [emoji23])! Hope we all get to see you holding his rack.


Nicely done!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Cant believe you didn't post pics of that 8!!! Big ol massive stud(the buck, not you [emoji23])! Hope we all get to see you holding his rack.


 Hahahahahaha....I almost busted out laughing in the stand when I read this just now


Tim


----------



## DL07

We just settled in the blind. Hopefully tonight will be more productive then last night was.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Well the greatest season I could ever experience is complete. I sat next to my daughter as she got her first buck Friday night. I was with my son for his first buck in October. I got my biggest deer and biggest elk ever in November. 

I hope to have great seasons in the future,
checking off some bucket list hunts, but there will never be a better season than this one. Who would have thought through such a generally awful year?

Good luck to everyone still grinding it out. The woods is one of the last true escapes available to us.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Deleted


----------



## Outback Man

Thought I was done hunting for the year being tagged out in my main county and never needing more than the two deer I got but may get back out this weekend. A cop buddy posted some pics of venison tacos he recently made. When someone asked if he killed it he said he didn’t have time to hunt anymore and that a friend had given him a little meat. I told him if he wanted a whole deer and paid for, or handled, the processing I’d buy the tag and put in a little more tree time. Looks like I may head down to a spot I have in Meigs county that I’ve only hunted one morning this year to see if I can get a doe for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camodan01

I took this buck Friday evening in Meigs county










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Congrats! Very nice late season buck!


----------



## Outback Man

Camodan01 said:


> I took this buck Friday evening in Meigs county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice...congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdrking2003

Camodan01 said:


> I took this buck Friday evening in Meigs county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Dan, great buck! Way to stick with it!!


----------



## WarriorVanes

Nice one, well done!


----------



## IClark

Heading out tomorrow evening for my first hunt in weeks. Just looking for some meat, I'm not gonna be picky.


----------



## Outback Man

Shoulda had one this morning. Four bucks in me early and after they headed out they ran into a group of three does coming in. Does would have ended up 20 yards in front of me but the bucks harassed them and pushed them around a little which split them up. Ended up with one in front, one on my right, and one behind me. Was trying to shoot the front one but couldn’t get her to give me a shot at the same time the others wouldn’t see me draw. Oh well back out in a bit. May be the last time out this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

I'm throwing the towel in for this year. First time I've not harvested a buck in years.


----------



## The Phantom

The cold has slowed me down, but I hope to be back out a few more times before the end of season. (Well, hopefully only ONE more time)!!


----------



## hdrking2003

Getting ready to walk in for what's probably my last hunt of the year. Just looking for some freezer filler, but wouldn't mind a nice set of antlers too. Lol.


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Getting ready to walk in for what's probably my last hunt of the year. Just looking for some freezer filler, but wouldn't mind a nice set of antlers too. Lol.


Good luck..
I've only got a couple evening hunts left. 
I'm just hunting for bologna so I won't be to picky


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Good luck..
> I've only got a couple evening hunts left.
> I'm just hunting for bologna so I won't be to picky


Thanks man. Not the best wind for this stand but it's cold and snowy, so hopefully that'll play to my favor.


----------



## ohiobucks

Was going to doe hunt this afternoon, but the landowner was cutting firewood close to my stand when I got there. So, no hunting today, but I did find a matched set 100 yards off the road in their hayfield. Made the 10 minute drive over worth it


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Was going to doe hunt this afternoon, but the landowner was cutting firewood close to my stand when I got there. So, no hunting today, but I did find a matched set 100 yards off the road in their hayfield. Made the 10 minute drive over worth it


Nice find! Very little effort too! Lol. I saw a buck, who recently started identifying as a doe tonight as well right before I sent some carbon through this girl around 5:40pm. That's gonna wrap up my season with no bone, but with a full freezer ( which is most important, and goal #1). Saw a lot of bucks this year, but only a few shooters. Maybe next year will be better on that front. Saw a lot more total deer in southern Richland county, but ironically all 3 does this year came from Knox. Gonna have to do some more homework this off season in Richland to try to avoid that same result next year. Off to Rabers in the morning, and gonna start shed hunting in the next couple weeks. Might even finally pick up turkey hunting this spring too(we'll see). Good luck to all of my fellow late season hunters!


----------



## RH1

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice find! Very little effort too! Lol. I saw a buck, who recently started identifying as a doe tonight as well right before I sent some carbon through this girl around 5:40pm. That's gonna wrap up my season with no bone, but with a full freezer ( which is most important, and goal #1). Saw a lot of bucks this year, but only a few shooters. Maybe next year will be better on that front. Saw a lot more total deer in southern Richland county, but ironically all 3 does this year came from Knox. Gonna have to do some more homework this off season in Richland to try to avoid that same result next year. Off to Rabers in the morning, and gonna start shed hunting in the next couple weeks. Might even finally pick up turkey hunting this spring too(we'll see). Good luck to all of my fellow late season hunters!
> View attachment 7348325


Nice job


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> Nice job


Thanks RH. Hopefully you get your bologna deer soon too!


----------



## Meister

Getting down to crunch time, couldn't pass up another one when I needed the meat. Craving trail and sticks and I'm on a stupid diet, but healthy protein happens to be on my regular food list lol.. I had been holding out for a couple local wounded deer but they seemed to have disappeared.

Since I shot her here at home I decided to let my pure house dog spazzoid come along for the tracking. She's half boxer half german shorthaired pointer. She shows some interest in birds and bloody deer so I figured why not.

I shot this deer at 20 yards broadside with a new reverse draw 470fps ten point crossbow I mainly got for my wife using muzzy hybrid heads. When I got the dog back to the shot spot I literally found no blood. That was disappointing, specially after recovery and seeing perfect shot placement. I knew I drilled the deer so I started a circle around the thicket the deer went into. Found some blood crossing the main path on the backside of the 40 yard wide thicket. I had my wife walk to dog down to me and put some bloody snow at her nose. She started in the direction the tracks were heading in and 30 feet she walked me right to the deer.. so, it wasn't some grueling tracking job, but she made it to the deer. Was pretty fun letting her nose the deer and stuff. I will let her play again if my wife shoots something, but I think I'm throwing in the towel unless I get the urge to use my longbow again. Lol


----------



## Meister

Oh, and all you mid state guys talking about rabers... Is it worth 90 miles each way? I will probably end up taking it to dons custom meats because I do like their trail and sticks, but you all have me thinking of making the drive to rabers.. I usually butcher my own, but I want alot of trail n sticks and don't have the time to do it all myself.


----------



## hdrking2003

Meister said:


> Oh, and all you mid state guys talking about rabers... Is it worth 90 miles each way? I will probably end up taking it to dons custom meats because I do like their trail and sticks, but you all have me thinking of making the drive to rabers.. I usually butcher my own, but I want alot of trail n sticks and don't have the time to do it all myself.


I'm originally from NE Ohio( born in Akron, school in Wayne Co, lived in Massillon), and I would definitely consider the trip now that I've experienced Raber's, especially for their trail n snack sticks with jap cheese. Their trail is like store bought Troyer's trail, only better with the addition of the jap cheese, and the snack sticks are second to none(that I've personally had). Also their pre-made 1/4lb burgers n brats with "Raber's favorite" seasoning are outstanding too, if that's on your menu. All are mixed with locally raised, fresh pork. You can't beat a place that guarantees your own deer back, and no batching whatsoever. Just be forewarned.....they are 110% Amish, but they are pros at what they do. Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003

With all of that said......it's easy for me to say it's worth the trip, because I'm only 15 mins away now and I know the quality lol. It would be an easy drive for you tho, but only you can make the decision if it would be worth the trip or not.


----------



## Meister

Have you ever had dons? Dons comes back similar to troyers as well. My time always seems limited but I'm still tetering. Lol


----------



## RH1

Meister said:


> Have you ever had dons? Dons comes back similar to troyers as well. My time always seems limited but I'm still tetering. Lol


Dons does a decent job on bologna and sticks.. that being said a think Dumas quality is top notch, and I cut meat and did processing for over 25 years. 
Once we started investing the time and perfected our recipes there's no way I would take my deer to have bologna made.


----------



## Meister

Rh1, I did dumas a couple years back and wasn't as impressed as dons. My wife actually went to school with the dumas. I do have a hard time taking my deer anywhere since I have most of the stuff to do it myself, besides time.


----------



## The Phantom

Congrats guys. Still trying for one more. Most of them come from the property to the west right after sunset, and no place to ambush them. Been limiting myself to evening hunts because it's a little warmer. May have to do a morning hunt and see if I can get one.




hdrking2003 said:


> Nice find! Very little effort too! Lol. I saw a buck, who recently started identifying as a doe tonight as well right before I sent some carbon through this girl around 5:40pm. That's gonna wrap up my season with no bone, but with a full freezer ( which is most important, and goal #1). Saw a lot of bucks this year, but only a few shooters. Maybe next year will be better on that front. Saw a lot more total deer in southern Richland county, but ironically all 3 does this year came from Knox. Gonna have to do some more homework this off season in Richland to try to avoid that same result next year. Off to Rabers in the morning, and gonna start shed hunting in the next couple weeks. Might even finally pick up turkey hunting this spring too(we'll see). Good luck to all of my fellow late season hunters!





Meister said:


> I shot this deer at 20 yards broadside with a new reverse draw 470fps ten point crossbow I mainly got for my wife using muzzy hybrid heads. When I got the dog back to the shot spot I literally found no blood. That was disappointing, specially after recovery and seeing perfect shot placement. I knew I drilled the deer so I started a circle around the thicket the deer went into. Found some blood crossing the main path on the backside of the 40 yard wide thicket. I had my wife walk to dog down to me and put some bloody snow at her nose. She started in the direction the tracks were heading in and 30 feet she walked me right to the deer.. so, it wasn't some grueling tracking job, but she made it to the deer. Was pretty fun letting her nose the deer and stuff. I will let her play again if my wife shoots something, but I think I'm throwing in the towel unless I get the urge to use my longbow again. Lol


----------



## Outback Man

Raber's is probably just over an hour from me and it was worth it and I'm interested to try some of their other stuff (summer sausage, burgers w/their special seasoning, different flavor brats, etc.) but I don't think I'd get the sticks again. Love the jalapeno cheese bologna and jalepeno brats, but was disappointed in the sticks. Got jalapeno cheese in them but they just seem dry and flavorless to me (smokey but flavorless.) Just a personal thing as several people I've given to love them. Personally although I hate how much they charge to process a deer and make stuff I think hands down the best sticks I've ever had are Thurn's (old school meat place and smokehouse here in Columbus) hot ones.

Gonna check weather and schedule next weekend. Not sure if yesterday was it for the year or if next weekend will be.


----------



## IClark

Meister said:


> Oh, and all you mid state guys talking about rabers... Is it worth 90 miles each way? I will probably end up taking it to dons custom meats because I do like their trail and sticks, but you all have me thinking of making the drive to rabers.. I usually butcher my own, but I want alot of trail n sticks and don't have the time to do it all myself.


I'm originally from Martinsburg Ohio which is about half an hour from Rabers. I now drive about 100 miles one way to go to rabers. I've tried 2 other processors in the area and rabers beats them hands down. Do I like the drive.....no....but the return drive is rewarding with all the goodies in my cooler.


----------



## Hampton3

Who are the best meat processors in southeast Ohio? I have two that I have used, just curious what you guys think. I’m pretty new to this.


----------



## IClark

Interested in southeastern ohio processors myself. My farm is near Gallopolis.


----------



## Meister

Ended up just taking her to Don's. Time wouldn't allow for rabers. Maybe the next one.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

I have been using Wood Road Smokehouse in Albany, Ohio. I heard a rumor they were selling out though.


----------



## RH1

Getting settled in now and hoping for a chance to fill my remaining antlerless tag.
Feels like it's going to be a good evening


----------



## hdrking2003

Nice n chilly, should definitely be on their feet this evening. Good luck!


----------



## RH1

Thanks,


----------



## Outback Man

Does (so far limited if any evidence of shedding) all over the place in Meigs & Warren on the cams today...figures cause I barely saw any last weekend. Good luck.


----------



## DL07

My wife was able to get it done tonight. She got her 1st deer. A good buck! I'll give a better write up and more pictures tomorrow


----------



## Outback Man

DL07 said:


> My wife was able to get it done tonight. She got her 1st deer. A good buck! I'll give a better write up and more pictures tomorrow
> View attachment 7353304


Dang that’s a heck of a first...and just before the final bell. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Ding Dong, what a buck! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Cams here in Meigs are full of bucks together again. New beast of a nine with pop can sized bases too. Mineral licks are getting hit along with feeders.


----------



## DL07

Heres a couple daytime pictures.


----------



## 6x5BC

Great buck !!!!!!! Late season is the best !!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DL07

Thanks guys


----------



## RH1

DL07 said:


> Heres a couple daytime pictures.
> View attachment 7353827
> View attachment 7353824


Awesome... congrats to both of you!!


----------



## arrow179

Anybody gonna brave the cold this coming final few days of season? I’m completely tagged out so I’ll be staying home. I do like late season hunting as the deer become more patternable again especially if you’ve got a good food source!


----------



## DL07

I will be out this weekend with my 7 yr old son. He would like to try for 1 more doe before the season ends.


----------



## tyepsu

I've been hunting my property the last week and a half for the final hour plus after work. I have permission to hunt neighbors but really wanted to shoot something off my own property. Coming down to the wire I told myself I'd shoot a buck or doe that doesn't have this past springs fawns with her. Tonight , first came in same 2 fawns and their mother that I've probably seen 30 times this season, followed by this doe. Let the arrow fly at 20 yards and it zipped through her like a hot knife through butter. Got down, found my arrow covered in blood and quite a bit of blood in the snow. She made it about 75 yards. Going to take her to Dons meat processing in the morning. Could get 1 more tag but not really worth it with only Friday evening, Saturday and Sunday to hunt.


----------



## hdrking2003

Congrats psu, meat in the freezer = success!


----------



## WarriorVanes

I had two target bucks from earlier this season traveling together yesterday. They showed up on camera at 4:50PM. First pics of them I've had since December and first daylight pics since early November. Crazy. I'm already tagged out, so looks like they'll have another year to grow!


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Ohio has best deer hunting season in 8 years


The Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife released the deer harvest numbers on Tuesday.




www.google.com


----------



## RH1

I filled my antlerless tag with about 10 minutes of legal light left on Sunday. 
Making bologna on Saturday!!
How many days until season starts!


----------



## doug_andrea

I went another year without a buck, but I love seeing the pictures on here and reading the great stories!

Congrats to many of you!

When does the 2021 Ohio Rut Update thread start??? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

I had a successful season. 4 antlerless deer but no rack on the wall. Kinda been different getting to know 2 different hunting properties after hunting one place for 17 years. Hoping for a great season in 2021.


----------



## hdrking2003

RH1 said:


> I filled my antlerless tag with about 10 minutes of legal light left on Sunday.
> Making bologna on Saturday!!
> How many days until season starts!
> View attachment 7359776


Yeeeeaaaaahhh buddy! Winning TD as time expired lol. Congrats RH!


----------



## RH1

Thanks bud..


----------



## ohiobucks

Raber's - Did anyone hear that Dennis and his family are moving out of state, and transitioning the business over to a family member?

This came second hand from someone that overheard a conversation while picking up a Euro mount, so don't quote me. Just wanted to see if anyone else heard anything.


----------



## IClark

ohiobucks said:


> Raber's - Did anyone hear that Dennis and his family are moving out of state, and transitioning the business over to a family member?
> 
> This came second hand from someone that overheard a conversation while picking up a Euro mount, so don't quote me. Just wanted to see if anyone else heard anything.


Havent heard that. Im a couple hours away so im out of the local gossip. Lol


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> Raber's - Did anyone hear that Dennis and his family are moving out of state, and transitioning the business over to a family member?
> 
> This came second hand from someone that overheard a conversation while picking up a Euro mount, so don't quote me. Just wanted to see if anyone else heard anything.


It is true. My buddy, and fellow AT member, lives within eyesight of Raber's and he said that is correct info. He told me not to worry tho because he witnessed a transition there once before and absolutely nothing changed in quality or flavor. All the same recipes and workers, just new management. I hope to be there once again this fall.


----------



## ohiobucks

BTW - if anyone is looking for a Groundhog Max disc for their 4 wheeler or UTV, go see the ad in the classifieds, or just hit me up.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Is there a 2021:board yet?


----------



## IClark

Not that i know of


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Thanks...hopefully soon.


----------



## IClark

Go ahead and start one if you want. Im crazy busy this year. I'll post some updates once i have pics and details on my new property.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Started one just now


----------



## IClark

Sweet!


----------



## Camodan01

Let the fun begin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IClark

Camodan01 said:


> Let the fun begin
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Join us on the 2021 thread.....


----------

